# Post Random Pics of Your 6s.



## D-EJ915

go


----------



## nyck

my baby!


----------



## D-EJ915

gotta love the purple pickups, man


----------



## Donnie




----------



## kindred_spirits




----------



## goth_fiend




----------



## D-EJ915

those things always do look like you could grab somebody with them


----------



## HighGain510

Needs to be updated... has Zebra WCR pickups now, those were Reverse-Zebra Duncans!


----------



## D-EJ915

Must've sounded killer! It looks great too and has an *adjustable bridge!* like zomg  (I hate PRS for never using them)


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah it sounds better with the WCR Darkburst pickups although the Fillmores are a bit hotter and I probably should have gotten them instead. Ah well, the Darkbursts kick major ass IMO! That bridge is actually a PRS McCarty Adjustable tailpiece... the stock tailpiece is a cheap POS whereas the REAL bridge like the US PRS bridge I have on there now is totally kickass. I also have TonePros locking studs on the bridge which helps the sustain a bit and a graphite nut, but that bridge is fantastic compared to the stock one!

I'm in the process of upgrading my Tremonti SE now too... I'll take some pictures of that one soon. Right now the Tremonti has US PRS Phase II locking tuners and that same McCarty Adjustable tailpiece (someone actually bought the stock tailpiece for like $15-20! lol) and it needs TonePros studs and a new nut. I think I will be taking the Tremonti to my tech and have him install a Tusq nut (they come with PLASTIC nuts stock... ick!) as well as set it up for Drop-C with .011's. I want to do it myself but I haven't had enough time to take care of it properly. I will however be replacing the current pickups (D-Sonic and Air Norton) with a set of custom-wound Manlius pickups that were originally spec'ed to go into my Thorn. I have since bought a set of BareKnuckle Rebel Yell pickups for the Thorn so I might as well keep the custom pickups and sell the Dimarzios!  I'm also going to install two Hovland capacitors from RS Guitarworks so that the tone pots actually DO something!


----------



## No ConeSS

'84 Designer Series with original Dirty Fingers pups.


----------



## rummy




----------



## darren

I love the Singlecut SE. If i get another 6, that and the SE Standard (in matte vintage mahogany) are on my list.

In the mean time, here's one of my only sixes:











1992 Ibanez 442 Radius in Cherry Sunburst.


----------



## Toshiro

Just gonna post the new group photo, 7 included.


----------



## noodles




----------



## Mr. S

guess you gotta have a couple of sixers arround


----------



## Makelele

I should take some better pictures of all my gear. Only got 1 6-string.


----------



## darren

Nice Soundgear 6-string bass!


----------



## kmanick

here's my 2001 Sl2H soloist (my main goto guitar) and My 2001 Solid Quilted maple GMW strat








My Charvel (San Dimas)GX Bullseye (that I recently sold to the guy I got my 
GMW from)




My San dimas Plated Jackson Snakeskin strat (that I also recently sold back to the original guy that I got it from. He missed her, and for good reason, great playing guitar and pretty cool looking)


----------



## budda

washburn acoustic, squier strat, the LP.


----------



## Jason

those pics are ginarmous..

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n130/xtranscendedx/GUITARS003.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n130/xtranscendedx/GUITARS008.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n130/xtranscendedx/GUITARS006.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n130/xtranscendedx/GUITARS005.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n130/xtranscendedx/GUITARS004.jpg


----------



## Carrion

JESUS CHRIST!! Those are BIG pics.


----------



## noodles

No, they were big pics. Now they're links. 

Jason, don't ever do that again, ok? Editing posts is too much like work, and not enough like slacking off while at work.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Jason

noodles said:


> No, they were big pics. Now they're links.
> 
> Jason, don't ever do that again, ok? Editing posts is too much like work, and not enough like slacking off while at work.



I would have resized them if i knew how..


----------



## noodles

.jason. said:


> I would have resized them if i knew how..



You can do it in Photobucket. Click on the "edit" link above the pic.


----------



## Donnie

darren said:


> In the mean time, here's one of my only sixes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 Ibanez 442 Radius in Cherry Sunburst.


Darren, if you ever find yourself in a position where you have to sell that beautiful guitar, please get a hold of me first!


----------



## Mastodon

darren said:


> I love the Singlecut SE. If i get another 6, that and the SE Standard (in matte vintage mahogany) are on my list.
> 
> In the mean time, here's one of my only sixes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 Ibanez 442 Radius in Cherry Sunburst.


Omfg Sex.


----------



## darren

I waited to snag that one for a LONG time. In fact, i got TWO 442Rs within a week or two of each other. The other one was red, and after getting this one, i sold the other.

A couple more pics: http://darrenwilson.com/guitars/Ibanez_442RCS/

It's the only guitar i've ever had that has a maple fretboard, and i believe the only alder body i've owned until i got my Strat VII. It's such a unique guitar (i hesitate to use the word "rare") that i'm extremely hesitant to part with it, for fear that i may not be able to find another very easily. But they do pop up on eBay from time to time. Not necessarily as clean as this one, though.

In fact, most of my guitars fall into that, "If this were lost/stolen/broken, i'd have a hard time replacing it" category, with the exception of perhaps my JP7. None of them are really expensive or collector's guitars, just unusual and unique enough in some way that they're not very common.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## God Hand Apostle

Noodles and kmanick make me want a USA soloist. 

Specifically, SL2H in trans-green or trans-blue.  The SL1 in amber-burst aint too ugly either though.


----------



## Loomer

I AM PAUL STANLEY!!!!






Ok, here we go. Sorry for the shitty pic quality, but these were phone camera-pictures.

First off: 

My baby, my Washburn PS500. Plays great, and sounds awesome. But most importantly, it looks so fucking cool. Currently in Eb, with 11-54 Ernie Balls 














Ol' faithful, my first guitar. This axe has been to hell and back, and never complained. Plays and sounds really, really well, even though it "shouldn't".
Currently i C, with 13-60 GHS Boomers.






GTI BITCHES!!!






Up next, is one of the best scores I've ever made. This thing in total, cost me about a 100 dollars, incl. new switch and input jack. It's an old-ass Aria SG-copy. Playability is kind of at bitch, due to the really tiny frets, but the sound and vibe of this thing is just freaking awesome. A real rock'n'roller methinks, with battered looks and all. 






Strung up with a set of .11's i half step down, with a low Bb, which is a 60. Great tuning for some sludgy-as-fuck riffs. Heavy. 













Bigsby don't work, but it looks cool 





Metal-as-fuck Guitar strap  


And now, on the guitar that's getting swapped for a Laney head:
An old ESP M1, which I know nothing about, other than the fact that it plays and sounds extremely nice. It's not much of a looker though, apart from the awesomely 80's banana headtock.









Not an OFR, but still really good. Takes all kinds of abuse and stays in tune perfectly.










T-no'ed of course. Kevan should be knighted for this invention. 

That's it, dudes 
I also have a Godin SD, which is fugly. You don't wan't to see that.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## D-EJ915

Eww ryan, you have a Super Ghey guitar? man, that sucks...those are horrid. 

Loomer, that ESP is sick \m/


----------



## Ryan

^ yet you jam a Viper style..


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


> ^ yet you jam a Viper style..


lol I think SGs are terrible guitars that look cool, the Viper fixes everything wrong with the SG imo. The missing 2 frets, the fact that the neck snaps off, the horrid neck-dive, the fact that the neck is thicker than the body, etc.


----------



## Wiggywiggler

Then again, what was achieved on a viper? 
On SGs:





And I've lost the piccies of my guitars, darn it!


----------



## D-EJ915

current fad for SGs: emo
current fad for Vipers: METALLLLLL \m/


----------



## noodles

current fad for D-EJ915: total ESP worship


----------



## Loomer

Current fad for me: MEAT!!

I'm gonna eat THREE steaks for dinner.


----------



## Toshiro

Current Fads = Things teenage girls give a shit about.


----------



## D-EJ915

noodles said:


> current fad for D-EJ915: total ESP worship


lol I guess...although that new Ibanez has me salivating: http://ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=TESTMOD 

Set neck
Vine of Life
Flame Archtop
String through body
lkjlkj neck type

what's not to like?


----------



## stuz719

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I guess...although that new Ibanez has me salivating: http://ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=TESTMOD
> 
> Set neck
> Vine of Life
> Flame Archtop
> String through body
> lkjlkj neck type
> 
> what's not to like?



 

What a guitar!

Quick, somebody tell Ed Roman to start advertising that he has them in stock as an exclusive limited edition...


----------



## mikernaut

Well heres a group shot with two 7's hiding amongst the 6's.
I' have since sold the red Ibanez 540psh and the neon green ESP.





Also I think I have a new cousin to Noodle's blue metalflake Collen archtop.  (blue metal flake Demon)


----------



## HighGain510

Loomer said:


> Current fad for me: MEAT!!
> 
> I'm gonna eat THREE steaks for dinner.



That can't be healthy.....


----------



## InTheRavensName

is that Ignitor custom shop

GAS!


----------



## mikernaut

InTheRavensName said:


> is that Ignitor custom shop
> 
> GAS!



yes sir it is


----------



## InTheRavensName

A WINNER IS YOU!


----------



## Ryan

That blue Demon is ownage.


----------



## THE VILE

I'm in love with that Iceman


----------



## noodles

mikernaut said:


> Also I think I have a new cousin to Noodle's blue metalflake Collen archtop.  (blue metal flake Demon)



Actually, mine is blue, with a glitter burst clear coat that goes from blue to green to silver. Still, I don't think I've ever seen a Demon in your color scheme. Did you order it from the Jackson CS, or did you get it second hand?

You have some really nice guitars. That 7-string Mockingbird is my fav, though.


----------



## Shawn

Here are my 2 6ers~


----------



## mikernaut

noodles said:


> Actually, mine is blue, with a glitter burst clear coat that goes from blue to green to silver. Still, I don't think I've ever seen a Demon in your color scheme. Did you order it from the Jackson CS, or did you get it second hand?
> 
> You have some really nice guitars. That 7-string Mockingbird is my fav, though.



Thanks for the kind words all , yup I put alittle $ into this small collection and they are my prize possessions. I have no house or fancy car or anything, hah.
spent it all on these instead. 

Noodles your Collen sounds pretty wild with that clearcoat got any more pics showing the color range?

The Demon was ordered thru the Custom shop and took roughly 14 months and a big dent to my checking account , arrived in time for X-mas , what a present!  . (here is one of pics The dealer sent over when it arrived at his shop)


----------



## noodles

I haven't replaced my stolen camera yet, but you can kind of get an idea from these. What you don't see is that the back, neck, front of the headstock, and back of the headstock is bursted as well.










You ordered your Demon from Matt, didn't you?


----------



## nikt

mikernaut said:


>



hahah

so You are the lucky one that bought that orange BC.Rich 7

 awsome looking guitar


----------



## D-EJ915

That demon is pretty cool aside from the single in the middle, heh.


----------



## Pauly

mikernaut said:


> Well heres a group shot with two 7's hiding amongst the 6's.
> I' have since sold the red Ibanez 540psh and the neon green ESP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think I have a new cousin to Noodle's blue metalflake Collen archtop.  (blue metal flake Demon)



That's quite a collection!!!!


----------



## Shawn

darren said:


> I love the Singlecut SE. If i get another 6, that and the SE Standard (in matte vintage mahogany) are on my list.
> 
> In the mean time, here's one of my only sixes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 Ibanez 442 Radius in Cherry Sunburst.


Oh man, that is beautiful. I've always loved the Radius series and I dig the maple fretboard too. Very nice!


----------



## Nick1

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## mikernaut

yup the Demon was ordered thru Matt's Music. Nice guy and very smooth to deal with.

I didnt think I was goin to end up with the trans-orange 7 string assassin. I got out bid twice on it. The 1st winner had "0" feedback and couldnt pay for it. Then the second was in Spain (I believe )and the seller didnt want to ship it out of the U.S. I was the 2nd highest bidder so to my surprise after not getting my hopes up when it was relisted and then losing once again I did end up with it.. crazyness.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Steve

Jem7DBK





Jem777VBK





ESP KH-2


----------



## Ryan

You buy that JEM777VBK from Buzz?


----------



## metalfiend666

mikernaut said:


>


 
Fuck, that's a serious collection! I like the "J" Iceman a lot, as well as your Demon and Assain 7.


----------



## Shawn

I'll say it again...nice score on the Jem777VBK, Steve! Those are hot.  Nice KH-2 as well, i've always liked those. 

Mikernaut, impressive collection you have there.


----------



## metalfiend666

Warlock

Vintage SG

RG550EX

Black Jackson Roswell Rhoads

Blue Jackson Roswell Rhoads

My V as it was

My V as it is. I've got all black hardware to go with it and the neck's fully scalloped.


The only one's I've still got are the V and the Warlock, and they're going soon.


----------



## Steve

Ryan said:


> You buy that JEM777VBK from Buzz?


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Rg 2550 Ex VBB
i was tightening the bolts under the knobs when i took these pictures thats why they arent there


----------



## B Lopez

.jason. said:


> those pics are ginarmous..
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n130/xtranscendedx/GUITARS006.jpg


....you need to shave your fretboard or something


----------



## jacksonknox27

*most metal pick of me and my 6






full guitar shot hehe


----------



## Shawn

metalfiend666 said:


> Warlock
> 
> Vintage SG
> 
> RG550EX
> 
> Black Jackson Roswell Rhoads
> 
> Blue Jackson Roswell Rhoads
> 
> My V as it was
> 
> My V as it is. I've got all black hardware to go with it and the neck's fully scalloped.
> 
> 
> The only one's I've still got are the V and the Warlock, and they're going soon.


Nice 6ers, James.  Sorry to hear you let them go. Oh well, 7s are better anyhow.


----------



## Sebastian

noodles said:


>




noodles has *the shit*


----------



## SnowfaLL

Cant go wrong with a KE-1...

The dude who posted the RGT with Orange flamed top... Is that a RGT3120 or some prestige model or something?? Im looking in the market for a RGT lately, and that one looks damn amazing!


----------



## Ryan

NickCormier said:


> The dude who posted the RGT with Orange flamed top... Is that a RGT3120 or some prestige model or something?? Im looking in the market for a RGT lately, and that one looks damn amazing!



It's a european market RGT42 with a limited edition flamed maple top and natural amber burst finish. (The EMGs are aftermarket) The model is the RGT42FM-AN.

lol this pic gets around:


----------



## SnowfaLL

Ryan said:


> It's a european market RGT42 with a limited edition flamed maple top and natural amber burst finish. (The EMGs are aftermarket) The model is the RGT42FM-AN.
> 
> lol this pic gets around:



Ahh that sucks... I would love an amber finished RGT =[[ 

So im considering buying that one in the classifieds here and stripping it.. but I fucked up a guitar before trying a veneer so It would be a challenge lol


----------



## Brett89

Well actualy it's not my... but what do you think about it?


----------



## InTheRavensName

jacksonknox27 said:


> *most metal pick of me and my 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full guitar shot hehe



what model kelly is that  the finish is supreme


----------



## 77matecocido77

hey i will have more pics up soon, just gotta go do a guitar photoshoot hehe heres about 1/2 of my electrics:
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e265/koolaidolio/DSC02854.jpg

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e265/koolaidolio/DSC01416.jpg


----------



## Naren

Here's m' current gear. Click on it for an eyefull.

On the far left is, yes, a seven (an RG1527GK). In the middle is my Gibson Les Paul Studio in ebony with gold hardware. To the right is my old guitar: a black Legend acoustic that I gave to a friend of mine as a present before moving to Tokyo. The Ibanez and the Gibson are the only 2 guitars I own right now in the country I live. I also have an Epiphone Les Paul Studio in cherry sunburst that I left at my parents' house in the US and I gave my other six string away to my brother's friend... All I really need is the Ibanez and the Gibson, really... well, I do want another acoustic (this time, maybe a 12 string) and... a 5-string bass...


----------



## i_love_tazzus

D-EJ915 said:


>



Damn, that photo makes me h0rny...


----------



## Shawn

Naren, I dig your Les Paul. Last night, I was drooling on ebay. They're expensive though. A friend of mine has a 1989 one just like yours, except his is burgandy. Still after all these years, it has been his main player and although it needs a new fret job, it plays awesome. He says I should get one, he's told me that for many years now. I would love to own one. A white vintage one preferrably.


----------



## god9

Heres one of the mini-cab







and the PRS and strat:


----------



## GH0STrider

Brett89 said:


> Well actualy it's not my... but what do you think about it?



3 single coils with a floyd, a maple neck, and reverse headstock? 

we need a humbucker in there.


----------



## Naren

Shawn said:


> Naren, I dig your Les Paul. Last night, I was drooling on ebay. They're expensive though. A friend of mine has a 1989 one just like yours, except his is burgandy. Still after all these years, it has been his main player and although it needs a new fret job, it plays awesome. He says I should get one, he's told me that for many years now. I would love to own one. A white vintage one preferrably.



The two things about Gibsons that you need to be careful about are: 1. that you don't pay too much (I got my LP new for $900 and I thought it was a damn good deal, especially since list price is something like $2200 or so). and 2. That it plays well (A good playing Gibson is an amazing thing. Every time I play my Les Paul, I almost think about quitting seven string playing and just using my LP as my main guitar... Then I come to my senses and just enjoy the Gibson for how different it is from my Ibanez. My Gibson just has so much thicker of a sound).

I would recommend you buy one if you could get one for a good deal. I'd love an Arctic White Gibson Les Paul with gold hardware (those look gorgeous) or a wine red one with gold hardware. I used to prefer silver hardware, but I think gold hardware on LPs just looks great, especially when you combine it with a great color like ebony (on my LP) or arctic white or wine red...  Sometimes I want to get me some sixes.


----------



## Shawn

Yeah, i've been looking. I know they're expensive and if I ever got one, I wouldn't pay more than 1000. My friend scored his for about 900+ back in 1989. He told me the same thing. Get one for about 900. I've seen a few on ebay but, people are always bidding on them. One of these days, i'll come across one for a decent price.


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan, you thought I had no turns before? lol check these out: 12-64 in drop-C


----------



## Ryan

omfg. dont make me come up there and embarrass you in front of all your friends...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

holy shit man, I turn mine so much sometimes you can barely see the tuning peg with the low E


----------



## D-EJ915

If you have too many wraps you get slippage, usually I pull the string around the peg (and with the holes so if you look through them you see the nut) and put them through the far side, but this time I decided to just pull straight through, lol. I've never had a problem with using this few wraps but I've had problems with too many.


----------



## JMad81

D-EJ915, youve posted that V on the ESP forum before, havent you? I swear ive seen a pic of it before or one like it also with no neck pickup. What model is the viper, a vb-200?

Heres my 6s:


----------



## johnw

More pics at my myspace www.myspace.com/nhojw

It's a custom Warmoth guitar. I'll post more when I put the metal logo on it tomorrow.


----------



## D-EJ915

^man that axe is hot.

My V-250 since he asked about it, lol, the viper is the VB-200


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

D-EJ915 said:


> If you have too many wraps you get slippage, usually I pull the string around the peg (and with the holes so if you look through them you see the nut) and put them through the far side, but this time I decided to just pull straight through, lol. I've never had a problem with using this few wraps but I've had problems with too many.



oh really? hmm, I've experienced the oposite... on G,B,E strings I agree that slippage is often a bitch, but I've noticed that with wound strings I get more tuning stability if I give it atleast a few well placed twists (in other words, not overlaping, not only does it look ugly, it's just not very good for tuning stability)...


----------



## johnw




----------



## noodles

Damn, John, that Warmoth axe is sweet as hell.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nice MH-1000 too! and fucking badass amp! V2 FTW!!

How is that thing man?


----------



## johnw

The V2 is awesome!!!!!! And loud!!!!!

I have a video up on my myspace page of me playing the MH-1000 through the V2. I'm might make another vid of the Warmoth. I'll post the specs of the Warmoth a little later.

My myspace is www.myspace.com/nhojw

I've been playing guitar for 3 years and one month.


----------



## darren

Frickin' sweet spalted top on that Warmoth! It looks great with the black binding, the maple board and those black fins.


----------



## D-EJ915

that was an impressive video, man, lol.


----------



## 4nkam

just got done swapping pickups (again) in my edwards lp


----------



## D-EJ915

That looks way better than that custom classic or whatever gibson has


----------



## Ravelle17

Fernandes Ravelle Elite:







Modified Squier Strat:


----------



## D-EJ915

How do those Ravelles feel? They're shaped kind of like LPs but are different you know...

nice looking strat too, the maple is ace!


----------



## InTheRavensName

god9 said:


> Heres one of the mini-cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the PRS and strat:




I think we have the same laney 2x12...


----------



## budda

that LP custom just doesnt look right w/o the pickguard. or maybe its the lack of the right tuners? whatever floats your boat


----------



## Ravelle17

D-EJ915 said:


> How do those Ravelles feel? They're shaped kind of like LPs but are different you know...
> 
> nice looking strat too, the maple is ace!



The Ravelle has a very comfortable neck. It's closer to the shape of an SG's neck than a Les Paul, but it's got a little bit of thickness to it, too.

I wish the Strat played better, because it's quite nice for a Squier.


----------



## Coiso

here are my guitars, this time i managed to arrange pictures of the whole bunch, even though 2 of them appear on both pictures.


----------



## AVH

Here's a quick shot in my living room with just my main go-to players. Conspicuously missing from it's spot on the last hanger is my cherry Gibson flying V, which was at work ATT. Also missing is my other UV (lent out), and my vintage stuff in storage.


----------



## HighGain510

I still want one of those Mike Mushok models... those guitars are awesome!


----------



## thedownside

HighGain510 said:


> I still want one of those Mike Mushok models... those guitars are awesome!



same here, i'm really itching for a baritone 6 string ibanez


----------



## jarrydn

Here's my craptastic bunch 






Top Row: What used to be an Ibanez Roadster, and what used to be an Aria Pro 2 Magna series
Middle: Do I really need to say it?
Bottom: Ibanez DT-350 Destroyer, and my newly accquired Kramer Baretta


----------



## D-EJ915

that customized aria is sick!


----------



## AVH

HighGain510 said:


> I still want one of those Mike Mushok models... those guitars are awesome!


 


thedownside said:


> same here, i'm really itching for a baritone 6 string ibanez


 

Where were you guys a couple of months ago? I advertised it here for sale, and had _not one_ response, IIRC. I definitely will be selling it soon, to help pay for the incoming 2228, which makes the MMM1 redundant for me.


----------



## thedownside

Dendroaspis said:


> Where were you guys a couple of months ago? I advertised it here for sale, and had _not one_ response, IIRC. I definitely will be selling it soon, to help pay for the incoming 2228, which makes the MMM1 redundant for me.



pm a little before you're ready to sell next time


----------



## jarrydn

D-EJ915 said:


> that customized aria is sick!



Thanks! It was a fun project and came out alot better than I expected. I was originally going to give it a flat coat of paint, but I remember a few people on this forum had tried out the textured finish and it looked sick, so i decided to give it a go. Which meant I could be ultra lazy with sanding the body down, because none of the imperfections came through 

Had a spare V8 laying around, so I threw that in the bridge, and in single coil mode it sounds great for surf music


----------



## SeanC

Dendroaspis said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/hosted/7724607bd8f40dad.jpg



That weed leaf UV is officially one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen.


Anyway, heres my 6's











The RG3120 got sold about a month ago but I felt like posting a pic of it anyway because it was my nicest looking guitar. I miss it but to be honest I like the RG350mdx more, at least playability-wise.


----------



## soldierkahn

My two fav axes right now, but thats until I get my RG5EX1 again. God that thing is a tone monster with an EMG 81


----------



## D-EJ915

man, that blood red on the right one is killer \m/


----------



## AngelVivaldi

^^Got rid of that one a whilllle ago! hahah


----------



## kmanick

this one finally arrived last week my new GMW with the cocobolo fret board.


----------



## HighGain510

AngelVivaldi said:


> ^^Got rid of that one a whilllle ago! hahah



DAMN that one is awesome Angel!!!


----------



## Randy

Some of the stuff around my house *that which I can find, or isn't totally in pieces*














And this thing, which used to be a Washburn MG-44 but is going to be something a lot cooler soon:


----------



## playstopause

kmanick said:


> this one finally arrived last week my new GMW with the cocobolo fret board.



Gorgeous!


----------



## mikernaut

cool stuff everyone!  

heres my new 6. A 2004 Custom Bc Rich Virgin.


----------



## ihave27frets

Some of my junk.




Give or take a few.


----------



## JMad81

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> Give or take a few.



Damn all of those caparisons and framuses are nice... and The Absence is a cool band. I just recently found out about you guys.  

heres my ESPs


----------



## InTheRavensName

my soul for your virgin?


----------



## CGord




----------



## noodles

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.



I'll take a few.


----------



## D-EJ915

I want the Angelus and the magenta maple boarded one


----------



## Ryan

seriously hehe wanna trade something for one of those Caparisons? :/


----------



## D-EJ915

I'll trade ryan for one of them


----------



## jtm45

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.



Surely the best collection of 6's ever to be seen on this site.(....or anywhere actually)..oooh...an Apple Horn Aurora too 

I saw your customs on the Caparison Myspace page before and the 'Bmusic Australia' Forums.Lovely
Didn't you have a Violet Horus with a maple board too ? 

I'm gassin' for a Caparison (and a 6 at that)like nothing else at the moment.
I SHALL have a TAT or possibly a Horus before the year is out (preferably a TAT though).


----------



## Shawn

AngelVivaldi said:


> ^^Got rid of that one a whilllle ago! hahah



Very nice. Sorry to hear you let her go, Angel.


----------



## Shawn

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.



 Damn! Very nice collection of Caparisons. Wow. I'd love to own one.


----------



## Shawn

Vic Rattlehead said:


> That weed leaf UV is officially one of the coolest guitars I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> Anyway, heres my 6's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RG3120 got sold about a month ago but I felt like posting a pic of it anyway because it was my nicest looking guitar. I miss it but to be honest I like the RG350mdx more, at least playability-wise.



Nice, another RG350MDXBK owner. I love the one I just acquired. Nice guitars.


----------



## msherman




----------



## FortePenance

Cheesy shots, I know. >.>

Here's the acoustic and the old Washburn.


----------



## Shawn

Nice guitars. ^


----------



## FortePenance

Thanks. It feels strange being on Sevenstring.org without any 7s though, heh. >.>


----------



## soldierkahn

well, you know if youre lookin......im getting rid of my 7321, lol :: winks ::


----------



## FortePenance

haha, nah, I'm saving up for a bass first since my friend is offering me a really good deal that's like, once in a lifetime.

Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Mogwaii

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.



Soo, Do you like Caparison or something?


----------



## funkygmacman

Here's some pictures of me and my Carvin. A friend of mine is taking a photography class, and needed people to pose with props, so I let her borrow me and my guitar for a couple hours. These aren't the best pics of me that she took, but they are the best pics of the guitar!


----------



## Humanoid

Well, I found a pretty wild picture. It's year old with my old 6-string EC-2005. She has a new home already, snif. But wow, check out my pants and t-shirt!


----------



## Seedawakener

Humanoid said:


> Well, I found a pretty wild picture. It's year old with my old 6-string EC-2005. She has a new home already, snif. But wow, check out my pants and t-shirt!



Awesome trousers!  Nice guitar too.


----------



## Seedawakener

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.


 
...  you are fucking kidding me... That collection is beyond extreme... OH HOW I WANT TO BE ENDORSED!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Sebastian

Badass


----------



## zimbloth




----------



## Jysan

god that thing is gorgeous Zimbloth...I think I'm gonna have to grab a snow white eclipse ii sometime!


----------



## Battousai

ESP Horizon NT-II




Yamaha SG-1000GC (right)




Jackson KE-3 Kelly




Washburn Tabu TB-300




Cheapo Made in India Ovation copy ( 100$!)


----------



## Michael

Duuuude, your NT-II and Kelly are gorgeous!


----------



## Battousai

Thanks dude.. those are my most Prized Possessions!...

all i need now is to get a good 7 stringer! only then i shall be a proper member of this Forum!!


----------



## Michael

Haha yeah, I no longer own a 7. I've been yerning harcore for one though.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal




----------



## Michael

Jackson DK2M w/ 85/81


----------



## FortePenance

nice! I used to want that but in Dark Forest.

Battousai, your guitars are beautiful.





This is my first Ibanez 6er (RG), j.

and my recently accquainted SZ series guitar, Eva.


----------



## Michael

Thanks! 

I like your SZ. I've been saving for a new guitar, and recently been thinking of getting one. They're so nice.


----------



## Battle-axe

@*Battousai *- That NT-II is absolutely sick!!   ESP Hs/MHs FTW!


----------



## Battousai

Battle-axe said:


> @*Battousai *- That NT-II is absolutely sick!!   ESP Hs/MHs FTW!



FUCKIN RIGHT YOU ARE THERE! i never played a guitar as good as a Horizon! Feels plays sounds looks just beautiful!

   ALL HAIL Horizons!!    

/end fanboyism

oh and Mawdyson that white dinky looks awesome... im really diggin white guitars lately...


----------



## rummy

This Edwards belongs to me. 







More pix to follow.


----------



## 4nkam




----------



## the.godfather

That Edwards Les Paul w/ EMG's is fucking hot!  

Did it come equipped like that at all or did you whack the EMG's in yourself?


----------



## 4nkam

thanks  Yeah, I swapped out the pickups, knobs, and switch tip


----------



## Jysan

Will put some more up when I can borrow a better camera...


----------



## D-EJ915

oh fucking sexy!!! Those Eclipse VBK are amazing


----------



## Shawn

Some shots of my Strat, why not....


----------



## Jysan

That thing looks so clean and classy Shawn. I bet it plays great...not a fan of single coils myself, but Iv always loved the feel of a nice strat.



D-EJ915 said:


> oh fucking sexy!!! Those Eclipse VBK are amazing



Thanks man...thing plays like a dream!!! The finish also doesn't show fingerprints for the most part, which is always a plus. I was only able to play it for a few hours before I dropped it off at the shop for an intonation setup. It's gonna be set up for 12-60 in drop B and possible drop C on occasion.


----------



## Edroz

2 of my favorite 6s... i seem to have a thing for colored pickups


----------



## rummy

Edwards <3


----------



## metalfiend666

Edroz said:


> 2 of my favorite 6s... i seem to have a thing for colored pickups



What model of BC Rich is that?


----------



## God Hand Apostle

The BC Rich model is a Wrath. What is that...92-93 or something?


----------



## Edroz

yes, the B.C. Rich is a Wrath. it's a USA model made in '92 #178. found it on ebay about 7 or 8 months ago. i've been wanting one of them since about '93 (!)when i first saw one. plays and sounds incredible... i know you wouldn't think it by looking at it but that guitar with the dimarzio p/us i have in it (Norton/ Humbucker From Hell) has the best clean tones of any guitar in my collection!
it's an extremely rare model. someone correct me if i'm wrong, but i believe there were only about 600 of these made.


----------



## cow 7 sig

some of my 6s that never get played since my COW7 arrived.


----------



## cow 7 sig

two more


----------



## Michael

Fuckin' nice collection.


----------



## playstopause

Wow, Cow 7 sig, very nice collection... Love that Jem


----------



## D-EJ915

cow 7 sig said:


> some of my 6s that never get played since my COW7 arrived.


pass me the SV! lol, nice guitars man \m/


----------



## cow 7 sig

lol thanks guys,ill get some shots of my others up soon.there under the bed asleep.


----------



## Michael

There's more?


----------



## cow 7 sig

Mawdyson said:


> There's more?


yup


----------



## dissident

First post, you guys have some really nice guitars! 

This is my current guitar a schecter blackjack 006- 







I'm going to get a 7 string very soon, hopefully that new schecter c-7 fr


----------



## playstopause

^



Now go get that 7! 












Now!


----------



## bazguitarman

dissident said:


> First post, you guys have some really nice guitars!
> 
> This is my current guitar a schecter blackjack 006-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a 7 string very soon, hopefully that new schecter c-7 fr




You know Schecter has a 7-string version of that 006 model. It`s a mahogany bodied, set neck with quilted maple top w/see through black finish. It`s a 25.5" scale which I actually like pretty well since I don`t use radical dropped tunings. I think it has the moderately crappy Duncan Designed pups, but that`s an easy fix if you like that body style but want a 7-string. I think the price is really reasonable too. But I see you are looking at the C-7 FR so you may not like the 007 Elite since it is a fixed bridge model.







I don`t want to post individual pics of all my 6`s, but here is the last group shot I took. The EC-1000 is now gone and replaced with my new ESP M-1 and Ibanez RG7321. I just don`t have a more recent pic.


----------



## Shawn

Took some of my RG 350 MDX~


----------



## dissident

bazguitarman said:


> You know Schecter has a 7-string version of that 006 model. It`s a mahogany bodied, set neck with quilted maple top w/see through black finish. It`s a 25.5" scale which I actually like pretty well since I don`t use radical dropped tunings. I think it has the moderately crappy Duncan Designed pups, but that`s an easy fix if you like that body style but want a 7-string. I think the price is really reasonable too. But I see you are looking at the C-7 FR so you may not like the 007 Elite since it is a fixed bridge model.



Yeh i've seen that looks pritty cool. I'm after something with a floyd really. 
You have some really nice guitars! the 5150s awesoem as well, i just picked up a peavey valve king head and cab for £300 second hand.


----------



## Michael

Nice, Shawn. Is that new?


----------



## Humanoid

My sweeties; ESP/LTD MH-1000 STBC and Schecter C-1 Blackjack EX


----------



## D-EJ915

Ace looking guitars man, how's the EX?


----------



## muffgoat

Here i am playin my favourite 6 of all time, was also helpin my buddy Darin keep his hands warm


----------



## Michael

Haha, that is a fuckin' cool pic! Nice Dime too.


----------



## muffgoat

Mawdyson said:


> Haha, that is a fuckin' cool pic! Nice Dime too.



Thanks man! it's my baby, completely modded. Schaller floating bridge, Dimebucker, Sh1-59 all new wiring and pots mmmmmmmm


----------



## Spinedriver

Only ones I have are an Ibanez RG 3EX1 and an LTD MHB-400.


----------



## D-EJ915

That's a sick setup man! Those Shockwaves amps are supposed to be pretty cool, plus the MHB rules.


----------



## playstopause

Love that Ibby, Spinedriver


----------



## ZXIIIT

My Custom LGM guitar (with a custom V I no longer have and a Marshall Valvestate I no longer have  )


----------



## D-EJ915

That V is PIMP lol


----------



## Spinedriver

D-EJ915 said:


> That's a sick setup man! Those Shockwaves amps are supposed to be pretty cool, plus the MHB rules.



T'anx.. 

Yeah, the clean channel of the amp doesn't even have a gain knob on it. It's basically a 3 channel version of the Powerblock. You can't go wrong for $269 brand new.  And in a pinch, the lead channel is totally useable (not the best I've ever heard, but it'll do as good a job as a pedal will).

What ISN'T in the pic is the BBE Sonic Stomp on top of the amp and the TS-7 I picked up last week. 



playstopause said:


> Love that Ibby, Spinedriver



I was lucky with that one. I was shopping around locally for an RG321 and I happened to be looking around on e-bay to see what I could get for the same amount of money and that one was going for the same price.\

The neck is awesome (as most RG's ) and the pickups are kinda dark which is a nice contrast to the EMG 81's that are in the MHB. I plan on keeping these 2 for some time.


----------



## lostneye

I need to take some pics but here's a teaser


----------



## MerlinTKD

Here's my only electric 6  :












It's a 1984 Gibson Flying V, totally stock. Bought it in '84, I was 16! I have yet to find another like it... closest I can find in Gibson's info is the '83 V style, but mine has a Stopbar/TOM bridge (instead of tremolo) and, according to Gibson, they only came in Ebony and Ivory... so, I dunno! It plays like a dream, sounds like a monster, the guitarist in my band won't give it back...


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven

hmh, *1984*. its the best year of all-time (_especially for me_)!





very nice _gibson_ btw.


----------



## Snake Doctor

I'll resurrect this thread with some pics of my new sixer. Jackson SLSMG:


----------



## Berger

Here are a couple of my CT4m. I really wish carvin would made a 7 string in this body style


----------



## Benzesp

My ESP 6's


----------



## D-EJ915

That M-II is so hot, mmmm smexy <3


----------



## playstopause

Freakin' nice ESP's, Benzesp.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Dean Black/Gold V, Jackson RR5, Moser V, ESP LTD M-350

Laney TT50H and Digitech 2112


----------



## playstopause

^

That black Dean V owns.


----------



## InTheRavensName

new yesterday, beautiful to play...and the quilt is stunning


----------



## B Lopez

The Moser is smokin'


----------



## mrp5150

My current guitars...which seem to change every week.  

Gibson Gothic Explorer






ESP Horizon II-NT


----------



## D-EJ915

I want that horizon, lol


----------



## mrp5150

D-EJ915 said:


> I want that horizon, lol



It's on Ebay, she can be all yours!


----------



## D-EJ915

Megadeth7684 said:


> It's on Ebay, she can be all yours!


lol I wish, if the 0 at the end weren't there I could get it


----------



## InTheRavensName

I love those explorers


----------



## playstopause

InTheRavensName said:


> I love those explorers



Yep  Nice looking.


----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## SHREDTOKILL

m3ta1head: your from WI?
thats cool dude, what city?

anyway heres my little gretsch pro jet up against my live rig.


----------



## m3ta1head

Mequon dude, just about 10 minutes north of Milwaukee.

More pics of the RG570.


----------



## Soma

goth_fiend said:


>



I remember when you contacted me about th Moser. That one looks very nice, I am still in the works of getting mine.


----------



## darren

SHREDTOKILL: I love your Gretsch!


----------



## Soma

The only guitar I have left, and it kicks ass.


----------



## Michael

^ Oh what a splendid color scheme.


----------



## Metal Ken

Michael said:


> ^ Oh what a splendid color scheme.



We call it "Sexy time"


----------



## phildaw

New to the forum (lurked for a while though!).

This is my pride and joy, mid/late 80's ESP Mirage Deluxe with pre-jackson lawsuit headstock, just got a reverse zebra TB-4 JB pickup to go in, going to go single pickup for a while until I can decide what to replace the tired old neck pickup with.

Had many guitars, Washburns/Gibson/Fender/Ltd/Ibanez but this one hits all the right buttons, Ebony neck, bolt on, Alder body, perfect.

Might do something with the single locking floyd copy at some stage.

Also a pic of my rig, including my sons hand/foot painting and the obligatory sock shot.


----------



## Toshiro

Sweet guitar, and sweet amp too.


----------



## Michael

I love that ESP!


----------



## metalfiend666

Nice ESP


----------



## Mr. S

i agree with all, very nice ESP


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

yeah my gretsch is finally getting a break, i just bought this bad ass last night, 
its a jackson dkmgt in cobalt blue, its got h4 in the neck and a duncan dimebucker in the bridge.
sounds fuckin awsome.

pics:


----------



## cow 7 sig

NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackgecko

Here are mines.


----------



## D-EJ915

I like how ESP didn't angle the headstock as much as Jackson does, it looks a lot better.


----------



## phildaw

Toshiro said:


> Sweet guitar, and sweet amp too.



Thanks Toshiro, I do love it but wow its loud!!!! 

Cranked it to 2 (!) the other week and could barely stand in the room with it, thinking it might not have been the wisest of purchases for home use


----------



## metalfiend666

phildaw said:


> Thanks Toshiro, I do love it but wow its loud!!!!
> 
> Cranked it to 2 (!) the other week and could barely stand in the room with it, thinking it might not have been the wisest of purchases for home use



Having owned a GH100TI I can sympathise! Get an attenuator, like a THD Hotplate or Weber Mass. They won't hurt the amp but will reduce the noise. I can get my 60W Ashdown down to practice amp levels with my Mass Lite even when cranked.


----------



## phildaw

metalfiend666 said:


> Having owned a GH100TI I can sympathise! Get an attenuator, like a THD Hotplate or Weber Mass. They won't hurt the amp but will reduce the noise. I can get my 60W Ashdown down to practice amp levels with my Mass Lite even when cranked.



Been thinking about an attenuator, where did you get the Weber one from?


----------



## metalfiend666

I got mine from a member here, so I'm not sure of a UK source.


----------



## DslDwg

Here's my gang.


----------



## darren

Nice RB! My favourite JEM ever.


----------



## DslDwg

Thanks it was a steal - bought it back in '89 when nobody wanted them. Everybody wanted the neon colored versions - I just wanted a JEM - plays like a dream


----------



## playstopause

darren said:


> Nice RB! My favourite JEM ever.



 



DslDwg said:


> ... plays like a dream



It sure looks like it does.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## playstopause

^

The "unfinished" D-EJ "V"


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome.... how are the strings ?


----------



## mrp5150




----------



## D-EJ915

they're doing great


----------



## Sebastian

D-EJ915 said:


> they're doing great



You know thats bad


----------



## D-EJ915

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> You know thats bad


----------



## playstopause

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> Awesome.... how are the strings ?





D-EJ915 said:


> they're doing great





VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> You know thats bad


----------



## Codyyy

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.



*shits pants*
*changes pants*
*shits new pants*


----------



## cow 7 sig

ooooops theres a seven in there


----------



## playstopause

^

Did the carpet come with the COW ?


----------



## cow 7 sig

yup.it came off the cow


----------



## FortePenance

Lol.  Wonder if you get viagra tablets with Randy Rhoads. ._. okimnotfunny.





My RGT. =)





Now on the market. =)


----------



## Michael




----------



## mgood




----------



## Ryan

Michael said:


>



killer pic mike, youhave a knack for taking great guitar pics man.


----------



## AVWIII

If you ignore the basses and the poor photography, thems're mah sixes.


----------



## noodles

Ryan said:


> killer pic mike, youhave a knack for taking great guitar pics man.



Except when they're in front of trash cans.


----------



## InTheRavensName

AVWIII said:


> If you ignore the basses and the poor photography, thems're mah sixes.



wait...what?


----------



## Shawn

mgood said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## AVWIII

> wait...what?


erm... g'wha?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Megadeth7684 said:


>



You sir are made of god and win.

Before:





After: 
I Matthias Jabsified my RG350DX a while back, I think it looks killer . Others disagree


----------



## D-EJ915

well as long as you like it !


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> well as long as you like it !


----------



## Ryan




----------



## continental

does it glow in the dark?


----------



## playstopause

Ryan, i love tha shakky pic.


----------



## Ryan

continental said:


> does it glow in the dark?



As a matter of fact...


----------



## B Lopez

Looks good in the blacklight 

Here's my six!


----------



## FortePenance




----------



## InTheRavensName

B Lopez said:


> Looks good in the blacklight
> 
> Here's my six!



Looks aaalmost the same as mine, but mine just has an 81 bridge right now

nice anyway man


----------



## Shawn

Ejaculadhesive said:


>



Nice. I played one just like it at my local music store. Aside from the neck being a little too thick for my tastes, it was a very nice guitar. They have a few of them and i've always made an appoint to try them out whenever I walk into the store.


----------



## navab

Hey guys! finally decided to join up and start posting. been lurking here for a while and I love the community. enough talk here are my sixes. 






Alexi 600 LTD ESP






Schecter Hellraiser

Sorry for the crappy quality, these pics were taken from my phone camera, and are quite old (october 2006 I believe).


----------



## D-EJ915

welcome toki \m/ nice alexi


----------



## Used666

My new 6's as of today


----------



## Ryan

Is that a Tom DeLounge or whatever his name is? Looks cool


----------



## Used666

Ya man its a Fender Tom Delonge Signature Strat, i love hardtail strats

Also pictured is a rg120/sa160/fender koa strat


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

NEW BABY






GROUP SHOT






Also I have a Kramer Vanguard and a Valenciana Acoustic, but I don't have pics of those...sorry!


----------



## ogisha007

Been lurking the forum for some time, partly because I have no sevens yet. That'll have to be fixed ASAP though, GAS is taking its toll as usual...  

Here's my Ibanez RG505dxdy, in all its glory  




















It's supposed to be a limited edition or something, and it's got this green pickguard, people either love it or hate it (though mostly I just get the WTF look thrown at me  )


----------



## Ivan

ogisha007 said:


> Been lurking the forum for some time, partly because I have no sevens yet. That'll have to be fixed ASAP though, GAS is taking its toll as usual...
> 
> Here's my Ibanez RG505dxdy, in all its glory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got this green pickguard, people either love it or hate it (mostly i just get the WTF look thrown at me  )


I like it!


----------



## InTheRavensName

navab said:


> Hey guys! finally decided to join up and start posting. been lurking here for a while and I love the community. enough talk here are my sixes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexi 600 LTD ESP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schecter Hellraiser
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, these pics were taken from my phone camera, and are quite old (october 2006 I believe).



I hates you Skwissgar


----------



## Edroz

my B.C. Rich Wrath in action


----------



## FortePenance

^ nice socks and BC Rich man!

eeone: that's a really cool pickguard, i like it and DY is kickass.

Thanks btw Shawn. It's for sale atm.


----------



## Edroz

Ejaculadhesive said:


> ^ nice socks and BC Rich man!
> 
> eeone: that's a really cool pickguard, i like it and DY is kickass.
> 
> Thanks btw Shawn. It's for sale atm.



 thanks.


----------



## Shawn

Some outdoor pics I took of my Strat. I've been loving this guitar lately.


----------



## Edroz

nice strat Shawn  

here's a pic of my YJM strat, currently has a Dimarzio fast track 2 (bridge), and virtual vintage heavy blues 2 (neck), also schaller locking tuners, graph tech nut and saddles.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

^ that is preaty sick


----------



## playstopause

ogisha007 said:


> Been lurking the forum for some time, partly because I have no sevens yet. That'll have to be fixed ASAP though, GAS is taking its toll as usual...
> 
> Here's my Ibanez RG505dxdy, in all its glory



Lovin' it!!!!!!  


And


----------



## Shawn

Edroz said:


> nice strat Shawn
> 
> here's a pic of my YJM strat, currently has a Dimarzio fast track 2 (bridge), and virtual vintage heavy blues 2 (neck), also schaller locking tuners, graph tech nut and saddles.



Thanks! That is very nice by the way.  

Gotta love Strats.


----------



## Buzz762

My favorite RG in action regardless of sprained wrist:









[action=Buzz762]feels really weird that out of all of his RGs, the 120 is his favorite. I love the color on it, though.[/action]


----------



## NeglectedField

My pride and joy. Only £209, nearly 3 years old but I still love it. Pickups are great for something of it's price but needs a total electronics overhaul anyway because of dodgy crackly jack and pots, considering some Dimarzio D-Activators. Also considering some graphtech saddles, mostly for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Shawn, Edroz, you guys rule for liking strats!


----------



## grimmchaos

My old Charvel Model 2, which I have since sold and bought another just like it....











Les Paul Custom Silverburst reissue....the other two I don't have anymore. That Les Paul is still my #1.


----------



## Michael

That model 2 is nice. Man, I love white guitars!


----------



## Ryan




----------



## playstopause

Love that SG Ryan!


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

My main axe, the Ruokangas V.S.O.P. King...


----------



## Shawn

aldog1330 said:


> My old Charvel Model 2, which I have since sold and bought another just like it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Paul Custom Silverburst reissue....the other two I don't have anymore. That Les Paul is still my #1.



 That white Charvel. 

Nice sixers!


----------



## Xykhron

here goes my 5 axes. From left to right:


- Jackson DK7 COW
- Westury Custom S 76 model (customized w/Khaler & EMGs)
- ESP Eclipse II STBC Standar
- Cort X-TH
- Jackson SL1 BGF


----------



## MerlinTKD

Action shot!!






That's Amy Mohan, of Kavish


----------



## playstopause

I was like.... Dude, what's with the skirt?!? Are you scottish?!?


----------



## Shawn

Xykhron said:


> here goes my 5 axes. From left to right:
> 
> 
> - Jackson DK7 COW
> - Westury Custom S 76 model (customized w/Khaler & EMGs)
> - ESP Eclipse II STBC Standar
> - Cort X-TH
> - Jackson SL1 BGF



That Jackson Soloist is HOT.  Nice collection!


----------



## Michael

I'm GASin' for an Eclipse so bad lately.


----------



## FortePenance

I feel ya bro. Been playing the LTD/ESP ECs they've got. The LTD EC1000(?) w/ EMGs and ebony board is just SICK.


----------



## shredder777

ihave27frets said:


> Some of my junk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give or take a few.



Oh my god..


----------



## Xykhron

Dind't know about Caparisons with alder fretboard...amazing!!!!


----------



## Bekanor

Here's a group shot of my 6's, never mind the sneaky C7 Hellraiser.







And individually after some modding.


My M-II (JB/'59 swapped for Duncan Distortion/Full Shred).






My RGTHRG1 after dropping in an 81/60 setup and changing all the powder cosmo hardware to cosmo (including edge pro II > Edge pro swap).






My KV2 on the wall at my buddy's store (it now has Dimarzios but I haven't taken any pics of it since).






And last but not least.


----------



## Xykhron

that M-II rocks!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

M-II Maple FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Bekanor

Its my favourite as far as playability goes. The neck is butter and the sharp angled arm carve makes picking a breeze.


----------



## Tristoner7

My guitars, hopefully I'll have something new soon, been gassin' like a mofo.


----------



## Michael

Nice collection. I love that Eclipse.


----------



## Tristoner7

Thanks dude, out of all of them I probably play the bolt-on Eclipse the most, the neck is really thin.


----------



## playstopause

Tristoner7 said:


> My guitars, hopefully I'll have something new soon, been gassin' like a mofo.



ESP fan?


----------



## Groff

Ejaculadhesive said:


>



 

That's the best looking finish i've ever seen........


----------



## HaGGuS

My 3 ..
ibanez sf470.. with invaders..
ibanez rg 2550..with emg,s 
ibanez roadstar 2.. 
 
i still need to replace the single coil pups in the sf470 and 2550..
and when ive got the spare cash.. ill drop some nice pups in the roadstar


----------



## FortePenance

TheMissing said:


> That's the best looking finish i've ever seen........



Heehee, thank you. It seems that Ibanez do rather cool finishes that look different under the light. Onstage, the guitar is a much more saturated blue. I like the colour in the pic though, tis why i posted it haha.

Haggus, old school roadsters are the SHIT!


----------



## jim777

These are some pics of my brother Dave's guitars (about 3/4 of his stash). Two of these are actually mine, the black Soloist Pro and the green PRS. One or two more were mine at one point, we tend to trade back and forth a bit. You can probably see why! Yeah, Dave LIKES him some guitars


----------



## Humanoid

My sweet Blackjack EX has a new look with Duncan Blackouts


----------



## mat091285

That look so sweet! ...  



Humanoid said:


> My sweet Blackjack EX has a new look with Duncan Blackouts


----------



## playstopause

^

 Nice.


----------



## FortePenance

Moment of tr00th: Do they really crush the EMGs in every single pertainable way?


----------



## Humanoid

Ejaculadhesive said:


> Moment of tr00th: Do they really crush the EMGs in every single pertainable way?



Well, the sound of bridge pickup is pretty near JB, but more lows, not so trebly and more output. I like it but I still found it a bit too compressed. I would say the sound is a not so steril as EMG 81. The neck pickup just rocks when compared to EMG 85.


----------



## motaboy

This is my current excuse for a guitar  






DiMarzio Fred and PAF Pro
She actually holds tune pretty well for a 15 year old!


----------



## FortePenance

Humanoid said:


> Well, the sound of bridge pickup is pretty near JB, but more lows, not so trebly and more output. I like it but I still found it a bit too compressed. I would say the sound is a not so steril as EMG 81. The neck pickup just rocks when compared to EMG 85.



Hmm, that's interesting. I like the 85 in the bridge as opposed to the 81 though. Thanks for the info dude.  

Oh and maple fretboards rock motaboy.


----------



## DPooch

My dad's weird gray and black or whatever Jackson Dinky Reverse


----------



## Used666

My new guitars :

Epi LP Standard






Epi SG 1966






Fender Celtic


----------



## playstopause

^

Wow, they all look great! 

I want a LP!!!!


----------



## FortePenance

DPooch: cool jacko!  Did your dad refinish it himself? Or was that the stock paint?

Used: Nice 6ers too eh. I like that strat, it's like a Squier Bullet but x100 cooler looking and probably s better too.


----------



## Demeyes

These are a few of my sixers. I've got another Jackson Soloist and 2 acoustics that didn't get pictured.


----------



## Shawn

Demeyes said:


> These are a few of my sixers. I've got another Jackson Soloist and 2 acoustics that didn't get pictured.



Cool pic! You should submit that in the gallery.  Nice guitars too!


----------



## AngelVivaldi

^^^^ that's an insanely creative shot dude! Kudos!


----------



## AngelVivaldi

DPooch said:


> My dad's weird gray and black or whatever Jackson Dinky Reverse



reminds me of mr mike romeo's guitar. sweet axe!


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shit DPooch that Jackson is sick, it looks better than every single thing they have out right now! (probably because of the non-sharktooth-defiled maple, lol)


----------



## HappySinner

My GG6 on tour in Sydney, Oct. 2007 






See the 'Random 7 pics' thread for the GG7...


----------



## FortePenance

Very nice looking guitar! I dig the neck binding, green maple top and gold hardware. 

How much did it cost, you mind me asking?


----------



## Asdef

and me with my band on on the stage 




repetitions


----------



## Carrion

Steinberger GM-4T


----------



## musicboyy

Carrion said:


> Steinberger GM-4T



Very nice!!


----------



## HappySinner

FortePenance said:


> Very nice looking guitar! I dig the neck binding, green maple top and gold hardware.
> 
> How much did it cost, you mind me asking?



I don't mind at all, mate.  It retails for about $3025.00 Australian, although I have to admit I didn't pay for mine, since it's my own signature series (GG are my initials, hence, GG6 and GG7). All the specs are on the Equipment page of my website, if you're interested.


----------



## FortePenance

Cheers man, cool price.


----------



## cow 7 sig

my scaled down tribe,err sorry for the 2 sevens


----------



## Michael

Nice collection.  I owned those two 7's too. Great guitars.


----------



## Carrion

That's an awesome collection, nice truck as well.


----------



## Ibanezra

deleted


----------



## Coryd

My new to me($350 on ebay) Baritone Schecter Scorpion

Great tone too from the EMGs


----------



## D-EJ915

Sweet, I love the S1/Scorpion body shape.


----------



## Coryd

D-EJ915 said:


> Sweet, I love the S1/Scorpion body shape.



Me too. Its really comfortable to play as well.  

I'm totally digging that i can play in drop A now.


----------



## Humanoid

My new six.. Grover Jackson Soloist Special Custom '98 with Bill Lawrence L-500XL  Ash body, maple neck, ebony fretboard, neck-thru.. see-thru black/green. And of course, Original Floyd Rose.


----------



## Coryd

Nice Jackson!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

dude that thing is sick


----------



## Randy

Wow... that thing's unique.


----------



## Apophis

Very nice


----------



## playstopause

Nice!


----------



## hide

D-EJ195 I promised you I would have joined in so..
here's my cutie


----------



## playstopause

That's one fine looking JEM.


----------



## hide

Thanks dude, I'm so much in love with her.. 

She's not a jem thought, she's a j custom rg-metal1. I hate to call her like that, so I'm open to suggestions for a name lol


----------



## playstopause

hide said:


> Thanks dude, I'm so much in love with her..
> 
> She's not a jem thought, she's a j custom rg-metal1. I hate to call her like that, so I'm open to suggestions for a name lol



True! My bad 
No monkey grip...



* psp grabs another cup of coffee


----------



## FortePenance

Sweet JEM, love those offset dots and that chrome, tasty! 

Looking for a name eh? An actual human name or like Djentoman777 or something?


----------



## hide

Thanks for appreciation! 
I really don't mind, as long as it gives the idea of how she looks/sound-so it should be something bassy-warm-like. 
I try to exlplain myself: I named my black les paul studio Morgana, 'cause she was a rude and traitorous lil bitch!


----------



## Apophis

I love your JEM


----------



## Carrion

Call her Mrs. Metal 

Awesome guitar man.


----------



## FortePenance

hide said:


> Thanks for appreciation!
> I really don't mind, as long as it gives the idea of how she looks/sound-so it should be something bassy-warm-like.
> I try to exlplain myself: I named my black les paul studio Morgana, 'cause she was a rude and traitorous lil bitch!



BESSIE!


----------



## hide

Apophis said:


> I love your JEM


I see we have the same taste in guitars, yours is a fine axe too!!


OT: BESSIE is soo effing metal!
what do you think of Roshambo


----------



## Shawn

Humanoid said:


> My new six.. Grover Jackson Soloist Special Custom '98 with Bill Lawrence L-500XL  Ash body, maple neck, ebony fretboard, neck-thru.. see-thru black/green. And of course, Original Floyd Rose.



That is slick. Nice guitar!


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## cow 7 sig

very nice collection ^^^


----------



## Apophis

Nice collection


----------



## Toshiro

Thanks guys.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

playstopause said:


> True! My bad
> No monkey grip...
> 
> 
> 
> * psp grabs another cup of coffee



Don't feel bad, RG metals are easily confused with 90th anniversary JEMs 

*suggests you drink more coffee anyway


----------



## nikt

phase I with upgrading my SRC

before:





after:











I've changed stock pickups to EMG 89 bridge (push pull on volume pot), 60 in middle and S in neck position.18V mod. 3 way switch, knobs changed their places, it's more comfortabe now to reach to volume knob.

phase II will be instaling white rings, TonePros and Sperzels but I'm broken after buying new guitar so this will have to wait


----------



## Shawn

nikt said:


> phase I with upgrading my SRC
> 
> before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've changed stock pickups to EMG 89 bridge (push pull on volume pot), 60 in middle and S in neck position.18V mod. 3 way switch, knobs changed their places, it's more comfortabe now to reach to volume knob.
> 
> phase II will be instaling white rings, TonePros and Sperzels but I'm broken after buying new guitar so this will have to wait


Nice work! White is so slick.


----------



## ibznorange

that is awesome!
i've been gassin over an ltd ec1000 either in blue or green and swappin in white emgs.
18v of course, and an 8960 combo
good shit you got there man!
those src's ROCK


----------



## canuck brian

Attempted artsy photo of my 770.


----------



## ibznorange

brian...
what finish is that?


----------



## canuck brian

ibznorange said:


> brian...
> what finish is that?



I think it's the "lazer blue" finish from 1990 - mine's still got the original Edge trem instead of the pro....

Ibanez Catalogue RG770


----------



## DPooch

FortePenance said:


> DPooch: cool jacko!  Did your dad refinish it himself? Or was that the stock paint?





AngelVivaldi said:


> reminds me of mr mike romeo's guitar. sweet axe!





D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit DPooch that Jackson is sick, it looks better than every single thing they have out right now! (probably because of the non-sharktooth-defiled maple, lol)



Hah I know it's been a while since I've been on and posted the pics, but I was surprised at all the positive feedback 

Um, I'm pretty sure he bought it looking the way it does now.

D-EJ9wrgfh039580qhn395ugn49ng: Hah, really?

Angel- hah thanks

I haven't picked it up in a long time. I wanted to learn, but have been busy recently with all this schoolwork.

Thanks though, guys.

Also, check my new signature for another bit of Lucky Seven's glory.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

to ihave27frets those are some fucking nice caparisons! i evey you. i also respect you immensly due to the fact that you are in one of the best metal bands i know of. my mate dave got me one to yas, and i cant get enough! testament is one of my all time favorite bands, and you cover of into the pit kicked so much arse!


----------



## progmetaldan

A couple of new pics of me and my Caparison Horus in action...


----------



## Apophis

Nice photos


----------



## progmetaldan

Cheers! I've got some better ones of just the guitar in another thread, from when I first got it, but these are just some random ones from the other day while I was playing it...


----------



## Michael

Man that finish rules \m/


----------



## cow 7 sig

my beloved charvel m6


----------



## Apophis

This Charvel is lovely


----------



## progmetaldan

Michael said:


> Man that finish rules \m/



Cheers man...

Do you have any new pics up of your new axe?


----------



## Splees

Mmmm I wish I had the real ESP version. 





This is my first guitar. It's such a piece of junk now.





Latest and greatest













My brother snagged and nice Edwards recently. The 5150 and all that crap is mine though.


----------



## playstopause

^

Man, that SG and Edwards LP are 

Almost bought an Edwards just like that. They're gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmic Pirate




----------



## Michael

progmetaldan said:


> Cheers man...
> 
> Do you have any new pics up of your new axe?



Not just yet. It'll be here by the end of next week. I'll probably make a picstory and such...


----------



## Despised_0515

my camera takes shitty pics
ill try to take this one again when the sun is up





this is kinda old but it shows my RG slightly better







k7k said:


> This is my first guitar. It's such a piece of junk now.



A PIECE OF JUNK?!?! 
that thing is a beauty in my opinion
id gladly buy it off of you someday


----------



## Used666

A couple new ones































Washburn WI66ANC Nick Catanese Signature





















Fender Special Edition Esquire GT

Im a picture whore...


----------



## D-EJ915

that Esquire is pimp, didn't those come with Invaders?


----------



## Used666

Ya it did but in that picture up there it had a duncan alnico pro II in it, it now has a d-sonic with coil tap in it


----------



## ibanez_rg320fm

got it dedicated to my uncle when he passed




little bit of phtotoshop on the background but the guitar is pretty much liek u see it

no photoshop on that last pic i thought i posted another but it didnt work
maybe it will work this time 





their we go it worked


----------



## Lucky Seven

Used666 said:


> Ya it did but in that picture up there it had a duncan alnico pro II in it, it now has a d-sonic with coil tap in it



Sex!


----------



## playstopause

That Esquire rules!


----------



## zimbloth

I had that blue esquire w/ the invader, it sounded fucking awesome. That guitar played great, very underrated.


----------



## JohnnyCNote

My first, a '75 model, which gained the name "The Instrument of Power", thanks to one of our regular fans:




This has to be one of the heaviest Stratocasters ever made. I have yet to find one heavier.

This includes custom 3-position toggle switches; an Alembic Stratoblaster pre-amp; Telecaster knobs; a Startracks bridge (not in this picture); graphite nut; Schaller tuners; shielding, pots and boosted pick-ups from the late Stars Guitars of San Francisco; jumbo frets. 

Just about everything modifiable has been modified. I have a Floyd Rose in my case waiting for the day I get around to having it installed. This is an old picture from my San Francisco daze. . .

I was in the fortunate right place at the right time and managed to get a limited edition Walnut Strat in '83. When I saw it, I knew immediately it would be a collector's item. Here's a picture of me playing it on stage in a dive in San Francisco's Tenderloin:






​
Modifications include an ESP pre-amp; reverse wired vintage staggered pole piece pick-up in the center position and a Hot Rails pick-up in the neck position, both by Seymour Duncan. It already came with special switching. The 3rd knob is actually a 2 position switch that provides additional pick-up combinations. The bridge pick-up is also a special "hot" model from the factory. 

As I grind the strings a lot, the frets are more worn than I'm comfortable with, so it's "in storage" until I can have them replaced with jumbo frets. I also plan to take the current bridge from the sunburst Strat and replace the current 22ct gold bridge (which I will keep somewhere safe). Even though these models are worth much more than what I originally paid, I bought it to _play_, so plan to see it back in action eventually. . .


----------



## Splees

VicerExciser said:


> A PIECE OF JUNK?!?!
> that thing is a beauty in my opinion
> id gladly buy it off of you someday




It's really beat up. Huge dents, chips. Srs beater guitar.






I only used the volume so I filled up the tone hole. I planned on adding a vaneer to it. Never got around to it.





Reshaped the heel










Here's an SX tele I had for a few months. crap.





Epi LP. It's not that bad.


----------



## Apophis

Nice Les Paul


----------



## Shawn

k7k said:


> Here's an SX tele I had for a few months. crap.


Very nice Tele.


----------



## FortePenance

aye, even if it was crap, it's a looker.

I want to see Shawn's strat.


----------



## Splees

Yeah all it really needed was a hardware upgrade. Maybe a refret, they felt really soft. ARG I want another one, bad. Hopefully one that stays intune. 

I want to see more strats and teles too.


----------



## Nick




----------



## Apophis

I love your combo


----------



## Michael

Nice guitars there Nick. 

Here are two recent ones of my DK2M:


----------



## FortePenance

Nice pics, Michael, damn I had such bad GAS over that before. A looker definitely Is that an OFR?

Nick, mighty fine combo.


----------



## Apophis

Michael. Your guitar is awesome. Paint the board in white


----------



## Michael

FortePenance said:


> Nice pics, Michael, damn I had such bad GAS over that before. A looker definitely Is that an OFR?



It's a Licenced Floyd. I've thought of getting an OFL for it before, but I need to put my money into more needed things right now. : /


----------



## Nick

lol i like how ITRN repped my pic by calling me an asshole note the engl cab and head (slightly out of the pic) on the left 



Michael said:


> Nice guitars there Nick.



thanks im likeing yours aswell.

is the headstock matched with the body finish?


----------



## Uber Mega

A few 6s of mine past and present:


----------



## Crucified

here is just a couple.





















I have others but no pictures as of yet. why? no idea.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Nick said:


> lol i like how ITRN repped my pic by calling me an asshole note the engl cab and head (slightly out of the pic) on the left
> 
> 
> 
> thanks im likeing yours aswell.
> 
> is the headstock matched with the body finish?



what did you expect you sadistic bastard?! 




























 nothing inspires jealousy quite like Caparison or ENGL


----------



## Michael

Nick said:


> is the headstock matched with the body finish?



Nah, the neck is completely maple including the headstock.


----------



## FortePenance

@Michael: Huh wow, I could have sworn I saw the FloydRose logo on the bridge. Eh, oh well, those Jackson trems are great anyway.

Uber Mega, I love Green Dots. You should have gotten a 7 to accompany it.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Uber Mega

FortePenance said:


> @Michael: Huh wow, I could have sworn I saw the FloydRose logo on the bridge. Eh, oh well, those Jackson trems are great anyway.
> 
> Uber Mega, I love Green Dots. You should have gotten a 7 to accompany it.



I wish i could find one of the 7s in the UK  lovely guitars.

The one with Green hardware was originally an all black 90s RG550 with maple neck...i just shoved a black-green-black pick-guard on it, the green knobs and green DiMarzio D-Sonic and Air Norton pups. I would love to replace the black fret dots with green ones if i knew how!


----------



## poisonelvis

here are some of the sixer days


----------



## Randy

The ripped up Johnson cabinet in the back is priceless!


----------



## c4tze

sorry, only cellphone pics and only one of my sixxers at my students appartment


----------



## playstopause

^

Love this Ibby


----------



## Randy

Ditto! Whoa~!


----------



## Michael

That thing's nice! What is it?


----------



## Michael

Just been taking some new pic's of the DK2M (bored):


----------



## Ryan

Nice macros, Mike. Takes a steady hand to pull those off without blur.


----------



## FortePenance

yeah, awesome pictures.

That Ibanez is an RG2610 i believe.


----------



## Apophis

nice


----------



## Ryan




----------



## skinhead

c4tze, that's an awesome sixer 

Ryan, kvlt


----------



## D-EJ915

Ryan said:


>


----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## c4tze

its a 2610... and hell yeah i love her!!!!!! more than my girlfriend!


----------



## FortePenance




----------



## Michael

Small Soldiers! 

Nice SZ, I like those.


----------



## FortePenance

Major Chip Hazard is awesome.  I always liked him more than Archer.

Did you ever get your SZ btw?


----------



## Michael

Nah, I had it on lay-away and had paid about $250 off it but I had to cancel it due to money problems at the time.


----------



## Michael

More new pic's. Might as well post 'em.


----------



## FortePenance

Mmmm man. Great pics... how do you take such good photos?

I think black binding on the body would be insanely good looking on it.


----------



## Michael

Just steady hands, a good sense of centering and using Macro helps a lot too hehe.

Thanks man.  Binding on the body would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Apophis

nice


----------



## FortePenance

Michael said:


> Just steady hands, a good sense of centering and using Macro helps a lot too hehe.
> 
> Thanks man.  Binding on the body would be pretty sweet.



Ah yeah. I need to get my own camera. My mom's camera is in Chinese and I can't really read the settings.


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## Matt08642

Squier Army REPRESENT!


----------



## Shawn

canuck brian said:


>



Nice! If you ever want to sell that, let me know.


----------



## c4tze

kick ass old school undress canuck brian


----------



## c4tze

no lol, thats no laser.... but what else?


----------



## Randy

Matt08642 said:


> Squier Army REPRESENT!



That is one ghetto Single-to-Hum conversion you laid on that pickguard.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Uber Mega

canuck brian said:


>



Nice Ibby


----------



## canuck brian

Thanks! Lot of history in that guitar, but I originally picked it up years ago for 240 bucks Canadian. I'm trying to find an RG760 to match it and hopefully this year if i get around to it, i was going to have Sin modify another RG7620 to look identical to the RG770 in the pic above.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx

4nkam said:


> just got done swapping pickups (again) in my edwards lp




reminds me of the guy from In Flames's guitar



Used666 said:


> Fender Celtic



wow wtf, fender CAN make cool guitars once in a while.


----------



## Apophis

This fender is old model, out of production now, there was also scorpion model or something with scorpion inlay


----------



## Mattmc74

Ibanez RG3ex1qm


----------



## Mattmc74

EPI SG


----------



## playstopause

^

 I really like mine (a G-400 custom). Good value for the price.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## romper_stomper




----------



## InTheRavensName

romper_stomper said:


>



supreme!


----------



## the musicman

Maverick F1 from 2002 fisnished in DY.
















Ibanez 540SFM from 1991






Musicman Silhouette from 2006






Ibanez S470FOF from 2003 (which in the next week or so will be appearing on Ebay !)


----------



## Apophis

awesome guitars


----------



## playstopause

Very nice guitars indeed.


----------



## Michael

Nice S470FOF.


----------



## FortePenance

Wow, that S470FOF looks so clean! Mint man.


----------



## Michael

_More_ new photos of my DK2M (I'm bored) which is overdue for a setup.


----------



## amonb

That Jackson is awesome Michael, I never get tired of looking at it 

Its hard to beat white with black hardware.


----------



## FortePenance

Give it to mee!!! 

[action=FortePenance]hopes that next time he's in Melbourne visiting his sister, he can meet Michael [/action]


----------



## Michael

Hells yeah man.  Let me know when you're coming over next.

Amon: Thanks!  I've been thinking of selling it recently because i really miss my old RG1527, but I just can't bring myself to get rid of it.


----------



## Apophis

your guitar is awesome Michael


----------



## the musicman

LOVE that White DK2, nice one man.


----------



## Mattmc74

I love white Jacksons!!!!!


----------



## phildaw

Finally found the guitar of my dreams...well one of them anyway. Pre 2002 Custom Shop SRC-6 in Green, bit used and bashed put plays beautifully!

The string aren't staying like that, just need to find my damn wire cutters!
















This is my other guitar, I am getting a major urge to paint it white and stick EMG's on it after seeing Michael's Jackson... nice


----------



## romper_stomper

My kh202 w/ 81's






Man that an awsome set of esps!! I have always wanted a pre '02 custom shop steph.....nice!!


----------



## thedownside

phildaw said:


> Finally found the guitar of my dreams...well one of them anyway. Pre 2002 Custom Shop SRC-6 in Green, bit used and bashed put plays beautifully!
> 
> The string aren't staying like that, just need to find my damn wire cutters!



drool..... i want it!!


----------



## FortePenance

phildaw said:


> This is my other guitar, I am getting a major urge to paint it white and stick EMG's on it after seeing Michael's Jackson... nice



I thought you wrote after seeing Michael Jackson! 

Nice gitfiddles dude. Killer green SRC too. I really like ESP headstocks.


----------



## phildaw

FortePenance said:


> I thought you wrote after seeing Michael Jackson!
> 
> Nice gitfiddles dude. Killer green SRC too. I really like ESP headstocks.



 I was thinking the same as I typed it, but couldn't think of a different way to word it!

Thanks...


----------



## romper_stomper

This is cool 'cause you have killer electric tone, but then when it slows down, you can light a camp fire and sing a couple acoustic songs all with the same guitar J/k I love that guitar.


----------



## Michael

My local ESP dealer here had one of those in stock a couple of years ago. They're so nice in real life.


----------



## GunneR

Hey everyone I'm new here and thought this would be as good a place as any to start... check out my Jackson jsx 94 concept. Got it a couple months ago.


----------



## FortePenance

Nice man. I'm liking those offset dots.


----------



## GunneR

thanks


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome guitar man !!

Jacksons RULE ALL


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## playstopause

^

So... still not painted, eh?


----------



## Randy

Forgot about that thing...

Still think it's pretty dope!


----------



## Apophis

Awesome V


----------



## Sebastian

Bad ass


----------



## Shawn

You gonna finish up that V, Jeff? Looks pretty cool like that actually.


----------



## D-EJ915

probably sometime


----------



## Guitar Nymph

My xpt700





Newest addition. 90's Jackson kelly pro


----------



## Shawn

Very nice! 

That Kelly is gorgeous.


----------



## Michael

Sweet guitars.  I love the top on that Kelly.


----------



## ibznorange

HOT DAMN
that keely is sex man
I should have pics of my RGR up soon


----------



## Apophis

Sweet


----------



## FortePenance

Hot gitiddles!


----------



## playstopause

Nice guitars Niki!


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Hey, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## InTheRavensName

Guitar Nymph said:


> My xpt700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newest addition. 90's Jackson kelly pro



that kelly is amazing, Marcus from Ensiferum used to play a DK with that finish


----------



## Zepp88

My Les Paul, my Schecter V-1 Plus, and you can see the horn of my Blackjack in the foreground.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Kelly is hawt!


----------



## playstopause

Zepp88 said:


> My Les Paul, my Schecter V-1 Plus, and you can see the horn of my Blackjack in the foreground.



We have an artist here!  Nice shot.


----------



## Sepultorture




----------



## playstopause

^

Hey, An XXL friend!


----------



## Sepultorture

oh yeah man, bought her used at long and mcquade, funny cus they don't sell peavey LOL

it's gotta go though and the cab, not my thing at all


----------



## playstopause

What you don't like about it?


----------



## Sepultorture

i've dialed in all i can and i can't get the sexy tube sound i got when i played an ENGL savage 120 that one time that ONE bloody time ever since then i feel this thing doesn't give me the gain and tone i require

must have TUUUUUUUBES


----------



## ibznorange




----------



## Zepp88

playstopause said:


> We have an artist here!  Nice shot.



 Thanks dude, I was laying in bed looking at it and thought "That looks cool, camera time!"


----------



## playstopause

Sepultorture said:


> i've dialed in all i can and i can't get the sexy tube sound i got when i played an ENGL savage 120 that one time that ONE bloody time ever since then i feel this thing doesn't give me the gain and tone i require
> 
> must have TUUUUUUUBES



 Well, for sure, it won't compare with an Engl.




Zepp88 said:


> Thanks dude, I was laying in bed looking at it and thought "That looks cool, camera time!"


----------



## FortePenance

Sepultorture said:


>








Yeah I guess you're pretty cool. 

ibz, that's a grimy fretboard mang... but damn nice pickups.


----------



## ibznorange

lol its actually just dry. its got some wild ass grain in it when its oiled. it needs loving


----------



## Apophis

nice


----------



## FortePenance

ibznorange said:


> lol its actually just dry. its got some wild ass grain in it when its oiled. it needs loving



You are McLovin.


----------



## Sepultorture

funny thing is though that i actually installed those EMG's before ibanez started offering that guitar with the active EMG's.

so now i just feel like a dumbass for not waiting another couple months lol


----------



## Splees

I put some chrome covers on my SG. It came with some uncovered, cream WCR goodwood in the bridge and crossroads in the neck. Pretty nice sounding pickups.





This is the new babe.





I'm still trying to sell this. I neeedz cash bad but the locals don't have any money.


----------



## HighGain510

I really liked how this one came out:






Firesuns FTW!


----------



## xoi

here's some pics of my carvin


----------



## FortePenance

Sepultorture said:


> funny thing is though that i actually installed those EMG's before ibanez started offering that guitar with the active EMG's.
> 
> so now i just feel like a dumbass for not waiting another couple months lol



Haha me too dude. When I saw the RGT6EXDX, I was just like... "fuck". It was a fair share pricier than what I got my rgt42 for though.

Rockin' carvin xoi! I love the D-Sonic with the bar facing the neck, sounds great. Also quilt maple and black hardware is such a sleek look.


----------



## Despised_0515

FortePenance said:


>



 GIMME GIMME GIMME!
What model RG is that?


----------



## FortePenance

RGT42DX. An 06 model.

It's for sale at the right price. 

Ibznorange's got one for sale too. He's got Duncans or sommat installed in his.

No wait, Dimarzios. Aye.


----------



## ibznorange

Dimarzio Evolution with an alnico 8, and a fred
mines the black pearl model
PM me if youre interested, im not asking alot

I didnt know they made them in black ever, hot shit.
nice axe


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## Shawn

xoi said:


> here's some pics of my carvin



Beautiful Carvin.


----------



## cow 7 sig

not played this one in a long time,decided to give it a whirl and forgot how great it sounds. 




this one dosent come out of its case much.its still brand spankers and i have used it twice.


----------



## atimoc

Finally managed to get a decent shot of my trio:






'90 RG550
'03 Fender J-Craft Tele
'07 Gibby GOTW #13


----------



## Apophis

Sweet


----------



## Splees

I'm seeing some NICE guitars.


----------



## cow 7 sig

some others i have stashed under the bed.


----------



## -Nolly-

Hey there guys, this is my current go-to guitar:


----------



## Mogwaii

Thats a pretty awesome guitar!
I played a PGM a few months ago and loved it!


----------



## D-EJ915

PGM FTW!!


----------



## Apophis

PGM


----------



## Edroz

my 20th A. RG550DY


----------



## Mogwaii

Edroz said:


> my 20th A. RG550DY



MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

It's totally awesome dude!


----------



## m3ta1head

That DY actually hurts my eyes, I had to turn my monitor brightness down


----------



## Edroz

i apologize for the RG550DY pics. now that i look at them again, they're even too obnoxious for me to look at . sorry about that.


----------



## -Nolly-

Loving that 550 mate! What pickups have you got in it?


----------



## Apophis

^


----------



## Edroz

-Nolly- said:


> Loving that 550 mate! What pickups have you got in it?



hey thanks . currently has a Bill Lawrence L500XL (bridge), Dimarzio Fast Track 1 (middle) and Dimarzio Humbucker From Hell (neck). i also installed a 3 way blade switch. those pickups sound great in that guitar and work surprisingly well together.


----------



## -Nolly-

Nice one mate, sounds like a pretty awesome combination! One day I'll have to get myself a 550...


----------



## Used666

NGD!!












Jackson RR24, OFR/EMG 81 (might change it to an 85)/ebony board with compound radius


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice!  Got it brand new?


----------



## Used666

Na i got it in on a trade, seems unique in that the inlays are opposite of all the ones ive seen....


----------



## Michael

Edroz said:


> my 20th A. RG550DY



Nice. 

I  550's.


----------



## Shawn

Used666 said:


> NGD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson RR24, OFR/EMG 81 (might change it to an 85)/ebony board with compound radius


Nice!


----------



## Edroz

Used666 said:


> NGD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson RR24, OFR/EMG 81 (might change it to an 85)/ebony board with compound radius




standard inline headstock + reversed sharfin inlays = WIN!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE




----------



## Apophis

I like that blue top , nice guitars


----------



## HaGGuS

the s-470 with invaders


----------



## Ryan

hrmmm unique!


----------



## FortePenance

NiCkMiLnE said:


>



Hot damn, DY. Reissue or original?

Michael, you ever sell your jackson?


----------



## HaGGuS

Ryan said:


> hrmmm unique!



thanks for that..
your comment got me interested in my guitars history..4 some reason..
id never looked into it before..

mr roadstar from ibanez rules site says this about it......

The 470S (which became the SF470) is a unique model in the "S" (saber) series. In addition to the hardtail bridge, it has a 24 3/4" scale and a Viper neck. These features are not found on any other "S" model.

i had no idea it was a shorter scale neck... and i tune the biaartch down low.. 
i found it in a pawnshop.. 
it had a fairly big smack on the finish on the bottom edge..
the frets were fucked...worst id seen...
i did a crap job on the body repair .. 
got a tech to refrett her..
now its the only 6,er ill bother picking up..
all i need is a s-d single coil to finish her off


----------



## Michael

FortePenance said:


> Michael, you ever sell your jackson?



Indeed I did and the UV arrived today.  Picstory on the way.


----------



## Xtremevillan

Aw snap. UV picstory time.



ibznorange said:


>



Where did you find those pictures, who has it for sale?

I wanted that RGR470 for a very very long time.

Wait, it's NOT an RGR470?






 this is weird...


----------



## FortePenance

^some sort of spooky limited japanese ibanez that's rarer than beans.

or so says ibznorange.


----------



## Used666




----------



## Despised_0515

Early morning lighting ftw


----------



## Michael

Nice Macro.  What guitar is that? It's damn nice.


----------



## Benraldo

My main guitar




my backup


----------



## thedonutman

NiCkMiLnE said:


>




Your on UG aren't you?


----------



## playstopause

Benraldo said:


>



You have one picture of it that's not upside down?


----------



## Despised_0515

Michael said:


> Nice Macro.  What guitar is that? It's damn nice.



Me? Marvin? Or am I missing something?
That's my cheap RG2EX2 if it's me you're asking 
I'm growing very tired of it.

EDIT: wait... I'm so lost  I need sleep.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## FortePenance

Benraldo said:


> My main guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my backup



S series are the shit.


----------



## Benraldo

non upside down backup. 
started life as a two pickup jackson dinky and I cobbled a single hum strat pickguard on it. fit really well and was pretty easy.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## playstopause

Love it! Looks way better than a standard Dinky, imo.


----------



## Shawn

Lately, i've been wubbing my Strat.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Justin Bailey

HaGGuS said:


> the s-470 with invaders



very nice... hmm they should make a new model like that... and maybe an s7 with a TOM... hmmmm


----------



## DarkKnight369




----------



## NiCkMiLnE

FortePenance said:


> Hot damn, DY. Reissue or original?
> 
> Michael, you ever sell your jackson?



original model mate


----------



## Apophis




----------



## park0496

ESP M-I






ESP M-II


----------



## yamahasoldier

My ESP Elipse II W/ the Peavey XXX Quarter Stack...


----------



## park0496

Nice Eclipse!


----------



## Groff




----------



## Mattmc74

The back pic of an Epi SG I swirled.


----------



## Apophis

great guitars guys


----------



## ESPManiac

Most of my current shit...


----------



## Splees

Whoa, those are some nice guitars you have there.


----------



## Michael

ESPManiac said:


>





Great guitars man.


----------



## ESPManiac

mmmmmmmmmm....aint she purdy


----------



## FortePenance

Man, those two guitars you built are fucking ace.


----------



## ESPManiac

Thanks mate! To be honest, both of em need a thurough rewire... something is massively wrong with the pickups :/


----------



## Shawn

ESPManiac said:


>


I love that Jackson.  Nice collection!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

my god those guitars are a hard act to follow.
and i hve to say i phail.


----------



## mat091285

Thanks for giving out the idea for us! Now we can make a less expesive .. ESp LTD RA-600 (Rob Arnold Sig) with any M-series or Jackson Dinky guitars! 



Benraldo said:


> non upside down backup.
> started life as a two pickup jackson dinky and I cobbled a single hum strat pickguard on it. fit really well and was pretty easy.


----------



## FortePenance

Thrashmanzac said:


> my god those guitars are a hard act to follow.
> and i hve to say i phail.



Mate, she would look slick with black hardware. Black on natural mahogany is fucking hot.


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## emguitars

here's one I built !


----------



## Lee

^That's pretty. Very nice work.


----------



## FortePenance

Nice RG520(?) 

Emguitars, that inlay work is spectacular.


----------



## Lee

FortePenance said:


> Nice RG520(?)
> 
> Emguitars, that inlay work is spectacular.



Thanks 

I can't wait until I go home this week and I get to see it again 
It's going to get some serious lemon oil action


----------



## emguitars

FortePenance said:


> Nice RG520(?)
> 
> Emguitars, that inlay work is spectacular.



Thanks. The guy I built that for is a big Sublime fan, the flames were his idea, the sun at the end of the board is, of course, flame maple!


----------



## mrp5150




----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Michael




----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## cgrady

Just bought this a few weeks ago for a very good deal. Loving it!

(PRS singlecut SE)


----------



## Mogwaii

Sweet axe!


----------



## Dethfield




----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Mattmc74

Here is my new Showmaster and my custom built super strat with a black,grey, and orange swirl.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

heres some random shots of my beater rg.
its a 93 MIK rg270.
i put a lo trs ll trem in it only because it was the only other trem i had laying around and its way better than the peice of tin that was in this thing before.
as for pickups, there all stock for right now except for the neck, i slapped a inf1 in there.
im gonna mod the fuck out of this guitar.
it plays well so why not?


----------



## FortePenance

OFR that betch! 

And definitely go with white pickups, that INF in the neck compliments the body well.


----------



## SHREDTOKILL

i agree, i wanna ofr it but i have already routed the cavity bigger to fit the lo trs in there!
i might be able to just re dress the cavity with some think foam to take up the extra space and then slap a ofr in there.
youve got me thinking hah.

*goes to check out ofr prices*


----------



## CatPancakes

i still wnat a sevenstring version of my SZ, i love that guitar so much





my Destroyer









sold this one, and now i miss it


----------



## Shawn

Toshiro said:


>



Nice collection.


----------



## Toshiro

Shawn said:


> Nice collection.



Thanks Shawn. Just wait though, that white-logo pearloid rod-cover one will have all chrome hardware soon. I'll have to take a new, no cosmo, shot.


----------



## Michael

Nice collection indeed. 

All of your gear looks super-duper clean/organised too. I'm usually the same way, but I've been slacking with it lately. : /


----------



## playstopause

The wig matches the guitar!


----------



## Pewtershmit

wig?


----------



## Justin Bailey

Toshiro said:


>



nice guitars, an awesome poster, I LOVE Masamune Shirow. That's the cover for Intron Depot II right?


----------



## playstopause

Pewtershmit said:


> wig?



Yeah, that blonde dead animal on the top of your head.


----------



## Toshiro

Justin Bailey said:


> nice guitars, an awesome poster, I LOVE Masamune Shirow. That's the cover for Intron Depot II right?



Yeah, I have a bunch of laminated print posters from the Intron books, from sifting through tons of the things at cons. The best Shirow poster I have is the "fairy" girl with the bug zapper in the background I got from a Newtype back in the day.


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## Michael

I've always liked those Washburns, ever since the dude in Shadows Fall was playing them.


----------



## GazPots

A couple of randoms here.

Ibanez Rg2120xtlb









Ibanez RG550





Red Epi LP Standard. Sold the blue one here to a bandmate so its just the red one left.





and a beater PRS Tremonti SE.







Thats about it. 

Gaz


----------



## Brainkrieg

KxK





Hamer Korina Vector




Dean USA DFH #25 (yeah, I know, Deans aren't really loved here )




Actually the wife's RGX Custom, but I like it, so I'm posting it.




79 IC400




Bacchus (Japan) BFV-58




82 Mock (mine's the black one)




67 RI P90 SG




Dean Czech Caddys








80 Dean Flame ML and the halfstacks




'project' Hamer








Washburn Dime with homebrew Burt Reynolds tribute




03 Dean TCML




77 Explorer




80 Dean ML Standard




81 Dean ML Standard




81 Gibson The Paul




89 Gibson V90




85 Hamer Blitz




Cort...thing




Dean Korean Standard V




Hamer Standard Custom "The Punisher"








05 Dean TCZF




90 Gibson V90(plays killer but looks...eh...)












KxK V-1 Spiderweb




Hamer Vector KK (that's for KK Downing, not Kerry-I'm-a-pro-wrestler-who-plays-guitar-on-tv-King)




Washy FM333 Dimeslime #1




USA Prototype Razorback 2 Tone




Fender Japan 72 Tele Custom RI




Kaufman EN-V(get it? it's green? Envy? nyuknyuknyuk)


----------



## -K4G-

HOLY SHIT!! DUDE THAT IS AN AWESOME COLLECTION!!


----------



## Zepp88

Damn!


----------



## Zugster




----------



## Brainkrieg

Looks like you have the bases covered, dude!


----------



## daxworxguitar

here is a sixer i built


----------



## D-EJ915

damn brainkrieg that's some serious shit


----------



## Zugster

Brainkrieg said:


> Looks like you have the bases covered, dude!


 
Me? With the basics maybe. You've got all kinds of cool shit!


----------



## FortePenance

Motherfucking brains! That is a rockin' collection Brainkrieg! How's that RGX play? That bridge looks curious.

Ah Zugster mang, you got some nice gits too. Is the bottom one a partsocaster?


----------



## Zugster

Yep, its a partscaster alright. Fender body, Warmoth neck (compound radius Brazilian), Callaham bridge hardware, Fralin pups with blender pot, Schaller locking tuners and straplocks. Actually I did quite a bit of mods on all those guitars.


----------



## Randy

Lee Jackson FTW!


----------



## Shawn

Randy said:


> Lee Jackson FTW!



Nice rig.


----------



## Mogwaii




----------



## mikernaut

WOW I love those Punisher inlays. 


Well I just got in someones Custom Jackson SL2H.
Theres a name up on the headstock by the "made in USA" that has been blacked out. Cant really read it.

It's just a sleek looking guitar with some different touchs on it.
I cant believe how this guitar sings and has sick sustain.

I was planning on downtuning it but now I'm not soo sure I want to. It seriously might be the best sounding axe in my collection.


----------



## Humanoid

My sweet new Horizon I NT STBK with Seymour Duncan Blackouts <3


----------



## Michael

Mogwaii said:


>



Nice Tele.


----------



## cow 7 sig

my 3 main players.the others are under the bed,in the closet




and my latest score





ok so its my daughters but dont it look metal against my camo cab


----------



## -K4G-

mikernaut said:


>



Wow..this is slick.


----------



## FortePenance

Yeah Mikernaut, that looks like a mad fun guitar to play. I'm envious of your sweet collection! Any group pics?


----------



## Shawn

cow 7 sig said:


> my 3 main players.the others are under the bed,in the closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my latest score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so its my daughters but dont it look metal against my camo cab



Nice collection. I dig that Charvel.


----------



## Shawn

Might as well put these in here~


----------



## mikernaut

I took some new pics after putting in some blue Dimarzio's in to try out. Totally "smurfing" it out with as much blue parts as I can find. 

Haven't been able to get the blue knobs on yet, the holes are abit small, gonna have to try some surgery.


----------



## playstopause

^

 (as always)


----------



## D-EJ915

those guitars are smexy man


----------



## Edroz

mikernaut said:


> I took some new pics after putting in some blue Dimarzio's in to try out. Totally "smurfing" it out with as much blue parts as I can find.
> 
> Haven't been able to get the blue knobs on yet, the holes are abit small, gonna have to try some surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great, Mike .
> 
> that Demon 7 definitely found a good home


----------



## cow 7 sig

mikernaut said:


> I took some new pics after putting in some blue Dimarzio's in to try out. Totally "smurfing" it out with as much blue parts as I can find.
> 
> Haven't been able to get the blue knobs on yet, the holes are abit small, gonna have to try some surgery.



 there jacksons there reverse head stock,there PORN


----------



## Michael

Nice Jacksons!


----------



## progmetaldan




----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## Ryan

Damnit I want a Caparison. :/


----------



## Shawn

mikernaut said:


> I took some new pics after putting in some blue Dimarzio's in to try out. Totally "smurfing" it out with as much blue parts as I can find.
> 
> Haven't been able to get the blue knobs on yet, the holes are abit small, gonna have to try some surgery.



Very nice.


----------



## Ancestor

DPooch said:


> My dad's weird gray and black or whatever Jackson Dinky Reverse



I had the same guitar, but with a rosewood board and there was less white spotting over the black. I kind of like the finish. It even has a bit of tactile texture to it. I ended up sticking and EMG 81/85 combo in it and eventually selling it, then buying it back, then selling it again to the same person.


----------



## your_mum

*Ibanez S2020XAV*





*Old MIJ Contemporary Strat - Sold*





*My first Guitar - MIM Strat, still have*


----------



## progmetaldan

Apophis said:


> Awesome



Cheers! 



Ryan said:


> Damnit I want a Caparison. :/




yes, yes you do...


----------



## Ancestor

Michael said:


> _More_ new photos of my DK2M (I'm bored) which is overdue for a setup.



I love that Jackson. Love the board on it. Maple with the dark shark inlays is maybe the best thing I've ever seen for a board.


----------



## FortePenance

Should have never gotten rid of it, Mawdyson.


----------



## -K4G-

FortePenance said:


> Should have never gotten rid of it, Mawdyson.


----------



## Toshiro

Decidedly not random:



























Fuck, I love this camera, never been good at taking pics.


----------



## Makelele

My Ibanez 540SLTD. Sharkfins for the win.


----------



## Michael

Ancestor said:


> I love that Jackson. Love the board on it. Maple with the dark shark inlays is maybe the best thing I've ever seen for a board.



Yeah, I miss that guitar.  I think I'll buy another one later in the year.


----------



## InTheRavensName

at the risk of sounding glib, they're not exactly rare, so selling it to fund some awesome Ibby 7s seems like a good idea to me


----------



## LordGrendel

Here's one of my RG's with both my guitar and bass rig...


----------



## FortePenance

InTheRavensName said:


> at the risk of sounding glib, they're not exactly rare, so selling it to fund some awesome Ibby 7s seems like a good idea to me



The RG7620 isn't exactly rare either. 

Personally, I would have kept the DK2M and waited for the Silver Dot. A nice 7er and 6er.

LordGrendel, that's some nice gear. RG5EX1?


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Point, I'd got it into my head Mike had 2 UV's


----------



## mikernaut

Makelele said:


> My Ibanez 540SLTD. Sharkfins for the win.




Nice ,I used to own one just like that, same color but it didnt have the "custom logo" inlay.

It was quite the versatile guitar.


----------



## Shawn

LordGrendel said:


> Here's one of my RG's with both my guitar and bass rig...


Those white pickups and knobs look killer on that RG, very nice. 

Nice rig too.


----------



## Makelele

mikernaut said:


> Nice ,I used to own one just like that, same color but it didnt have the "custom logo" inlay.
> 
> It was quite the versatile guitar.



Yeah, it's a really nice guitar. It's my first good guitar, and I think this is the one guitar I will never ever sell. 

Not that I'd probably get much for it anymore, as there's small cracks in the neck at the nut, and there's also some stress cracks at the neck-joint. The damage hasn't caused any problems or anything, but it would probably discourage eventual buyers. So the sentimental value of the guitar is a lot bigger than the monetary value.

It's funny that the guitar is almost as old as I am. It's made in 1990 so I'm just 2 years older than my guitar.


----------



## Valeck

Amongst others ^^


----------



## Michael

Nice collection.  I especially like the Snakeskin one.


----------



## FortePenance

Vs...


----------



## Shawn

Valeck said:


>


That is very nice. 

Nice collection too.


----------



## progmetaldan

Pic of my Horus with my new Laney combo...


----------



## -Nolly-

I guess I never posted a picture of this in here:


----------



## playstopause

^

Niiiiiiice.


----------



## Piledriver

your_mum said:


> *Ibanez S2020XAV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Old MIJ Contemporary Strat - Sold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My first Guitar - MIM Strat, still have*



i cant believe this, im about to buy the same ibanez, how is it?


----------



## Shawn

-Nolly- said:


> I guess I never posted a picture of this in here:


That is beautiful.


----------



## Humanoid

Mah sweet Horizon


----------



## D-EJ915

now THAT rules


----------



## Shawn

Humanoid said:


> Mah sweet Horizon



Very nice!


----------



## customaxes87




----------



## Shawn

customaxes87 said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## customaxes87

Thanks brother . My pride(s) and joy(s).


----------



## Michael

Those are gorgeous.


----------



## customaxes87

Thank you sir . Third one is on the way, gonna be a 24 fret neck thru slim-bodied les paul with a solid cocobolo top.


----------



## CentaurPorn

customaxes87 said:


> Thank you sir . Third one is on the way, gonna be a 24 fret neck thru slim-bodied les paul with a solid cocobolo top.



What does Final Fantasy have to do with any of this?

Seriously bro, those are the sexy.






Sadly the only decent pic. USA Gibson Goth Sg with a Sh-5


----------



## D-EJ915

cocobolo is a wood dude Cocobolo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia It looks a little bit like rosewood.


----------



## customaxes87

I think he was kidding, haha. I hope so, anyway. And thanks .


----------



## CentaurPorn

Yes...it was a joke...obviously not a good one


----------



## customaxes87

Haha, its just that you limited your audience to ppl with knowledge of Final Fantasy .


----------



## NeglectedField

Forgot if I've already posted these pics before, but I stuck some Bare Knuckle Warpigs on my RG321


----------



## -Nolly-

NeglectedField said:


> Forgot if I've already posted these pics before, but I stuck some Bare Knuckle Warpigs on my RG321



Nice man, that looks awesome!


----------



## Shawn

Nice pickups.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Lucky Seven

Goddamn I love the X2N


----------



## FortePenance

The V's finish is well cool.


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome ESP's as always Kagami 





Gotta love the Washburn headstock


----------



## adz87




----------



## Zugster

adz87 said:


>


 
Beautiful tele style guitar with neck through! How come we don't get to see the headstock?


----------



## mikernaut

Added some oreo cookies.. err  ... I mean white EMG's and knobs to my SL2h


----------



## adz87

Zugster said:


> Beautiful tele style guitar with neck through! How come we don't get to see the headstock?



Forgot about that! lol


----------



## FortePenance

HS configuration is the best man.

Sweet maple on that too!


----------



## D-EJ915

mikernaut said:


> Added some oreo cookies.. err  ... I mean white EMG's and knobs to my SL2h


I like the mini sharkies on that


----------



## mikernaut

also known as "Piranha Teeth"


----------



## FortePenance

Mmmm.... oreos.


----------



## Shawn

adz87 said:


>



That is a beautiful guitar.


----------



## adz87

Shawn said:


> That is a beautiful guitar.



cheers dude!
i put some SD's in it the other day. looks even hotter now! i'll post the pics when i've taken them! lol


----------



## Heeboja

Here's my bang for the buck 6s. Oldie. The ducktape is there because it's little rough for my hands. Pointy edges.


----------



## cow 7 sig

oooops how did that get in there


----------



## MikeH




----------



## hairychris

My 2 main 6 strings:

PRS Cu24 Artist Pack with IRW neck, waiting for BKP Cold Sweat set
Blackmachine B2, quilt sapela on mahogany, solid snakewood neck, BKP miracle Man & Mule


----------



## mikernaut

updated my jackson once again and made it into "The Punisher"
alittle spray paint, skull decal and pinstriping tape and here it is now.
The lesson I learned though is that I shoulda bought a new blade for my exacto knife, a dull one doesnt work to good 

but it still came out ok.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

That actually looks really good Mike!


----------



## -K4G-

That looks good. Matches with the camo strap.


----------



## D-EJ915

as much as I'd think that would look stupid...it does look pretty slick!


----------



## Shawn

mikernaut said:


> updated my jackson once again and made it into "The Punisher"
> alittle spray paint, skull decal and pinstriping tape and here it is now.
> The lesson I learned though is that I shoulda bought a new blade for my exacto knife, a dull one doesnt work to good
> 
> but it still came out ok.


That is badass. Nicely done!


----------



## mrp5150

M-II Deluxe that I used to own and just bought back.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Megadeth7684 said:


> M-II Deluxe that I used to own and just bought back.



I've always wanted one of those, looks fucking great, man!


----------



## Michael

Got my new baby yesterday:


----------



## cow 7 sig

Michael said:


> Got my new baby yesterday:



n1 mike


----------



## FortePenance

Justin Bailey said:


> I've always wanted one of those, looks fucking great, man!



Yeah, it's 1 sweet axe. HS config + maple board ftw.


----------



## playstopause

Megadeth7684 said:


> M-II Deluxe that I used to own and just bought back.



Niiiiice.


----------



## haffner1

Still my favorite.









My first guitar from 1989.


----------



## The Hoff

I finally got a hold my brother's camera, so I got some pics up.

Ibanez RG350DX, not sure what year it is but I received it for Christmas 2006.





Oh, what a tease!






Stop your teasing, I PAID 600 DOLLARS FOR THIS!






Aah, the pleaser  Note the Puppy and Kitty cat hang-up beside my window. Totally pimp.






Good to go.


----------



## Scali




----------



## FortePenance

Nice guitars and Marshall stack man.


----------



## MikeH

Scali said:


>



If I'm not mistaken, that's an RG570LTD?


----------



## Scali

Ibz_rg said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that's an RG570LTD?


 
As far as I know, it's an RG570CTAM from 1995.



FortePenance said:


> Nice guitars and Marshall stack man.


 
Thanks...
It's a 1x12 combo on a 1x12 cab, looks like a mini stack 
That's the 6101 and 6912, both in original blue tolex, because they're from the 30th anniversary year of 1992.
That also means they both have the special 200W Celestion Gold speaker. The black models don't have that.

The thing sitting on top is the Lexicon MPX-100 rack processor that I mentioned in a thread elsewhere. I took that picture when I just bought the amp. It has no built-in reverb, so I put the MPX-100 in the effect loop.


----------



## canuck brian

I had all out at once so what the heck! Ibby 540P, my 7, Ibby RG770






My buddy's 540P (I played with him all thru high school...) This thing is DEAD mint. Not one ding or scratch. The bridge flaking is the only issue and I'm about to drop a black edge into it. 











And for the reverse headstock junkies - 






My '96 Yamaha RGX621 - My mom gave me this for my 17th birthday and it's still kills after pulling it out from under my bed at my parents place after 8 years. I think within a year I sanded the neck down and put an EMG 81 / H set in it, and I wired it so that it was 81/dead/H with the single volume control. I put little frogs on the fretmarkers for some reason and painted the logo neon green....  The pick is wedged in behind the pickup because I lost screws when I installed it. I did weird things as a kid....


----------



## DavyH

Fewer pointy guitars than there used to be:

Jems: 7VWH and 77BFP











PRSi





















Strats (well sort of)











Washburn P4


----------



## FortePenance

@Canuck Brian: 17 is ancient, not a kid. 

Davy, that PRSi is great.


----------



## mat091285

My 6 string of Metal Destruction ... At first it played like shit .. but after my adjustments .. i take my words about how ibby .. is not really that playable ... now i am all ibby and caparison all the way! ..


----------



## Rachmaninoff

That flying V ibby is amazing!
Loved that!


----------



## FortePenance

sexy.


----------



## Scootman1911

Hey Simon why don't you post pics of your RG? Oh wait! You're lazy and still aren't done sanding it 











My Jackson RR. 

















My Takamine EG544SC-4C





And finally, my Schecter Gryphon.


----------



## FortePenance

Hey, why don't you jump off cliff. 

Besides I did, a while back.

Cool gits Scoot, I never knew you had the acoustic.


----------



## Scootman1911

Really? You didn't know I had an acoustic? I posted the majority of these pictures on Neo and have talked about my acoustic there too


----------



## Shawn

Scootman1911 said:


> My Jackson RR. .


Oh man, that is very nice. I've always liked those. That is mint!


----------



## yellowv




----------



## Scootman1911

Shawn said:


> Oh man, that is very nice. I've always liked those. That is mint!


Thanks man. Yeah it's a nice guitar. But it needs new pickups. The Duncan's sound kind of muddy in my opinion.


----------



## FortePenance

yellow: great mods on that OLP.


----------



## yellowv

FortePenance said:


> yellow: great mods on that OLP.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Mattmc74

Here are some pics of my RG3EX1QM.


----------



## FortePenance

nice, it changes colour under diffferent lights. X2N?


----------



## Mattmc74

FortePenance said:


> nice, it changes colour under diffferent lights. X2N?



Nope not an X2N. Its a GFS Crunchy rails and it really sounds awesome in this guitar! I will be getting the matching neck pickup really soon.


----------



## Mattmc74

I think I posted this before but here are my other 2 6ers


----------



## playstopause

My Epi SG, freshly set-up with .012 -.054. I love my beater to death.


----------



## canuck brian

Ok - this thing was once a lazer blue RG550. The lead guitarist in The Salads (toronto based band) owned this and sharpied the headstock black, stripped it and covered it with fun fur.  I junked the body and I'm redoing a mahogany carved top for it now.


----------



## Michael

That SG is awesome. 

Here are some I took today:


----------



## MikeH

Beautiful RGR man. I'd love to get my hands on one of those things.


@ Canuck: I suggest you beat the living shit out of that guy for disgracing an RG550LB. Son of a bitch.


----------



## FortePenance

Mike as usual, with his great pictures and sexy guitars. 

Since you're selling the X2N, what you planning on for the bridge?


----------



## Scali

Just finished installing some EMGs in this baby:


----------



## Michael

FortePenance said:


> Mike as usual, with his great pictures and sexy guitars.
> 
> Since you're selling the X2N, what you planning on for the bridge?



Thanks. 

I've decided to just stick with the V7 and V8 pickups. They're really not bad at all.


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> That SG is awesome.



Well thank you sir!


----------



## shadowlife

The only guitar i own right now:


----------



## D-EJ915

that swirl looks killer, dude


----------



## shadowlife

Thanks- it's also one of the best playing guitars i've ever owned.


----------



## Zepp88

shadowlife said:


> The only guitar i own right now:



Wow. A swirl. That doesn't suck.

 

Nice dude!


----------



## shadowlife

Thanks!
Here's a shot of the back:


----------



## Zepp88

Badass dude.

Whats' going on with the cavity cover?


----------



## FortePenance

Probably still has the plastic on there.

Great guitar.


----------



## Zepp88

You must remove that shit, now.


----------



## shadowlife

Yes, when i bought the guitar and took the pics, it still had the plastic on the covers. At this point, the plastic is long gone...


----------



## Nazca

Here's a couple of my RGA121 with a D-Sonic and Air Norton. I have since swapped the D-Sonic around.











And one of my RG320FMTL, which is soon to go to make way for, hopefully, a new 7.


----------



## noodleplugerine

Horizon:






Viper:






RG:


----------



## shadowlife

The top on that Horizon is amazing


----------



## Scootman1911

Agreed. It looks sexy


----------



## turmoil

i just found these. These pictures were when i first bought my LP a year and a half ago. Since then, it got new pups and various hardware upgrades. i should get some new pics soon.












and of course, my lovely carvin


----------



## Shawn

noodleplugerine said:


> Horizon:


Very nice. 

Nice collection too by the way.


----------



## Sebastian

noodleplugerine said:


> Viper:




more Viper content required


----------



## Scali

turmoil said:


> i just found these. These pictures were when i first bought my LP a year and a half ago. Since then, it got new pups and various hardware upgrades.


 
What pickups did you put in then?
These come with 490R/498T stock, don't they? I have those in my Les Paul, and they're just fantastic.


----------



## FortePenance

OMG nice LP turmoil. ;_;

@noodleplug: Nice RGT!


----------



## HaGGuS

My old Sf470 i saved from the pawnbrokers.
I have added white trim,white invaders and I am thinking about getting the tail piece powder coated white. 
I am also saving for a sd single coil for the mid postition


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

MySpace


and before anyone asks... YES it does GLOW-IN-THE-DARK!!!!!!

i need someone to teach me the magic that is posting a goddamn pic!!!!


----------



## noodleplugerine

Sebastian said:


> more Viper content required


----------



## COBHC

nice viper , always loved camo + black hardware and camo + gold hardware combos


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

i think i may have figured this crap out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atimoc

Finally got a chance to take a full family photo, so one 7 slipped in but what the heck.


----------



## FortePenance

Sweet collection right there, very well rounded. Is that an RGA in the back?


----------



## trenolds39

I need to stop being lazy and do a picstory already...


----------



## Distracter

Some Jackson shots:


----------



## Shawn

^ That zebra finish on that PRS looks wild, very nice. 



atimoc said:


> Finally got a chance to take a full family photo, so one 7 slipped in but what the heck.



Nice collection!


----------



## HappySinner

My new six string - the Ormsby GG6FG.


----------



## eightballhemhorrage

HappySinner said:


> My new six string - the Ormsby GG6FG.


 
that trem bar looks HUGE!!!!!!!!!! is it just the pic or is that a monster bar?


----------



## FortePenance

HS Configuration ftw!


----------



## Shawn

HappySinner said:


> My new six string - the Ormsby GG6FG.



Beautiful guitar.


----------



## ilyti

atimoc said:


> Finally got a chance to take a full family photo, so one 7 slipped in but what the heck.


 Best looking explorer I've ever seen. Congrats.


----------



## Sora01

mmm yum


----------



## noodleplugerine

Sora01 said:


> mmm yum



Same guitar a mate of mine has - Bloody nice isn't it.


----------



## DaemonSvek

2 ESP M-II UC'sso quick???

so my Engl slipped in, what's the problem?






here's some more




Kramer, Jackson, my ESP


----------



## Shawn

Sora01 said:


> mmm yum



Badass guitar.


----------



## s_k_mullins

ESP Ltd EC-1000






Ovation and ESP






Washburn P3 Custom Shop


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## FortePenance

Sick collection. Shame you're selling that H207.


----------



## D-EJ915

I actually ordered parts to make a new body for it, because I love the neck that much  haven't ordered a body blank yet though.


----------



## NoodleFace

I suck at taking pictures, but here they are. BTW, yes I love maple fretboards.

ESP M-II that I just sold, shipping out Monday:







Gibson LP Custom, 1976 I believe:







Newest and new main guitar, Ibanez RG550 with emgs:


----------



## Shawn

D-EJ915 said:


>



Nice collection you have going there.


----------



## bonsaischaap

Pretty much all of them (yes, I know there's a 7 string in the pic )






My Epiphone Joe Pass:







My GRG170DX (currently being refinished (again...)):


----------



## Scali

NoodleFace said:


> Gibson LP Custom, 1976 I believe:


 
That is absolutely full of win!
I must have it!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

and my incredible gf playing my rg


----------



## metalmike550

heres my little collection. for now its just the 3 electrics.
















yea the last one is a 7 but its part of the metalmike collection so.....


----------



## vampiregenocide

That Iceman is hotter than a penguin in a microwave


----------



## nikt

some new pics


----------



## ibznorange

that is SUCH an awesome guitar man, jesus christ


----------



## Shawn

That white ESP is slick. Very nice!


----------



## noodleplugerine

LOVE that Stef.


----------



## Alex

My Gibby LPs.


----------



## Randy

^
The finish on both of those is sexy as hell.


----------



## MorbidTravis

pic of me in october 2007


----------



## Shawn

Alex said:


> My Gibby LPs.



Very nice.


----------



## Lee




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Alex said:


> My Gibby LPs.



Very nice... I never got into the whole Les Paul thing until I played my boss's one, who is I believe signed up on your other forum... it just sounded absolutely massive.

I still prefer my KxKs though


----------



## ilyti

I absolutely love the finish on the first one. Honeyburst is it?


----------



## Alex

Thanks, guys! 

ilyti: That one is a 'lemonburst'


----------



## MerlinTKD

Two new pics of the V - cleaned, polished, and restrung!


----------



## Alex

^ Nice axe and kittah, dude!


----------



## noodleplugerine

Some of my Ibanez (currently up for sale):


----------



## wannabguitarist

^god I love those RGT's. My friend had a blue one like that.

Here's my only playable six and my current favorite guitar. I can't believe I wanted to sell it a while back














2003 Epiphone Les Paul Classic with Burstbuckers. Sounds and plays absolutely awesome for an Epiphone.


----------



## playstopause

Nice Epi LP. 

Epi more expensive models are quite ok for the price. Me love my Epi SG400 Custom.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's my BC Rich Beast. I fucking love this thing. From the weight of it and tone of it, I believe it's mahogany with a quilted maple veneer. It sounds alot like my Les paul.. Just more tight. I put a blackout in the bridge and I'm hoping to get a OFR and a neck blackout by the end of the year.


----------



## Alex

wannabguitarist said:


> ^god I love those RGT's. My friend had a blue one like that.
> 
> Here's my only playable six and my current favorite guitar. I can't believe I wanted to sell it a while back
> 
> 2003 Epiphone Les Paul Classic with Burstbuckers. Sounds and plays absolutely awesome for an Epiphone.


Sweet! I like the top on that one!


----------



## FortePenance

noodleplugerine said:


> Some of my Ibanez (currently up for sale):



God, every time someone posts an RGTFM, I always wish I had gotten one of those instead of just a regular 42... I also wish I had the time/motivation to finish sanding it and shit.


----------



## Harry

Someone guess what my guitar is.

And damn, I'm never getting a guitar with gold plated hardware ever again.... looks pretty cool for a while, then it goes all shitty looking


----------



## canuck brian

My new RG770DX with my RG770. Just picked it up tonight for 200 bucks and i love it.


----------



## lundvall

phildaw said:


> New to the forum (lurked for a while though!).



I have the same laptop


----------



## mikernaut

Thats a sexy looking old school ESP.


----------



## Inazone

All Jacksons except for a Hamer that snuck in there:






This picture turned out crap, but the one on the left is a blue matte finish over ash, and the one on the right is trans green over heavily figured maple:






Another of the green one with better lighting:


----------



## D-EJ915

finally got my livewire metal  took a fucking month






I didn't feel like rewiring the whack-ass flush-mount barrel jack it's got 9 times so I wired up the regular one where the switcher was  I'll get my multimeter out sometime and wire in the normal jack.


----------



## Totem_37

My 2 main sixes:
LTD FX-400
Washburn Cross #43/100












Not pictured: LTD M-302 w/EMG81-85 and Schaller Floyd Rose


----------



## Shawn

Inazone said:


> All Jacksons except for a Hamer that snuck in there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture turned out crap, but the one on the left is a blue matte finish over ash, and the one on the right is trans green over heavily figured maple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of the green one with better lighting:



Holy Jacksons. 

Nice collection!


----------



## Harry

I did not do photography class obviously


----------



## D-EJ915

what kinda guitar is that?


----------



## Harry

Brian Moore Guitars I12000 Series.
Going to sell it eventually, hopefully before the end of the this year. It will be an extremely regretful sale, but if I want to get a 7 string and concentrate on it, I'll have to get rid of my BMG.
The only real problem with it, is that the tremolo arm screw in thing, is threaded, but I guess the upside to that is that is gives someone more incentive to replace the bridge with much fancier unit like a Wilkinson VS-100 for eg.
She has never been gigged with (I always borrowed a friend's Jackson for playing out) and is in pretty much mint condition, aside from the gold plating on the bridge looking shit (but that happens to pretty much all bridges with gold plated hardware, no surprises there)

Another pic, showing the neck through construction.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Here are high res pics of my new usa fender


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks mighty fine!


----------



## shadowlife

TomAwesome said:


> That looks mighty fine!



I definitely agree!


----------



## Genocyber




----------



## arya598




----------



## Harry

^Very nice


----------



## FlyingBanana




----------



## Darkpoke

My 6's and one 7 

from left to right

Jay Turser Jt-700, Squire Bullet, Unknown vintage Made in Japan guitar, Agile-3100, and SX stat.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Duraesu




----------



## Riboflavin

Here is my EC-1000, the pictures don't do the color/top justice.











The 1000 series LTD's are also known as the "deluxe" series. This is the only 1000 series LTD guitar I've ever seen without deluxe on the headstock.


----------



## FortePenance

woohoo


----------



## Luuk

nice!


----------



## Humanoid

Warmoth.


----------



## shadowlife

^^ Beautiful.


----------



## lurgar

Yamaha RGX A2 fitted with an Air Norton and a Steve's Special


----------



## Jonny

Most recent six string to come into my hands, for re-sale most likely.






Then my prized six string, my main guitar, I'd die if it was stolen (don't try anything)













Needs a little cleaning


----------



## Zugster

The family on Thanksgiving.


----------



## hufschmid

this was my 6 until i ended up selling it.. haha everytime i build a guitar for myself i end up selling it, then i regret it... 
solid mahogany sepeli construction, ebony fingerboard, 2 custom hufschmid pickups, schaller bridge and tuners...


----------



## Zugster

Just beautiful.  You sold that? Dang!


----------



## hufschmid

Zugster said:


> Just beautiful.  You sold that? Dang!



thank you
yeah it now belongs to my friend neo classical guitar player S&#233;bastien Gabriel
here is a video of him playing on it also.... enjoy
YouTube - Captain Nemo cover 2


----------



## Zugster

That fine axe is in good hands.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## vampiregenocide

My xiphos, which I'm selling 






Artsy shot of my 12er


----------



## Amelie

My xiphos.. these pics capture the change in colour from different angles, primarily.


----------



## Jonny

Xiphos love.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Jonny said:


> Xiphos love.



I wouldn't say love lol

I'm selling mine. Might get a Schecter instead


----------



## lava




----------



## FortePenance

The inlays on that guitar are awesome! How did you do them?


----------



## vampiregenocide

lava said:


>



And the prize for most Glam Rock guitar goes to...

Just kidding  Thats quite sweet actually


----------



## Shaman

My 6-stringers. Gibson Les Paul Standard Honeyburst and a Fender American Standard Strat in 3-tone burst and a maple fretboard. Both awesome guitars!




















Mmmmm, mahongany!











And my D-tuned, EMG equipped guitar, Gibson Gothic SG.


----------



## TomAwesome

I love that Strat.


----------



## Shaman

TomAwesome said:


> I love that Strat.



Cheers mate, so do I! I actually ordered a Seymour Duncan Hot Rail today so I can replace the bridge single coil, since as much as I love, I mean love the tone I get from the center and neck single coils, I never seem to use the bridge single coil, so I decided to get a suitable replacement without needing to modify the pickguard etc.

I still like the Les Paul a bit more though.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's my douglas WRL590. Beast of a guitar. Oh, and a dumpster.






Closeup


----------



## tmcarr

darren said:


> Nice Soundgear 6-string bass!



Hell yea! I played that thing in a store once for like 3 hours... totally got attached to it... I wish I had the money for one.. those things are amazing.


----------



## playstopause

FortePenance said:


> The inlays on that guitar are awesome! How did you do them?


----------



## lava

FortePenance said:


> The inlays on that guitar are awesome! How did you do them?



I used a woodburner to draw the outlines, then I painted them with enamel model paint, then I poly'd over it. Probably not the best way to do it, but I wasn't very smart in high school.


----------



## Chritar

some rg's


----------



## GazPots

Nice. Nice pile of guitars there. 


Whats the one at the bottom right aswell?


----------



## Misanthropy

Gotta love the camo.


----------



## Chritar

GazPots said:


> Nice. Nice pile of guitars there.
> 
> 
> Whats the one at the bottom right aswell?



the bottom right is a 98 rg3120, fantastic player 

that pic is really old, lol, ive done some mods on some.

such as this one


----------



## -Nolly-




----------



## twiztedchild

-Nolly- said:


>



thoe white strings? or jus the light hitting them?


----------



## -Nolly-

twiztedchild said:


> thoe white strings? or jus the light hitting them?



They're just shiny and new


----------



## twiztedchild

-Nolly- said:


> They're just shiny and new



Cool  nice Tele by the way


----------



## -Nolly-

Thanks man, I'm really happy with the way she turned out


----------



## twiztedchild

thats cool. I just cant et used to the teles neck


----------



## Piledriver

-Nolly- said:


> They're just shiny and new



what P-90 are in there?
beautiful guitar BTW


----------



## -Nolly-

Piledriver said:


> what P-90 are in there?
> beautiful guitar BTW



Thanks mate, they're overwound Bare Knuckle Mississippi Queens.

Here's a couple of before and after pics:

Before:






After:


----------



## FortePenance

Wow you metalified that tele up!


----------



## JaxonWithAnX

I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooove my ESP. 100% stock but i might replace the 81 in the neck w/ a 60. good idea?

BTW D-EJ915 ur guitar is the Shizzzzzzzz. It's ESP Custom Shop right?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

JaxonWithAnX said:


> I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooove my ESP. 100&#37; stock but i might replace the 81 in the neck w/ a 60. good idea?
> 
> BTW D-EJ915 ur guitar is the Shizzzzzzzz. It's ESP Custom Shop right?



Its a Maverick.


----------



## NeglectedField

Here's my new Ibanez S320. Awaiting some Bare Knuckles (when I can afford it!) of course


----------



## -Nolly-

FortePenance said:


> Wow you metalified that tele up!



Thanks  The aim was more alt-rocky, but I guess it's kinda both


----------



## scottro202




----------



## FortePenance

Very nice, reverse headstocks ftw!

Also, Jaxon, i've tried one of those before. They play absolutely great, the floyd and fretwork was spot on.


----------



## NickB11

Here is my Paul Reed Smith Tremonti Ten Top in whale blue. I got lucky and got a one piece top too!


----------



## atplay

These are the guitars in my possession. =) The Squire's actually not mine.


----------



## canuck brian

Can't remember if i already posted this.


----------



## Reynolds

Sometimes I call her Rosetta.


----------



## FortePenance

Is she stoned?


----------



## GazPots

Here are some pics i shot today.

Epiphone Les Paul (Ol' Red as i call him)











Ibanez RG550







And an Ibanez RG2120xtlb












And while i'm happy with these axes i realise i want more 6 strings. Anyone got a cheap RG3120 for sale? 


Gaz


----------



## mikernaut

Snapped a few new pics today of my Parker Fly Deluxe in dusty black and Absinthe Frost Jackson ltd run.


----------



## playstopause

^

I really  that Jackson.


----------



## Genocyber

some new pics 

- 1986 Fender Stratocaster
- 2006 LTD MH-400
- 1996 Jackson PS4


----------



## Jonny

My recently acquired ESP LTD M-1000, I'm guessing it's from '02 from the serial number.


----------



## cvinos

My Yamaha RGX TT from 2002.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Chritar said:


>



This pic wins. Thread can now die happy.


----------



## XeoFLCL

mikernaut said:


>


Man that jackson is badass. I want one now


----------



## Guitar Nymph

^^ Holy balls 

I can't even remember if I've already posted here





Here's my 6's

ke3 professional





rr3 professional (selling)






charvel model 6





770dx





770dx (selling)





And my 1990 rhoads pro:]


----------



## Wi77iam

my rg550rxx with some mods


----------



## liamh

nikt said:


> some new pics


 .........................................................................................................................................................................................HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Girth Brooks

PRE-FENDER Jackson KV2, Caparison TAT Special, Caparison Horus HGS Walnut, EBMMJP7.


Better shot of the Caps:


----------



## JouniK86

That's my "custom" sixie:


----------



## sytraxiplague

My Steiny GM4S.. Best guitar I've ever played 



















^^^^ haha.. Still had the plastic on the back plate..


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## playstopause

Guitar Nymph said:


> charvel model 6



That rules!


----------



## TimothyLeary




----------



## shadowlife

Guitar Nymph said:


> charvel model 6



Pure awesomeness...


----------



## poopyalligator

There are a few of mine. There are more, just not in that picture


----------



## chaosforclarity

The first pic is the back of my paul. It is ready for final coat of lacquer. Sorry about the order I dont know what happened.






Carvin Sh275 synth access in Claro Walnut/Mahogany





1986 Les Paul Standard originally Ebony. I stripped the back and stained it burnished walnut, then sprayed it with satin lacquer. Still needs final coat on back. Front is stripped and ready for paint, when I figure out the color. The original electronics are long gone so I wasnt worried about keeping it stock. Im leaving the headstock alone.


----------



## bluevoodoo




----------



## playstopause

^

Windy studio?


----------



## D-EJ915

vai must have walked into the room


----------



## playstopause




----------



## atplay

nikt said:


> some new pics



I would die for such a sick shred set!!!



love teh white 



_close up pictures_


----------



## playstopause

Is there a guitar under the stickers?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Normally I don't liek stickers on guitars, but that does look epic lol


----------



## Jem7RB

Just a couple of my AM, not the most common of Ibanez guitars, in a very rare finish to boot 












It's now my ONLY 6er


----------



## AK DRAGON

These are my last 4 6er's
L to R 
Gibson Les Paul Raw Power Edition
Ibanez Prestige RG2120x
Ibanez J Custom RG1680x
Gibson Chet Atkins CEC


----------



## F1Filter

Found a few studio pics of my LPC when I first got it. I call her "Moby Dick" because the neck is huge and it weighs a ton. This thing is even heavier than most of my basses!  

Sounds nice though. But something always makes me want to replace those pickups.


----------



## Apophis

That gibson looks just awesome


----------



## GazPots




----------



## shadowlife

Jem7RB said:


> Just a couple of my AM, not the most common of Ibanez guitars, in a very rare finish to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now my ONLY 6er



That's a great finish.
Her ass isn't too bad either


----------



## AdamRogo

Here are a couple of my 6's, my two BFR JP6's. 

Bahama Blueburst
















Tobacco Burst with Koa


----------



## Yoshi

>



A Musicman with a top that doesn't look horrid! That is incredible!


----------



## AdamRogo

Yoshi said:


> A Musicman with a top that doesn't look horrid! That is incredible!



The ones I have seen in person all have gorgeous tops. It's all in the photography really, as the stock EBMM photos of my Koa weren't great even though the actual top is stunning.

Though to be fair, they aren't all as nice as the blue one I posted, that one is just perfect.


----------



## Yoshi

AdamRogo said:


> The ones I have seen in person all have gorgeous tops. It's all in the photography really, as the stock EBMM photos of my Koa weren't great even though the actual top is stunning.
> 
> Though to be fair, they aren't all as nice as the blue one I posted, that one is just perfect.



I saw one where one side only had half of the top flamed and the second side had thick flame lines. Looked horrendous. But when they do a good top they do it right. It's just I'm not a fan of odd looking flame tops.


----------



## rob_l

Here's a nifty one - Picked this up a few weeks ago - Signed and dead-mint.

"Mourning Widows" Nuno N4 - USA Custom Shop. I got it for less than some 400-series LTDs! Complete with the aluminum flight case... 






















Not big on signed guitars at all - But at least it's not on the body or headstock, so I wont BriteStuff it off...lol


----------



## JamisonMP

I think this is my first post. Forgive me, I'm a lurker.


----------



## playstopause

^

Hawt!!!


----------



## rob_l

^ Definitely, I have bad Carvinitis - Beautiful guitar!!! - That a C66?


----------



## JamisonMP

rob_l said:


> ^ Definitely, I have bad Carvinitis - Beautiful guitar!!! - That a C66?



Yup. C66C.


----------



## Herb Dorklift

Not the prettiest Gibson, but I love it


----------



## rob_l

JamisonMP said:


> Yup. C66C.



Hell yeah man. I played a friends Contour and was surprised by how similar it felt to an Axis or Wolfie (two of my all-time favs) - But a bit more comfortable (and definitely better looking). Shouldnt have been surpirsed really, love all my Carvins - Do have a Bolt+ which is really solid, tho a bit on the plain side (Bluemist)... But those Contours are just - yum 

Thinkin' I might have to spec one of these out after my 3 current builds are finished and the V3 head gets here.


----------



## Humanoid

A little family update.. Just got the Edwards, yummu!


----------



## D-EJ915

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1452028-post2229.html


----------



## splinter8451

The Schecter is gone in place of a 7 string but the Jem will always be with me


----------



## Sebastian

Awesome guitars !

Thanks Kagami


----------



## DslDwg

my new bb


----------



## solarian

My <3's, along with the 7, bass, and violin


----------



## rob_l

Warrior Custom Shop AHOY!!!! The whole family...

From left, to right - Single Cuts : Black Knight, Honey Burst 4A, Whale Blue 4A, "Tigers Eye" Flamed Redwood, Gen X anointed oil - And then the Double Cuts: Gen X anointed oil, Purple Heart 4A/Purpleheart body(serial #1), Zebrawood, Charcoal 4A flame, Aztec Gold. Beneath that are a White Knight with white Duncan Custom-Customs and a Classic Vintage II with JB/'59 w/ flame maple covers and gold poles. About half of them have the LEDs under the inlay at the 12th.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Jesus Christ man, how many guitars do you have?


----------



## Wi77iam

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Jesus Christ man, how many guitars do you have?



he said about .. 220 - 230 +, in a thread of his


----------



## fallenz3ro

Ibanez Artist 2619
















EBMM Silhouette


----------



## JamisonMP

rob_l said:


> Warrior Custom Shop AHOY!!!! The whole family...



I would kill to have that Honey Burst 4A or that Gold Top.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Wi77iam said:


> he said about .. 220 - 230 +, in a thread of his



 Thats just depressing. I feel like an asshole having 3 guitars and really only playing 1 maybe the 2nd on rare days and the 3rd not seeing the light of day.

I can't imagine how many of those guitars go unplayed for so long. Especially when you think about the number of people who would kill to just have 1 of some of those guitars xD.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## D-EJ915

I think your xiphos is hiding something back there


----------



## Toshiro

D-EJ915 said:


> I think your xiphos is hiding something back there



"Nothing to see here, move along".


----------



## D-EJ915

Put the SH-1 (59) and TB-4 (JB trembucker) from my ninja-600 into my VB-200. I need to find the knobs that came with it as I have no idea where I put them.






and stuck the Blackouts metal in the ninja.


----------



## playstopause

^

Oups, you forgot one.


----------



## AVWIII

I realize I'm probably the only hardcore godin fanatic on here, but I had to show the figure on my LG HMB. 
That is all.
Back to work.


----------



## Toshiro

Ibanezland:


----------



## Wi77iam

Nice collection man  I have some modded RG's too.. let me get some photos..

here we go









ehh i'll get some better pics tomorrow


----------



## Toshiro

770DXs are always drool-worthy!


----------



## Wi77iam

As are 565's..


----------



## Jonny

Wi77iam said:


> As are 565's..


Amen to that. Amen.


----------



## F1Filter

It would be nice if Jackson were to make the "Pablo Cut" Soloist available as a production gtr. But unfortunately the only way to get one is through the custom shop.


----------



## PnKnG




----------



## Ze Kink

The Tele is a couple weeks old, the JM I've had only a couple days. I'm already thinking about trading the Tele for a Jaguar or another JM though..


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Finally got a decent cellphone pic!!! though the finish is grey and it looks green here.


----------



## RG7

btw dont laugh at the line 6, i have a marshall JCM2000 head and 2x1960A Cabs to back it up


----------



## FireaL

Yamaha Studio Lord SL700S think it was made around 1983 - 1984 in original nippon gakki hardcase. All the way from japan!


----------



## rob_l

Jason Becker Tribute Carvin DC127 with handworked body radius, flame board and flame neck - Along with the large white, 80's Carvin logo and some other special favors.... 

*---- Here's a Gallery of 50+ pics ----*









Flame board AND neck...




BIG 80's logo FTW!!!!





--------------------------------------------------
DC127C - (perfect approximation of the DC200c w/ ebony)

GUITAR W/FLOYD TREMOLO 2 PU 

LN 
FLOYD LOCKING NUT CLAMP 

AC 
ACTIVE PASSIVE ELECTRONICS 

*FTB 
SAPPHIRE BLUE FLAMED MAPLE TOP 
Stain on top only, sides and back clear

- FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD

- BIG WHITE CARVIN LOGO * 

*(50)FMN -WAL 
FLAMED MAPLE NECK & WALNUT BODY * 

RB 
FULLY ROUNDED BODY EDGES 

*50 
1/2 " corner radius on body 


* 

FPH 
FLAMED MAPLE HEADSTOCK 

PTH 
POINTED ANGLED 6S HEADSTOCK 

*MF
FLAMED MAPLE FINGERBOARD W/BLK DOT *

6100 
JUMBO DUNLOP FRET WIRE (didnt want SS on this one) 

R14 
14" fretboard radius 

35 
INSTALL M22SD BRIDGE P.U.

39 
INSTALL M22V NECK P.U. 

SL 
STRAPLOCKS BY DUNLOP INSTALLED 

BC 
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE 

ETR 
L1: JBT #1 

HC12 
GUITAR CASE VINTAGE TWEED CASE
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## shadowlife

^^

Fucking gorgeous in every way.


----------



## TheHeroCycle

Jackson USA KE2 ferrari red
Jackson USA RR1T trans black
Jackson USA SL2HT trans black
Jackson SLSMG gloss black
Mutt Warrior, not jackson


----------



## TomParenteau

Boogie Bodies (before they became Warmoth) neck & body. Solid 1-piece koa. Duncan Distortion screwed straight into the wood. One of the first Floyds with fine tuners. Built in the early '80s. Lynn Ellsworth was totally pissed off when he found out I painted it! But I wanted a Van Halen guitar. It's really pretty underneath!


----------



## VashTheStampeed

Here are my 6s






ops an intruder 7!


----------



## RG7

VashTheStampeed said:


> Here are my 6s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ops an intruder 7!


 

Hm what can I say?
YAMAHA FAN MUCH?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Let's see the whole guitars! I want to see what the one right up front is. Looks like some sort of tasty S


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Adam Of Angels said:


> Let's see the whole guitars! I want to see what the one right up front is. Looks like some sort of tasty S


I'm 99.9% sure it's an Ibanez EGEN. You know, the Herman Li sig.


----------



## TomasO

its seen better days but for a 24 year old guitar i think it looks and feels pretty damn good . pickups sound great but i might swap em one of these days. sorry about the pic quality i dont accually have a camera i took those with a old webcam 
(and yes the bridge is blocked with quarters $2 to be exact)


----------



## 6or7mattersnot

Here's my RG220B, which is my main player, and I have a PG-100, which is a short scale single-cut bolt-on piece-o-crap 22-fret little-****er. 

Anyways, pics here!



Please note I twitch like a twitchy, hyperactive 5 year old on cocaine...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Awaiting modification


----------



## dewy




----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Guitar Nymph

^ 

A few more of mine


----------



## Hellfury

ES335, Les Paul Standard, PRS Custom 24 with birds, PRS Hollowbody2 with birds and Piezzo, PRS Mira without birds


----------



## Customisbetter

This thread is awesome. I thought id contribute...







Old Xiphos






Agys...


----------



## mrhankey87

my B.C. Rich Warlock NJ Deluxe and Charvel San Dimas style 1....sexy


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I could have sworn I commented on those pictures! Awesome pictures though dude, I love that charvel.


----------



## Hellfury

my new baby. . PRS 513


----------



## Hellfury

my Mira. .standard













My Gibson Les Paul Standard with '57 re-issue neck









My '74 Les Paul Deluxe that has ancient DiMarzio super distortion pickups, 2 added 2-way selector switches, and the top has been re-finished (used to be a gold top. .I say it looks better as it is now IMHO). .was a gift so I'm not gonna toss it aside. It's currently in for repairs as the neck broke just before the headstock (It had broken before and they did a crap job of fixing it), hopefully this time it'll be a better job. I swear you could destroy a car or decapitate someone with the body. . 'cause it's so heavy lol











Note. . I've never actually owned or modified a guiar in any way before lol. . just straplocks


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## Variant

Latest profile pic:






...still short some strings... whatever works, mang.


----------



## Hellfury

soliloquy said:


>



that colour. . and contrast. .so pretty


----------



## I_infect

Sunday afternoon projects... dropped a set of EMGs in a beater Zakk I finally put together, and a blackout into my Schecter Devil I picked up dirt cheap.

Sorry I'm no photog, but the Devil is really a nice finish.


----------



## rob_l

This is my one-off Jason Becker Tribute Carvin DC127. Mark pulled Jason's file to recreate the specs from two of his guitars - The Sapphire/maple board DC200 and the Sapphire/ebony w/ MOP blocks DC200.

My tribute is a DC body, but with a custom radius on the body bevel to match the ST (3/8" radius) - It's the only modern DC body to have this option. It also has a flame maple board, flame maple neck, california walnut wings with "Private Reserve" stock flame cap (chosen for the wild "bursted" flame). Also unique to this one is the stain is only on the maple cap....

Mark Kiesel went out of his way to make this one happen... 

*---- Here's a Gallery of 50+ pics ----* <-- Note that there is a second Index page link at the top, the blue links on blue background wasnt so smart on iPhotos part. lol









Flame board AND neck...




BIG 80's logo FTW!!!!





So, these are the two guitars I was emulating for those not familiar - but with obvious added touches like a Walnut body, flamed neck and board etc.

This is the 200 with ebony and MOP blocks.
http://www.carvinbbs.com/images/becker.jpg

And the 200 with maple board.


----------



## soliloquy

Hellfury said:


> that colour. . and contrast. .so pretty



 thank you...but why the long face?


----------



## gcstudio

This is a part of my collection .


----------



## Kayzer




----------



## I_infect

love the urban camo.


----------



## xMitch92x




----------



## marbledbeef

only had a camera phone on me, but you still get to see the crazy 90's paintjob


----------



## Kayzer




----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Adam Of Angels

^


----------



## Toshiro

The twins:


----------



## Prydogga

rob_l said:


> This is my one-off Jason Becker Tribute Carvin DC127. Mark pulled Jason's file to recreate the specs from two of his guitars - The Sapphire/maple board DC200 and the Sapphire/ebony w/ MOP blocks DC200.
> 
> My tribute is a DC body, but with a custom radius on the body bevel to match the ST (3/8" radius) - It's the only modern DC body to have this option. It also has a flame maple board, flame maple neck, california walnut wings with "Private Reserve" stock flame cap (chosen for the wild "bursted" flame). Also unique to this one is the stain is only on the maple cap....
> 
> Mark Kiesel went out of his way to make this one happen...
> 
> *---- Here's a Gallery of 50+ pics ----* <-- Note that there is a second Index page link at the top, the blue links on blue background wasnt so smart on iPhotos part. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flame board AND neck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG 80's logo FTW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, these are the two guitars I was emulating for those not familiar - but with obvious added touches like a Walnut body, flamed neck and board etc.
> 
> This is the 200 with ebony and MOP blocks.
> Carvin.com BBS :: Index
> 
> And the 200 with maple board.


----------



## Hellfury




----------



## CrushingAnvil

Screw you guys


----------



## cow 7 sig

and this weapon


----------



## hufschmid

cow 7 sig said:


>



^ 

awesome


----------



## Sang-Drax

Hellfury said:


>



Amazing figuring


----------



## Konfyouzd

Gentlemen, say hello to Nicole... 



































Yea I know some of these pics suck ass. And the board has been ebonize (not pictured). Also... Yes... the bridge is still rusty...  Shit happens, man. I love her just the same.


----------



## dexmix

and my favorite guitar, before i put in the the EMG81/89. the covered pickups match the subtlety of the finish way better.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Is that an RGT42FX?


----------



## dexmix

Konfyouzd said:


> Is that an RGT42FX?


yeah its a newer RGT42FX, its seriously my dream guitar, Made In Korea, neckthrough, Mahogany wings, offset dot inlay, and was only like 500 shipped! 


the burst is so dark, that its almost black - which makes the quilt look freaking gorgeous. I'm getting some pro shots done of it asap, cause i havent seen quilt's/bursts this nice aside from AGILE.


----------



## Renan

just a Flying V ...






Les Paul RI 59.....






PRS ME UVC ....


----------



## Sang-Drax

^ All the classics


----------



## jymellis

dexmix said:


> dude that S series ibanez is bad ass! heres my 6er


----------



## -Nolly-

It's a Vigier Excalibur Ultra Blues. It has a BKP Holy Diver in the bridge, and a coil split switch. The natural light is poor today so the figuring isn't popping out as it does in person.

Also had some work done on my B6 - custom BKP set, 3-way coil split, fretboard re-radius and refret. The work was carried out by Feline Guitars in London, who did a truly excellent job. Pics:


----------



## TomAwesome

Those are both really nice looking, Nolly.


----------



## afireinside

Early 90s Jackson TX Custom






Agile AL 3100






Agile AL 3000


----------



## JohnIce

My Warmoth custom:


----------



## Konfyouzd

dexmix said:


> yeah its a newer RGT42FX, its seriously my dream guitar, Made In Korea, neckthrough, Mahogany wings, offset dot inlay, and was only like 500 shipped!
> 
> 
> the burst is so dark, that its almost black - which makes the quilt look freaking gorgeous. I'm getting some pro shots done of it asap, cause i havent seen quilt's/bursts this nice aside from AGILE.



nice... i like the newer RGT42DXFMs (w/ the trems) i had asked someone if the tops were real and he told me they were but i didn't believe it on a guitar that cheap. nice. maybe i should have picked up the FM...



-Nolly- said:


> It's a Vigier Excalibur Ultra Blues. It has a BKP Holy Diver in the bridge, and a coil split switch. The natural light is poor today so the figuring isn't popping out as it does in person.
> 
> Also had some work done on my B6 - custom BKP set, 3-way coil split, fretboard re-radius and refret. The work was carried out by Feline Guitars in London, who did a truly excellent job. Pics:



well goddamn...


----------



## Antimatter

I wish I had a blackmachine guitar.


----------



## wannabguitarist

JohnIce said:


> My Warmoth custom:



Shit that's your's? I remember seeing that thread way back in the day when I joined UG and wondering if it was ever finished


----------



## Konfyouzd

Antimatter said:


> I wish I had a blackmachine guitar.


hell yea


----------



## toolmaker

Heres mine i built it this summer when things were slow at work.
Sounds awesome


----------



## MFB

For a second I thought that was a home-made Plexi


----------



## Speedy

Can anyone guess what LP is this?





Or what might this be?


----------



## xschuldinerx

bottom ones a jackson


----------



## ralphy1976

top one is a gibson? am i right?

and here is my new one...asleep....


----------



## Speedy

Yes, bottom one is a Jackson. More precisely it is an Arch Top Soloist Custom, and I've been told there is only one of these with these specs (ebony board with no inlays etc.). Other guitar there.. Nope, it is not a Gibson (thank god for that). It is something way nicer than Gibson.


----------



## jymellis

Speedy said:


> Yes, bottom one is a Jackson. More precisely it is an Arch Top Soloist Custom, and I've been told there is only one of these with these specs (ebony board with no inlays etc.). Other guitar there.. Nope, it is not a Gibson (thank god for that). It is something way nicer than Gibson.


 
ibanez?


----------



## ralphy1976

i don't think it is an ibanez / PRS design which resulted in a court case..too similar..

AGILE??!!!


----------



## Speedy

Nope.. No Ibanez or Agile


----------



## Justin Bailey

a Tokai Love Rock?


----------



## White Cluster

It's a Nash???


----------



## ralphy1976

the lower horn looks too soft to be an ESP...

also google image seems to say that tokai love rock is a good'un (suggested by josh above)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Edwards?

Super-old Ibanez?


----------



## Speedy

Nope.. None of those. ESP and Edwards are pretty close.


----------



## jymellis

epiphone


----------



## Speedy

jymellis said:


> epiphone



Hell no!


----------



## White Cluster

Is it an old Aria?


----------



## Speedy

Nope. It is no.

I knew people would have hard time guessing what this is


----------



## XeoFLCL

Schecter? 

If schecter made anything like that.. but schecter and esp are run by the same guy right so thats close?

EDIT: Oh, I know what it is now. I cheated though  I'll let everyone else try to guess this one. That's a hard one. and yes, it is VERY close to an ESP Edwards.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Speedy said:


> Nope.. None of those. ESP and Edwards are pretty close.



navigator?


----------



## Speedy

Justin Bailey said:


> navigator?



And here we have a winner! It is a Navigator N-LP 480 LTD


----------



## denis

my music man axis


----------



## nikt

found some old pix of the white SRC.

free bump for the sexy body contours






























denis that's an awesome top


----------



## Sang-Drax

I'm becoming more and more of a fan of white guitars with ebony board and black hardware. Looks so cleana and tidy


----------



## EBH Jaymz




----------



## CrushingAnvil

That LP is a Burny...Or a Greco.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## XeoFLCL

Here are some pics of my sixxers..

First, my main guitar, the Douglas WRL590. Such a badass guitar that I had to buy another 




Best sounding guitar EVER.

And here are the Epiphone Futura EX (which I'm selling/trading currently, PM if you're interested) and Douglas SR320:


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

EBH Jaymz said:


>


----------



## crayzee

My latest acquisition, got it off of the hands of a friend for CHEAP, was longing for it quite a while. Plays well, sounds well, looks sex-ay! LTD EC-1000 btw. Cheers!


----------



## Necrophagist777

Finally got around to taking a decent pic of my guitars. 18v 81/85 and some big mutha'effin strings in the Schecter. Dimarzio Breed, Air Norton and Sustainiac in the Jackson.


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Nice, what model is that jackson btw ^


----------



## D-EJ915

Guitar Nymph said:


> Nice, what model is that jackson btw ^


DK-2S (sustainer) Jackson Guitars : The Bloodline


----------



## Necrophagist777

Guitar Nymph said:


> Nice, what model is that jackson btw ^



An older Jackson DK2S. Made in Japan, solid workhorse guitar. It was toured around the world by a dude in some punk band believe it or not. I think the band was called "Rufio"? Got it for a good deal and swapped the Evolution and Duncan that were in there.


----------



## TomParenteau

Early '80s Boogie Bodies (before they became Warmoth). One-piece koa body, maple neck w/birdseye fretboard. Duncan Distortion screwed solid to the body using wood spacers. Early fine-tuner Floyd.












Yes, the guy at Boogie Bodies (Lynn Ellsworth) was pissed when he heard I painted it. I was a kid, and I wanted a Van Halen guitar!


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Thanks for the link D-EJ915 
I love that maple fb!



Necrophagist777 said:


> An older Jackson DK2S. Made in Japan, solid workhorse guitar. It was toured around the world by a dude in some punk band believe it or not. I think the band was called "Rufio"? Got it for a good deal and swapped the Evolution and Duncan that were in there.



Geez, that's great shape considering it's been around the world 
I love the finish. As well as the tolex on those cabs from what I can see


----------



## Necrophagist777

Guitar Nymph said:


> Thanks for the link D-EJ915
> I love that maple fb!
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, that's great shape considering it's been around the world
> I love the finish. As well as the tolex on those cabs from what I can see



Thanks  There are pics of the amp and cab somewhere in the gear section. The Jackson is in really good shape on top but there are a few dings and scratches around the sides but nothing you can't expect from a touring guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915

shiny!


----------



## XeoFLCL

Here's one of the sixxers




and all of the guitars (basses and acoustics not included)


----------



## Konfyouzd

TomPerverteau said:


> Early '80s Boogie Bodies (before they became Warmoth). One-piece koa body, maple neck w/birdseye fretboard. Duncan Distortion screwed solid to the body using wood spacers. Early fine-tuner Floyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the guy at Boogie Bodies (Lynn Ellsworth) was pissed when he heard I painted it. I was a kid, and I wanted a Van Halen guitar!



I really fuckin' like that thing.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

D-EJ915 said:


> shiny!



MOAR PLEZ


----------



## Fraggle497

The first day of owning my RG321Ex. I stole a warning sticker from the lab i was in for uni and put it on, trying to fool my friend into thinking I got the caution hot hammet guitar. It ALMOST worked till he realised i could never afford an ESP lol


----------



## Necrophagist777

Fraggle497 said:


> The first day of owning my RG321Ex. I stole a warning sticker from the lab i was in for uni and put it on, trying to fool my friend into thinking I got the caution hot hammet guitar. It ALMOST worked till he realised i could never afford an ESP lol



The ibanez logo on the headstock didn't tip him off


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Fraggle497

Necrophagist777 said:


> The ibanez logo on the headstock didn't tip him off



nopes. I only sent the pic minus headstock


----------



## Fraggle497

heres some more of my 6's




The warrior. I think i got this one round the start of 2006. Thats how it looks present day. I stickered/labelled the hell out of it, and thats a full front label from a bottle of Jagermeister. I love jagermeister






Thats the RG 321Ex i posted up earlier which I tried to pass off as a limited edition tremeolo-less KH "Caution hot" . I got the Jagermeister sticker from a GWAR gig. I think it was originally meant for a car or something, but it looks damn cool on my RG. I also have a killswitch for this guitar





As you can see there (the blurry silver circle)

This is an old one of my gear round 2005:




From Top left to right:
Ibanez RG27SP, Ibanez GRX170, Ibanez RG7321, Fender Squire strat 20th aniversary.
The only guitar from the above i have which is still in 1 piece is the RG27SP. That now has 2 evolution pick ups in (neck and bridge). The GRX i part exchanged for the dean vendetta 7 string version, the RG 7321 I part exchanged for my Ibanez RG321ex and the squire... I took apart when drunk one night, put the neck on an old tele i my girlfriends dad has and the body (minus components) is in the loft (or attic) somewhere

My GRX had a seymour duncan invader in, and the 7321 had a DiMarzio blaze in





A better quality one of my RG27SP. It has a white neck pick up because they didn't have any black ones in the shop at the time.. and I think it looks kinda cool. Would have been better neon pink though.


----------



## BastardN

My collection give or take a few.


----------



## FretWizard88

Nice strats! other than that nothing really catches my eye.


----------



## the drew

Do want that green Mockingbird.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Fraggle497 said:


> heres some more of my 6's
> 
> The warrior. I think i got this one round the start of 2006. Thats how it looks present day. I stickered/labelled the hell out of it, and thats a full front label from a bottle of Jagermeister. I love jagermeister
> 
> Thats the RG 321Ex i posted up earlier which I tried to pass off as a limited edition tremeolo-less KH "Caution hot" . I got the Jagermeister sticker from a GWAR gig. I think it was originally meant for a car or something, but it looks damn cool on my RG. I also have a killswitch for this guitar
> 
> 
> As you can see there (the blurry silver circle)



Dude, awesome. I too love jagermeister, lol. I want to get a big Jager sticker to put on the front of my rack.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## Sephiroth952

The brothers from 2 mothers!




The 1993 S540OL.Got this for christmas!!!




Ill post pic of the rg5 later!


----------



## jymellis

dude that S is SEX!


----------



## Sephiroth952

No dude playing it is sex!


----------



## D-EJ915

CrushingAnvil said:


> MOAR PLEZ


----------



## Fikealox

I like the purple pickups in that M2.










Though, technically, the black one isn't mine anymore (I sold it today, and have already ordered a replacement ESP )


----------



## Zugster

Love those Parkers!


----------



## xMitch92x

Zugster said:


> Love those Parkers!



+1

I want to try/buy one of those Fly Mojo Trans Blue ones. Also, how are the necks/fret boards on the Parkers?


----------



## Fikealox

They're unbelievable. If you've ever played an ESP Horizon, the necks are similar, although the Parkers are a bit thinner. I like them, because they're thin enough to be fast, but still very comfortable, and not uber-flat. Apparently there's some variation in thickness, depending on model and year of production, but the two Deluxes I've owned have both had exceptional, smooth, thin, necks.

I can't fault the fretboards, either. I like the carbon fibre look and the stainless steel frets, and really don't miss fret markers (there're still side-dots). The intonation was superb on both, too.


----------



## sami




----------



## Caparison092

Here are my 2 ex Soilwork Caparison Angelus models


----------



## D-EJ915

you play any Impending Doom on them? Killer axes by the way, the flame tops look awesome in that pic.


----------



## Caparison092

D-EJ915 said:


> you play any Impending Doom on them? Killer axes by the way, the flame tops look awesome in that pic.



The one on the right is set up for Drop A so indeed I play impending doom on it.


----------



## xMitch92x

Caparison092 said:


> Here are my 2 ex Soilwork Caparison Angelus models



Seen these on Flickr, such good pictures (and guitars I might add!)


----------



## simonXsludge

S5470 TKS prestige / RGT220Z NTF prestige - newest / main axe.






ART500 DVS custom - home axe


----------



## Sephiroth952

shitsøn;1804142 said:


> S5470 TKS prestige / RGT220Z NTF prestige - newest / main axe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ART500 DVS custom - home axe


MMM i want that s5470.


----------



## ugg im kyle

<3 
My queen(mesa) and my right hand man(mh400)


----------



## CrushingAnvil

D-EJ915 said:


>



Dude...That jackson is amazing. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## ShadyDavey

Random LAG pic as you don't see many of them around - stock apart from sustain block, scallops and BKP's getting thrown at it in a couple of months:


----------



## Sebastian

CrushingAnvil said:


> Dude...That jackson is amazing. Did you do it yourself?



Jackson Falcon ?


----------



## LLink2411

It is possibly the farthest thing from the Ibanez' usually posted on here.


----------



## Zugster

That is a particularly nice looking Les Paul.


----------



## LLink2411

Zugster said:


> That is a particularly nice looking Les Paul.


It looks twice as good in person.

I was thinking of selling it, but then I realized that doing that would be monumentally stupid.


Even if I didn't play it, it is the best damn wall-ornament I have ever seen.


----------



## Zugster

LLink2411 said:


> It looks twice as good in person.
> 
> I was thinking of selling it, but then I realized that doing that would be monumentally stupid.
> 
> 
> Even if I didn't play it, it is the best damn wall-ornament I have ever seen.


 

No doubt!!

Let me show you my LP:






An LP Custom Black Beauty by Orville. Back in the day when the Fujen shop in Japan was turning out LP copies and Gibson was suing people left and right, they were so impressed by this stuff that they decided to license them to make LPs under Orville Gibson's first name.

Quality stuff. Long neck neck tenons and great workmanship. This one is a little dinged up. Got a pretty good deal on it from ebay. I hot rodded it up pretty good. Had my local shop do up a bone nut and level the frets so it plays like butta with no buzz. I replaced the wobbly tom bridge and tail with tonepros locking hardware. That' a gold plated aluminum tailpiece for better articulation. Oh, ...and there's a pair of BKP painkillers in there. 

No way is it as gorgeous as some LPs (like yours!!), but this guitar has it where it counts.


----------



## LLink2411

To complete the look, you need some gold dome knobs.

My guitar has the locking tonepros stuff as well, but it also came with the neutrik jack, and grover locking tuners.


----------



## Zugster

LLink2411 said:


> To complete the look, you need some gold dome knobs.
> 
> My guitar has the locking tonepros stuff as well, but it also came with the neutrik jack, and grover locking tuners.


 
All very sweet. That's a killer guitar you've got there!


----------



## Koshchei




----------



## Toshiro

Updated pics(no Xiphos shot because it's getting a neck sand+Tru-oil):


----------



## Prydogga

^^^^  Omg those are delicious, I love the charvel and top RG.


----------



## LLink2411

Someone likes Strats...


----------



## Toshiro

Prydogga said:


> ^^^^  Omg those are delicious, I love the charvel and top RG.



Thanks! I was a bit iffy taking the purple off the silver RG, but it looks hot like that with all the black. The Charvel works with the purple more anyway. 



LLink2411 said:


> Someone likes Strats...



Well, superstrats with floyds and humbuckers.  My one non-strat shaped guitar is getting worked on atm.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Toshiro, regarding your SoCal...

Is the bridge pickup the stock ToneZone and you just changed the black cover? Or did you get a new pickup entirely. I've got the ferrari red SoCal coming in soon and plan to do some similar modding. Either red pickups with black pickguard, or pearloid pickguard with the stock black pickups, not sure yet.


----------



## Toshiro

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Toshiro, regarding your SoCal...
> 
> Is the bridge pickup the stock ToneZone and you just changed the black cover? Or did you get a new pickup entirely. I've got the ferrari red SoCal coming in soon and plan to do some similar modding. Either red pickups with black pickguard, or pearloid pickguard with the stock black pickups, not sure yet.



It's a purple Super 3 I got off D-EJ915. Got kinda tired of the TZ, not my favorite Dimarzio. After hearing my buddy's So Cal with the Breeds we put in it, I felt it needed to go.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Toshiro said:


> It's a purple Super 3 I got off D-EJ915. Got kinda tired of the TZ, not my favorite Dimarzio. After hearing my buddy's So Cal with the Breeds we put in it, I felt it needed to go.



Interesting. I remember you demoing the SoCal a while back and it sounded amazing.  Can't wait to get mine. 

The lure of the Breed is indeed irresistable.


----------



## Toshiro

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Interesting. I remember you demoing the SoCal a while back and it sounded amazing.  Can't wait to get mine.
> 
> The lure of the Breed is indeed irresistable.



Oh, it still rips, but now it has a lot more mids and a little less bass in the bridge pickup.  It's also got a hotter neck pickup now(Fast Track 2 instead of the Air Norton S). Oh, and it's tuned to Eb for the Kamelot/Iced Earth riffage. 

I had actually intended to put the black Breed that's now in my RG750 into the So Cal, but the girlfriend saw the purple pickups on my desk with my So Cal down here by it and basically said:"You have to put those into the purple guitar!". So the So Cal went purple and the RG750 went black.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Aesthetically, it does rule. And I'd imagine it's a perfect look for Kamelot riffs.


----------



## Toshiro

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Aesthetically, it does rule. And I'd imagine it's a perfect look for Kamelot riffs.



Yeah, I've been using the D-tuna to learn The Haunting finally.


----------



## tian

A preview of my NGD thread tomorrow...


----------



## Nick1

Current Guitars I own are the following..........


1. Ernie Ball Music Man Silhouette Model with all Dimarzios. Andy Timmons in the bridge. Area 67 in the middle and a Liquifire in the neck. Tremol-No, Locking Schallers, Graphtech saddles.

2. Fender American Deluxe Ash Strat. Scalloped Indian Rosewood Fretboard. Graphtech nut and saddles. Locking Schallers. KGC Custom Mega Mass Brass Block (Best $60.00 mod ever!!!) Dimarzio Tone Zone S in the bridge. Area 67 in the middle and Cruiser in the neck. 2 No Load Tone Controls. 

3. Carvin S-750 Acoustic guitar with Fishman Prefix electronics. 

4. Savanna 5 String Banjo



The ones below are guitars I _used to_ own.  

1. Fender YJM Sig with Fast Track 2 in the bridge. Locking Schallers, Graphtech nut and saddles. 

2. Carvin Bolt Kit Totally Stock

3. EBMM Axis Totally Stock 

4. ESP M-II Tom Anderson Flame Thrower in the bridge 

5. Carvin DC200-Mahogany Body, Ebony Fretboard, Block Inlays. Tung Oiled Neck. EMG 85 in the bridge and 60 in the neck. EMG PA-2 and EMG SPC Control. 

6. Fender Daphney Blue American Standard Strat.-Stock 

7. EBMM JP 6 with Piezo- One from the first or second year they were made. Totally Stock. 

8. Schecter C1-Classic-Tom Anderson Flame Thrower and Air Norton

9. Fender Sienna Burst American Deluxe Strat with Dimarzio Tone Zone in the bridge and HS-3 in the middle and YJM in the neck. 

10. Ibanez USA USRG with Air Zone in the bridge and Air Norton in the neck. 

11. Ibanez RG 1527 in Black- EMG 81-7 in the bridge and 707 in the neck. Tremol-No. Dyed fretboard. Tone Control removed. 3 way toggle and 1 master volume. 

Pics.........

View attachment 13810


----------



## maliciousteve

Here's some pictures of guitars I've owned.


























Still got the Carvin






Still have the natural Strat in these pictures. Now has a Warmoth neck though (10 - 16 inch radius)

Not pictured is my new Mexican Strat, which I'm looking to mod to look more like something Jim Root would come up with


----------



## Furtive Glance

^Holy crap! That Ibanez 3rd from the bottom... I love those and I don't know why!










There's some randoms


----------



## maliciousteve

It looked amazing but it never stayed in tune (even after replacing the trem and posts) and sounded terrible, I sold that cherry burst RG for it which is a mistake I really really regret.


----------



## Key_Maker




----------



## Slayer89

My new git-fiddle


----------



## D-EJ915

wow man that one looks SICK, love that 00 shape


----------



## Slayer89

Thanks man, I do as well. Super psyched to finally have one.


----------



## Cyntex

That RG looks tasty 






From left to right: Cort Earth, Jackson WRXT, Ibanez S5470 TKS and Fenix something.


----------



## Prydogga

Until I get my Edwards this is still my main 6, say what you want , but after a sanding of the neck (That's sanding, not Steel wooling) these play great for the price. I recommend it to anyone sick of a sticky-ish Wizard 2.


----------



## tacotiklah

My jackson dxmgt (willing to trade 4 a 7 string. Pm me for details  ):









Douglas Halo:









Ibanez RG2EX1:


















I gotta resolder the input jack wires and clean up some of the rust on the saddles, but she plays like a dream....


----------



## Key_Maker

^expecting not sound like and asshole but those are the worst pics ever 

nice guitars...


----------



## tacotiklah

sry, I don't own a digital camera. Just own a cheap hp webcam. If/when I get a better way of taking pics, I'll edit the post....


Thanks. I just spent the last few hours fixing up the ibby. Her input jack is all soldered up and working and most of the rust on the bridge (just on the springs) is gone. The intonation is still a bit off, but she looks almost brand new.


----------



## dewy

oh yes


----------



## Zugster

Simple. Classic. Very nice!


----------



## s_k_mullins

These aren't much, but they get the job done for me


----------



## liamliam666

now with emg's


----------



## dime3334




----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Finally got a decent cellphone pic!!! though the finish is grey and it looks green here.



You spent that much on Q-tuner pickups, and then held them in with tape?


----------



## elawson83

Ibanez RG3570Z in Lazer Blue
Jackson Soloist SL2H in Black
Charvel San Dimas in Candy Blue
ESP M-II in Black
Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul 1960 VOS Reissue in Darkburst
Carvin DC-125 in Green


----------



## Goodspeed

If I wasn't so damn lazy, I'd get my Nikon out of my car and shoot some decent photos...


....BUUUUUT I am, so this'll have to do.






Fender Custom Celtic Esquire, Epiphone Explorer, Washburn Baby Dime ML, Epiphone Lefty SG






Ibanez Exotic Wood (EW), Jasmine something, Alvarez Something, Fender Something






BC Rich neck on homemade Tele Body, '84 Gibson Les Paul Studio, '72 Fender Tele Deluxe, '00 (I think) Epiphone Les Paul Standard






Schecter C-1 Elite


----------



## Drusas




----------



## Cheesebuiscut

PirateMetalTroy said:


> You spent that much on Q-tuner pickups, and then held them in with tape?



Lmao no, I was having grounding issues somehow the pup rings / screws were becoming part of the circuit so if I touched them it would feed back like if I touched the hot on the output jack.

Its fixed now (I grounded one of the screws on each pup which grounded the whole ring and other screw) along with all of the cavities etc. 

Would be hilarious if tape was actually strong enough to hold the pickup in. 

edit: for current reference:










Lmao, all the screws started out black the coating came off and they all went back to silver and now the 1 screw my hand rests over is back to being black from my sweat


----------



## Fikealox

I'm down to two guitars now:
1) ESP Forest GT Customshop:



2) Parker Fly Deluxe:


----------



## Despised_0515

Drusas said:


>



REALLY digging the personal touches man!
Did you pant or re-tolex your Legacy cab?


----------



## Drusas

VicerExciser said:


> REALLY digging the personal touches man!
> Did you pant or re-tolex your Legacy cab?



Thanks man, yeah, resprayed it with a vinyl seat dye at our shop. Didn't much care for the brown, but still love the cab.


----------



## Despised_0515

Drusas said:


> Thanks man, yeah, resprayed it with a vinyl seat dye at our shop. Didn't much care for the brown, but still love the cab.



Nice. I've got the same cab and the brown grew on me but oxblood would be a nice change.
Soon enough, I'll be joining this thread! 6505+ is inching closer and closer.


----------



## Sephiroth952

Since natural light pictures are a big thing here I decided to take my S540 out for a bit of sun.When i get my rg5 gets back from a tech it will get the same treatment.


----------



## detoxed

This is my main 6. Didn't really think much of it when I saw it was an Epi but I loved the paint job so I gave it a shot and was blown away by the awesomeness that oozed out of the test amp. Took it home and the rest is history.


----------



## Duraesu

my beloved Flying V and my recent grab... the Tokai TRL-55


----------



## Furtive Glance

elawson83 said:


> Ibanez RG3570Z in Lazer Blue
> Jackson Soloist SL2H in Black
> Charvel San Dimas in Candy Blue
> ESP M-II in Black
> Gibson Custom Shop Les Paul 1960 VOS Reissue in Darkburst
> Carvin DC-125 in Green



I LOVE that Ibanez. So 80's, but within non-puke finish!


----------



## Tones

here's my baby. It's just an ESP LTD EX50 I modded myself. Put some seymour duncan blackouts in, and the knobs are there because it's an inside joke. i don't intend them to stay there.

Hoping to sell this, and get an ESP LTD H207 7 string with scalloped frets


----------



## thefpb2

noodles said:


>


i love the Kelly, nice collection of Jackson's


----------



## Khaine88

Well my first proper post on here it seems,
heres goes haha, here are my Sixers :]

Enjoy!

Here from left to right are my






Gibson Gothic 2 Explorer (EMGs are 18volt), [BRL Custom] Caparison Horus HGS and ESP Alexi 600 (With BKP ceramic Warpig)






Another of the HGS :]. Will replace the neck with a Dimarzio Chopper soon 






And some of the new beast, The [BRL Custom] Caparison Horus Snowcloud SE with Quilted Maple Fretboard, will have a Chopper and X2n Going in there :].






Just a side on view of the board






And a close up of the quilting






And of course the Essential ESP Arming Adjuster, Brass Trem Block and Noiseless Trem Springs (this one has a brass trem claw aswell), HGS has the same setup apart from the brass claw.

Hope you like them Guys :]


----------



## maxoom

My 6 six stringers!


----------



## vhmetalx

pic attached is me playin lat summer on stage. twas fun.


----------



## mpsk

This my first post in this section . Pics of my rg3120












And all family


----------



## preboha




----------



## JohnIce




----------



## Sinster

This one is in process of getting upgrading. Neck PUP will be a PRail, Bridge Bill Lawrence L-500L 



























Not mine pictured..  I haven't taken one yet.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here are some i have for sale.......hope they come thru. one is not....can u guess which one?


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

M3CHK1LLA said:


> here are some i have for sale.......hope they come thru. one is not....can u guess which one?



Dibs on the fuckin' sword guitar!

power Metal abound!


----------



## Fikealox




----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## BryanFTWL

My ESP Eclipse II


----------



## maxident213

PirateMetalTroy said:


> the fuckin' sword guitar!



M3chkilla, how does that beast play in a sitting position?


----------



## Homebrew1709

My main axe. I think the abalone logo and inlays and the pointed headstock are nice touches. The stainless steel frets play really nicely.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Homebrew1709 said:


> My main axe. I think the abalone logo and inlays and the pointed headstock are nice touches. The stainless steel frets play really nicely.



You might wanna try that again


----------



## Homebrew1709

PirateMetalTroy said:


> You might wanna try that again



'Scuse me?


----------



## Sephiroth952

Homebrew1709 said:


> 'Scuse me?


I think he talking about the absence of a pic.


----------



## Homebrew1709

Sephiroth952 said:


> I think he talking about the absence of a pic.



Am I the only one that sees the pics? Did I do something wrong when inserting the pics?


----------



## metal_tones

Homebrew1709 said:


> Am I the only one that sees the pics? Did I do something wrong when inserting the pics?


I see no pic as well.


----------



## Homebrew1709

metal_tones said:


> I see no pic as well.



 Hmm. I just want to know that ONE other person can see the pics! 

I hope it's worth it after all this built up suspense lol.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Homebrew1709 said:


> Hmm. I just want to know that ONE other person can see the pics!
> 
> I hope it's worth it after all this built up suspense lol.



i can see the pics now. I like hte pointy headstock better then the other 6-in-line one they do,


----------



## sandwichamwin

My Ibby JK2 which is actually for sale unfortunately. She sounds amazing unplugged and with some nice pups would kill plugged in too.

Feels a bit out of place here though 







edit: Here's the RG family (dunno how that seven snuck in there )


----------



## cubo

These are mine... First is a Cort X6, the green one is Coxx, but I can't find any info on it, it plays great  and the last is Schecter Omen 6 Extreme... I have this schecter tuned like a baritone and strings 12-68


----------



## conortheshreder




----------



## conortheshreder




----------



## sicmaggot08

Hi Folks 

my little collection 

ESP CS Horizon, RV 398 and 350
ESP Standard SV
Edwards AL128
and my Ibanez RG7321 Sevenstring


----------



## 4Eyes

sweet dreams after metal medley


----------



## Vyn

My axe


----------



## D-EJ915

a shame he switched  I just got this last week:


----------



## Vyn

RAGE! *jokes*

I'm actually looking to obtain one of his ESP/LTD signatures, preferably the ESP 2007 model in white. I didn't like the 2008 line with the red and black see-through finishes, especially the red one with the trem.


----------



## D-EJ915

I had the red one, it kicked ass but yeah it was not at all like the black or white ones  I thought the white one looked goofy (mainly because of the rosewood) but it was still pretty cool. I want to get a custom version, I asked last year but never got a response back as to whether I could get it or not.


----------



## Vyn

As far as I know they are out of production due to Amott going to Dean. You probably could get a custom guitar that looked exactly the same, though I doubt it would have Amott's signature on it. Where did you manage to pick up your Ninja's? I've been hunting for one for a while


----------



## ittoa666

sicmaggot08 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> my little collection
> 
> ESP CS Horizon, RV 398 and 350
> ESP Standard SV
> Edwards AL128
> and my Ibanez RG7321 Sevenstring


----------



## D-EJ915

Vyn said:


> As far as I know they are out of production due to Amott going to Dean. You probably could get a custom guitar that looked exactly the same, though I doubt it would have Amott's signature on it. Where did you manage to pick up your Ninja's? I've been hunting for one for a while


I bought the red one when MF still had some and got this black one at my local guitar center


----------



## Vyn

Sweet Congrats man!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

here are some of mine




View attachment 14917


View attachment 14918


----------



## atimoc

That Halo Xiphos is just sick, what method did you use to apply the graphics?


----------



## Lucifer66

Ok well I just got my guitar today so I might as well show it off here 

But most of you can't play it...heh heh, and it was hard as hell to find too BTW, the only one on the planet for sale as far as I could tell and trust me I did alot of searching.

It's a brand new USA Jackson RR1L Blue Ghost Flames. The case the dealer got with it was damaged in shipping so he packed it up in a Dean case rather than risk damage to the guitar. He says I will never find a case for it, that won't stop me from trying, but he's probably right.


----------



## Key_Maker

Family Pic! with a in7ruder.






Schecter Demon 7 with EMG X 817-607 (soon demos)
Ibanez RGA121 with EMG 81tw-89
Melendez Handmade PRO1 (almost finished)
Parker PDF44PROE with SD JB-jazz


----------



## vampiregenocide

atimoc said:


> That Halo Xiphos is just sick, what method did you use to apply the graphics?


 
If thats the one I think it is, I saw it being advertised as a prize for a competition done for the release of Halo 3. So its a very limited edition of sorts. Fucking sick.


----------



## shadowlife

Love the finish on that red Ibanez!!!


----------



## Humanoid

Initial setup:
Custom JEM (body from eBay, finished myself, still under work), Warmoth Soloist, Ibanez UV7BK '97, ESP LTD H-207. Above Ibanez SR-500 bass and Ibanez SGT120E acoustic


----------



## shadowlife

^^ Nice collection!! The finish looks great on that Ibby.


----------



## vhmetalx

M3CHK1LLA said:


> here are some of mine
> 
> View attachment 14916
> 
> 
> View attachment 14917
> 
> 
> View attachment 14918


 AHA! SO YOU HAVE THE SWORD GEETAR!


----------



## Humanoid

shadowlife said:


> ^^ Nice collection!! The finish looks great on that Ibby.



Yup. The picture is a bit dark so here's few better ones:


----------



## Kid_Amnesiac

Here is my previous 6, LTD F-400, but I sold it for an ESP F-STD 7


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Lucifer66 said:


> Ok well I just got my guitar today so I might as well show it off here
> 
> But most of you can't play it...heh heh, and it was hard as hell to find too BTW, the only one on the planet for sale as far as I could tell and trust me I did alot of searching.
> 
> It's a brand new USA Jackson RR1L Blue Ghost Flames. The case the dealer got with it was damaged in shipping so he packed it up in a Dean case rather than risk damage to the guitar. He says I will never find a case for it, that won't stop me from trying, but he's probably right.



 He's right, I'd rage every time I saw that Razorback outline


----------



## Lucifer66

CrushingAnvil said:


> He's right, I'd rage every time I saw that Razorback outline


 
Yeah...it really does bug me everytime I open my case. While I don't have anything against Dean guitars in particular, it's a shame I couldn't get a Jackson case for my Jackson guitar just cuz I'm a lefty and the original got broken on the way to the dealer.


----------



## distortedtempo

Here's my favorite guitar currently that I own a schecter c-1+ in tribal black)




When i get home I'll have to take pics of all my guitars.


----------



## Gitte

i just show you all the 6ers i played 






























the funny thing is, that i sold'em all


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Toshiro

^ Nice!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ I like your collection too.


----------



## subicecom

Number 1 is 2006 PRS CE24 in Royal Blue. Number 2 is a 1996 PRS CE in Vintage Yellow with birds.


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX

All this beautiful weather up here in the Northeast has really inspired me to shoot some guitar porn. Here are a few pics of my 2005 JP6.


----------



## vampiregenocide

That JP6 and those PRS make me jealous.


----------



## Defsan

My Ibanez MTM-2 after getting DiMarzio D-Activator (Bridge) and Liquifire (Neck). Quite an interesting combo; still getting used to the Liquifire.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## mat091285

D-EJ915 said:


> a shame he switched  I just got this last week:



 ... where did you score this? always thought his mirror pickguard model was the hottest of the bunch ...


----------



## mat091285

my bunch of weapons:


----------



## D-EJ915

^nice anchang star man



mat091285 said:


> ... where did you score this? always thought his mirror pickguard model was the hottest of the bunch ...


Guitar Center


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

D-EJ915 said:


> ^nice anchang star man


 
That does look nice. Same with the Demmell V.


----------



## mat091285

D-EJ915 said:


> ^nice anchang star man
> 
> 
> Guitar Center



Cheers mate! ... The grassroots Anchang Star was actually the cheapest in cost of all the guitars .. ^^" and it plays sweet! ... amazing balance ... sits like a strat and plays like a V strapped on ..


----------



## mat091285

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That does look nice. Same with the Demmell V.


----------



## eyebanez333

Here are my 6's.




Ibanez ART100 w/ Seymour Duncan Invaders.





Ibanez SZ320 w/ Seymour Duncan Jazz in neck, JB in bridge.





Ibanez RG3EX1QM w/ Seymour Duncan Blackouts. Rewired to Vol/Vol/Tone too.





Agile AL2800 Baritone w/ EMG 81/85 - 18volts.





Latest project. Picked up a Douglas flying V for $50 with hardshell case. Put a Seymour Duncan Jazz and Bill Lawrence L500XL that I had laying around in it, and eventually going to put an OFR I have in it when I get some free time. I paid $50 for the guitar...I'm selling the stock pickups for $20, and I know I can get $30 for the LFR...so basically it was a free guitar


----------



## RideFour15

Just bought a fourth wall hook tonight; keeping one in the case and three on the wall was driving my OCD crazy.


----------



## cow 7 sig

sorry bout the 7s hiding in the background


----------



## ralphy1976

which JEM is that one?


----------



## cow 7 sig

a very rare one.


----------



## ralphy1976

really cool, looks very old too, or very very very used (judging by the maple fretboard)


----------



## cow 7 sig

it is indeed old,and well used.it did belong to Mr Vai many moons ago


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## Sephiroth952

Took the boys outside for a family photo,hope yall enjoy!


----------



## AhsanU

Well, here's a picture of all my 6 string guitars! Minus my acoustic.


----------



## cow 7 sig




----------



## rebell82

My Bills Brother Les Paul. My first love that never will be sold.

And my strat put together from parts found here and there. Refretted with dunlops 6000 jumbo frets and B-tuned. My main studio guitar. The bullet holes was a drunken idea from my father and well... There they are.


----------



## Murmel

AhsanU said:


> Well, here's a picture of all my 6 string guitars! Minus my acoustic.


Trivium fanboy much? 

J/k, they're an awesome band, one of my all time favourites  And that Gold Pinstripe Razorback looks pretty awesome on Matt's super sexy Asian body.


----------



## jymellis




----------



## soundgardener75

Washburn N1





Fender John5 Tele





Epiphone LE G-400 (needs to update with Gibson P-94R neck and DiMarzio Tone Zone bridge)





Washburn PT60





Ibanez SA LE





SX GG1 JRS


----------



## ROAR

My Schecter Avenger, re-painted to a nice white for now.
Jazz and 59 pickups, BKP coming soon.


----------



## 4Eyes

new bkp's replaced old duncan's


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Damn, 7s. How did you sneak in there...


----------



## jem777az

ESP Eclipse USA Custom





Charvel So-Cals





PRS Custom 24 Matteo Mist 10 Top





GMW Custom





There are others, but I don't have pics easily available right now.


----------



## Key_Maker

Some Pron:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

jem777az said:


> ESP Eclipse USA Custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that is a sweeeeet Eclipse!


----------



## Invader

For the money this guitar has been the best bang for buck I've ever bought.


----------



## Rex Rocker

Hi! N00b here!

Just thought I'd drop by some pics of my SZ to get me started in this board. 





















EMG 85(b)/81(n) <-- Been meaning to change that one to a 60A for a while, but haven't gotten around to it.
It's algo got locking tuners from Guitar Fetish. Electronics to EMG solderless system and a 3-way Gibson-style switch from Allparts. I wanna replace the nut on it as well.

It used to look like this at some point:






And before the EMGzorz, it had a DiMarzio Super Distortion in the bridge:


----------



## FACTORY

Here are all my old guitars of only the last two years (I have own many more but they are not worthy of posting), I unfortunately sold almost all of them this year.


*Washburn USA Dime Stealth *(Traded for USA Dimebolt months ago)

































*Washburn USA 1999 Dimebolt *(SOLD)

















*ESP LTD MH-1000 *(with pearloid binding) SOLD





*



*

*



*



*Washburn Dime ST-Pro Stealth* (SOLD)


























*Mint* _ESP HORIZON FR-II ~ (ALSO 4 SALE)_ $1200






































As nice as these pictures are they still don't do her justice, 
she looks 10x nicer in person to the naked eye, believe it or not.
_______________________________________________

*Washburn USA Custom Shop x81 Face Eraser (not for sale right now).*






























































Made a Video With my Washburn USA Face Eraser & the ESP Horizon FR-II. No playing, just a guitar show.

This video doesn't do either one of these guitars justice, blame it on a crappy digital camera.


----------



## Metalman X

Well....here's my current arsenal:


----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Always had a soft spot for Kelly Stars, nice gear man!


----------



## Jinogalpa

@Metalman X
your Jackson is insane. just didn't knew that body style. 
Reverse sharkys


----------



## soundgardener75

Metalman X, let me guess, you have a thing for explorers huh?

Kidding aside, love it!


----------



## Metalman X

InTheRavensName said:


> ^ Always had a soft spot for Kelly Stars, nice gear man!



Thanx!


----------



## Metalman X

Jinogalpa said:


> @Metalman X
> your Jackson is insane. just didn't knew that body style.
> Reverse sharkys



Yep...it's the Kelly-Star. Their actually pretty rare, from my understanding. Shame, cuz it's such an awesome shape


----------



## Metalman X

soundgardener75 said:


> Metalman X, let me guess, you have a thing for explorers huh?
> 
> Kidding aside, love it!




Yeah, indeed I do. Explorers and V's as well (though I currently don't own any). But I like the Jackson, BC Rich, and ESP takes on the shapes....sharp points as opposed to rounded edges. I'm just weird like that.


----------



## Metalman X

FACTORY said:


> *Washburn Dime ST-Pro Stealth* (in the "Guitars For Sale" area right now)




THIS is a thing of beauty! Love the shape and finish. If I wasn't so fucking broke, I'd be allover this like a fat kid on cake (and actually being fatass, I know all too well whats thats like!)


----------



## soundgardener75

FACTORY said:


> *Washburn Dime ST-Pro Stealth* (in the "Guitars For Sale" area right now)



It's a shame indeed for letting this go. Not a fan of the Stealth, but I'd rock this. I mean, look how gorgeous the finish is!

I wish I wasn't broke too!


----------



## Demeyes

There are some 7's and basses in this but I'll post it anyway. Most of my guitars are here except my Intrepid, Charvel mod 4 and the acoustics. Some are my brothers (the ESP and Rhoads) and there's a few we share. 




Here's one with a better view of the Rhoads Pro.


----------



## soundgardener75

Demeyes: Any way to post more pics of that sweet Tele?


----------



## 4Eyes




----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## Invader




----------



## afireinside

Gibby 50's tribute


----------



## Rex Rocker

4Eyes said:


>


Cool looking guitars! Do you happen to have more pics of the Ibby? I LOVE SZ's!



afireinside said:


> Gibby 50's tribute


How do those play? I would love a black one and get some P-90 sized hums for it.


----------



## mrp5150

Not very good lightning, but I kinda like how the pics look.


----------



## 4Eyes

Rex Rocker said:


> Cool looking guitars! Do you happen to have more pics of the Ibby? I LOVE SZ's!


the ibanez is not mine, it's friends 

here are some more pics of his gear


----------



## Johny85

Rex Rocker said:


> Cool looking guitars! Do you happen to have more pics of the Ibby? I LOVE SZ's!


Thanx, your SZ is sweet too.  Here are some more pics:


----------



## 4Eyes

I'm faster than you


----------



## Johny85

4Eyes said:


> I'm faster than you


Yeah, you're faster, but i have this guitar  so? ...


----------



## Rex Rocker

Thanks a bunch for the pics! 

I love the SZ's. I'd love to own an SZ1220, but those are hard to come across.


----------



## alvaro

4Eyes said:


> new bkp's replaced old duncan's



may i ask you wich brand is that bridge? looks very good!!


thanx


----------



## 4Eyes

alvaro said:


> may i ask you wich brand is that bridge?


Schaller Bridge "Hannes" | Schaller-Electronic


----------



## Progmaster X

Rex Rocker said:


> Hi! N00b here!
> 
> Just thought I'd drop by some pics of my SZ to get me started in this board.



Hey Rex, Thats a beautiful Ibanez ya have there brother! I love it!! It's cool to see ya over here.

Cheers! 
PMX/Prog Master(esp board)


----------



## eyebanez333

^ sweet Ibanez (i have the exact same one)


----------



## Rex Rocker

Progmaster X said:


> Hey Rex, Thats a beautiful Ibanez ya have there brother! I love it!! It's cool to see ya over here.
> 
> Cheers!
> PMX/Prog Master(esp board)


Hey, man! How r u doing?

Thanks, dude! Quoting those pics reminded me how much I loved the nickel pickup rings... Damn, I wish those were still shiny and nickel-y like when I took those pics, hahaha. I wouldn't mind how it'd look with chorme EMGs and creme rings either. A bit too expensive for just a cosmetic upgrade, but I'd be nice regardless.



eyebanez333 said:


> ^ sweet Ibanez (i have the exact same one)


Did you already post pics in the thread? Could u plz link me? 

Seeing pics of Ibbys is always nice.


----------



## Progmaster X

Rex Rocker said:


> Hey, man! How r u doing?
> 
> Thanks, dude! Quoting those pics reminded me how much I loved the nickel pickup rings... Damn, I wish those were still shiny and nickel-y like when I took those pics, hahaha. I wouldn't mind how it'd look with chorme EMGs and creme rings either. A bit too expensive for just a cosmetic upgrade, but I'd be nice regardless.
> 
> 
> Did you already post pics in the thread? Could u plz link me?
> 
> Seeing pics of Ibbys is always nice.



I'm doing great bro! How you doing? Na bro, sorry! no pix yet! I have an old Ibanez RG, but I actually haven't played it in years! It's put up in the closet! lol...Just playing the Schecter Omen 7 and the ESP's


----------



## Baco

My USA Custom Shop Washburn N4 in satin trans red:


----------



## col

Just got this yesterday, I'm really enjoying it so far. I was thinking of swapping the Tone Zone a previous owner had installed for the stock EMGs but I'm liking it too much to swap it for that tinny 81.


----------



## George Djentson

my prestigeseseses










http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/127125-my-ibanez-prestige-axes.html


----------



## soundgardener75

Baco said:


> My USA Custom Shop Washburn N4 in satin trans red:



Man, what a gorgeous finish! I will own one someday.


----------



## xMitch92x

My new Caparison Dellinger II FX-HGS:


----------



## Baco

soundgardener75 said:


> Man, what a gorgeous finish! I will own one someday.



Thanks! I reall love it too. At first I was going to buy this guitar with a satin trans black finish, but that one was sold a a day before I decided to pull the trigger. I decided to get this one instead, haven't regretted it for a day. The birdseye maple neck is gorgeous too, here's a quick pic:






http://iloapp.barcoo.be/data/_gallery//public/4/1273929432_resized.jpg?width=920&height=690Some more pics:











More to be found here: My Washburn USA guitars

More from my other Washburn USA's: My Washburn USA guitars

I love these guitars, the N4, the white and the satin black Idol are my main stage guitars


----------



## vampiregenocide

Baco said:


>


 
I normally don't like these guitars, but that is smoking.


----------



## soundgardener75

Baco said:


> Thanks! I reall love it too. At first I was going to buy this guitar with a satin trans black finish, but that one was sold a a day before I decided to pull the trigger. I decided to get this one instead, haven't regretted it for a day. The birdseye maple neck is gorgeous too, here's a quick pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to be found here: My Washburn USA guitars
> 
> More from my other Washburn USA's: My Washburn USA guitars
> 
> I love these guitars, the N4, the white and the satin black Idol are my main stage guitars



I'm not worthy!!!


----------



## hiflyer




----------



## shadscbr

My last 6'er...Suhr in the snow 






Shad


----------



## TCOH5246

My recently acquired Viper-401. It's super sweet. I'll post pics of my Rhoads when I can.


----------



## FortePenance

Haven't seen a Washburn in years but that guitar is amazing.


----------



## The_Icebud

hiflyer said:


>


That guitar is...


----------



## Frey

My USA Soloist in Eerie Dess Swirl . Sweet guitar by the way.


----------



## Bodom Child

My new addition: USRG20


----------



## RestorationAD

The Hand of Doom

Iommi inspired 23 fret Sapele SG. The neck is 13 piece Sapele/Bocote/Walnut with an Bocote Fretboard. Bookmatched Ziricote top with hooded winged figure in the grain. The Diablo mini humbucker is designed and wound to play the intro to Black Sabbath's Black Sabbath.

The most evil cantankerous malcontent guitar I have ever built. Threw itself of the bench while I was building it and cracked its horn. The fretboard lost a fret ending up with only 23... I must have been mezmerized by the figure. The control plate had to be made 3 times as it kept curling up. While carving the top moved continually and reveals new cracks everyday. The finish went bad and had to be completely sanded off. The headplate, top, and body all reveled seams after finishing.

Specs --
Neck : Sapele/Bocote
Fretboard : Bocote
Scale : 24.75
Frets : 24
Trussrod : Allparts double action

Body : Sapele/Exotic Top
Tuners : Chrome Hipshot
Pickups : Handwound Diablo Mini Humbucker 
Bridge : Chrome Gotoh 510 
Electronics : Volume and three way switch 

This started as a straight tribute to Iommi... it is now something of its own. The hand of doom.... maybe.


Build Thread
Website Gallery














Top before parts installed

Early neck shot


----------



## sandwichamwin

Such nice guitars... time for me to change that trend!


The 80's called....



... and I answered!  






The pickup and mounting rings look less red in real life. I wish the dimarzio pink was like the ibanez pink!


----------



## Sephiroth952




----------



## vampiregenocide

RestorationAD said:


> http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll19/restorationad/SG/HandOfDoom_00.png
> 
> 
> 
> http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll19/restorationad/SG/HandOfDoom_04.png
> http://s284.photobucket.com/albums/ll19/restorationad/SG/HandOfDoom_06.png


 
Thats one of the nicest tops I've ever seen.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Stevie - That S is SIIIIICK


----------



## Sephiroth952

Konfyouzd said:


> Stevie - That S is SIIIIICK


 Thanks kj!


----------



## Bungle

sandwichamwin said:


>


Hang on a sec, I just realised you're on overclockers as well aahahha. Anyway, that's a sweet guitar dude, I've been really keen on a 1 humbucker 1 single coil guitar lately. Yours definitely has a kick ass old school cool about it.


----------



## shadowlife

Bodom Child said:


> My new addition: USRG20



Fucking gorgeous...


----------



## Toshiro

RG group shot:


----------



## capoeiraesp




----------



## DISTORT6

2 of my Paul Reed Smiths





A few more


----------



## D-EJ915

^I love that silver, you don't see many guitars in that colour


----------



## DISTORT6

D-EJ915 said:


> ^I love that silver, you don't see many guitars in that colour



Thanks. That one is a Custom22 so it has a maple top under the paint. Unlike a standard that is all mahogany.


----------



## C2Aye

My favourite guitar in the whole world ever.












The last one just showing I just happened to buy a Strat on the 60th anniversery of Fender.


----------



## col

Bodom Child said:


> My new addition: USRG20



Nice! What kind of top is that?


----------



## Bodom Child

col said:


> Nice! What kind of top is that?


Maple)


----------



## col

Bodom Child said:


> Maple)



 I meant what is that figure called? Is it quilt?


----------



## Dimensionator

random pic of mine while i was soldering the output jack. the wire had come loose and needing retouching.
i decided i would clean and restring while i was at it.
sorry for such bad quality


----------



## Duraesu




----------



## espman

Sorry for the bad pics/fingerprints 
The guitars are an LTD AX400FM and a Schecter Damian 6


----------



## maxoom

1992 Carvin DC125C in pearl white,EMG 85,Wilkenson EZ lock tuners and black diamond plate truss cover.





Carvin Bolt, Dimarzio Liquifire/Crunchlab set Sperzel tuners





Carvin bolt kit















Carvin bolt kit,All mahogany body and neck,flame maple top and headstock,ebony fretboard.








Vintage spec Stratocaster,SD Texas hot Antiquity pickups,Callaham trem block,SS sadles





Fender Am Stnd Tele,SD hot rails bridge





Carvin SC90S Gave this one away to someone recently.SD JB bridge





Taylor 310





Takamine EF340SCGN





HM Strat, SD JB bridge everyone has to have a beater and this is mine but it still fuckin slays.

So that`s it for the 6 stringers they aint purty but they do kick some ass!


----------



## Xykhron

Here goes a shoot of my Caparison collection. After re-purchasing the Caparison Horus SnowCloud, I gathered them all and took a photo family celebrating the upcoming end of summer 






I'm sorry but this is the only decent photo I was able to take. I've no enough free space at home to put them together 

The collection is as follows (from L to R):
- Bottom: Dellinger II Pro.Black, Dellinger SE-OM, Dellinger SE Trans.Rose
- Mid: TAT Red Sunset, Horus SnowCloud, Applehorn SandStone II
- Top: Angelus HGS GM Pro.White, Angelus HGS Trans.Black


----------



## Toshiro

Damn that's a lot of Caparisons!

New pic of my modded Xiphos, which has new pickups(Crunchlab and Liquifire):


----------



## Double A

Damn, there are some stunning guitars here...

Here are some pics of my small Les Paul collection.

My first "real" guitar bought off from a former band mate. This is when I got really serious about playing. Before this I was playing a crappy and cheap B.C. Rich Warlock. Les Paul Studio DC:





My second Les Paul, a DC Standard:










My former main guitar a Silverburst Les Paul standard:











I love these guitars and while I still play them a bit I have moved on to 7 strings as being my main guitars ( A Loomis and an Agile). But I cannot bring myself to get rid of any of them.


----------



## Rex Rocker

Little update, I guess.

Epiphone LP Special II w/:
EMG 85
EMG solderless system
Tuned to Drop Bb w/ D'Addario EXL110-7 set

The EMG 85 is way too good of a pickup for the Epiphone, but oh well... don't have anything else to put it in. I also HATE HATE HATE and despise the finish on my Epiphone. I don't know what the fuck I was thinking when I bought it. :x

And my baby,

Ibanez SZ320 w/:
EMG 81/60
EMG solderless system
18V mod
Gibson-style 3-way toggle
GFS locking tuners
Tuned to Drop C w/ D'Addario EXL120-7 set


----------



## PyramidSmasher




----------



## Dentom79

Stripped it from it's glossy paint , cleaned up the cavities, hardware and neck.
Now it's my 2stringed ( not for long) , barewood, workhorse guitar .


----------



## hiflyer

Favorite 6 ......


----------



## 4Eyes

I did some oiling and waxing on the guitar last weekend, she looks like new now


----------



## Tommysixgun




----------



## blister7321

sorry for the shit quality
the v dosnt look like this anymore


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Baco

All of them, except my ESP (still at my luthier's to repair some paint damage):


----------



## K-Roll

my 2 cents..


----------



## abstract

Camo BKPs in a blue guitar anyone? In retrospect I have no idea how I convinced myself to order the camo covers, but they look surprisingly good when in theory they shouldn't.






There's not as much red in them in person. Something with the white-balance I think.


----------



## deathjazz89

I have deposit on the same guitar.


----------



## abstract

deathjazz89 said:


> I have deposit on the same guitar.



Mine?


----------



## deathjazz89

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## abstract

deathjazz89 said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Awesome. They're amazing guitars. Most natural feeling production 6 I've ever played.


----------



## Bigfan

Introducing my Charvel Spectrum here.
Stock with the exception of a Kent Armstrong rail in the bridge


----------



## Rapture

The Charvel is the newest one

(RG7620 in the middle, not a 6 but...)


----------



## Hepatitis_J

Jackson Phil Demmel King V, unfortunately, this is the only picture I have of it, I wish I would of held onto that guitar, it was such a sweet axe. </3


----------



## The Munk

Finally found my pics of my Jackson SLATM-TA.


----------



## deathjazz89

No more chainmail Ibby or Halo?


----------



## TWINS

These are my babies...

Prs Cu 24 w/ BKP painkiller calibrated set, tuned to drop B w/ 11-70











ESP Eclipse w/ BKP Painkiller - SD Jazz, tuned to dropB w/ 11-70






Charvel 750 XL w/ emg 85b 81n (18v), tuned to drop B w/ 11-70 (they're old photos)













Custom telecaster w/ emg 85b 81n (18v), tuned drop B w/ 11-70


----------



## Thrashmanzac

4Eyes said:


> I did some oiling and waxing on the guitar last weekend, she looks like new now



i must know more about this guitar


----------



## XxImGuitardedxX

TWINS said:


>


 
I want it lol Telecasters are my favorite body style, and this thing is just beastly


----------



## 4Eyes

Thrashmanzac said:


> i must know more about this guitar


nah..nothig special. mahogany body, walnut top, 5pc rosewood/ebony neck, ebony fretboard, hannes bridge, bkp pk bridge, bkp vhII neck, 3way switch, 1x volume, 25" scale, oil/wax finish


----------



## shadowlife

Bodom Child said:


> My new addition: USRG20



One of the most beautiful guitars i've ever seen.


----------



## Baco

My new duo:






and






My new main Drop C and Drop D guitar respectively


----------



## ralphy1976

that ESP owns..period!!!!


----------



## Drusas

What the hell, the holidays are here, a little Christmas spirit.


----------



## Bigfan

DANG! Got any more pics of those?


----------



## Drusas

Bigfan said:


> DANG! Got any more pics of those?



Sure, here are links, I don't want to flood the thread.

Green
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_84Su51gpBtI/S0wHjTeiJqI/AAAAAAAAADQ/ayh-XBVn5rQ/s1024/IMG_5231.jpg
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_84Su51gpBtI/S0wHlXtnczI/AAAAAAAAADY/vPHK1hjhuZ4/s720/IMG_5233.jpg

Red
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_84Su51gpBtI/TL3DZupOsaI/AAAAAAAABkI/A8e--LvOsDs/s720/IMG_0524.JPG
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_84Su51gpBtI/TL3DRfxfX2I/AAAAAAAABj4/jD3FHUnLmsU/s720/IMG_0523.JPG
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_84Su51gpBtI/TL3De05MjrI/AAAAAAAABkQ/ypawBeF076g/s720/IMG_0525.JPG


----------



## InTheRavensName

Black one is a new arrival from our old bass player, DK2 is an old favourite. 

On a related note, anyone have any old locking nuts for a Jackson JT580 trem that they want to sell me? Just to tide me over until it gets an upgrade!


----------



## spawnofthesith

My pride and joy/favorite guitar:


----------



## Toshiro

New neck day?


----------



## infernalservice

Excuse the crap camera, but here are a couple of my 6's:
Jackson SL2H with BKP Warpig set:





Caparison MF07 Horus (with my greyhound staring at it):


----------



## Giuseppe79

My new custom Strat





...and here you can watch her in action!


----------



## JamesM

infernalservice said:


> Caparison MF07 Horus (with my greyhound staring at it):



DAT HORUS!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## White Cluster




----------



## you_mirin_jobra

my Aria 1932 SG copy. terrible condition but plays like a beast


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Brisbane backstage pics of the 2 guitars I used for 4ARM's last tour:


----------



## Mesheshuggah91

I use the Laguna LE222 for drop tunings (drop C/drop A/and another weird drop tuning I like). I use the Les Paul look alike and the V for standard tunings (D standard/C standard/C# standard).


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## tvelt17

I should really contribute more on this forum


----------



## jem777az




----------



## snakeman4968

Wow, some fantastic looking guitars here...and there was me thinking i only liked Ibanez!!!!!

Ok, here's my current collection, all Ibanez...and all bought within the last 6 weeks or so......no, i'm not loaded, just very stupid with the credit card 

From left to right they are: UV777BK, Jem77FP, XPT700FX 'Xiphos'

Later,
snakeman


----------



## bosmaster

2003 Korean Epiphone Explorer, Iron Gear Hammerheads, Drop A, Custom Inlays and Stickered Up...








2000 Epiphone Les Paul Custom Ebony with Iron Gear Hammerheads as well...in Drop A mainly.


----------



## wbtoChris

1st post. Cheers!


----------



## JamesM

you_mirin_jobra said:


> my Aria 1932 SG copy. terrible condition but plays like a beast



Not sure I follow. 1932? The Gibson SG shape was introduced in 1961. I mean, the very first electric guitars didn't show up until around 1931, in which case the SG was FAR off.  Further, Aria wasn't formed until the 50s.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Armada said:


> Not sure I follow. 1932? The Gibson SG shape was introduced in 1961. I mean, the very first electric guitars didn't show up until around 1931, in which case the SG was FAR off.  Further, Aria wasn't formed until the 50s.


 
Its the model number, not the year I don't think.


----------



## JamesM

^Lol! Sure enough. What I googled didn't say this, but after modifying the search a little, sure enough.


----------



## Meatbucket

My baby. <3


----------



## Meatbucket

Whoops, double post with a rotated upright image, sorry about that folks!


----------



## Slayer89




----------



## m3ta1head




----------



## CrushingAnvil

phildaw said:


> This is my other guitar, I am getting a major urge to paint it white after seeing Michael Jackson... nice



 Fix'd.


----------



## JamesM

The second guitar I ever owned, modded the shit out of her.


----------



## decypher

I'm a very boring person 

(left to right RG350, JEM 77V, RG2550)


----------



## JamesM

^Nothing boring there.


----------



## CaptainAwesome94

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/members/captainawesome94-albums-guitars-picture4772-a.jpg


----------



## CreamedBeef

Guitars from the last 12 months or so...


----------



## ralphy1976




----------



## Beto

I wish the whole family was here, but my mid-90's Hamer USA Diablo - a 2nd hand one - was not available when I took this picture.


----------



## JC7

Check Out my Godin LG !






Well it's not mine, but.. I tuned mine to C and she's standing it
pretty well. And this guitar is a tank.


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## CreamedBeef

^^^ I'm a sucker for a Jackson....

nice axe!

and good quality photo to boot!


----------



## atticmike

This lady will be gone soon and replaced with a JP6:






Armed with Seymour Duncan Blackouts. 

Bye Babe :/

Otherwise I can be fairly lucky:


----------



## Humanoid

Just gotta swap the hardware to black.. and maybe a pickup swap. Does anyone have any specs for these ESP Sound Lab Custom pickups?


----------



## UltraParanoia

Crappy phone quality, shit happens


----------



## Dvaienat

My Dean ML-79 in Transbarziliaburst, tuned BEADF#B (w/ GHS 15-74). I'm going to get a set of Seymour Duncans for it soon.

And, my Ibanez Rg1570, needs a restring and a setup.


----------



## Zei

All my playing is done on the Schecter, since my Ibanez hasn't been set-up in years... I love them both


----------



## psywaltz




----------



## InTheRavensName

^ Dat rig :B


----------



## MFB

Do I spy with my little eyes, SIX Jaden Rose customs?!


----------



## psywaltz

MFB said:


> Do I spy with my little eyes, SIX Jaden Rose customs?!



yes man and the 7th is on the way!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/145381-jaden-rose-jhm-6ii-hs-pd.html


----------



## Giuseppe79




----------



## Steve-Om

those white jaden rose customs make me want to sell a kidney or something.... oh well we can always dream, cant we?? 

anyway, thought i might add some pics of my little, humble family 










hopefully they will be joined by a new 7 this year


----------



## MFB

The devil is that last one?


----------



## Steve-Om

MFB said:


> The devil is that last one?



hehe i knew someone was gonna ask!

you see, that one i got a local store, it was hanging there and no one saw it.

the sales guy told me it was a chinese made semi-custom guitar he bought but he needed to get rid of

all in all it has been my workhorse for the las 4 - 5 years, ive gigged with it no problem 

it has no brand or anything, its a 24.75 scale, 24 fret , medium frets, and it has an ibanez edge bridge copy which im going to replace with an original edge this year, as well as a much needed refret


----------



## spadz93

left to right, fender strat, schecter damien 4 fr, and schecter hellraiser avenger. the damien has invaders in the pic, but now has the emgs in the hellraiser (those pups are up for sale now) and the avenger has blackouts.


----------



## isispelican

Gibson Les Paul Classic 1960 reissue


----------



## BucketheadRules

Well, I only have 6s atm, so I'll post a family pic.







Please excuse the shitty camera quality


----------



## Giuseppe79




----------



## Johnboy_Ice

Amber Burst Flame Maple


----------



## Invader

My M-II with my recently "Lundgrenized" KE1. They're both in drop Bb, and the KE1 with the M6 sounds brutal!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Left to right: septor 8, dkmgt, dk2m, septor 6 and 7


----------



## Bigfan

That's one _lonely_ non-reverse headstock and maple fretboard.


----------



## ROAR

Got enough black guitars Remorse?
hahaha


----------



## remorse is for the dead

ROAR said:


> Got enough black guitars Remorse?
> hahaha



Not really...


----------



## ROAR

.......wow.


----------



## Luthier Luke

*something a bit different for ya *


----------



## maliciousteve

Invader said:


> My M-II with my recently "Lundgrenized" KE1. They're both in drop Bb, and the KE1 with the M6 sounds brutal!




I've been lusting for a KE-1 since I was 13 and that is one of the sexiest


----------



## MesaENGR412

Main touring guitars: PRS SE Toreros. Red is #1, Gray is #2. The blue one belongs to the other guitarist in my band. I have owned a Fender Stratocaster, Ibanez RG's, an ESP LTD, and an Edwards Explorer previously. Only one left besides the PRSi is an RG, that is in pieces right now along with my first guitar, which was a Cort Stratocaster clone. 






















Artist Page

-AJH


----------



## Church2224

MesaENGR412 said:


> Main touring guitars: PRS SE Toreros. Red is #1, Gray is #2. The blue one belongs to the other guitarist in my band. I have owned a Fender Stratocaster, Ibanez RG's, an ESP LTD, and an Edwards Explorer previously. Only one left besides the PRSi is an RG, that is in pieces right now along with my first guitar, which was a Cort Stratocaster clone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artist Page
> 
> -AJH



Damn man those toreros are nice! How do you like them? I am looking for a backup for my Carvin DCs and my soon to be mine Jackson Soloist.


----------



## dime3334

By dime3334 at 2011-02-08





By dime3334 at 2010-02-23


----------



## Gren

remorse is for the dead said:


> Not really...



Get those pickguards swapped ASAP


----------



## MesaENGR412

Church2224 said:


> Damn man those toreros are nice! How do you like them? I am looking for a backup for my Carvin DCs and my soon to be mine Jackson Soloist.



Thanks man! I really like them a lot. The neck profile, body weight and the features of these guitars are perfect for me. All of my guitars have had EMG's (most because I installed them), and these came with them. They are extremely easy to play, and the fret access all the way up to the 24th fret is great since it is a neck thru. I use the floyd a lot, so it isn't blocked. Stays in tune very well, and they have endured a lot of hard playing and touring the country. Ironically, they are basically what I would've asked for if they had come to me to do a signature model lol. 

-AJH


----------



## rekab

I've had this since August 2010 and just now got around to having it professionally setup today. Actions nice and low with a set of new Ernie's.. Probably still won't play it as much as the 7 lol


----------



## BlackMesa

The 4 I have so far. Jackson DK2M and DKMGT, Ibanez RGA121, and Fender Mexi Strat.


----------



## Kride

Awesome axes here 

Here's my family, small but 

Angelus with BKP HD set, Horus with BKP Warpig/Sinner set


----------



## 908beckerboi

Here are mine


----------



## Martyz

My ESP Horizon FR-II


----------



## ArrowHead

Kride said:


>





Okay, I give up. Where's the goddamn mouse?! All I see is cats.


----------



## Kride

This might help


----------



## craig-sansum




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Tom 1.0

Not as special as most of the guitars here but my baby.

Ibanez RG1822 ( 1997 J Custom )








Yummy Quilt..





My Epiphone Explorer...


----------



## matisq

My Epiphone SG Custom Prophecy EX


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

NickCormier said:


> Cant go wrong with a KE-1...
> 
> The dude who posted the RGT with Orange flamed top... Is that a RGT3120 or some prestige model or something?? Im looking in the market for a RGT lately, and that one looks damn amazing!


 

I have an RGT i know this is an old thread dont know if youre still looking for one 

i've got the RGT42FXQM in Mystic Sea Green Burst  
I have a seymour duncan JB in the bridge But if youre interested in buying ill include the original pickup send me a message


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Haha i need to find soem batteries now. ive read all 57 pages of this forum

Changed my pants twice  

haha FINDING BATTERIES THEN I'LL SHOW MY BABIES :]
Guitars:
2 Ibbys Rgs [For sale]
2 Schecters C-1 and Devil Custom
2 LTDs V-200 and AX-2E
Washburn Vindicator [For sale]
BC rich draco Ghost limited [For sale]
Fender Strat xD Mexi HSS customized xD
Washburn D-10 acoustic
I need a 7 :[ hopefully gonna get one soon maybe just a cheap douglas then mod the hell out of it 
Bass:
Peavey Zodiac Scorpio Dave Elefson Signature  [For sale]
I need money for a 7 and a decent amp ive been playing through a line ^ spider :[
ill take pics soon guys


----------



## Joospocks

BC Rich Bich NJ Classic. Purchased new a few years ago, and I put Dimarzio D Activators in it last year. Plays great, set up in AEADF#B with .062-.013 D'Addario baritone strings. My other 6 is my first electric, a Samick that isn't really worth posting (and I don't have a pic readily available).


----------



## davidb1986

So here are my 6s. 

They are:

2001 Gibson Les Paul Custom
1996 Epiphone Les Paul Standard
2008 Ibanez RG350DX (old pic, it has gold HW and DiMarzio Evo PUs)
2003 OLP Axis (it now has a black DiMarzio Tone Zone PU)
2006 OLP Petrucci (it has red/bk DiMarzio Liquire and Crunchlab PUs)

















​


----------



## Bigfan

Strat!


----------



## victim5150




----------



## davidb1986

View attachment 19355


Above is a pic of my Gibson Les Paul Custom with a used set of Gibson 496R and 500T from a Gibson Les Paul Classic (I like the sound of LP Classic PUs the most).


----------



## space frog

my good ol Jackson DK2M Dinky 
Jackson: DK2M dinky Inferno Red - Space frog's Pictures | Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## davidb1986

Tom 401vb said:


> My Epiphone Explorer...



I'm digging that explorer...............GREAT now I have GAS from either a Gibson or Epiphone Explorer!!! lol


----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## ahull123

here's my rg 520 qs, w/ quilted top, chrome hardware, scalloped fretboard, emg 81/85's w/ afterburner..... my favorite guitar


----------



## JayTalbott




----------



## davidb1986

Pics of my Gibson Les Paul Custom with a reverse zebra PU configuration and pics of my new ESP LTD EC-256 Goldtop.















EDIT: Yes in the last pic the strap button is on the back of the guitar. I got the guitar off of eBay for $280 including shipping. The guy I bought it from had bought it for his son, and had a $60 setup. During the setup the strap button was moved to the back. After this pic I moved the strap button back to where it was.


----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## davidb1986

Nice collection Rossness!!!


----------



## Rossness

davidb1986 said:


> Nice collection Rossness!!!





angel653922 said:


> Nice collection Rossness!!!



thanks guys


----------



## Krashguitar

My LTD EC-1000.


----------



## shadowlife

Rossness said:


>



Did you do this finish yourself? Looks great!


----------



## Kannon

Here are some past and present 6-strings I've had over the years, semi-Chronological order...Not pictured is a shitty B.C. Rich Bronze series Mockingbird (Black) I had eons ago.

ESP LTD EC-1000VB circa '06 or so.





Epiphone '58 natural Korina Explorer ('07-ish?) with EMG 81s.





'08 Paul Reed Smith Custom 24 with birds (non-10), whale blue










'08 Gibson USA Les Paul Standard Traditional, Iced Tea Burst











'09 Gibson Custom Shop Historic Reissue 1958 Les Paul Standard (Tobacco Burst); Burstbucker II and III pickups....AMAZING guitar really. Best Gibson I've ever played short of my friends' R4 Black Beauty.











'06 Paul Reed Smith Classic Electric 22 (CE-22). McCarty Sunburst. Came with Dragon IIs, switched them out for zebra 57/08s wound for me by PRS a little later...Great vintage sounding guitar. Turned out to be not for me.
















Continued in Part II....


----------



## Kannon

Part II...

09 Paul Reed Smith Custom 22 10 top, Fire Red Burst, new birds, HFS & VB pickups, 5-way blade switch. This now belongs to someone else on the board...
















2006 ESP Standard Series (Japan/export market) SV. EMG 81s and OFR. Absolutely fun guitar.
















2003 ESP Custom Shop Navigator N-LP-480CTM Les Paul Custom - Vintage White. This'll be the guitar I forever miss. It was EASILY the best Les Paul I've ever played, and just had tone and sustain for miles. It was easy to play too...but I admired it so much, I didn't play it as often as I should have. I'm definitely getting another someday...





















And finally, 
2010 Ernie Ball Music Man JPX Ball Family Reserve 10th Anniversary John Petrucci signature model, Barolo finish. My first EBMM, and probably not my last. Has me GASing hard for either the JPX7 or a BFR JP7 in transblack.


----------



## Rossness

shadowlife said:


> Did you do this finish yourself? Looks great!



Yup, it's one of my creations.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Kannon

Rossness said:


>



Is that Gus G. the LTD version or the ESP? Very cool.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Took some with my RGA321 yesterday.


----------



## dr_game0ver

prestige










takamine ed10-12 with hand made bridge(original has explosed...literally)





my dad's godin sdx-t





my ibanez gb-10 js (built in korea not a bs MIJ)





my épiphone LP JR gothic (buying 50$)





my LTD m100-fm tuned DGCFAD


----------



## Slayer89

-WRONG THREAD-


----------



## freeguitarist

Well - here it is - £220 off GAK! 


























Dropped B 12-57 strings with 3 extra springs to keep the bridge stable 

I want to sell it though and get either a Jackson or an Ibanez


----------



## Murmel

^
Massive pics are massive.


----------



## soliloquy

Rossness said:


>



what is that?


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Why so serious?


----------



## Rossness

soliloquy said:


> what is that?



Its a Brownsville Archtop that's missing its neck pup.


----------



## Kride




----------



## Kride




----------



## amarshism

Parkers sadly no longer with me as of the other week


----------



## Baco

I thought I had posted these here, but it looks like I didn't. Well, here goes, these are my Caparison guitars:






ltr: Angelus TR, Angelus M3B and Horus CL10MF


----------



## Devotion

Kride said:


>



Send me the sticker. Like yesterday. It should have been here already!!!!


----------



## Azyiu

amarshism said:


> Parkers sadly no longer with me as of the other week



What do you mean? You sold it or somehow broke it?


----------



## Kride

Devotion said:


> Send me the sticker. Like yesterday. It should have been here already!!!!






Sorry but it's attached to a shitty guitar. I'd ask these guys 
JAMESON | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## xRiCoRex

There is mine 

Jackson CS Soloist EDS









































































Jackson DKMGT






Grover Allman Simpsons


----------



## Viginez




----------



## craig-sansum




----------



## Sephiroth952

I though this one was cool, albeit complete accident.





And finally a profile shot.


----------



## amarshism

Azyiu said:


> What do you mean? You sold it or somehow broke it?



Had to sell to fund more rack pursuits


----------



## Baco

My firste ever Tele-type guitar:
















G&L 30th Anniversary Asat Classic


----------



## Zugster

That's a very sweet lookiing tele.


----------



## zackh

don't want to upload because my internet is extremely slow, so here's a tumblr post with some pics of my Yamaha Pacifica 1221M.

DA BA ND


----------



## CrypticFuneral

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...18553596_100001755472139_286316_8214215_n.jpg


----------



## Metaljim




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

xRiCoRex said:


> There is mine
> 
> Jackson CS Soloist EDS




whoa dude a while back I was like 'hmm I've never blue binding before, that would look great on a guitar' and now I see this!? BEAUTIFUL


----------



## xRiCoRex

AkiraSpectrum said:


> whoa dude a while back I was like 'hmm I've never blue binding before, that would look great on a guitar' and now I see this!? BEAUTIFUL



Thank you dude, I was a little worried when I bought it because I did not know how to get to the blue binding (flashy or not).


----------



## rumblebox




----------



## MikeH

Please stop quoting entire posts with like 10 pictures. Jesus.

Anyways, I'll have a new addition for the thread next week. Some Piezo goodness.


----------



## BlackMesa

xRiCoRex that is one badass Soloist. The blue and black is awesome looking.


----------



## xRiCoRex

BlackMesa said:


> xRiCoRex that is one badass Soloist. The blue and black is awesome looking.



Thanks dude


----------



## sandwichamwin

Yep that soloist is fucking killer. Very unique and works great! 


edit: might contribute something too.

My RG5000. Purple inlays on maple are the shit


----------



## Viginez

rg5000? wow, this is rare. great guitar.


----------



## beyondforeverbls

The Stealth Holy Grail!


----------



## beyondforeverbls

Washburn ET USA Idol Signed First Run #17 of 18 w/Cert!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Sick Washburns. I saw similar models to those at Boogie Street Customs.


----------



## THEE HAMMER

Just a few of my newer acquisitions.... some are gone by now lol.





Dana Bourgeois handmade dreadnaught commisioned by washburn.

1984 Ibanez Destroyer






Peavey USA S1






1989 Gibson V-90 w/floyd 25 1/2 scale, ebony board etc.


1989 Ibanez Jem777vdy


----------



## Hyliannightmare

the paintjob on that destroyer is ballin


----------



## nothingleft09

Schecter Ultra with Seymour Duncan 59' (Neck) and JB (Bridge). I love this freakin guitar. All Mahogany, set neck and nice neck and headstock binding. Plus, i got it cheap as hell and it's got the locking bridge and tailpiece from tonepros.  Plays like butter.


----------



## THEE HAMMER

Hyliannightmare said:


> the paintjob on that destroyer is ballin



Thanks, it has actually scared away most of the potential buyers lol, it's really really really cool under black light!


----------



## Kabstract

Jackson is a custom body my father and I made. The Red ESP/LTD now has Dimarzio Super Distortion and PAF Pro (neck) rather than the EMGs.








New toy! Alden Blue single cut.


----------



## rumblebox




----------



## Stealthtastic

This is my early 90's jackson swamp ash professional with a wilkinson bridge. love it. couldnt pick between chrome or black hardware so i put them both on


----------



## MFB

Not working brah


----------



## necrobassist




----------



## necrobassist




----------



## Repner

The one on the left, obviously


----------



## pylyo

Mayones Elf, ObG LP 57 reissue, PRS USA Singlecut 2001


----------



## OlisDead

My Mayones Regius PRO 6 custom


----------



## zakattak192

My pics are the epitome of shitty... Sorry 




The gang's all here!




B.C. Rich Warlock (Custom Painted by my dad and I)




2006 Dean Razorback - I know alot of people don't like Deans but this is one of my favorite guitars I've played.




Douglas Fulcrum with inlay stickers. It's pretty much unplayable. That's how bad it is. But it was a hundred bucks so it's whatever.




1981 Ibanez DT-400CS <3 It's my baby. I love it so much.




Schecter Damien FR - I got it a few years ago. It's alright I guess.




Jackson DXMG Dinky. Very good guitar. Tuned to Eb. Sounds awesome even with the EMG HZs.




Newest addition: 2005 Ibanez RG350MYE. It's an awesome guitar for what I payed for it. I named her Jolteon, cause I'm a nerd.

Again. I'm sorry for the shitty pictures


----------



## guy in latvia

since most of them are 6ers ill just post here, my family portrait!


----------



## InTheRavensName

Fr00t!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I love those Gunslingers!


----------



## Podium

just got a new hardshell case for my solo 6 
after string changing and deep cleaning!
isn't she a beauty?<:


----------



## MUTANTOID

THEE HAMMER said:


> Peavey USA S1



Sweet!!! I recently purchased one of those!


----------



## Mehnike




----------



## snegdk

Many capas here - here are my two: early dellinger and angelus:








And all guitarsin my house:


----------



## DevilsAngel

amarshism said:


> Had to sell to fund more rack pursuits



You sold a Parker???


----------



## Kabstract

Updated pic


----------



## s_k_mullins

My new Ibanez Premium RG920...


----------



## Disfear

My one-year-old MH-400. Cost me about 580 euros new with a bag and a set of strings.


----------



## rumblebox

71 deluxe LP


----------



## h1mera

ESP LTD H-400


----------



## jalmetalman




----------



## Mrkun

My ESP LTD Ex-260, its a great guitar


----------



## deathjazz89




----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## CrownofWorms

Here goes the two


----------



## degge

Skeletongue said:


> My one-year-old MH-400. Cost me about 580 euros new with a bag and a set of strings.



Oh hey,






Bought mine in June last year for &#8364;450 from my brother.


----------



## degge

h1mera said:


> ESP LTD H-400



I'm in love with that head, can't find it anywhere in Sweden though!

Bummer..


----------



## ruu

Custom Guitar made by Sinisalu Guitars


----------



## xenofife

i would love to own a caparison


----------



## vampiregenocide

ruu said:


> Custom Guitar made by Sinisalu Guitars



That is gorgeous, any chance of some pics of the back? Wanna see that heel


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

Yay shitty pictures. This is a few from my family.









Aaand my child.


----------



## Viginez




----------



## guitarister7321

^It's still a six


----------



## Xibuque

RG2550Z Prestige











ESP Horizon FR


----------



## Justin Bailey

Viginez said:


>



More pics of that bridge


----------



## Viginez

http://www.vigierguitars.net/gmanuals/gvm6m.htm#ADJUSTMENTS
here are some infos, like fine tuners on the locking nut or the 6 position rotary tone control with 5 preset parametric EQ settings


----------



## Hyliannightmare

h1mera said:


> ESP LTD H-400








the less nice version of yours


----------



## s4tch

RGA32 and RGA8:






More of these sisters: *NGD: I have a guest (RGA8 content)*


----------



## cgochis

check it


----------



## jordanky




----------



## s4tch

My buddy's baby:


----------



## Augury

My Epiphone Goth Explorer... waiting for DiMarzios 





Fretboard with my badass binding ^____^


----------



## Mysticlamp

Augury said:


> My Epiphone Goth Explorer... waiting for DiMarzios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fretboard with my badass binding ^____^


how do those play i've always wanted to try one out


----------



## clockworksam

Feels good man!


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## ThePhilosopher

My Warmoth I completed a little over a year ago:


----------



## s_k_mullins

From Left to Right:
PRS SE Singlecut, Ibanez Premium RG920, Charvel Pro Mod "Wild Card", PRS SE Mike Mushok baritone, and ESP LTD M-1000


----------



## Augury

Mysticlamp said:


> how do those play i've always wanted to try one out



Pretty cool guitar for that price, but you probably know what's with Epiphone, one is really great and the another is crap (even same models). So check it out before purchasing.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks for the love; here are a couple of closeups taken with my 20mm lens while it was still tuned GDAEBF# (full specs below the images):









Body Material: Mahogany w/Wenge top
Body Finish: Satin Brown
Neck Shape: Standard American
Number of Frets: 22
Fret Size: Medium Jumbo
Position Inlays: MOP Inlays
Neck Radius: 10-16" Compound Radius
Fretboard: Rosewood
Neck Material: Wenge
Neck Finish: Satin Brown
Nut Width: 1 11/16&#8221; (42 mm)
Scale Length: 25.5" (648 mm)
Pickup Setup: Hum-Hum
Bridge Pickup: Dimarzio Crunch Lab
Neck Pickup: Dimarzio Liquifire
Pickup Switch: 3-Position Blade
Controls: Master Volume, Master Tone, Coil-tapping done via volume and tone pots
Hardware Finish: Black
Bridge: Telecaster Humbucker Bridge
Tuning Machines: Grover Mini Locking 18:1


----------



## CharliePark

One of the nicest guitars I've seen. the black hardware really sets it off


----------



## ASTILKS

my friend was taking a photo class so and i'm so not a photogenic person hahah thats why i have that look on my face


----------



## eddiewarlock

here i go:

Most of the gear i own have been built by myself

Blue camo warlock: First build ever. Not a complete build, i had a bronze warlock and i wanted a Max Cavalera signature model Yeah, the one i never saw anywhere for sale, i wonder if they ever sold.

. So i replaced the plywood body it had with a mahogany body, single seymour duncand istortion pickup, grover tuners, and i glued the neck to the body:











Trans cherry warlock, all mahogany, neck thrubody , ebony fretboard, paua abalone diamond inlays. SD JB pickup, grover tuners:










A wannabe hetfield guitar . Neck thru body, all mahogany, ebony fretboard. Paintjob...is not what i wanted, after that, i started painting all my guitars:















Copy of ESP explorer ( But based on the one Jesper Strömblad from In Flames used to play). Spanish cedar body, purpleheart neck, quebracho fretboard:






Another Max Cavalera warlock style guitar. Neck thru body, purpleheart and spanish cedar neck, mahogany wings, ebony fretboard. Single SD distortion pickup, grover tuners:


















Randy Rhoads copy: purpleheart mahogany neck thru body. Mahogany wings, ebony fretboard. GFS crunchy rails pickup:










Bc Rich Warlock Deluxe. The only guitar in my arsenal i haven't built myself:






Copy of a PRS custom 24: Spanish cedar body, spanish cedar/purpleheart neck, ebony fretboard, maple top, seymour duncan JB bridge pickup, hot paf GFS pickup in neck:


----------



## eddiewarlock

Copy of a Les Paul Custom. Inspired by In Flames' Björn Gelotte: Spanish cedar body and neck, ebony fretboard, maple top. 






Copy of a Randy Rhoads guitar, Maple neck, mahogany body:






Copy of Warlock. nekc thru body , spanish cedar laminated neck and wings, quilted maple top, ebony fretboard, paua abalone inlays, single seymour duncan JB pickup, grover tuners:





Since i am a huge fan of The Haunted and At The Gates, i had no choice but to build a copy of a Caparison Angelus. Spanish cedar body and neck, emg pickups:











Copy of a Jackson KIng V ( more accurately, a double Rhoads) made with apamate a local wood that i thought it looked like Korina: Neckthru body:






Some upcoming projects:

Custom Rg , apamate body, maple purpleheart neck, ebony fretboard, single pickup and a floyd rose: Black binding around body, will be painted white:






Copy of ESP Viper: Apamate body, spanish cedar neck:






Les Paul standard copy. got the body off ebay, made of asswood. made a spanish cedar neck for it, rosewood fretboard:






Jackson Kelly copy:










SG copy:







Some random pictures of my gear:















Amp and DIY cabinet loaded with V 30's at the rehearsal room:







Hope you like them, feel free to criticize, thanks!!


----------



## deathjazz89

I can't even make a decent sammich.


----------



## Stealth7

Faaarrkkk! Those Warlocks are WIN!


----------



## endo

The Twins:







Both loaded with EMG 81/85's. Don't hate.


----------



## smashingpoop

aww yeahhh


----------



## AdAstra2025

A few of my 6's...

LTD M-15 w/ white EMG 85-X and SA-X












Epiphone LP Standard w/ DiMarzio Evolution (b) and FRED (n)






PRS Tremonti Tribal (now in a shadowbox in the "man cave")






Fender Standard Telecaster w/ stock pickups (now has EMG T-Set)






Ibanez ART-300 w/ EMG 85 (b) and 81 (n)






Project Peavey Raptor w/ EMG 89R (18v mod)











And my next project...

DeRosa Ibanez J. Yeunger-ish Iceman Copy (will do a "project" thread)


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Stealth7 said:


> Faaarrkkk! Those Warlocks are WIN!


 
Hell yeah !!!.


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ThePhilosopher

I think I love that Raptor.


----------



## s4tch

My $100 chinese Tele that actually looks all right:


----------



## Geetarism

1) Ibenez acoustic-my first axe in 1991. HAD to learn PLUSH!!

2) Epi Les Paul- first electric guitar. Love it. 

3) Dean Acoustic-Great full sound, nice bottom end


----------



## Humanoid

My latest Warmoth, ash body with rosewood neck&fretboard. Finished by myself.


----------



## BobbyBaja

Here's a picture of my Gibson and my Agile with each other.
They make a sweet couple <3


----------



## Into Obsidian




----------



## ivancic1al

^ I'm liking the two different colored pickups.


----------



## Into Obsidian

ivancic1al said:


> ^ I'm liking the two different colored pickups.


Thanks bro, I get a lot of shit for It but IMO it matches the whole camo theme! plus its a 60 which I wanted


----------



## Force




----------



## jordanky

Not so typical pawn shop score.


----------



## Church2224

I'll post my Number 1 Jackson, and yes I go wear Jeans and Camo boots a lot


----------



## jordanky

^That thing is sexy!


----------



## Church2224

jordanky said:


> ^That thing is sexy!



Thanks man, looks SO much better in real life! Your JP is gorgeous too!


----------



## Nag

natural soloist... need I say more ?


----------



## Church2224

Nagash said:


> natural soloist... need I say more ?




Gracias bro!


----------



## dymo

hey fellas as promised here's a few pics of my rgt 220z ntf.



















hope you like what you see (;

cheers


----------



## Insightibanez

Ebay Special.... Ibanez Prestige RGR1570 with EVO pups.


----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## CTID

B.C. Rich Mockingbird Bronze Series







I hate this guitar with the undying passion of a thousand burning suns. Then again, I really can't stand B.C. Rich (or Dean, but that's another matter). But it was free from the lead guitarist of a band I played drums in a while ago. It has a decent tone, 24 frets, and it works. Hopefully soon I'll replace it with an ESP EC-1000 or something similar that doesn't suck.


----------



## Force

That's a sweet guitar for the price 

I agree on the Dean sentiment, but Rich make some wicked stuff, gotta love the green Gunslinger


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

CTID said:


> B.C. Rich Mockingbird Bronze Series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this guitar with the undying passion of a thousand burning suns. Then again, I really can't stand B.C. Rich (or Dean, but that's another matter). But it was free from the lead guitarist of a band I played drums in a while ago. It has a decent tone, 24 frets, and it works. Hopefully soon I'll replace it with an ESP EC-1000 or something similar that doesn't suck.


 Bro that is almost the dead copy of mine except my headstock has the Bronze logo differently and mine has Rockfields. The prob is the BDSMs. You should change em out.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

View attachment 22419

My Mockingbird of undeterminable age. My newest, the Warlock, used for standard tuning. My 89 Shane, Used for all my extreme detuning. And my only acoustic, the Esteban. It stays a half step down.


----------



## craigny

Heres my latest family pic...ive owned so many guitars over the last couple of years...so many brands..but i'm deeply rooted in Ibanez now!




Model list: VBT700 Self built Fireman ICT700 PGM400 SZR520

I also have a FRM100TR production Fireman on order.


----------



## Gor22don33

Must've sounded killer! It looks great too and has an *adjustable bridge!* like zomg  (I hate PRS for never using them)


----------



## jr1092




----------



## Blake1970

Picked this up Friday. Bad pic though.


----------



## musikizlife

My Guitar Logistics S9 Banshee!


----------



## Into Obsidian

^ Love that headstock!


----------



## Buddha92

Into Obsidian said:


> ^ Love that headstock!


hahaha nice to see ya here Obsidian 

here are my Geets


----------



## DraggAmps




----------



## CTID

Force said:


> That's a sweet guitar for the price
> 
> I agree on the Dean sentiment, but Rich make some wicked stuff, gotta love the green Gunslinger



I got it for free. It has a good tone, it just... I don't know. It doesn't _feel_ right to me. To me it feels like a deathcore guitar, but I play more prog and it feels out of place. It actually can pull off a damn good clean tone, so I don't know what the problem is. I'd love to get an Ltd EC-1000, but I'm not rolling in money, so that'll have to wait.


----------



## Miek

I thought this one was nifty


----------



## BryanFTWL

Here's a test shot Ben took at my EC-600.






We both thought it'd be better if the right half looked a little more like the left half, so he's going to redo it, and throw more of the more tannish color on that side as well.


----------



## jordanky

BryanFTWL said:


> Here's a test shot Ben took at my EC-600.


Kind of reminds me of a melted milkshake... I love it!


----------



## MikeH

DraggAmps said:


>



A man of good taste.


----------



## BryanFTWL

jordanky said:


> Kind of reminds me of a melted milkshake... I love it!



Funny story. When I told Ben what colors I wanted, he sent me a picture of a piece of plywood he had swirled asking if it was the color scheme I wanted, which it was spot on.
It ended up being the mock up he did for Tosin Abasi, but Tosin never sent the guitar in. Looks like we have similar tastes.


----------



## psywaltz

Here are some pics of my Jaden Rose JHM collection:


----------



## canuck brian




----------



## Viginez

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-11945455/DSC00702.jpg.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## Hybrid138

psywaltz said:


> Here are some pics of my Jaden Rose JHM collection:



Any more pics of the purple and the red grain one? They look awesome


----------



## Force

Just an update since the arrival of the trans blue DK2 & better quality pic.

But no BC Rich's (my brother has my Warlock atm), red Stratocaster or the bass.


----------



## psywaltz

Hybrid138 said:


> Any more pics of the purple and the red grain one? They look awesome



here we are:


----------



## BASSMAN




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Force said:


>



cool.....never seen shark tooth inlay on a jackson.

sweet axes btw.



BASSMAN said:


>


is it carved? is that a special ed. or did someone carve it?


----------



## BASSMAN

M3CHK1LLA said:


> cool.....never seen shark tooth inlay on a jackson.
> 
> sweet axes btw.
> 
> 
> is it carved? is that a special ed. or did someone carve it?


HI and yes it is carved and I did it my self , and I all ways get a professional clear finsh put on them .. thx for you reply


----------



## Kaos-G




----------



## darkz

Just a simple ESP M-II 2007, very decent guitar.


----------



## Fraz




----------



## guitarchump

remorse is for the dead said:


> Left to right: septor 8, dkmgt, dk2m, septor 6 and 7



How do the Agile's play in comparison with a high-end Ibanez/Jackson/ESP? Really considering in buying a septor. I already have an AL-2000. 

Sweet axes, man.


----------



## DraggAmps

MikeH said:


> A man of good taste.



Haha, nice, right down to the Crunch Lab. You still rocking the stock neck pup, too? Yours looks a bit shinier and I'm sure you've had yours longer. Is the flatness of the finish wearing off like it does on flat black guitars? Mine used to tickle my fingers and actually make them start to feel numb from the tips of my fingers rubbing against the area on the body below the 1st string where your fingers touch if you play open-handed. Since, as you know, the finish is extremely rough from the black splatter. However, now the constant rubbing and finger oils have made it pretty smooth (although, luckily, it's still looks pretty matte/flat because it's just a much more durable type of paint than a satin black finish and won't polish to a shine the same way. Anyways, does the whole guitar start to shine up slightly and/or lose the roughness, or is that just the light in the picture reflecting on the finish?

EDIT: You know what, yours looks really kick-ass. It's like you got more splattering and finer splattering that's more blotchy or something so that it looks almost like a marble finish or something like that. More 3D/trippy. Mine looks more like it's covered in spider webs. It has less splatter and it's more linear. BTW, how much do you love those knobs!?


----------



## Zugster

Fraz said:


>


 

Very nice! What pups are those? They look like distressed BKPs.


----------



## Dooky

darkz said:


> Just a simple ESP M-II 2007, very decent guitar.


This pic has just given me masses of M-II gas. Love the maple board and EMGs. Awesome guitar dude!


----------



## K4RM4

Hopefully this isn't too many at once...

Ibanez Prestige
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Ibanez RG5EX1 (reverse headstock)
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting

All of my electrics
ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Fraz

Zugster said:


> Very nice! What pups are those? They look like distressed BKPs.



You are correct  BKP Aftermaths in black battleworn


----------



## BASSMAN

ONE I DID


----------



## s_k_mullins

My new ESP Standard Series Eclipse II...







And the 6-string family: 
ESP Eclipse II
PRS SE Mike Mushok baritone
Ibanez Premium RG920QM
ESP LTD Deluxe M-1000
Charvel "Wild Card" Pro Mod
PRS SE Singlecut Trem


----------



## MikeH

DraggAmps said:


> Haha, nice, right down to the Crunch Lab. You still rocking the stock neck pup, too? Yours looks a bit shinier and I'm sure you've had yours longer. Is the flatness of the finish wearing off like it does on flat black guitars? Mine used to tickle my fingers and actually make them start to feel numb from the tips of my fingers rubbing against the area on the body below the 1st string where your fingers touch if you play open-handed. Since, as you know, the finish is extremely rough from the black splatter. However, now the constant rubbing and finger oils have made it pretty smooth (although, luckily, it's still looks pretty matte/flat because it's just a much more durable type of paint than a satin black finish and won't polish to a shine the same way. Anyways, does the whole guitar start to shine up slightly and/or lose the roughness, or is that just the light in the picture reflecting on the finish?
> 
> EDIT: You know what, yours looks really kick-ass. It's like you got more splattering and finer splattering that's more blotchy or something so that it looks almost like a marble finish or something like that. More 3D/trippy. Mine looks more like it's covered in spider webs. It has less splatter and it's more linear. BTW, how much do you love those knobs!?



Just realized you posted this. My bad! I'm still rocking the stock neck. I don't use it too often, so I'm not going to bother changing it for a while. I actually got mine second-hand, so I'm not sure about the finish. Mine seems to still be pretty rough and 3D. I haven't used it live, so there's no sweat on it. It's a great guitar, though. I might hang on to it for more than 2 months. 

And yes, that knob rocks. Still getting used to the switch placement, though.


----------



## Tvin




----------



## berserker213

my good ol' RG370DX





Here are some of the ones I've had in the past:
my old Laiho sig - did the striping custom with auto vinyl pinstiping tape :3





my Sammick I had for a backup





The first real guitar I ever owned - my beloved and dearly departed Jackson Dinky Professional Series





And, finally, for teh lulz


----------



## violent mouth

I dont own any of these guitars anymore...


----------



## Ribboz

Took this pic the other day. Thought y'all might enjoy it.


----------



## Yaris

Ribboz said:


> Took this pic the other day. Thought y'all might enjoy it.


----------



## shadowlife

Very nice Ribboz!


----------



## uncle_sprinter

This be my ibanez rg120, it's been good to me. I had grover machines and jim dunlop straplocks installed.


----------



## MikeH

violent mouth said:


> I dont own any of these guitars anymore...



Good.


----------



## jawbreaker

My baby. Washburn WM536 custom shop.


----------



## Force

wow, that washy is crazy.


----------



## uncle_sprinter

violent mouth said:


> I dont own any of these guitars anymore...



I like that iceman.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Couple random pics I took tonight:










Not all my 6s, will have to get a nice family picture when I get one I'm waiting for in the mail.


----------



## Throat Hole

there is 1 7 in there but i snapped this a while ago this is about half of the 6 string guitars i have


----------



## Buddha92

mmmm white and maple jacksons mmmmmmmmm


----------



## JPMike

That's a really old picture, I took 3 years ago of the collection at the time. Still a couple are missing.

Oh, and my LP R57 I used to have.


----------



## Metal_Webb

My first electric: The obligatory strat copy, got it back in 2005 (where has the time gone!!). I've realised that it actually plays quite good, just needs some better hardware put into the thing and new machine heads.






The first guitar that I bought with my own cash, an acrylic BC Rich Mockingbird that I got late 2007. The thing needs new pickups in it, however it has such a dense and low tone, works wonders in B-standard. Also worth pointing out that this is probably the heaviest guitar I've handled yet, weighs about 5-6 kg (12.5-15 lbs).






A Samick V I got off a mate a few years back. It's my Frankenguitar, I want to experiment with something, I'll do it to this one. Last mod was removing all the frets...still trying to work out how to use the bloody thing now lol.


----------



## shadowlife

^^^
Nice Strat! Did it come with that paint job, or did you get it redone?


----------



## Metal_Webb

shadowlife said:


> ^^^
> Nice Strat! Did it come with that paint job, or did you get it redone?




Thanks 
Not actualy a paintjob, it's a vinyl sort of thing. When you're really close up you can see the print on the surface.


----------



## shadowlife

Metal_Webb said:


> Not actualy a paintjob, it's a vinyl sort of thing. When you're really close up you can see the print on the surface.




Interesting- so it's like vinyl sheets stuck on to the body? Wonder how that affects the tone...


----------



## Metal_Webb

Well when I say vinyl sheet it looks more like a plastic paper. I'd also like to know how they applied the sheet as there doesn't appear to be a join anywhere in it.


----------



## Spamspam

My current 'family'.
From Left to Right, 1993 Samick Aurora, Schecter Blackjack, Carvin CS6, Schecter Hellraiser solo 6, 1985 Ibanez X, horrible sounding acoustic hiding in the background is an applause, by Ovation.


----------



## munizfire




----------



## PoonMasterMaster




----------



## amarshism

Ditched the dean I thought it was terrible, and I really miss my Parker, had to sell in a pinch


----------



## jake7doyle

i didnt take picture but this exact guitar is mine now 

Jaden Rose Guitars | British Handcrafted Guitars » Deimos

2nd and 4th pictures


----------



## shadowlife

jake7doyle said:


> i didnt take picture but this exact guitar is mine now
> 
> Jaden Rose Guitars | British Handcrafted Guitars » Deimos
> 
> 2nd and 4th pictures



Congrats- that's a score right there!


----------



## 7phreek

3 new xmas additions for me. 
1981 MIJ Fresher FL450 
Shaman JP Standard
Cort Z42.
None of them real expensive but all awesome players.
Sorry for the low quality mob phone pics


----------



## Ruined Soul

Killer!


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Definitely still love my 6's

So, my oldest: PRS 20th Anniversary Singlecut










PRS One-off Tremonti II





EBMM JP6 Rosewood Neck (I WISH EBMM made more of these...Killer feel!)










Fender MIM Strat (Modded, loved, and better than any USA one I've played/owned)


----------



## GazPots




----------



## Zugster

I love that blue PRS single cut.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Charvel M2





X - Customthat I stripped and refinished in snakeskin pattern.. lol





Ibby





washburn





dont have pics of the others


----------



## mottobur

Force said:


> Just an update since the arrival of the trans blue DK2 & better quality pic.
> 
> But no BC Rich's (my brother has my Warlock atm), red Stratocaster or the bass.



Sweet!!


----------



## Force

Now I have it back I can add this too..............





It will be *GREEN* very soon.


----------



## Zado

This is my first guitar...Sx SST62 strat,I loved the neck and feel so much that i put a duncan jbjr and some pinstripes and I still play when it comes to rock moments,she deserve this.Immense guitar for the price imho.











schecter hellraiser c-6 deep sea green...i took many photos of it,but still unable to get the proper finish color,so frustrating


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sadly, these are my only 2 guitars.


----------



## wespaul

Pic of my James Tyler Variax (89 model in blood red). It's definitely a step up from the previous models. I need to replace the stock pickups with some duncans or something, though..


----------



## Rossness




----------



## Rossness




----------



## rumblebox




----------



## darkz

the strats ;P


----------



## Xykhron

Here goes my currently little collection:







L to R:
Bottom line: Jackson Fussion SX Professional, Gibson Flying V Gothic, Carvin DC400 Ruby Red
Middle Line: Caparison Horus IrisViolet, Caparison Dellinger SE-OM, Caparison Horus Walnut-Rosewood
Top line: Caparison Angelus Trans.Black, Caparison TAT Red Sunset, Caparison Angelus Pro.White

And here, line by line
















All the pickups are non-stock...


----------



## pushpull7

Well, here's the latest


----------



## BryanFTWL

The brothers:


----------



## mortbopet

SBMM JP-60... Going to sell it though, to afford a 7-string!


----------



## ROAR




----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

darkz said:


> the strats ;P
> 
> I love that ESP with the maple fingerboard, awesome !!!.


----------



## tank




----------



## Joe Harvatt

tank said:


>



What model RG is that? It's from the year before last right?

Here are my 6's...






Apologies for the awful quality.

89' Gibson Les Paul Standard (Limited Colours Edition)
90's Taylor 910
Fender Eric Johnson Stratocaster
Gibson SG Standard - (In drop Ab!)


----------



## BucketheadRules

New, much better pics:





















Oh, and this - been playing it a lot today because I was learning Ventura Highway by America


----------



## tank

jon, rgr465m, rg565 reissue


----------



## Kobalt

My Jackson KV2 and Schecter C1 Blackjack with freshly installed Tite-Fit's.


----------



## Bucks

the only guitar I own now, Been through many guitars but can never bring myself to get rid of this one. Love the old JP sparkles!


----------



## mikemueller2112

^ Cut your strings man! Ruining an otherwise nice guitar, it's like a hot girl with disgusting fingernails.


----------



## pushpull7

mikemueller2112 said:


> ^ Cut your strings man! Ruining an otherwise nice guitar, it's like a hot girl with disgusting fingernails.



Those are some long strings


----------



## Kride

NGD, last week actually. Edwards Horizon.


----------



## Bigsby

>


----------



## Ayo7e

I have to take some photos of my classical guitar Alhambra...I´ll do tomorrow...


----------



## Zado

Sorry for posting once again but I finally realized how to take decent pictures of a quilted finish


----------



## Kride

Would look better in natural sunlight FYI. Cool geet anyways.


----------



## Max_SMW

My main guitar, a Gibson Les Paul Custom Silverburst 
Bridge Pickup is a Bareknuckle Cold Sweat
I tune it to Drop B and it sounds heavy as a freight train 
(nearly weighs as much too...  )


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## maliciousteve

moar pics of the kahler'd warlocks!!!


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## infernalservice

Mini bird flock:


----------



## maliciousteve

Looks like BC Rich has returned to it's former glory. The Retro Gunslingers were awesome, glad to see that the other shapes are getting the same attention.

Also, those PRS' are gorgeous.


----------



## JamminJAP

my sixes,


----------



## Jaqiro

It was supposed to be a JEM-only shot, but the RG insisted to join in... So it became a family shot.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms

DslDwg said:


>



that fucking warlock pro is it? the gold and black one; its so fucking sexy


----------



## thelarrinator

sorry, my camera's broken 
here's 2 of my current 6's.
I have a telecaster in arctic white too, but alas... no camera...


----------



## c4tze

Jaqiro said:


> It was supposed to be a JEM-only shot, but the RG insisted to join in... So it became a family shot.



i need more pics of that premium rg


----------



## pushpull7

c4tze said:


> i need more pics of that premium rg



Would a six in the same color due?


----------



## Miek

NGD coming soon.


----------



## thelarrinator

Miek said:


> NGD coming soon.



is that the RGA121NTF with wooden knobs and decal inlays?


----------



## Miek

Indeed it is. Both of those are being changed, along with a much needed cleaning. Whoever put the knobs on did it wrong and wore a gouge in the top underneath the knobs.


----------



## pushpull7

I guess I'll have to take any more pictures inside as the camera (yes, I suck at photos) picked up the gravel slab in the other photos.


----------



## thelarrinator

Miek said:


> Indeed it is. Both of those are being changed, along with a much needed cleaning. Whoever put the knobs on did it wrong and wore a gouge in the top underneath the knobs.



its beautiful none the less!


----------



## Miek

Thank you! I need to do some work on it, but once that's done, I'll be putting up a NGD and somewhat of a review on it.


----------



## Wyvern Claw

Not sure if this will work, this is the first time I've tried inserting pictures without attaching them and they aren't showing up in the preview. But I'm gonna try anyway and probably make another post if this doesn't work.


----------



## the britt shredder

Miek said:


> NGD coming soon.





That, my good sir, is a very nice guitar


----------



## Miek

Unfortunately, that's all it's good for right now. The bridge is still soaking in naphtha, and I've got another bridge coming in on special order, so all I can do with it right now is look at it. 
orz


----------



## the britt shredder

Miek said:


> Unfortunately, that's all it's good for right now. The bridge is still soaking in naphtha, and I've got another bridge coming in on special order, so all I can do with it right now is look at it.
> orz




I hate it when that happens don't you.  I always have a guitar break on me right as i want to play it. so disappointing.


----------



## Mister-Tux

Wyvern Claw said:


>



Superb!  I have never seen a Nebula Rhoads This finish is particularly well suited to this shape!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Fender Standard Stratocaster HSS (MIM)
Nothing fancy.


----------



## Luafcm

This is my 91 Lado Supra, I covered it in stickers! Scary, eh? 













The sisters:


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## human_fly

My ESP LTD EC 1000FM ASB


----------



## fassaction

human_fly said:


> My ESP LTD EC 1000FM ASB



twins! So much abalone....


----------



## fassaction

Just my 1998 Epiphone Les Paul Standard. Ive had this guitar since 1998. My parents bought it for me as a graduation gift, and its one of those guitars that I will probably never get rid of. After 14 years, I finally got a proper set up and a set of Blackouts installed.....it was like a brand new guitar again!

Out of all the guitars I have had over the years, this one still sounds and plays the best.


----------



## Blake1970

^
that's hot man!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Blake1970 said:


> ^
> that's hot man!


 

Seconded !!!. 

I love the finish !!!.


----------



## alen_ws




----------



## fassaction

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Seconded !!!.
> 
> I love the finish !!!.



Thanks guys! People either love it, or hate it....Ive always been fond of it. Stage lights catch it, watch out....might blind you.


----------



## c4tze

jackson = win. one of the only few brands i can say "yep, bonerific" ... but i dont think that this will endure the future models and company/product management. specially because they closed or "cancelled" the last japanese producing facility and the agents on musik messe told me about not having a new factory to produce models in japan. no at the moment. no yet. no until now. that means only china/india crap besides the boring us-models. 

anyways, best jackson models have been produced in the past. from professional dinky/soloist, concept dinky/soloist, etc japanese models series beginning in 92 until the facility where jackson stars have been produced and slsmg were cancelled (2006 i think). since then there has been only crap concerning models. nothing special. just bling bling stuff with spec-bait n stuff. but at least it was japan made. and not outsourcing, fee-dumping and so on driven crap. its very sad. all to the cost of the musician. woods wont dry as long as back then. final inspections will be more tolerate. and bla bla bla you know it. high grade quality guitars for the cost of a upper mid class range instrument are dying.


----------



## rigg96

A video of my 6 string  What do you think about it?


----------



## pushpull7

c4tze said:


> i need more pics of that premium rg



Yeah, when I saw your post here I thought I'd put some of that 6 up but only one made it on here. The pavement shadowed too much on the photos but the one I put out came out ok. 

That desert red can't be done justice by most photos, it's really deep and is not the standard fair.


----------



## Don Vito

c4tze said:


> jackson = win. one of the only few brands i can say "yep, bonerific" ... but i dont think that this will endure the future models and company/product management. specially because they closed or "cancelled" the last japanese producing facility and the agents on musik messe told me about not having a new factory to produce models in japan. no at the moment. no yet. no until now. that means only china/india crap besides* the boring us-models.
> *
> anyways, best jackson models have been produced in the past. from professional dinky/soloist, concept dinky/soloist, etc japanese models series beginning in 92 until the facility where jackson stars have been produced and slsmg were cancelled (2006 i think). since then there has been only crap concerning models. nothing special. just bling bling stuff with spec-bait n stuff. but at least it was japan made. and not outsourcing, fee-dumping and so on driven crap. its very sad. all to the cost of the musician. woods wont dry as long as back then. final inspections will be more tolerate. and bla bla bla you know it. high grade quality guitars for the cost of a upper mid class range instrument are dying.


 How were the Japanese models any better???


----------



## c4tze

better than what? korean/china crap? dude, its obvious


----------



## Don Vito

c4tze said:


> better than what? korean/china crap? dude, its obvious


 Never mind.(I bolded US models)


----------



## c4tze

theyre better because they were made out of the same materials (jackson grover and wayne charvel exported woods, tuner heads and cans of paint to those japan facilities

this fact, combined with the low price makes them better for me. but this stopped sadly end of the 90s when jackson stars was introduced. i had several professional rr models and rr1 models and once took one of those for a funny thing i did in the lab of the uiversity: differences in attack, sustain and co were under 1,4%


----------



## allenromeo

Here's my and a friend of mine collection !
Music Man jp6
Ibanez jpm p4 
Ibanez rg 2820
Caparison dellinger II
PRS custom 22
Jacksol sl1

i also have an ibanez FGM , but actually is on sale


----------



## bob123

Saw this, couldn't think of where to put it.

Thought "Wtf" lol


----------



## s4tch

I bought a good old RG570. Finish was full of small scratches, so I decided to give her a sanding-polishing treatment. That's after sanding out the dings, and polishing just a little area:


----------



## Key_Maker

Crappy pic is crappy, but family reunion


----------



## ASoC

My baby (as far as sixers go) the neck is godly 






Feels way better to me than any Ibanez I've ever played, and it was nice and cheap when I bought it used


----------



## pushpull7

Key_Maker said:


> Crappy pic is crappy, but family reunion


 
Particular WANT for RGA!


----------



## c4tze

oh lord i saw one dude on german bay offering the same rga but with maple top. and that fucking dickhead put plastic mounting rigs on this awesome wood. and he even had to cut the neck one because it didnt fit. that nearly made me cry.

Ibanez Prestige RGA 121 NTF Natural Flat - Rar!! incl. Koffer | eBay


----------



## Ermz

Picked her up today, gotta get a JB/59 set in there and she'll be a sweet 'vanilla' tracking axe.


----------



## Key_Maker

Rga are pure sex, that's why is my main guitar.

Tight, brutal, light and ultra attack, i would totally buy more of them.


----------



## s4tch

s4tch said:


> I bought a good old RG570. Finish was full of small scratches, so I decided to give her a sanding-polishing treatment. That's after sanding out the dings, and polishing just a little area:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/37340188/DSC_4222.JPG



...and the job is done:


----------



## Ulvhedin

Needs strings and stuff, but it's overall done


----------



## mikemueller2112

Refinished and swapped out the electronics in my Jackson.






Got the thread here with some more pics from start to finish:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ngd-jackson-rebuild-refinish-loadsopics.html


----------



## CTID

Just got home from playing a show in Savannah:


----------



## j_m_s

Kev_maker, whats the blue super strat? 






Here's a shot of my 1992 Gibson Les Paul Classic Plus before I did some upgrades on it (RS Wiring Kit, Suhr Doug Aldrich pickups)






and here's it after the mods!


----------



## Key_Maker

j_m_s said:


> Kev_maker, whats the blue super strat?
> 
> 
> 
> and here's it after the mods!



Is a custom made by a luthier friend of mine, i'll try to make better pics one of this days.


----------



## c4tze

mikemueller2112 said:


> Refinished and swapped out the electronics in my Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the thread here with some more pics from start to finish:
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-ngd-jackson-rebuild-refinish-loadsopics.html



wow


----------



## BornToLooze

Just needs to be rewired and needs some strings


----------



## Kride

Half way there... still need another 81 in white. If anyone has one to sell, let me know...


----------



## Dooky

s4tch said:


> ...and the job is done:



I wanted one of these in that finish sooo bad when I first starting playing guitar. The finish is called Jewel Blue if memory serves correctly.


----------



## dkuehn1

oh its just my Dean Hardtail with a 500xl in the bridge. no big deal


----------



## tank

rgr465m+ofr


----------



## Aevolve

There she is on the left.  Plays SO well.


----------



## bouVIP

Just a little family photo before the PRS SE Custom 24 leaves the nest (get it?)

I love me some figured tops and dark fretboards


----------



## j_m_s

Fender special Edition Custom telecaster HH


----------



## j_m_s

Gibson Les Paul Jr.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## j_m_s

Fender John Mayer BLK1 Strat! Love this guitar to bits.


----------



## j_m_s

Couple more pics..


----------



## j_m_s

Fender CIJ 66' Jazzmaster Reissue


----------



## j_m_s

Loved the mastery bridge I installed too..


----------



## ROAR

Give me that John Mayer strat, and everything will be ok


----------



## Kride




----------



## j_m_s

@Roar, haha I'll only let it go if I can get my hands on one of the 83 reliced ones...


----------



## j_m_s

Here's another one.. it's a Duesenberg Starplayer TV.


----------



## j_m_s

It's got some flame on the back but I can't capture it well enough! 











more detail..


----------



## j_m_s

and here's a recent gig photo.. (not a metal gig haha.)


----------



## j_m_s

Fender CIJ 62' RI Telecaster Custom

















It's got.. Bareknuckle Pile Drivers and a Joe Barden Bridge and saddles. Sold this one awhile back. Wish i kept it!


----------



## j_m_s

Found a few more pics!


----------



## JamesM

Looks great!

I would have bought it.


----------



## j_m_s

thanks! Here's another tele i sold off awhile back..

it's a 50th anniversary Fender American Standard Tele.


----------



## vampiregenocide

j m s you have excellent taste in guitars.


----------



## amonb

My stack o' strats! The black one has had the Lace Holy Grails removed and Dimarzio Fast Track 2, Fast Track 1 and Chopper installed ...but I highly recommend the Laces! I will put em in another guitar for sure...


----------



## j_m_s

vampiregenocide, thank you! 

Here's another one.. shared this on the PRS thread but don't think I've posted it here!

This is a CU22. Currently has Tom Anderson pickups inside it.. these were taken when it was stock. 

Originally didn't like the neck on it but I've come to like it quite a lot! It's got the wide-fat profile. Very sweet. 


























Live pic of my bro using it at a conference!


----------



## Kride

Finally... I gave up on finding one used so pulled the trigger on a new one despite the different logo. Whateverr


----------



## MFB

Edwards?

Can't quite read the logo, but it is purty


----------



## Kride

Yup, thanks 

The complete model name is E-HR-115D


----------



## j_m_s

very nice, looks great in white! Love the touch of the white EMGs too


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## ZXIIIT




----------



## master of the human race

rumblebox said:


> FMF Corpsman I see!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

At band practice tonight.






P-90's, Blackout Effectors Twosome through a Fender Twin. Oh, the sweet, fat tones.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA




----------



## NickS

I also have a Larrivee acoustic, and a Carvin DC727 on the way. (Yes, I am a 
Carvin fanboy)


----------



## scubamabar

Family photo.

Not all 6s, but 6 strings each on average


----------



## j_m_s

Did some work on this LP the other day!


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD




----------



## Dooky

^ Very nice indeed.


----------



## metale

My Epi LP Standard.

EMGs out







BKPs in






Lousy pic of all the sixes alongside the sevens:


----------



## spawnofthesith

^Which BKP is that humbucker sized P90?


----------



## metale

^Mississippi Queen. The bridge is a Black Dog. Couldn't be happier on this guitar.


----------



## LetsMosey

metale said:


>



I hope you don't keep them by that ac vent?!?


----------



## metale

It's an ancient heater, it does not work, don't worry


----------



## BabUShka




----------



## BryanFTWL

Two of the Five.


----------



## MiPwnYew

My bubinga topped S series that I found for dirt cheap! It was really bright outside so it made the fretboard look lighter. Only fret marker is on the 12th fret


----------



## bouVIP

Current family photo. A Jackson and Ibanez (7 string though) will soon join 

(excuse the crap photo)


----------



## spawnofthesith

metale said:


> ^Mississippi Queen. The bridge is a Black Dog. Couldn't be happier on this guitar.



Cool, might have to check those out at some point. I have Gibson P94s in my Viper currently (and I am definitely extremely pleased with the tone from those) but its always nice to have more options. There doesn't seem to be a whole tone of humbucker size P90s out there


----------



## vampiregenocide

A few of my more traditional instruments.

Columbus Mustang copy
Burns Double Six electric 12 string
Fender Jim Root Stratocaster (my latest addition)
Agile Texan 7


----------



## GazPots

Rg2120x















Rg3120tw


----------



## j_m_s

Nice I really like the RG3120TW, sweet flame top.


----------



## Hybrid138

I don't have nice enough pics for my NGD but I have to post something... hopefully I'll get some good pics soon. It's a pretty unique tele IMO


----------



## punisher911

My Taylor DN3, Gibson LP Studio, with my WH1 Whammy next to me new apartment friendly amp set up.....Can't wait for guitar center to release my used black and orange Gibson SG Zoot Suit next month...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ok...so there may be one 7 in the pic, but the rest are 6ers


----------



## bouVIP

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ok...so there may be on 7 in the pic, but the rest are 6ers



I'm very jealous of that Ibanez Destroyer! It's like the exact 1 Phil Collen used in the 80's


----------



## capoeiraesp

These are my current 6ers. They're awaiting a 7 stringer though.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Garrett

Toshiro said:


>




If you ever want to sell let me know. That guitar is down right sexy.


----------



## pushpull7

capoeiraesp said:


> These are my current 6ers. They're awaiting a 7 stringer though.


Ok, what is the fanned fret model?


----------



## Adrian-XI




----------



## Zado

Toshiro said:


>


this is pur(pl)e pleasure for my eyes,sir


----------



## rgaRyan

My Ibanez RGA42FM


----------



## capoeiraesp

chrisharbin said:


> Ok, what is the fanned fret model?



Ormsby Custom Multiscale SX6. Amazing guitar.


----------



## pushpull7

capoeiraesp said:


> Ormsby Custom Multiscale SX6. Amazing guitar.



thanks!


----------



## diegocasmo

Here's mine.


----------



## wizbit81

Ok, below is my Vigier Shawn Lane (cheat as it's not mine anymore)

My BRJ Jekyll (yes that's mine!)

My Status Graphite bass (YUS!!)

and ME, with my Cavin Holdsworth Fatboy (my baby!)


----------



## Extremely Rotten Flesh

Toshiro said:


>



THAT rules.


----------



## Extremely Rotten Flesh

Here's just a few of mine.

There's a story behind this one. Check it: Jackson "Digestor" Guitar Restoration






And some Gibson love.


----------



## guitarmadillo

The pics aren't very good, but it is a bloody amazing RG. I haven't found any other 520QMs outside of romania and ukraine.













Dark pics and dat quilted maple don't show up.


----------



## BornToLooze




----------



## blister7321

BornToLooze said:


>


thank you for this, now you should do something about that fucked up knob layout


----------



## Kride

Updated fam shots since installing the EMGs in the Edwards. Also took the pickguard off for a change from the LP, I kinda dig it. Dig it with it on also :lol


----------



## rgaRyan




----------



## i-love-bcrich

ive had her for 2 months now plays like butter


----------



## fortisursus

Well here are my two siblings: ESP M-II & Jackson Pro Dinky XL




120627_001 by FortisUrsus, on Flickr




120627_009 by FortisUrsus, on Flickr




120627_008 by FortisUrsus, on Flickr


----------



## Ulvhedin

I actually have only two functionable 6s as we speak, but it's two entirely different guitars (imo) which suits most needs. Only downside is that neither has 24 frets..

Washburn Dime333.
This is my first electric, which I got pretty cheap since the neck had a crack at the joint, which got worse later on. Since I got a receip\receit? (warranty papers) in the case, and since it was purcased at a local guitarshop, i got it fixed more or less for free. Also theese guitars needs some war-scars! 













ESP Eclipse CTM
This was pretty much a impulse buy, since I found it in a store that was about to go bankrupt. Always wanted a quality LP shape guitar, and this feels more right to me than the Gibsons\Epis I've tried. I think I paid less than 50% of the retail on this guitar, and I really get along well with it. My prefered 6-string on most cases.


----------



## xxvicarious

These are OLD pics, but this was my barracks room when I was stationed in Korea
4 years ago


----------



## themike




----------



## PureImagination

A Hondo II and a hot rodded Squier. Can't wait till I have money, then there will be a Jackson SLAT3-6


----------



## SrDeMaFp

Extremely Rotten Flesh said:


> And some Gibson love.



What's the color of the SG on the right called? That is HAWT!


----------



## Podium

first family picture with my latest purchase - 2010 PRS SE Custom 24 
the rest of the gang: 2009 Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6 [middle]
2008 heavily modded Epiphone Les Paul Slash Ltd ​


----------



## Rossness




----------



## henchmanride

my new ibanez rga72qm


----------



## Tom 1.0




----------



## ghostred7

One of these days i'll get better pics. These are my 6s (+bass) except for my Les Paul, which isn't here right now. 3/4 of the Schecter Tribal series w/ the horns (headstock different in later years)...

Devil Bass, Devil Guitar, Scorpion Guitar (Baritone)


----------



## Uno Mas

Here are pics of my Hanneman signature and my Fender Celtic. The Hanneman one of the best guitars I have ever played.


----------



## Kride

New pickups for the Gibbo LP Studio, BKP Painkillers. Groovy!


----------



## Zugster

Kride said:


> New pickups for the Gibbo LP Studio, BKP Painkillers. Groovy!


 
Perfect choice! I have painkillers in my japanese LP custom and they're incredible.


----------



## LetsMosey

NGD: Carvin DC127M 






(More pics here:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...n-dc127m-teal-quilt-goodness.html#post3097085)


----------



## THRILL606

Turser Les Paul and Gibson SG Special Humbucker


----------



## c0n0r

My mh1000


----------



## spirit_crusherITA

you guys have some sick guitars...here's my main 6...got it for my last birthday (shitty photo)


----------



## BornToLooze

Put the 500XL out of my F-50 in there....sounds so much better than my forest did, despite being the same wood and everything






And for some reason my picture keeps rotating from how it is on photobucket


----------



## Forrest_H

My Ibanez ARZ 400. Kinda bad pic, sorry


----------



## Swarth

Extremely Rotten Flesh said:


> Here's just a few of mine.
> 
> There's a story behind this one. Check it: Jackson "Digestor" Guitar Restoration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Gibson love.



Gorguts avatar, and two gibson sg's?


----------



## LetsMosey

Some updated pics of my new DC127... much crisper.


----------



## octatonic

My current brood:


----------



## Bigfan

soxkbacd said:


> What a guitar...what is it's price bro...i like this so much..i will much happier if i have it now..



That post is five years old, brah


----------



## Don Vito

Bigfan said:


> That post is five years old, brah


It's an adbot.


----------



## RickSchneider

A crummy picture, but the only one with all of my guitars in it. I'll take another when i get my Agile soon!


----------



## Jackrat

Would this be considered flamed maple??


----------



## Jaxguitarist5436

Hey Bro, I got a moser custom too


----------



## moisesruelas




----------



## B C

NGD: Edwards E-LP-92
Gtreat guitar! Tomorrow I am going to play TOOL all day long


----------



## jrstinkfish

I actually have a 3rd, an Ibanez GRG121EX beater, but it's going to my friend's son to learn on soon, so it's being left out of the family portrait.

I've only recently picked up playing again after not touching a guitar in almost 20 years, and now I find myself obsessively shopping for guitars. If it wasn't for the fiance' giving me the stinkeye when she walks in on me shopping, I'd likely be broke with a room full of them.






Haggy is easier to play; V is just magical.


----------



## ExplicitOfTimeBand




----------



## Baco

I love this guitar...


----------



## s_k_mullins

Gibson "Thunderhorse" Explorer













ESP Std Series Eclipse II







Charvel "Wild Card" San Dimas







Ibanez Premium RG920QM







ESP Ltd Deluxe M-1000







PRS SE Mike Mushok baritone







PRS SE Singlecut Trem







And here is a collage photo, featuring all of the above guitars, along with my old Crate Electra (1st guitar) and my Takamine EG acoustic.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi

Here are some pictures I took of my MH-1000 yesterday morning  I'm thinking of hardtailing the bridge and possible getting some passive pickups like a crunchlab/liquifire combo. I don't mind the EMG's though.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Vedaskyes

my babe


----------



## gainiac




----------



## AmbienT

There are some seriously amazing guitars on here 

Here's my BC Rich Warbeast Trace bass and Warlock Metal web.
My buddy owns the Trace guitar in the middle.


----------



## gainiac

Jackson Dingky DK1 usa 1995


----------



## Zado

Baco said:


> I love this guitar...


that's a siggi!! go siggi go siggi





Toshiro said:


>


OH ATRCIOUS FAWK.One of the sexiest H-H superstrat I've EVER seen.


congrats man!!!


----------



## DslDwg




----------



## mojomusicllc




----------



## gainiac




----------



## Viginez

twins


----------



## jrstinkfish

jrstinkfish said:


>


The Hagstrom is gone, traded for a BC Rich Deluxe Jr V. The dog approves.


----------



## len

the heard


----------



## joshuallen

With the new EMG 81 installed (body work via drill, hammer, and screwdriver).








Body: Plywood with layered paintjob, now cracking
Neck: Kramer 200ST
Bridge: Rusted, blocked and filed to get rid of burs (finally!)
Tuning machines: don't quite stick up far enough
Volume/tone knobs: None


----------



## cult

Partscaster Strat.
Fender and Duncan pickups, alder body, OPMN, Planet Waves Tuners, Göldo bridge with Graph Tech Saddles, Warwick Straplocks.
22 Frets 16" radius neck built by a friend of mine luthier.
The body just got oiled and waxed, just as the neck.





My main 6 string.
2005 Schecter 006 DeLuxe: Kluson Locking Tuners, BKP Cold Sweats, Schaller Hardware, different electronics and wiring (Schaller Switch, CTS pots)


----------



## sobek

EBMM Axis Supersport from 2001


----------



## uberthrall




----------



## uberthrall

Ibanez RG 750......swirled body loaded with EMGs and mapleboard RG-550 neck.


----------



## uberthrall




----------



## Shroony

not in the family pic:


----------



## Zado

green jackson+zion+.........+mayones = boner


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, that's an EBMM Axis Super Sport, correct?


----------



## Zado

Shroony said:


> Thx man, but there is no zion in that pic...


whooops,it was from the messagga above yours,sorry man


----------



## Tom 1.0

Why cant you say what its called?

My LP...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## Tom 1.0

how silly lol


----------



## Don Vito

DrakkarTyrannis said:


>


This was pretty much my favorite guitar when they introduced it. Then I wrote off pointy guitars for some reason, and now I want one again. 

It's really a work of art.


----------



## whatupitsjoe

Pics from a few months ago, sorry for the cat pic, but it's my best shot of that guitar, and he likes guitars


----------



## RMG

Hi, im new here, here's something from our little workshop Neko Guitarworks, we called it Seraphim, i hope u guys like it 

here's the simulation, specs too






finally done

















Cheers


----------



## goodtimes




----------



## will_shred

My workhorse right here 

imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer

Got her signed by Paul Gilbert and Guthrie Govan. 
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## cajunboy2k

Here is what I have.




[/IMG]

Here is what I want.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## jordanky

The kids:


----------



## will_shred

wow ^, beautiful collection!


----------



## dschonn

Hey guys.
Here are my sixes in chronological order. I´ve never posted actual pictures on here so hopefully this will work!

1st: Squier Affinity modded with DiMarzio D-Activator + Air Norton
2nd: Gibson Explorer, all stock
3rd: Yamaha Acoustic
4th: BC Rich ASM Pro Fixed, all stock
5th: Ernie Ball Music Man JP 6 Mystic Dream fully loaded, all stock

aaaand...


----------



## dschonn

6th: Suhr Pro Series S-1, all stock

Hope you guys enjoy, let me know what you think of those!




EDIT: If anyone could quickly tell me how I get the full size images directly in the text like it´s seen mostly on here that would be gladly appreciated


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## UrchineSLICE

Everyones stuff on here is so outrageous  

Here is my modest collection:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Last three acquisitions...
















Not a single whammy bar, and that's odd for me.


----------



## xenophobe

I'm new here, so I've got a few to share... people from JCF and the ESP Forum will recognize me... Here's a few of mine...

2010 Fender MIJ Strat Factory Special Order 1 Hum, all Gotoh hardware
2005 ESP MIJ Custom Korina Flying V
1989 Jackson CS Dinky Strathead






My baby:





2009 non-US Market Custom Strathead:










1999 Jason Davis Masterbuilt Fender Showmaster Calender guitar!


----------



## LetsMosey

And here's the link to my NGD page. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...arvin-dc600m-quilt-teal-awesomeness-here.html


----------



## etb1234

xenophobe said:


>



I would love to see more Fenders like this!


----------



## xenophobe

etb1234 said:


> I would love to see more Fenders like this!



Me too, but it's unlikely to ever happen though. That's a 1-piece koa body... I've never seen another 1-piece figured koa body anything close to it from any manufacturer. They also stopped producing the Showmaster in 2009. You can't even order one from the custom shop anymore.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Different angles of light


----------



## Kride

Bought a Gibson Explorer Gothic. Had one of these couple of years ago but had to sell because of financial problems... and regretted it ever since. 

Shotty pics, it's autumn here so next the sun shines is spring most probably :lol

From left to right:
Gibson Explorer Gothic (EMG81s), Edwards Horizon (EMG81s), Gibson LP Studio (BKP Painkillers), Caparison Angelus (EMG81TW/EMG89R)


----------



## Xykhron

And here my coach of G.A.S. ready to rock:






Top row:





Agile Intrepid Pro 828 Dual Ghostburst
Agile Interceptor Pro 727 Tribal Blue Bound
Carvin DC400 Lava Red
Mayones Regius Custom Shop Artist

Middle row:






Caparison TAT Red Sunset
Caparison Dellinger SE Oiled Mahogany
Caparison Dellinger MC Titanium

Bottom row:






Caparison Horus Walnut Rosewood Fingerboard
Caparison Horus Iris Violet
Caparison Angelus Trans.Black
Caparison Angelus Pro.White

Carvin and all Caparison have been customized 


Last shot:


----------



## Xykhron

Kride, that explorer model is the ONE. I owned two in the past and sound and play huge....but also the weight is huge inside the OHSC


----------



## JoeyW

That purple Horus is beautiful uuuunnnf


----------



## Kride

Xykhron said:


> Kride, that explorer model is the ONE. I owned two in the past and sound and play huge....but also the weight is huge inside the OHSC



Word! I have a sturdy gigbag for this one so it's more convenient to haul. 

Man you have sassy Caparison fam man! If you're ever going to let go of the white HGS Angelus, let me know


----------



## Xykhron

Kride said:


> Word! I have a sturdy gigbag for this one so it's more convenient to haul.
> 
> Man you have sassy Caparison fam man! If you're ever going to let go of the white HGS Angelus, let me know



Sure!


----------



## NickS

My Carvin sixers. I posted these a while back, but they were shitty inside pics and I didn't embed them properly, so here you go.


----------



## smucarolina

asmegin_slayer said:


> Different angles of light



lol I think I know your apartment complex haha


----------



## will_shred




----------



## CrushingAnvil

These, I can assure you, aren't random shots 











Frets need polishing/cleaning 






Square heel goodness











Good thing about non-black guitars? They look decent with flash photography


----------



## m3talmike

ESP Edwards E-LP-92CD Arctic White


----------



## pushpull7

asmegin_slayer said:


> Different angles of light



I hate you! 

Man, I wish I'd have kept my 321........


----------



## RedDog22

JoeyW said:


> That purple Horus is beautiful uuuunnnf



sustainer neck pup too?


----------



## Jthoubbs

This guitar was handmade and given to me by my local luthier (who basically acts as my endorsement), Black Pearl Guitars.

It has a spalted maple top, birds eye maple neck, swamp ash body, sperzel locking tuners, a hand-wound neck pickup, and a Bare Knuckle Black Dog pickup in the bridge.

I love this thing to death! Sounds and looks great.


----------



## Xykhron

RedDog22 said:


> sustainer neck pup too?



No. It's a DiMarzio FastTrack II


----------



## will_shred

My baby. Also Signed by Guthrie Govan and PG himself.


----------



## Jakke

*BAM!* Japanese Epiphone:


----------



## ThrashnBash

My dad's old Gibson L6S from the 70s. He replaced the stock Gibson pickups, with Dimarzio Super Distortions. The pickups didn't hold up very well through the times. Needs some new ones, but one of the screws in the bridge mounting ring is stripped.


----------



## JP Universe

My 6ers....


----------



## opjames

See attachment


----------



## CrushingAnvil

NickS said:


> My Carvin sixers. I posted these a while back, but they were shitty inside pics and I didn't embed them properly, so here you go.



You don't need more than one wrap on the string posts of Sperzel tuners - it completely negates the purpose of them being locking tuners, but that's a fucking sweet guitar.


----------



## NickS

I know that about Sperzel tuners, but I am incredibly stubborn and prefer to treat the guitar like it has regular tuners. I do that on all my Carvins and they stay in tune forever even unlocked. Just an irrational/unreasonable habit of mine


----------



## butch

End of a project. Not perfect, but I am happy with it...RG550 Neck, RG560 Body, routed for neck humbucker. Who knew the middle pickup of the RG560 was in a different spot than a RG470/570? Anyway, some bobbin toppers, and inlay stickers, and it is done.


----------



## JamminJAP

opjames said:


> See attachment


 
Hey, is that white guitar a Charvelle, or Charvette. I used to have something just like that, except it had a rosewood fretboard.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

My main squeeze on a sunny day.


----------



## pushpull7

kreaturesleeper said:


> My main squeeze on a sunny day.



What is that pickup in the neck and is that the original in the bridge? (and what is it?)

Nice guitar btw


----------



## kreaturesleeper

The neck pup is a Gibson P94. The bridge pup is indeed stock (for a reason), and is a Quantum 2. Ive had a SD SH4, a Blazebucker, and a few other pickups in the bridge, but this one seems to suit the guitars overall tone nicely. And thank you.


----------



## Shroony




----------



## SeductionS

That legend and NT-II


----------



## engage757

JP Universe said:


> My 6ers....




You posted another guitar? I only saw this one.


----------



## Tom 1.0




----------



## Najka




----------



## pushpull7

Shroony said:


>



I hate you........


----------



## pushpull7

Tom 1.0 said:


>



I hate you..........


----------



## pushpull7

Najka said:


>



And I hate you too! 

All three of you, your guitar are TOO NICE 

(and I WANT one of those JP ibbys too but I've already told him how much I hated him before!  )


----------



## JamminJAP

@ kreaturesleeper
Hey, I got one of those! I love that thing... I'd love it more if it hade 24 frets & a 7th string, but I still lub her..


----------



## kreaturesleeper

I know right? Thats the only draw back I find when playing it. I always stretch, looking for the two other frets. I also love how different each bubinga top is that Ive seen on these guitars. Ive always felt that if it were stolen and stripped, I could still identify it based on the grain. Not to mention a drunken ding here and there


----------



## Luafcm

Here's me and my Lado ripping up the shit


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

My Jackson modding project, it turned out a real beast:


----------



## kreaturesleeper

The outline of the graphic on the pickup was a very nice touch. Looks good man.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

kreaturesleeper said:


> The outline of the graphic on the pickup was a very nice touch. Looks good man.


 
Really cool you noticed that. I had all the soldering done already so when applying the skulls I just removed the pickup ring.


----------



## ROB SILVER

My Collection of Lag Roxanes


----------



## Zado

This topic always makes my brain tell me :"How stupid can you be for not satisfying your GAS,even though you desperately need an amp (really,trust me),when those guys play some gorgeous beauties because they just follow their own passion?You're a damn moron"


I hate when Brain is right.


----------



## cromaticas

My ltd:
















And my recently bought carvin,only pic I have for now is this,I'll take more when it's in my possesion in about 2 weeks:


----------



## Jake

kreaturesleeper said:


> My main squeeze on a sunny day.


Lets make it 3 on one page


----------



## Shroony

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> My Jackson modding project, it turned out a real beast:


That is AMAZING!! Thumbs up man!


----------



## jakrentschler

my tele!


----------



## rockstarazuri

My rig at practice the other day. That's right, guitar > bullet coil cable (good stuff! Looks cool too) > amp. Was feeling lazy to bring my pedalboard (I cycle to my university)


----------



## Tom 1.0

How are you finding that Rasmus?


----------



## rockstarazuri

Suffice to say, I like it very much. Comfortable neck, versatile tones, long sustain. High quality, better than my Prestiges. It practically killed my GAS for other guitars.


----------



## Pedro

Some of them, but still missing a ESP LTD H-201 and Jackson that is part of a project atm


----------



## Cmohr94

My EPS LTD X-Tone PS-1 with Seymour Duncan Blackout pickups.


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## MiPwnYew

My 6's and 7's


----------



## Luafcm

MiPwnYew said:


> My 6's and 7's


Is that a DK2? That fretboard is intense dude, looks like ebony.


----------



## MiPwnYew

Luafcm said:


> Is that a DK2? That fretboard is intense dude, looks like ebony.



Yeah, it's a pretty dark fretboard lol. I just got it about a week ago and threw in a Crunch Lab


----------



## Dooky

My two Jacksons:
Soloist SL1




Kelly Professional


----------



## Luafcm

Dooky said:


> My two Jacksons:
> Soloist SL1



Glad to see that you are taking good care of my soloist. Ive been thinking about that guitar... Hahah


----------



## NickS

Dooky said:


> Kelly Professional


 
I've always loved the look of Kelly's. Gonna have to pick one up some day


----------



## PureImagination

http://s1301.beta.photobucket.com/user/Isaac-Uttecht/media/Guitar085-1.jpg.html


----------



## maruzen

Here's my old RGT 32FM-SP






I really have to do something about that purple volume knob...


----------



## arcadia fades

Recently acquired Caparison and PRS


----------



## Kride

New knobs for the Explorer...


----------



## Luafcm

I'm a pretty bad photographer with an even worse camera... but here's my guits! High end , low end, some new, some old...


----------



## Baco

Random picture of the day, my G&L Invader XL:


----------



## smfcbow

My Random warlock that i dont know what year it is  I will have pics up of my RG's tomorrow.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

My two RG workhorses. The first one I use as a backup for my S1520, which is my main guitar, and is getting its fretboard re-oiled today. Its a very special guitar to me, body was made by a gent in florida, and is thinner than standard RG bodies. Combined with the Wizard neck, the transition from my Saber to this is seamless. 










This is an RG470, with an EMG 81/85 combo. It was my main guitar on tour for 2 years, and has survived a trailer coming unhitched going down the highway and slamming into trees, multiple guitar stand failures, straplocks failing... you name it, this guitar has probably survived it. Still plays better than the day I bought it.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Family here


----------



## FACTORY




----------



## Luafcm

kreaturesleeper said:


>


Is that a guitar with one string going from the G saddle to the A machine head?


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Les Paul between takes in my co-guitarist's home studio/spare room:





Strat - My "Poor Man's Charvel:"





Same Strat with my Fender Clapton Signature lookin all sexy in the background.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

Luafcm said:


> I'm a pretty bad photographer with an even worse camera... but here's my guits! High end , low end, some new, some old...


----------



## Luafcm

Luafcm said:


>


must have moved this pic....


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Luafcm said:


> Is that a guitar with one string going from the G saddle to the A machine head?



Yes haha, literally just there to keep the bridge in place for the photo. I oiled the fretboard shortly after the flick.


----------



## Luafcm

kreaturesleeper said:


> Yes haha, literally just there to keep the bridge in place for the photo. I oiled the fretboard shortly after the flick.


I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to wail on that one string! It's begging to be ripped on, lol 


I'm going to string a guitar from the D saddle to the low E machine head! Guaranteed to sound messed up, might have to get out the MXR Blue Box.


----------



## BrokenAvenger

not your ordinary 6 string but hey y not show it off


----------



## downburst82

My switch ultima 4 signature, ive switched the pickups out for a set of seymour duncan p-rails  great guitar and ive never met anyone else that has one, which I like


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Downburst82, I love the finish on that guitar, beautiful !!!.


----------



## downburst82

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Downburst82, I love the finish on that guitar, beautiful !!!.




thanx, I think they called it "gold firemist" but ya I really like it


----------



## heregoesnothing

BrokenAvenger said:


> not your ordinary 6 string but hey y not show it off



You win this thread


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

heregoesnothing said:


> You win this thread



haha is that a lute?


----------



## Eclipse

Hehe cool guitars guise.


----------



## Don Vito

DanakinSkywalker said:


> haha is that a lute?


 Its a grampas guitars...


----------



## SeductionS

Some pics before it gets traded  (the Gibson)

Gibson SG Special Ebony:




(Some dude is willing to trade his RG3120 VV for it )


My RG2820 CT VV:


----------



## Darkened




----------



## Doomlord

This one is named "Dark Space" and is loaded with Bare Knuckle Warpigs (tyger covers)!


----------



## Force

The silver swirl series is stunning.


----------



## Doomlord

Force said:


> The silver swirl series is stunning.



The silver swirl finish is stunning although I have found they can differ quite a bit. The swirl on my KV2 above looks much less detailed than others I have seen including my silver swirl soloist. Maybe something having to do with the finishing process?


----------



## XBIGJIMX

Here is my main for years. I believe it is a 94 Heritage CM-150. The Emgs at 81/81's. Grover tuners, and schaller Roller bridge. This thing is a monster, sounds great.











Grooves rubbed into the covers





The back


----------



## jahosy

Mayones Regius 6 Pored White ash. A dream player. 






Jackson SLAT Redwood. Another keeper. 






Caparison TAT II '96 Red Sunset. Surprisingly on par with the Mayones and Jackson CS. Well worth the money!


----------



## Sleazy_D




----------



## Trent_Holeman

All Custom. 

Painted myself and had a full set of Kent Armstrong Motherbuckers installed


----------



## xFallen

2007/2008 American Standard Stratocaster in Sienna Sunburst (Ash body)


----------



## p2ltronilogd

Here's a custom Aria I've owned since I graduated High School which is 5 years ago.
Did a few modifications and this is the final outcome 
Specs below 






Body
- Alder Body w/ Flame Maple Top
- Flat Black Finish
- Red Bindings
- Black Pearl Pickguard

Neck
- 25.5' Scale
- 22 XJ Frets
- Rosewood Fretboard
- Bolt-On
- D Shape Neck
- Bird's Eye Maple Neck
- Natural Finish
- Pearloid Sharksfin Inlays

Hardware
- Chrome Hardware
- Kahler Type Bridge
- Black TUSQ XL Nut
- Kahler Locking Behind-The-Nut System
- Schaller Locking Tuners
- Black Straplock

Electronics
- Dimarzio Super Distortion Bridge Pickup
- Dimarzio PAF Pro Neck Pickup
- 3-Way Toggle Switch
- 500k CTS Volume/Tone Potentiometers
- 0.22 Tone Capacitor


----------



## Bucks

My two six strings.
I'm not a big collector of guitars, and like only to have minimal gear - hence why my sixes are both very different instruments. 

I particularly cherish my JP6, the sparkles were the best and imo EBMM made a mistake to discontinue them. 












A better picture, with the good camera, of my JP6 to show off the sparkle.


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Recently ditched the volume for an on/off config. The beast is unleashed!


----------



## 8stringer

Thats one small pic of one great guitar


----------



## BrokenAvenger

DanakinSkywalker said:


> haha is that a lute?



yes sir thank you sir old tones forth sir

starting fixing it up as im on break from work now woooo


----------



## McGilli

Nice guitars everyone!

I love seeing them all. Well, I went through all 80 pages, and I think I have a few that haven't been shown yet!

On with the show...

Godin Artisan TC


----------



## McGilli

Dan Armstrong DA6


----------



## McGilli

B.C. Rich Ironbird Spalted


----------



## McGilli

Agile 3100 Fretless 12 String


----------



## McGilli

PRS Orianthi


----------



## McGilli

Ibanez SZ720


----------



## McGilli

B.C. Rich Eagle Deluxe


----------



## McGilli

Ibanez SZ520


----------



## McGilli

Ibanez ARZ 307


----------



## McGilli

Hadean 628



















Thanks for looking!


----------



## Force

Time for an updated pic me thinks....................


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Hamer Diablo





Heritage VIP2





Jackson SL2H Soloist





Kramer Pacer Imperial





Ibanez RG3120





ESP S800





Ibanez RG2250Z


----------



## ooidort

I think I'm in love.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Xibuque

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/222034-ngd-mayones-content-thanks-santa.html


----------



## kreaturesleeper

SouthpawGuy said:


> Kramer Pacer Imperial



Beautiful claw neck Pacer . Was wondering when Id find another Kramer fiend on SS.


----------



## Hate

My new toy


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

That red Ibby is a beautiful guitar, I want one !!!.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

jahosy said:


> Mayones Regius 6 Pored White ash. A dream player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson SLAT Redwood. Another keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caparison TAT II '96 Red Sunset. Surprisingly on par with the Mayones and Jackson CS. Well worth the money!



These are absolutely beautiful guitars.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Kride said:


> Bought a Gibson Explorer Gothic. Had one of these couple of years ago but had to sell because of financial problems... and regretted it ever since.
> 
> Shotty pics, it's autumn here so next the sun shines is spring most probably :lol
> 
> From left to right:
> Gibson Explorer Gothic (EMG81s), Edwards Horizon (EMG81s), Gibson LP Studio (BKP Painkillers), Caparison Angelus (EMG81TW/EMG89R)



great looking family pic


----------



## Valbert

My baby, earlier 2012.


----------



## jdeathkelly

^^

I've had so much GAS for one of those! What is the neck comparable to, if I may ask?


----------



## Valbert

jdeathkelly said:


> ^^
> 
> I've had so much GAS for one of those! What is the neck comparable to, if I may ask?



It's basically a normal c-shaped neck with a very slight u-shape to it. Compared to the Steinberger I owned before this one (the GR in my avatar), it's a bit less beefy.

The playability is awesome. Totally straight neck, no dead spots or much fret buzz even with low action. I especially love the phenolic fingerboard, it's so smooth and fast


----------



## jdeathkelly

Valbert said:


> It's basically a normal c-shaped neck with a very slight u-shape to it. Compared to the Steinberger I owned before this one (the GR in my avatar), it's a bit less beefy.
> 
> The playability is awesome. Totally straight neck, no dead spots or much fret buzz even with low action. I especially love the phenolic fingerboard, it's so smooth and fast



Thanks. I saw that guitar a few years back and have wanted it ever since, but couldn't find any good descriptions (best one was one the gibson forums "it doesn't feel like a les paul")


----------



## ESPSJ

My sexy Ibanez RG321mh, killer guitar.





My old ESP LTD MH400 that I sold because the Floyd was impractical at the time.





Jackson DX10D. Pretty much brought this guitar a few weeks after selling the MH400 due to realizing I need a guitar that's always in standard therefore a Floyd could then work again :/


----------



## Galeus708

This is a picture I took of my PRS Custom 22 when I first got it, about 5/6 years ago.


----------



## Kride

NGD, 1987 Charvel Model 6


IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v308/christeraser/Geetar%20stuff/Charvel%20M6/IMG_0845.jpg[/IMG]


























With the Horizon


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Kride,


I love your Charvel model 6 in red it looks really awesome in that colour, I have one in dark cherry, and its an awesome guitar. I have a Seymour Duncan JB (Bridge), Quarter Pounder (Middle), and a JB Junior for the neck. 


My Other Charvel is a 1989 Fusion Custom (Cobalt Blue), and I`m saving up for some new pick ups for it !!!. 


80`s Charvels rule !!!.


----------



## DoomMantia

Family shot




PRS CU24 10 Top




Warmoth partscaster - Only just finished putting it together




Ibanez RGT42 - Never gets played




Jackson Performer PS4 I think. First electric, only gets kept for sentimental vale 




Takamine TAN16C


----------



## ESPSJ

Ibanez RGT42 - Never gets played




Dude! That is one killer looking guitar. "Never gets played" well why the heck not? Hehe c;


----------



## Kride

Boredom striked. Guitarfam 2013 minus my Keytone electroacoustic.

The Angelus is still 'inbetween pickups' .Still searching for a 2nd hand Norton/AT1 for the bridge.

From L to R:
2001 Gibson Explorer Gothic (EMG 81TW/89R)
2007 Gibson Les Paul Studio (BKP Painkiller set)
2001 Caparison Angelus (Dimarzio PAF Classic/Invisipup)
1987 Charvel Model 6 (Jackson J50BC/J200/J200)
2000-ish Edwards E-HR-115D (EMG 81/81)


----------



## SouthpawGuy




----------



## Birdman

Skervesen Raptor Sisters.....


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## Whammy




----------



## Kride

^Very nice!! Is this the new RG3xxv or RG565?

Current family shot:


----------



## kreaturesleeper

The newest addition to my herd. My recently completed Kramer Focus 4000 project.


----------



## Whammy

Kride said:


> ^Very nice!! Is this the new RG3xxv or RG565?



Neither actually. It's the RGR465m. They were issued in 2010. Based on the RG565 obviously 

You got sweet guitars


----------



## naavanka_

Mah *yet* unbeatable combination of an Orange and a PRS STD22


----------



## 1968 Charger B5

My current guitars...

In the market for a 7 now....not sure what I want...

the ibby927qm has been callin my name...


----------



## JamminJAP

1968 Charger B5 said:


> My current guitars...
> 
> In the market for a 7 now....not sure what I want...
> 
> the ibby927qm has been callin my name...


 

Im calling youooooo...







Those 6's you have are looking pretty sweet!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

A few of my girls...






Gibson "Thunderhorse" Explorer
PRS Tremonti 10-top
Music Man BFR JPX with roasted maple neck


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

My workhorses for band's current tour with Testament/Overkill/Flotsam & Jetsam.


----------



## satchisgod

s_k_mullins said:


> A few of my girls...
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson "Thunderhorse" Explorer
> PRS Tremonti 10-top
> Music Man BFR JPX with roasted maple neck


 
You have great taste my friend!! Class guitars!


----------



## Austin_AcuffFTR

PRS SE Custom with Seymour Duncan JB in the bridge


----------



## WidekMusic

Mayones Setius Custom


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants

s_k_mullins said:


> A few of my girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibson "Thunderhorse" Explorer
> PRS Tremonti 10-top
> Music Man BFR JPX with roasted maple neck



I want a Thunderhorse! How does she play?


----------



## Lax

This roasted BFR is overkill


----------



## s_k_mullins

WeLookLikeGiants said:


> I want a Thunderhorse! How does she play?



I love the way it plays. It has a pretty fast neck. It has some thickness to it, but not overly beefy. And the fretboard is uber slick and smooth. Frets are dressed nicely as well. 



Lax said:


> This roasted BFR is overkill



How so?


----------



## Lax

s_k_mullins said:


> How so?


It's a BFR, color is great, neck is roasted, it's great


----------



## s_k_mullins

Lax said:


> It's a BFR, color is great, neck is roasted, it's great



Oh ok, I got ya.  I thought you meant that in a negative way. 

But yeah, I love that JPX. And that version (turquoise with roasted neck) isn't that common, so I guess it makes it pretty special to me.


----------



## arcadia fades




----------



## eklundh

NGD Ibanez RG1451:





















Schecter C1+:


----------



## davedeath

LTD h302


----------



## Oli

RGA121NTF


----------



## Symb0lic

Dean ML

And yes, I am not entirely sure how to get a full screen picture uploaded, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Oli

Symb0lic said:


> Dean ML
> 
> And yes, I am not entirely sure how to get a full screen picture uploaded, any help would be appreciated.



Create a Photobucket account, upload your photos, and then embed the direct link onto this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Symb0lic

Oli said:


> Create a Photobucket account, upload your photos, and then embed the direct link onto this thread.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Kride

New pickup for the ESP Horizon, thanks to ibanez4lifesz  
Also, a new neck pickup is on the way 

Mismatching (creme) is probably not everyones' cup of tea but I kinda dig it


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Symb0lic

feraledge said:


>



Dude that SL3 is super sick! How much did that run you?


----------



## feraledge

The SLAT3-6 was an awesome deal. Guitar Center didn't know what they had. $600 with case, awesome condition. Pics under NGW in the standards section.


----------



## Symb0lic

If I could find one for that price I'd die a happy man.


----------



## naavanka_

Double NGD last week.
Parker Fly Deluxe hardtail, i think this is one of the earlier models with the older Dimarzios.





And a Camac strat, some MIJ goodness from the -70s-ish.


----------



## Spectre 1

My baby - Jackson Stars Soloist


----------



## Force

Force said:


> Time for an updated pic me thinks....................



Where's my fucking picture gone?


----------



## Kride

New pickups for my Angelus!
Got a Dimarzio PAF Classic for the neck and a Suhr Aldrich (from Omrat). Schweet!

Sadly I broke the high e string after about 5min jamming :/ oh well, needs new fresh strings anyways!


----------



## SuperNovaRG1570

Ibanez RG Prestige 1570 MRB & Custom X


----------



## aus-rotten

New Toy, DBZ USA Bird Of Prey Snake


----------



## Force

Um......ok........it's back now :s


----------



## SeductionS

My 3 Ibanez'.
(Sorry for the low quality pics).






Ibanez MTM-2, EMG loaded






Ibanez RGA 121, DiMarzio Crunchlab in the bridge, stock pup in the neck.






Ibanez RG2820 CT VV, 2x DiMarzio D'Activator


----------



## SouthpawGuy




----------



## Humanoid

Refinished ESP LTD H-302


----------



## tscoolberth

First V ever. Love it ! Jackson RR3. SD pups.


----------



## Dayviewer

My PRS SE Singlecut and Ibanez ICX120


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## davedeath

Humanoid said:


> Refinished ESP LTD H-302



Dude, you just made my life so hard right now


----------



## Humanoid

davedeath said:


> Dude, you just made my life so hard right now



This is the best six string I have. Only cost me under 400 few years ago. A killer deal.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Humanoid said:


> Refinished ESP LTD H-302



Goooooood lord.


----------



## Loomer

HASSELHOFF!!


----------



## uberthrall

Just switched up my collection a bit.


Top row, L-R: Ibanez RG 3120, Shadow G214, Washburn EC29, Custom shredder made by California luthier Patrick Bubien.

Bottom row L-R: Ibanez RG (RG 750 body/RG 550 neck), Zion Radicaster, Zion Carvetop Radicaster project.


----------



## Polythoral

Just picked up this off brand Chinese tele today.






It plays surprisingly well after set-up, just needs new pickups. Might post a NGD when I have time, but I have to head to work now.


----------



## DeathMentaL

had a mate over earlier recording, i took this photograph for him. It's the new Hellrazer.


----------



## SeductionS

Polythoral said:


> Just picked up this off brand Chinese tele today.
> 
> porn
> 
> It plays surprisingly well after set-up, just needs new pickups. Might post a NGD when I have time, but I have to head to work now.



You, sir, have a great taste of guitars


----------



## Charlez

Squier Jim Root Tele with Seymour Duncan Blackouts


----------



## OneLazyAssMotherFucker

Rondo Agile AL-2000, my first guitar. Sorry for shitty quality all I had was my phone camera. Is a really nice guitar but could use new pickups


----------



## satchisgod

A family photo update. Got a new Les Paul Traditional Mahogany Satin in a worn brown finish last week. That guitar is amazing. I've never experienced sustain like it!!!


----------



## sstepho

is that a walnut neck on the bass?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

uberthrall said:


> Just switched up my collection a bit.
> 
> 
> Top row, L-R: Ibanez RG 3120, Shadow G214, Washburn EC29, Custom shredder made by California luthier Patrick Bubien.
> 
> Bottom row L-R: Ibanez RG (RG 750 body/RG 550 neck), Zion Radicaster, Zion Carvetop Radicaster project.



I like the finish on that Zion...the colors are more my style than the one you bought from me a million years ago (magenta to gold burst with the black spongy marbling)


----------



## Stijnson

My Jackson!


----------



## uberthrall

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I like the finish on that Zion...the colors are more my style than the one you bought from me a million years ago (magenta to gold burst with the black spongy marbling)


 


Yeah, that one was the one that started the whole Zion thing for me. I've had 8 or 9 of them since then. Really nice guitars.....


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

uberthrall said:


> Yeah, that one was the one that started the whole Zion thing for me. I've had 8 or 9 of them since then. Really nice guitars.....



Sweet. I want to get another guitar similar to that one....in specs, at least. After I got it fixed up to sell, I took it to my old band's practice space, plugged it into my Deliverance, and wished I didn't have to sell it!


----------



## uberthrall

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Sweet. I want to get another guitar similar to that one....in specs, at least. After I got it fixed up to sell, I took it to my old band's practice space, plugged it into my Deliverance, and wished I didn't have to sell it!


 


Yeah, I regret moving that one too........it's in Italy last I heard. You were right about the 18 volt mod on that one too.....really made up for having the singlecoil in the bridge.


----------



## FAiRLiGHT

Family pic !






Two guitars are still missing, another 7 (blackat ninja zebra) that cames about two weeks ago and an 8 strings FF in building process but who cares since it's a 6 thread


----------



## Kride

Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr


----------



## Steinmetzify

Do pieces count? Picked this up a couple weeks ago, and snagged a bunch of good used parts to throw at it...BKP Painkiller, Hipshot bridge, CTS pots, black one pup Warmoth guard and some locking tuners. Got a buddy that works for a major guitar company that's gonna set it up for me.....should be killer when finished. Strat GAS appeased for under $400.






Custom LP that a luthier buddy of mine did for me a couple months ago:


----------



## wespaul

Ordered one of those fake chinese explorers to upgrade and beat around on. Already installed grover locking tuners on it, and waiting on the EMGs to come in to replace the ones in it. After a setup, it plays pretty well.


----------



## boroducci

my guitars)


----------



## satchisgod

wespaul said:


> Ordered one of those fake chinese explorers to upgrade and beat around on. Already installed grover locking tuners on it, and waiting on the EMGs to come in to replace the ones in it. After a setup, it plays pretty well.


 
Pretty deadly looking fake there!!! Looks the business


----------



## satchisgod

steinmetzify said:


> Do pieces count? Picked this up a couple weeks ago, and snagged a bunch of good used parts to throw at it...BKP Painkiller, Hipshot bridge, CTS pots, black one pup Warmoth guard and some locking tuners. Got a buddy that works for a major guitar company that's gonna set it up for me.....should be killer when finished. Strat GAS appeased for under $400.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom LP that a luthier buddy of mine did for me a couple months ago:


 
The black hardware with what looks like bareknuckles looks really good. Love those battleworn pickup covers!!


----------



## wespaul

satchisgod said:


> Pretty deadly looking fake there!!! Looks the business



I'm sure explorer collectors could find flaws with it to tell the difference. To be honest, I've always wanted an old model ESP explorer, but they're so expensive + the market is riddled with people trying to pass off fakes at real prices that I figured I'd get a fake and actually pay the price of a fake. 

It's mainly a beater axe. I'll also never sell it, so I don't have to worry about somebody else with less scruples scamming others with it.


----------



## pylyo




----------



## stmenzel

pylyo said:


>



Dear god man, beautiful collection! I'm not a strat man myself but the other two are just gorgeous.


----------



## manstrom

My two strats and my stagemaster neckthru I picked up for $150.


----------



## frogman81

Most of my guitars


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Frogman 81,

Thats a nice collection of guitars you have there !!!. 


I`m curious, what are the keyboards in the foreground, I love synths and keyboards (mine are a Roland G-70, Korg Triton LE, And a vintage Roland RS09 Organ/strings from 1979) ?


----------



## victim5150

My guitar family plus two new additions I just got after I took the pic.


----------



## satchisgod

Holy crap...very nice collection. I sometime feel guilty about owning 5 guitars so thank you for lessening my guilt


----------



## victim5150

My wife makes me feel guilty enough. LOL!


----------



## marshallH

victim5150 said:


> My guitar family plus two new additions I just got after I took the pic.



ESP and Kramer. My two favorite brands.


----------



## marshallH




----------



## Snarpaasi

My DC127, currently with Crunch Lab & Air Norton tho.


----------



## arcadia fades

My RGA 121


----------



## Luafcm

1980 BC Rich Mockingbird and 2006 Jackson USA KV2









1990 Lado Supra





Random shot!


----------



## naavanka_

My 2002 Ibanez RG550.
Waiting for a green mirror pickguard from Perle guitars.
Maybe i´ll throw a pink Dimarzio to the bridge position sometime :3


----------



## Razzy

Took some artsy shots of the new Gibbys.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817

4 esp (2 are customs), prs single cut pre lawsuit w/ bird inlay and a warmoth parts guitar. 
the esp on the far left is the one that belong to john from the black dahlia murder.


----------



## Shredmon

my Olp by Musicman John Petrucci Signature in Red Pearl Burst.....
btw.... its for sale or trade, so hit me up when youre interested.... i wanna switch to 7s and 8s strictly, thats the only reason why i want to get rid of this beauty....
Cause i really love it, the feel and sound is incredible for the price....
Greets
Simon


----------



## naavanka_

New pickguard day :3
Now for the search of that pink Dimarzio.




Mintberry crunch!


----------



## naavanka_

New paintjob day :3
Esp the Junior


----------



## fr4nci2c0

naavanka_ said:


> New pickguard day :3
> Now for the search of that pink Dimarzio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mintberry crunch!



Thats fucking rad!


----------



## MBMoreno

Cort G260 w/ DiMarzio Evo (djent machine) and Squier Classic Vibe 50's (when it comes to fusion)


----------



## Polythoral

Just received this one today!


----------



## naavanka_

Heres Johnny!


----------



## Bluegill

Nice chopping board dude!!! 

(seriously tho' that thing is cool as fook!)


----------



## Force

Upper access, who needs it?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

The family.


----------



## satchisgod

asmegin_slayer said:


> The family.


 
My God that PRS!!! The most beautiful paint finish you can get IMO. WOW


----------



## Valennic

The collections of SkapocalypseNow and I. There are two sevens in there, deal with it. 





The two Schecter semi's (hers)




My blue children, Washburn X40 and RG1421 MBB




My Washburns. X50, WM24, X40




Her Gibson and Fender. On the left is my Bowes, and her 007.


----------



## MesaENGR412

667

-AJH


----------



## LetsMosey

My new Carvin CT624M:














Here's my NGD thread w/ more pics: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/235964-ngd-carvin-ct624m-deep-teal-quilt-here.html


----------



## tupesaku

My babies: Mayones Regius 6, Washburn SI-70, Falxwood Rautia and Fender American Standard Strat -94 (with the EMG Lukather set on it).


----------



## sojourner




----------



## uberthrall

LetsMosey said:


> My new Carvin CT624M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my NGD thread w/ more pics: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/235964-ngd-carvin-ct624m-deep-teal-quilt-here.html


 

Beautiful.


----------



## Shredmon

this is my Ibanez ICT-700 WH, i got it yesterday with a Hardcase and a Seymour Duncan SH8 Invader in the Bridge, i traded it against a Schecter Omen-8....im very happy with the decision 
She just looks gorgeous between S8 and RGA8 
greets


----------



## DarthV

Took a couple updated shots of my Ibanez rga121h-cdo. Upgraded pups to a CL/LF combo, tuned to C standard with EB Not Even Slinkies.


----------



## tobyevansOT

Check out my Gibson SG Standard, loaded with Bareknuckle Black Hawks.


----------



## Kride

Snapped the BKP Painkiller set out of the LP, going to try some 'lighter' pickups there. Like CS.

Aaaand put the bridge Painkiller in to the ESP, sounds pretty awesome at least through Amplitube and the Yamaha THR10. Also changed the cover of neck Sinner to match the bridge... was uncertain of the creme finish but it looks nice IMO.




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr



Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr



Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr


----------



## Kride

Did a re-matte job on the Gothic Explorer. 0000 steel wool and soap water. The chrome bridge is a temporary substitute...




Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr



Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr



Untitled by Kridedude, on Flickr


----------



## LuizPauloDT




----------



## Tugberk

Maintenance time!


----------



## naavanka_

My new RG550m from -89


----------



## Morbidphil0622

My RGR320EX 




Dean MLXF




Project Epiphone SG


----------



## Milpitas Monster

Random butt shot trio


----------



## 089Ray

my beloved prs cu22 fire red


----------



## Necrosis




----------



## Kride

It puts the lotion on... and waits for creme pickup rings


----------



## chassless

Valennic said:


> The collections of SkapocalypseNow and I. There are two sevens in there, deal with it.
> 
> http://s289.photobucket.com/user/valennic/media/IMG_20130425_173933_764_zps29bd9f87.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s289.photobucket.com/user/va...2-494e-bc1e-833482df6b82_zps1dbced66.jpg.html
> 
> My Washburns. X50, WM24, X40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s289.photobucket.com/user/valennic/media/IMG_20130425_174516_951_zps1d19b5ce.jpg.html


 
i've just skipped through the ENTIRE 85 PAGES of this thread to see who has the same guitar as mine (washburn x50 (but mine doesn't have the X inlay)) and i have finally found it, at the end. talk about patience !

i'll post mine soon in return ^^


----------



## TravisWright

Like the title says... love this guitar.


----------



## chassless

(i hope the attachments will show ?)

Washburn x-50PROQ, had it since 2008. still in excellent shape. love it.
my friend's Epiphone Sheraton II, i had it with me until he took it to canada with him


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## AdenM

My RG920QMZ, got it used in awesome condition for $500, only problems with it are some weird splotches on the chrome of the trem and the screw on the bottom strap button being stripped, which I fixed. Currently my only guitar, gonna buy EZ Drummer and load it with a Petrucci set and make it scream


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

$500? nice!


----------



## Polythoral

Traded another axe for a second BW and it arrived today.


----------



## devolutionary

Sweet unholy god those are sexy as hell


----------



## Lillub85

My guitar before and after.


----------



## pushpull7

Polythoral said:


> Traded another axe for a second BW and it arrived today.



wow!


----------



## MaxSwagger




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## Judge_Dredd




----------



## 4Eyes

For most effective charging of Luminlay side dots you can use light source with short waves (blue, violet...) or you can use your dog as well...





and the result


----------



## naavanka_

Just installed a set of Entwistle Darkstars :3
Both are with neodymium magnets, dat clarity


----------



## Kaickul

^^ I also have Darkstars on the bridge on my 6, here she is:


----------



## A New Momentum

My Prs Se with an EMG 81 in the bridge


----------



## decoy205




----------



## blackhawk308

this is my baby right here, an ESP LTD f-100fm, got her for 80 bucks at a pawn shop. even came with the $20 Cool Strap which is a snake skin pattern. i've currently got a set of D'Addario 10-52s on it. handles all tunings down to Drop A no problem. it stays in standard or C# most the time.


----------



## Jake

My new baby all ready to go


----------



## Chrono

RG550 reissue with Dimarzio Tone Zone/Air Norton combo.


----------



## margar2

My new custom guitar 

















































Specs:
 Body: Mahogany
 Neck: Mahogany
 Fingerboard: Ebony
 Construction: Neck-thru
 Inlay: N/A
 Scale: 25.5
 Frets: 24
 Tuners: Kluson
 Bridge: Schaller
 Strap Lock: Schaller
 Pickup: Bare Knuckle Aftermath Black Battleworn covered, W/ Black Bolts
 Controls: 1,Master Volume
 Finish: Solid, Alien Green Flu-o


Charvel So Cal, Marshall DSL 100 year 1997, Harley Benton 2x12 loaded with Celestion V30's






















Cort MR730FX NAT


----------



## AlexRuger

decoy205 said:


>



JE-SUS. That is a textbook Les Paul if I've ever seen one. I'd kill to own a guitar like that.


----------



## decoy205

AlexSmith said:


> JE-SUS. That is a textbook Les Paul if I've ever seen one. I'd kill to own a guitar like that.



Thanks man! 
2005 custom shop 58 reissue. It's the ONLY figured R8 from 2005. It only weighs 8.1 lbs. It's was a wedding gift from my wife she got a ring I got a historic! Best guitar I ever owned. 

Here's a clip of some hardcore stuff I did with it:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai1kd9836sb11wy/YES YOU CAN'T 11.7.12.m4a


----------



## amonb

Harem pic! The white strat has a black pickguard and Blackout singles (yech). there's a few additions since this photo was taken as well...


----------



## chassless

^ sexy collection ! you mean the white strat NOW has a black pickguard ?


----------



## amonb

chassless said:


> ^ sexy collection ! you mean the white strat NOW has a black pickguard ?



Yep.


----------



## s4tch

amonb said:


> Harem pic! The white strat has a black pickguard and Blackout singles (yech). there's a few additions since this photo was taken as well...



Sweet! I want that S-Classic.


----------



## deus ex machina

My Ibanez RGA121:






I like modding my guitars, so right now it has:
Gotoh 510 locking tuners
EMG 81/60 pickups

I bought it used and it came with DiMarzio pups. Crunch Lab and 36th Anniversary PAF, but they weren't exactly my thing...






So I swapped them out for an EMG 81X/60X combo:






Those looked damn cool, but I had the 81/60 combo lying around, and decided to give them a try, and I liked how they sounded more.

I have a Het Set on its way, though...



And I also have an Ibanez SZ320 with Grover tuners and EMG 81TW/60 pickups.


----------



## BucketheadRules

My lot:


----------



## SimonEriksson




----------



## Chuck




----------



## acriticalcookie

Dean Gears of War VMNT. Out of production, in near perfect condition.


----------



## whatupitsjoe




----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Taylord

My original Ibby rg770 with a Bkp holydiver in the bridge and a coldsweat in the neck. I actually purchased it from Cameron of The Contortionist too!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar

Apparently my purple RGA is rare? I've only seen 2 others floating around the internet. Sounds good to me!

(The 1527M is their overseer)


----------



## naavanka_

My new bayb :3


----------



## heregoesnothing




----------



## kochmirizliv

If i can stop my self from falling in love on this thread
That would be great...


----------



## DeathPaupiette

My babies (Cort Aero 11, modded with EMGXs (81X,60X) and my old Hohner classical guitar, at least 30 years old) ! A nice Jackson DKA7 may complete the family soon  !


----------



## kchay

My RGA121- I don't really get photos of them just sitting around a lot.


----------



## naavanka_

I accidentally a Bigsby :3
Yes, i know its for les pauls or similar arch tops but hey, no fawks given


----------



## onefourn

[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Ibanez Prestige S5470 Wood Burst


----------



## DeathPaupiette

naavanka_ said:


> I accidentally a Bigsby :3
> Yes, i know its for les pauls or similar arch tops but hey, no fawks given



Oh my, this one is so beautiful, congrats man ! But how did you manage to install the Bigsby ? Isn't the "crooked" side a pain in the ass ?


----------



## naavanka_

DeathPaupiette said:


> Oh my, this one is so beautiful, congrats man ! But how did you manage to install the Bigsby ? Isn't the "crooked" side a pain in the ass ?


You would´t even need the tail on a bigsby, it´s more about looks 
A regular flat top mount Bigsby sports just to screws.

The crooked end is secured with a screw and the strap button pin.


----------



## bob123

I've wanted to do this... for an unbelievably large amount of time... and it was raining. Oh well. This works too 







left to right
S470SOL (MIJ)
EBMM Axis (custom pups and custom floyd rose)
Peavey Wolfgang Standard Deluxe
Ibanez RG2020x Prestige
Jackson Stealth Professional (MIJ)
Ibanez JS1000 (custom gold leaf, almost finished)
Ibanez .... lets just call this a 580T
Ibanez PR1550
Ibanez RG570 (AANJ model)
self made telecaster (almost done)
Squier Strat (MIJ)
Peavey Raptor (USA)

none of my 7's are included, have a few more in some peices that need sorting. Will get good family shot outside later.


----------



## pushpull7

guidothepimmp said:


>



I don't know what that is, but give it to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amonb

Some recent additions (same Goldtop in a couple of pics there).


----------



## naavanka_

Three ngd this week.
No pics from the Firebird yet though :|


----------



## ProgShredder73




----------



## Analog Kid

my telecasters  






david


----------



## geewhyell

First time posting on SS 
Ibanez RG570 neck on a custom hardtail mahogany body that's been stained in a dark walnut colour then tru-oiled. Dimarzio Area 61's and a D Activator in the bridge.


----------



## xtothx




----------



## mmattstokess

My new Squier Jim Root Telecaster, put on a black pickguard and I'm going to replace the bridge pickup with a DiMarzio D-Activator soon!


----------



## narad

Wanted to take a couple pictures just to document starting pickup height before doing some adjustments with indoor lighting at 3am. Didn't expect to get anything pretty but I'm quite happy with this direction:


----------



## naavanka_

My new LP Studio from -95 



More here *http://........com/p99y4k4*


----------



## decoy205

2007 LP CUSTOM:


----------



## narad

Had a chance to get the other KL buffed up. Sadly I think there's some humidity under the lacquer after taking the pickups out, as you can see near the corner of the bridge pickup:











Probably the first pictures I've taken that show off the top. It's a pretty rare olive ash burl - hard to get in explorer sizes (like most exotic woods!).


----------



## Mr K




----------



## MetalBuddah

Mr K....that is quite the post for a lurker


----------



## Negav

My Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR Black Flame top and EMG 81TW and 89R. 48 made. Feels and sounds different to a regular Hellraiser. (stock photo, my guitar has an ebony like rosewood fretboard, and looks greenish [avatar photo])


----------



## Mr K

MetalBuddah said:


> Mr K....that is quite the post for a lurker


Cheers MB I should visit here more often , and I must say the old lady isn't as recognisable these days as it used to be . this is still my favourite guitar .


----------



## chassless

MetalBuddah said:


> Mr K....that is quite the post for a lurker



oh yeah that is a very particular guitar. i mean who here has ever seen *three* inlay dots at the 12th and 24th fret ?!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero




----------



## mcsalty

my favourite 6 string, and possibly my favourite in general. excuse poorly-lit living room cell phone picture


----------



## chassless

washburn ftw


----------



## LuizPauloDT




----------



## LeviathanKiller

*mod edit: let's keep the guitar selling to the classifieds
Sorry, that's not what I was implying. I was just expressing the fact it will be gone soon and no longer mine. I edited my post to make that a bit more clear. If I do intend to try to sell it to forum members (which I'm not at least for now), I know to do it in the appropriate section.

*Here's my Fender Stratocaster that I'm in the process of selling actually. I'll miss it, knowing it was my first guitar.  I've just gotten to where I don't like the shape of the neck.

You can click on each of the images to see them full web-size (1280x853)


___

___

___

___


----------



## ibanezgitarrero




----------



## Overtone




----------



## LeviathanKiller

That blue JP.


----------



## Laytowaste

These 2 ladies are pretty alright by me


----------



## chassless

^ awesome daemoness, the color scheme is unusual an interesting


----------



## Laytowaste

Thought it would be pretty metal to have my daughter do a pic for me


----------



## FallOfHumanity

PRS Custom 22






PRS Modern Eagle Quatro (LEFT) with PRS Custom 24 Limited (RIGHT)


----------



## Erockomania

more pics:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/244763-ogd-some-warmoth-love.html


----------



## RagtimeDandy

My PRS Cu24, now loaded with Blackhawks. Still the best playing and sound 6 string I've ever put my hands on.


----------



## boroducci

my flame by Mayones


----------



## boroducci

awesome US Masters Avada Regenberg USA custom shop.
best guitar I have


----------



## Laytowaste

Thank you guys for the pic likes!!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

Here's a Herc Fede swirl with a bound Sharktooth neck from a late 90s RG.


----------



## chassless

SoundsOfAtlas said:


> PRS Modern Eagle Quatro (LEFT) with PRS Custom 24 Limited (RIGHT)



weren't you the guy who asked on a thread which one of those two you wanted to buy from someone ?

Boroducci nice guitars there. is Flame like Mayones's lower end guitars ?


----------



## boroducci

chassless said:


> Boroducci nice guitars there. is Flame like Mayones's lower end guitars ?


this is discontinued model and it's better than current Flames I saw at auctions. Selected Ash, set neck, ebony and EMG. Sound and quality are closer to ESP (not LTD) guitars like Horizon II or Viper. This one was made for metal))


----------



## FallOfHumanity

chassless said:


> weren't you the guy who asked on a thread which one of those two you wanted to buy from someone ?



Not that I recall. I've owned these for a couple of years now.


----------



## satchmo72

This is cool, I brought up this thread to post my Herc, lo and behold someone just posted theirs.


----------



## SuperFlyinMonke

Wow, this is quite the thread. I'll post a few of mine to add to the fray.


----------



## Tommy

Just a little teaser pic. Full NGD with lots of photos coming tomorrow when I have some time with my DSLR.


----------



## Muzakman

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m9dtfypehquhxwl/I8QgiWx7SQ

this will have to do, sorry for not being able to share photos more professionally


----------



## ibanezgitarrero




----------



## heregoesnothing

ibanezgitarrero said:


> ...



Is that an RG3120? (the right one)


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

heregoesnothing said:


> Is that an RG3120? (the right one)


Yes it is! Good eye.


----------



## lobotom

These are my main 6 stringers.

2012 Gibson Les Paul Standard:






Bastard James Tyler (made by former master luthier Pete Skermetta for his personal use and I inherited it) Unfinished mahogany body with a soft V maple neck. Schaller Floyd Rose and a Custom made Duncan with stutter switch.






James Tyler SE: Mahogany neck and body. Gloss black and blue shmear finish. Tyler California Special/Duncan Classic Stack/Tyler Hot Retro (B/M/N), Mid boost with bypass, neck/bridge on and lead rhythm circuit.










James Tyler SE: Gloss arctic mint shmear, Alder body, maple/rosewood neck same electronics as the previous SE but Tyler/Duncan trembucker and two 80s specs Duncan Hot Stacks. Wilkinson VS100 trem and Sperzels.

James Tyler Ultimate Weapon: Mahogany neck and body in Ferrari red finish. Seymour Duncan JB/59 combo with series/split/parallel switching and custom "Sledge Hammer" mid boost.






Old pic with original Duncan Classic Stacks:










Hope you dig 'em.
Alex


----------



## jon dano




----------



## jon dano

Actives coming out of the Ibanez! Warpig going in


----------



## pushpull7

lobotom said:


> These are my main 6 stringers.
> 
> 2012 Gibson Les Paul Standard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastard James Tyler (made by former master luthier Pete Skermetta for his personal use and I inherited it) Unfinished mahogany body with a soft V maple neck. Schaller Floyd Rose and a Custom made Duncan with stutter switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Tyler SE: Mahogany neck and body. Gloss black and blue shmear finish. Tyler California Special/Duncan Classic Stack/Tyler Hot Retro (B/M/N), Mid boost with bypass, neck/bridge on and lead rhythm circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Tyler SE: Gloss arctic mint shmear, Alder body, maple/rosewood neck same electronics as the previous SE but Tyler/Duncan trembucker and two 80s specs Duncan Hot Stacks. Wilkinson VS100 trem and Sperzels.
> 
> James Tyler Ultimate Weapon: Mahogany neck and body in Ferrari red finish. Seymour Duncan JB/59 combo with series/split/parallel switching and custom "Sledge Hammer" mid boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic with original Duncan Classic Stacks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you dig 'em.
> Alex



I'm not envious of you at all!


----------



## youngmanblues

i'm new here, time to show things off 





from left to right: gibson les paul deluxe goldtop "76, ltd mh1000nt, ibanez rg3210vv, ibanez rga321, ltd h302


----------



## shadowlife

You guys with the Herc swirls are killing me!


----------



## Force

Yet another update with the addition of 3 more.........


----------



## Axe Cop

Here is my main go to. It's a first release EC-1000. It's the only EC-1000 I've ever seen that doesn't say DELUXE on the headstock. I ....ing love the color.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Axe Cop said:


> Here is my main go to. It's a first release EC-1000. It's the only EC-1000 I've ever seen that doesn't say DELUXE on the headstock. I ....ing love the color.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist

Here's one of my 6's I brought a RG270 body and neck for cheap, refinished it and did all the electronics on it. Its got a EVO 2 bridge, Air norton s in the middle and a Tone Zone in the Neck
Dubbed the P.O.S 
Recently added all black hardware.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Axe Cop said:


> Here is my main go to. It's a first release EC-1000. It's the only EC-1000 I've ever seen that doesn't say DELUXE on the headstock. I ....ing love the color.



Sick! No deluxe on the headstock? Very cool. Any idea what year it was made? I have the exact same guitar (with deluxe on the heastock) and I think mine was made in 2009.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero




----------



## Axe Cop

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Sick! No deluxe on the headstock? Very cool. Any idea what year it was made? I have the exact same guitar (with deluxe on the heastock) and I think mine was made in 2009.



I want to say I got it in 2007 maybe? It's been a few years. It's whenever they first introduced this color. Here is a pic of the headstock.


----------



## davedeath

wishing I hadn't sold my h-1000


----------



## BucketheadRules

Updated family pic - here's all my stuff:





There's a 7 in there too, sorry.


----------



## chassless

zomg that green PRS makes me drool


----------



## pondman

Old pics so a few 7's in there.


----------



## chassless

^ cool you've got a plexi guitar ! is that a washburn with a broken mirror top in the back of the first picture ?


----------



## pondman

chassless said:


> ^ cool you've got a plexi guitar ! is that a washburn with a broken mirror top in the back of the first picture ?



JS Crystal Planet and Paul Stanley Cracked Mirror.


----------



## jon dano

Warpig installed yesterday,
What a massive difference!!!!


----------



## shadowlife

pondman said:


> Old pics so a few 7's in there.



Nice!
Any closeup pics of the 3 multi-color Ibanez's near the Blue Floral?


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

shadowlife said:


> Nice!
> Any closeup pics of the 3 multi-color Ibanez's near the Blue Floral?


While you're at it, pondman, why don't you make closeup pics of all your Ibanez guitars?!


----------



## chassless

or any close up would do. those les pauls and that paul stanley are begging to be seen by sad members of an online forum.


----------



## pondman

OK I'll see what I can do , I only have one hand right now


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

pondman said:


> OK I'll see what I can do , I only have one hand right now



Is the other hand reserved for fapping to your collection? Cause dang man, those are some beautiful guitars you got there. much respect.


----------



## pushpull7

pondman said:


> Old pics so a few 7's in there.



Too much porn!


----------



## Kride

Out with the Painkiller, in with the Aftermath. Gonna install a nickel cover later when it arrives...


----------



## taliababa




----------



## Erik Ekholm

My latest acquisition, MINTTU headstock warmer


----------



## chassless

what is a headstock warmer for ?


----------



## Erik Ekholm

chassless said:


> what is a headstock warmer for ?


----------



## rgfreek

pondman said:


>



Next time my roommate gives me crap about buying more guitars I'm showing him this. I'm up to 16 and everyone thinks it's way overboard.


----------



## chassless

i just googled Minttu !


...


----------



## chassless

rgfreek said:


> Next time my roommate gives me crap about buying more guitars I'm showing him this. I'm up to 16 and everyone thinks it's way overboard.



careful, you're at 2/3 of the number of guitars in this picture. in your defense though those are only his Ibanez'es


----------



## IbanezDaemon

ibanezgitarrero said:


>


 
Awesome!! Far left...that J Custom...is that an IRG8470..Ishibashi special shop order???


----------



## Erik Ekholm

chassless said:


> i just googled Minttu !
> 
> 
> ...



Great!  Enjoy! But not too much, it's devilish with hot chocolate


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

IbanezDaemon said:


> Awesome!! Far left...that J Custom...is that an IRG8470..Ishibashi special shop order???


You, Sir, have a very very good eye! That is absolutely true, it's an Ishibashi IRG8470TB.


----------



## StivO2005




----------



## RGTFanatic

pondman said:


> Old pics so a few 7's in there.



Funny that you can tell when you know someone only by the pics of their guitars!!!!

Awesome collection as always man!!!!!!


----------



## Paul Reed Shred

416ce by Nick Granda-Stone, on Flickr 





Untitled by Nick Granda-Stone, on Flickr

(well, sans premium)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Final stages of mods then this will (finally) be in my hands.


----------



## shadowvault

The only guitar that i have


----------



## bouVIP

Guess which Guitar body shape is my favorite~


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

shadowvault said:


> The only guitar that i have



And a damn sexy one at that.


----------



## arcadia fades

My 2 Capa's  




IMG_20130916_150059 by andypaterson2, on Flickr


----------



## Estock

arcadia fades said:


> My 2 Capa's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20130916_150059 by andypaterson2, on Flickr



Woah...that white one is a beauty! Let me know if you're looking to get rid of it.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Kride

Installed raw nickel covers on the WCR Ice Bucker set...


----------



## Watty

Oh, hello there:


----------



## Kride




----------



## patata




----------



## Joe Harvatt

My Gibsons -











And Strat


----------



## patata

Holy crap this strat


----------



## Joe Harvatt

patata said:


> Holy crap this strat



Ha, thanks. Eric Johnson sig Stratocaster.


----------



## rockstarazuri




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My Ibanez AS93!


----------



## Muzakman




----------



## Metal-Box

my new JEM 7V


----------



## pushpull7

Metal-Box said:


> my new JEM 7V



want!!!!!


----------



## pylyo

"Vintage" part of my collection.


----------



## Raven17

Some of my collection...in no particular order.







[/URL


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Family%20Portrait/image_zps7c9ac6a3.jpg.html]

[/URL

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Family%20Portrait/image_zpsa8242691.jpg.html]

[/URL

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Family%20Portrait/image_zps578f3af7.jpg.html]





[/URL

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Family%20Portrait/null_zps79eb41a1.jpg.html]






[/URL


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Gibson%20Collection/image_zps8d670f3f.jpg.html]

[/URL

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Gibson%20Collection/null_zpsd9bf588b.jpg.html]

[/URL


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Gibson%20Collection/T2eC16hHJGEFFmWe52IBRuIr-P1WQ60_57_zps003b96fe.jpg.html]












[/URL


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/Jackson%20Collection/null_zpsd5773970.jpg.html]







[/URL


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/PRS%20Collection/null_zps5324840c.jpg.html]

[/URL

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/PRS%20Collection/2013%20Artist%2022/IMG_9080_zps8e5c136f.jpg.html]

[/URL


[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/PRS%20Collection/2013%20Private%20Stock/IMG_0513_zps00a90338.jpg.html]

[/URL



[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/PRS%20Collection/Navarro/image_zps006224bd.jpg.html]



















[/URL

[URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/raven99c5/media/Guitars/PRS%20Collection/Tremonti%20Sig%20Natutal%20Green%20Burst/BD336224-D1B9-4417-8C94-2AF54156CE76-176-00000016F982E5E9_zps6d52f84e.jpg.html]






[/URL


----------



## pushpull7

Way too much win!!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## chassless

We should lynch Raven17, burn down his farm and equitably share his goods with the proletariat


----------



## pylyo

Holly cow that's a whole fortune there!

How much money is there on that pics? 50-60K$??


amazing collection


----------



## feraledge

chassless said:


> We should lynch Raven17, burn down his farm and equitably share his goods with the proletariat



Dibs on that Charvel tele. Or at least a formal request for more pics. Whichever comes first. 

Insane collection!


----------



## Toshiro

Needed a new group pic:


----------



## shadowlife

That purple burst Phil Collen is insane!

And i LOVE that purple Charvel in the post above!


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Raven17

feraledge said:


> Dibs on that Charvel tele. Or at least a formal request for more pics. Whichever comes first.
> 
> Insane collection!



That one has Bare Knuckle Miracle Man pups in it.


----------



## bouVIP

New guitar rack


----------



## Hybrid138

Just got a Canon t3i so I'm trying to figure things out. No editing yet and I don't remember which settings I used.


----------



## Loomer

Warmoth Tele, now with a Lace Drop'N'Gain. Brutal as shit.


----------



## straymond




----------



## VBCheeseGrater

My ever evolving Frankenstrat. This is the neck from my first ever guitar, a Squire II, then a body from a cheap strat copy, Fender Mexican bridge and tuners, and a loaded Chinese pickguard with a PRS Korean humbucker in bridge. It's Alive!!!


----------



## Samark

Sadly up for sale! Want to order a DC127


----------



## chassless

^ never really been a true fan of strats, but that's an interesting looking one ! the customizations makes it look pretty personalized, the wood, finish and hardware are classy, and i generally like the black knobs & pickups on an S-S-H strat

EDIT : dat ninja ESP ... amazing by the way ... why are you letting go of it ?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Best. Combo. EVER.


----------



## taliababa




----------



## Hybrid138

Oh snap! Is that an Angry Larry 513?!?!?!?!


----------



## taliababa

Hybrid138 said:


> Oh snap! Is that an Angry Larry 513?!?!?!?!



Yes indeed. I've always loved that finish.


----------



## wiretap

Some random's of my newest. (ESP custom)











Trying to capture the pearl logo inlay...


----------



## AntiChrister




----------



## Fodson

Here are my two Jackson Elite King-V's, made in Japan. From what I gather they're both one-of-a-kind, and I somehow managed to get two identical copies but with inverted colors.

I've pulled all the unnecessary electronics out, including the tone pots and plugged the holes with rivets. I also blocked the bridge, threw on a set of Elixir 12-68 gauge strings and tuned them both down to Drop-A.

Killer!


----------



## shadowlife

You're well prepared for a gig on Saint Patrick's Day! 

Seriously, those are killer.


----------



## Vhyle

Holy balls, you guys have a lot of guitars.

This is an old pic, probably 7 years ago.




BCR Platinum Beast, BCR Rave Warlock, BCR NJ ST-III, Ibanez AX7221

I sold that Warlock years ago, but I wish I didn't. It was definitely cheap -was just the Rave model which came in the amp starter packs. But it was fun as shit to play!

Most recent arsenal pic.




Same BCR Platinum Beast, same BCR NJ ST-III, Ibanez RG7321. In the back is a project Ibanez RX20, and BCR NJ Ironbird.

The Beast is extremely photogenic, so I've taken many beauty shots of it. Here's a few:












The last one I took last night, after restringing it with beastly 12-56s. Tuned in C standard. That guitar feels so perfect with that gauge in that tuning; like it was meant for it. And it sounds incredible with the BDSM pickups.

I mostly play my 7 nowadays, but I will NEVER part with the Beast or the ST-III. I've had that Beast for about 10 years now, and it is by far my favorite 6-stringer. It plays like a dream, holds a tune extremely well, looks badass, and it has never let me down.


----------



## shadowlife

^^^^
Both of those are way cool, but i _really_ dig the white one!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition




----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Watty

Just loaded the BW with some BlackHawks. Not sure about them yet, but they do look pretty good:


----------



## FIXXXER




----------



## jokerpanda




----------



## darkrei9n




----------



## patata

FIXXXER said:


>



DO.THE.NGD.NOW!


----------



## SeanTheMetalhead

Brand new guitar.


----------



## FIXXXER

patata said:


> DO.THE.NGD.NOW!



how do NGD!? ¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## patata

FIXXXER said:


> how do NGD!? ¯\(°_o)/¯



wat

NGD stands for New Guitar Day.
Make a thread on the standard guitar section and post pictures of your guitar.


----------



## FIXXXER

haha, i wa sso confused! 
i'll make a thread with pics and specs asap


----------



## pushpull7

SeanTheMetalhead said:


> Brand new guitar.



Those pics don't show up here


----------



## capoeiraesp

Nothin' new but no harm posting some tasty pics I suppose.


----------



## patata

capoeiraesp said:


> Nothin' new but no harm posting some tasty pics I suppose.



So damn cool


----------



## remorse is for the dead




----------



## chassless

^ didn'nt this come with a Full Shred ?


----------



## SeanTheMetalhead

chrisharbin said:


> Those pics don't show up here


 
If you can't see them, it's a Gibson Custom Shop Flying V


----------



## bouVIP

My ESP/LTDs with Seymour Duncans





Also white pickup rings on my MH-1000NT


----------



## chassless

"And now kids let's play 'name those pups' together !"


----------



## Steinmetzify

Walking past (as we often do) and thought that looks good.


----------



## Omrat




----------



## osirisguitar

Ibanez S470BK tremolo closeup by Anders Bornholm, on Flickr


----------



## thatguyupthere

AngelVivaldi said:


> ^^Got rid of that one a whilllle ago! hahah


 what is the finish on the middle guitar? tis beautiful



4nkam said:


>


 that's amazing. i didn't know agile made Les Paul models!



Demeyes said:


> These are a few of my sixers. I've got another Jackson Soloist and 2 acoustics that didn't get pictured.


 the circle of 6'ths!



D-EJ915 said:


> holy shit DPooch that Jackson is sick, it looks better than every single thing they have out right now! (probably because of the non-sharktooth-defiled maple, lol)


 no this look way better. the Jackson PC1 with a chameleon finish





amonb said:


> That Jackson is awesome Michael, I never get tired of looking at it
> 
> Its hard to beat white with black hardware.


 oh my god I cant get over the maple fret board/neck WITH the maple headstock



Despised_0515 said:


> Early morning lighting ftw


 What model is this?? my friend ha the exact same one and they play beautifuly


----------



## Tercero




----------



## NeuroTrem

My Ibanez RG370.. DiMarzios at the neck and bridge


----------



## SeanTheMetalhead

This isn't mine, It's at my dad's studio and I sometimes bring it home to use it or just when I'm there and decide to play something with it.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

Awesome guitar, probably gonna be put up for sale soon if anyone's interested


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

My Franken-Strat after new Dragonfire screamer pickguard installation

















Gigged her last night for my eFlat guitar, sounded great. I can go full-on metal with the bridge pickup, then do SRV with the neck or neck/middle pups. Love it. The scrapes are where i slipped routing out the pickup tub with a drill  (dont have a router). Thats ok though, the body is a johnson donor and she's my beater.
Neck: Squire II - from my first ever guitar acquired around 1993 used
Body: Johnson
Hardware: Fender MIM bridge and tuners, rollernut & input jack unknown
Pickups/wiring: Dragonfire screamer loaded pickguard


----------



## thatguyupthere

my Ibanez RG ( don't know the exact model ) that I cant even play because I have no idea how to work on the freakin tremlo to get it in tune. also in the third picture, does anybody have any info on these pickups other than they say LS? I cant find any info on these anywhere







and this shitty but surprisingly not that bad Iby Gio





im also getting an ibanez rg450m very soon in the "Jetstream green" finish. anyone played this model to have an opinion?



Church2224 said:


> I'll post my Number 1 Jackson, and yes I go wear Jeans and Camo boots a lot


 oh my god it looks so mean. the strings going into the pegs look like claws that rip your face off with metal and brutality


----------



## mister V

Here is my Jackson Soloist Professional Std. '93 (also posted it in Jackson/Charvel owners club):


----------



## Samark

Have always wanted to play an SL2MAH! They look fantastic


----------



## Torsten Borg

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## krismaciejewski




----------



## Kride

8)


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Kride said:


> 8)



Dat sparkly Caparison!!


----------



## watson503

Never thought I'd own a Schecter, always been big into Jacksons but I got this Blackjack ATX C-1 for a steal a while back and fell in love with it


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

watson503 said:


> Never thought I'd own a Schecter, always been big into Jacksons but I got this Blackjack ATX C-1 for a steal a while back and fell in love with it



I have the exact same guitar, and it freaking SLAYS.


----------



## Kride

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Dat sparkly Caparison!!



Cheers! Few extra shots with iPhone


----------



## jahosy

^ Lovely capas


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

Kride said:


> Cheers! Few extra shots with iPhone



Holy crap, dude... beautiful guitar. Which BK pup is in the bridge there?


----------



## chassless

^ guys please ... careful with those quotes


----------



## shadowlife

That's the coolest Caparison i've ever seen.


----------



## Kride

Cheers fellas!



DanakinSkywalker said:


> Holy crap, dude... beautiful guitar. Which BK pup is in the bridge there?



Thanks man! It's Aftermath in the bridge and Sinner in the neck.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker

chassless said:


> ^ guys please ... careful with those quotes





Kride said:


> Cheers fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! It's Aftermath in the bridge and Sinner in the neck.



Whoops, fixed. Sorry chass.  Oh okay, thanks for the info man. You got yourself a very sexy guitar.


----------



## Samark

My Archtop Pro


----------



## Kride

Very nice Jackson there!


----------



## mcleanab

This is the one that started it all... a 1982 Diamond by Aria with an EMG 85: 





This one, I traded for a 1960A 4x12 and then threw in the EMG HA in the bridge and an HAX in the neck, painted the white pick guard to black... sounds incredible direct for cleans... woody, pristine and sharp:





And the EMG SAV Ivory just replaced the EMG SAVX in the neck... Wow! Both are incredible pickups, the X sounding a bit more full, the SAV sounding a bit more crisp in the best way... and of course the 85 in the bridge rocks... I have an Ivory 81 coming for another guitar (not pictured because it's a mess right now) and might try it out in the Charvel Wild Card #6 Dreamsicle: (the photo does not do it justice... the pickup ring is creme colored and slightly darker than the Ivory pickup).






Love my family... might try and find another Charvel down the road...


----------



## Duraesu




----------



## 4Eyes

crappy cellphone pic, I just installed hercules wall hanger in my wardrobe


----------



## owner

themightyjaymoe said:


> Could we hear some more about that SG?




 *1986 Gibson USA® "Concrete Sledge" SG Special (3-Knob Limited) *

*Specifications:* 

** Body and neck wood:* Mahogany body, Maple neck 
** Construction:* Set-Neck 
** D.o.B:* 08 / 11 / 86 
** Bridge & Nut style:* Tune-o-matic w/ roller bridge, bone nut (42mm)
** Tuners:* GuitarFetish Keystone (Blk) 
** Neck shape:* That Fat Gibby "C" shape.. 
** Fingerboard material:* Ebony 
** Inlays:* Medium Pearl Dots 
** Frets:* 22 x Medium 
** Controls:* 2 Volumes, 3 way switch (Latest layout..)
** H/H Pickup configuration:* Gibson® 500T / Seymour Duncan® SH-1N






This is a project guitar I had restored myself from an old, old Gibson that was in horrid condition, along with the help of my airbrushing teacher. Turned out to be a purdy good overall rock n' roll guitar that I specifically use for the Standard Tuning stuff..


----------



## chassless

those 90's graphics !!


----------



## General_Jaja

Ibanez RG350DXZ
Dimarzio Super Distortion in bridge and PAF Pros in the neck


----------



## Blood Tempest

_velkan said:


>



THAT ECLIPSE!!!!  So sexy


----------



## spawnofthesith




----------



## NickS

Well played sir

I've got Quilted Maple CT6M as well!!


----------



## spawnofthesith

NickS said:


> Well played sir
> 
> I've got Quilted Maple CT6M as well!!



Pics are necessary!

Mines an ESP Horizon NT-II though


----------



## chassless

more of that glorious quilt !


----------



## Noir

86 Les Paul Custom with Seymour Duncan Black Winters


----------



## satchisgod

Noir said:


> 86 Les Paul Custom with Seymour Duncan Black Winters


 
That is so [email protected] savage!!! The ultimate guitar. Would love to krank some In Flames riff on that bad boy!


----------



## FIXXXER

owner said:


> *1986 Gibson USA® "Concrete Sledge" SG Special (3-Knob Limited) *
> 
> *Specifications:*
> 
> ** Body and neck wood:* Mahogany body, Maple neck
> ** Construction:* Set-Neck
> ** D.o.B:* 08 / 11 / 86
> ** Bridge & Nut style:* Tune-o-matic w/ roller bridge, bone nut (42mm)
> ** Tuners:* GuitarFetish Keystone (Blk)
> ** Neck shape:* That Fat Gibby "C" shape..
> ** Fingerboard material:* Ebony
> ** Inlays:* Medium Pearl Dots
> ** Frets:* 22 x Medium
> ** Controls:* 2 Volumes, 3 way switch (Latest layout..)
> ** H/H Pickup configuration:* Gibson® 500T / Seymour Duncan® SH-1N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a project guitar I had restored myself from an old, old Gibson that was in horrid condition, along with the help of my airbrushing teacher. Turned out to be a purdy good overall rock n' roll guitar that I specifically use for the Standard Tuning stuff..




duuude, you should definitively turn this into business, if you haven't already...looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jake

My baby. One more week until we're reunited. College is tearing us apart


----------



## Allealex

717ctsjz said:


> My baby. One more week until we're reunited. College is tearing us apart



Not a single cut lover but man that one is so beautiful


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## chassless

Noir said:


> black gibson sexiness



how does it sound with those Black Winters ?


----------



## mister V

My Blue Laser and Retro Yellow beauties. Will make an NGD-thread with more pics soon.


----------



## spawnofthesith

chassless said:


> more of that glorious quilt !



Here's a few more older pics, I really need to take some more some time lol. I feel like the one posted above captures how it looks in person the best


----------



## nienturi

My Nash S-57


----------



## nienturi

And F-1 model of Nova Custom Guitars;


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## Vrollin

Heres a few of mine, not the best pics, just what I have on the computer. Yeah I'm an Ibanez whore....

Fav thus far, RGA72QME in C#, has collet knobs now...









RGA42FM with Het set in Drop B, has prestige collet knobs on now too.









AS83VLS, in E









ARZ700, in E


----------



## heregoesnothing

Signed by Guthrie Govan yesterday


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## Itchyman




----------



## Alex

L-R: 1953, 1954 (respray), 1952


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Alex said:


> L-R: 1953, 1954 (respray), 1952



Get outta here with your grandspas guitars


----------



## CrushingAnvil

CrushingAnvil said:


> Get outta here with your grandspas guitars



But actually I'm heaps jealous.


----------



## narad

Alex said:


> L-R: 1953, 1954 (respray), 1952



Nooooo wayyyyy. Wow.


----------



## MooseJuice

Alex said:


> L-R: 1953, 1954 (respray), 1952



Those trapezoid tailpieces on these old goldtops makes me smile every time I see them. Imagine some mistake like this would happen to a guitar company nowadays. They would have to face a giant shitstorm. Good thing there was no internet back then...


----------



## youngmanblues

an update of my collection,
from left to right:
gibson les paul deluxe goldtop "76
ibanez rga 321F
ibanez rga 121
ltd h302
squier vintage modified jazz bass
squier classic vibe tele vb


----------



## pushpull7

Alex said:


> L-R: 1953, 1954 (respray), 1952



You sir have won the internet.

Honestly, insurance has to be quite a bit for those.


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass

This thread makes me want to buy more guitars. Am I the only one?


----------



## chassless

^ well GAS is a thing, and these websites don't help, they're sort of like circlej*rks


----------



## heregoesnothing




----------



## Whammy

I posted these in a NGD but thought I'd share some of the photos here.
Happy with the way they came out. Might take some photos of my RG in a similar way


----------



## heregoesnothing

Whammy said:


> I posted these in a NGD but thought I'd share some of the photos here.
> Happy with the way they came out. Might take some photos of my RG in a similar way



Stunning pics!! Fender Am Standard Strat is the best all-around guitar for the money, and this is coming from a fan of Ibz


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

Whammy,

That is a beautiful guitar, happy NGD !!!.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Here's my 2013 All-Gold ES-335 (only year of production since they came out 50+ years ago) , love the impression this thing makes just by pulling it out of the case.


----------



## Stealth7

^Nice guitar! I'm surprised 2013 is the first year Gibson did a gold top 335 seeing as gold top LPs are pretty popular.


----------



## MemphisHawk

For sure. They did custom orders in the past but just one here one there. For whatever reason they decided to go production with it.


----------



## Ancient

Parts Built Esquire: (this is the only pic I have of it in its current configuration)

MIM Tele Neck
WD Music Alder Body (relic'd)
SD Hot Rails Pickup
CTS pots w/ orange drop cap
Vintage style 5 hole bakelite pickguard
tuned to C standard


----------



## Thrash

2011 Jackson X Series KVXMG. Neck thru body, Active EMGs 81 & 85, Floyd rose. Feels great to play. as good as the pro series in my opinion. Main guitar


----------



## chassless

^ post more pics wiere the finish reflects better !


----------



## satchisgod

This is my current arsenal of guitars. Think I'll settle here for a while. Just picked up the goldtop in the past few days. It's unreal.


----------



## Thrash

chassless said:


> ^ post more pics wiere the finish reflects better !



Not sure if you meant me, but this is a better picture!


----------



## satchisgod

MemphisHawk said:


> Here's my 2013 All-Gold ES-335 (only year of production since they came out 50+ years ago) , love the impression this thing makes just by pulling it out of the case.


 
That back is so good. Beautiful!


----------



## ibanezgitarrero

(insert puns related to the word "back" here)


----------



## naavanka_




----------



## The Clearing




----------



## asfeir

Nik Huber Orca vs Deluxe Strat ash


----------



## jokerpanda

CrushingAnvil said:


>



WHOAH dude that rg550xx is amazing
love the vibe of the color


----------



## Possessed




----------



## Taylord




----------



## Whammy

Doing a little project where I photography my guitars in natural settings. Trying to find a setting which brings out the character in each guitar is proving interesting


----------



## Metlupass2

Suhr Modern Satin I picked up new a few weeks ago.


----------



## metale




----------



## SandyRavage

Figured I would throw these out here.

FGN Neo Classical 
Black hardware and sperzel tuners
Dimarzio Distortion in the bridge Bareknuckle Alinco Nailbomb in the Neck

ESP Horizon
Hipshot Tuners Black hardware
Single volume /3 way
Bareknuckle Calibrated Alcinco set

LTD EC 1000....Up for sale on rig talk actually
Real Gotoh hardware 
Buzz feiten nut
Sperzel locking tuners 
Emg 81/60


----------



## capoeiraesp

Dual Ormsby's.


----------



## Andreaskmo

My guitar, LTD DV8-R 2005 model with Seymour Duncan JB/JAZZ
I love this guitar, and also my first ever post on sevenstring.org 






And some guitars i have owned:

Bc-Rich ASM PRO with EMG 81/85 and Floyd Rose Original.





Epiphone Explorer 1984' Reissue with EMG 81/85





And my first ever guitar
Dean VMNTX changed the pickups to Gibson 496/500T after a while


----------



## DrDentz

Vision Stratocaster (My first guitar):





Chevy Les Paul:





Dean ML Dime-O-Flage:





Dean Razorback Skulls:


----------



## wiretap

Latest addition to the family. '04 Les Paul Classic


----------



## satchisgod

wiretap said:


> Latest edition to the family. '04 Les Paul Classic



Very nice. Picked up a 1996 LP Classic goldtop recently and I love it. Just picked up a 2004 LP Custom yesterday. Gonna take some nice photos over the weekend and throw it up. Love new guitar days


----------



## wiretap

satchisgod said:


> Very nice. Picked up a 1996 LP Classic goldtop recently and I love it. Just picked up a 2004 LP Custom yesterday. Gonna take some nice photos over the weekend and throw it up. Love new guitar days



Badass! A custom is definitely my "guitar I've wanted since I was a kid" so eventually I will get one. And I was also thinking a goldtop, too, actually haha. Probably a Classic, I like them a lot.


----------



## Kride

Changing strings...


----------



## Jakke

I WANT A WET TONE! AM I DOING IT RITE???


----------



## chassless

^ 



Kride said:


> Changing strings...



what about your 7th string ? is it the 56 ?


----------



## naavanka_




----------



## Kride

chassless said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> what about your 7th string ? is it the 56 ?



7th string?


----------



## chassless

ooooooh, i miscounted the number of tuning knobs on your guitar. my silly mistake.


----------



## s4tch

Whammy said:


> Doing a little project where I photography my guitars in natural settings. Trying to find a setting which brings out the character in each guitar is proving interesting
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5478/11871524714_fb0c4b9e46_c.jpg
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3749/11871527554_3ba4742cec_c.jpg
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2858/11871529764_5497a31c12_c.jpg
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5492/11871095055_8a7697e7ff_c.jpg



Awesome photography. Could you share some of the tweaking ideas behind these images?


----------



## satchisgod

These are my three. No more GAS or trading for a few years now. I'm done!!


----------



## Toshiro

satchisgod said:


> These are my three. No more GAS or trading for a few years now. I'm done!!



I don't like red, and not a LP guy, but that guitar is sexy.


----------



## satchisgod

Toshiro said:


> I don't like red, and not a LP guy, but that guitar is sexy.



Sorry...stupid way I took the photo with the camera. It's actually a 'worn brown' finish on the LP Tradition Mahogany Satin model. Savage guitar...plays and sounds unreal.


----------



## Drusas

There are some really amazing guitars in this thread as well as photography skills. This shot's not quite as interesting as an Ibanez in the forest or a Jackson in an abandoned factory.. just a cock-angled view of my rack stand.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly

I took these with my sister's DSLR and they still didn't come out like lots of the ones in here. I must practice  Music Man Steve Morse Y2D 











Not a DSLR but a crappy neck pic, can see the figure a bit.


----------



## Bear R.

ESP Formula FR..Black Pearl binding..discontinued and was not avail.in the US of A...


----------



## NickVicious24

rdbear7d said:


> ESP Formula FR..Black Pearl binding..discontinued and was not avail.in the US of A...



Wow, just wow, that combination is really doing it for me


----------



## xDrAcHeNx

Ibanez RG 520QS in rare red


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Last 3 purchases of yesteryear:






Left, Middle, Right.


----------



## metale

Replaced the neck Mississippi Queen P90 with a Mule.


----------



## Fenris




----------



## s_k_mullins

Current group shot.


----------



## F1Filter

Jackson CS Soloist with a top mount Floyd and reverse headstock/sharkies.


----------



## 46andTWO

2012 Les Paul Worn Brown Satin Mahogany Traditional






2013 Les Paul Chicago Blue Traditional






2010 Les Paul Custom Shop Siberian Tiger






2014 PRS Custom 24 Artist in Burnt Maple Leaf, Built To My Specifications


----------



## xzyryabx

Family was updated, so new family pics are due!


----------



## marshallH

Yes, that is a sparkle finish.


----------



## feraledge

xzyryabx said:


> Family was updated, so new family pics are due!



Excellent line up. Can you post another pic of the Suhr's body straight on? That finish looks awesome.

Also, that amber burst Horizon 3 might have sold me on the H3 body style.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Best quilt ever for Ibanez  NGD thread coming soon.


----------



## Nitrobattery




----------



## xzyryabx

feraledge said:


> Excellent line up. Can you post another pic of the Suhr's body straight on? That finish looks awesome.
> 
> Also, that amber burst Horizon 3 might have sold me on the H3 body style.



Here you go!





The H-III is still my favorite body style by far, good taste!
;-)


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's a little snap of my guitars (Got another six coming on the way too)


----------



## chassless

^ noice ! what is that S-S-S guitar you got sitting there ?


----------



## papa_moz

The three amigos... covers pretty much anything i would need to play


----------



## Alice AKW

chassless said:


> ^ noice ! what is that S-S-S guitar you got sitting there ?



Little cheap Hadean superstrat from Rondomusic. Needs some fretwork but it sounds pretty great.


----------



## Kwert

Two of my three babies














Godin Summit CT and Jackson Stars RR-J2E (purchased from TheSixthWheel here!)

Not pictured, a 1990 Jackson Fusion Pro that's in the shop getting a setup/new electronics.


----------



## groverj3

Nothing new, just some slight mods. Grad school has taken away my gear budget 






SL2H, SL2Q (Full Shreds, ceramic magnet in bridge), DXMG (with 81/85s), Parts-o-caster (Floating Wilkinson, LSR Roller nut, locking tuners, Tone Zone/Air Norton S).

No Tone knobs!


----------



## pushpull7

I love the parts o caster!


----------



## pott




----------



## Randy

forgot this thread was here 

Posted these up on /MG/, so it just seems fair to share them here as well:


----------



## Critical Problem

ESP USA MH Custom Shop
Seagull Entourage Rustic Acoustic Guitar
Budagov Les Paul Replica[Israeli guitar builder,very nice guitar]


----------



## wiretap

Put some Lace Dirty Heshers in one of my Eclipses. Got some chrome hardware and amber bell knobs/switch tip on the way but for now the mismatch will do;





And heeyy, totally unnecessary shot of my custom because I love this thing:


----------



## pylyo




----------



## Critical Problem

pylyo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ttWPVIz.jpg
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/XpXnKuOl.jpg



That's an artistic one..nice =] Beaufiul collection though,always wanted a telecaster.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

My RG921F after a restring. D-Activators installed. The fret ends are professionally done. They were nice stock, but not this good.


----------



## bouVIP

Just got some Fret Wraps which are pretty sweet.


----------



## Jou




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Ahw yeah


----------



## pushpull7

pylyo said:


>



JESUS CHRIST had a MARY, I love those! PGM, WANT!!!!!!


----------



## Xykhron

My updated collection....










































The guitars are:
- Carvin DC400
- PRS Custom 24
- Edwards E-LP-98LTC
- Ibanez RG570
- Mayones Regius 6 (x3)
- ESP Eclipse
- ESP Formula
- ESP Horizon
- Caparison Horus (x3)
- Caparison Angelus (x2)
- Caparison Dellinger (x2)
- Caparison TAT

All are Bare Knuckle equiped, except some single coils and some neck pickups.


----------



## bouVIP

Wow! You sir have every guitar I GAS for.


----------



## smeat

My pants just got a lot tighter looking through this thread (and ^that collection)

My strummy noise plank.


----------



## bouVIP

Preview of my new Tele!


----------



## Don Vito

smeat said:


> My strummy noise plank.


Which model is this?


----------



## feraledge

Horrible cell phone pics, but I finally got another rack stand. 









Back to the front; 
-LTD TE 212
-RG3XXV
-RG7620
-RG470 (MIJ)
-Jackson SDX (modded to Charvel So Cal layout)
-LTD AC-10
-Fender MIM Jazz Bass
-Jackson DK2M Pro Series
-ESP Eclipse II VB
-Jackson SL2H (Sam Ash Ltd Edition - Archtop SL2H on the chopping block currently)
-Jackson RRMG Pro Series
Not pictured is my ESP Horizon II (transblack) since it's my current living room guitar. I'm debating selling a number of them for a Jackson Custom Select SL2H, but the ones that would get the most are the ones I'm not wanting to part with...

My next project is tightening up that pedal board. That thing is a mess.


----------



## monkeysuncle

^ If you need help with the pedalboard you can always ditch everything but your HM-2, crank your 5150, and ignore the police banging on your door


----------



## Bear R.

wow some nice guitars here...I see a ESP FORMULA up in there..man..those are some of the nicest playin guitars I ever owned. thanks to a buddy of mine...ESP FORMULAS rock man...I have the Satin Black w/a Floyd Rose and Black Pearl binding..EMG'S 81/85's...
I know I've posted these here before.but,im gonna show this bad boy one more time..ha,ha..


----------



## Xykhron

Black formula with white PUs looks killer, rdbear7d! . And the binding on that is crazy, too


----------



## thatguyupthere

Xykhron said:


> - Mayones Regius 6 (x3)



that's frickin amazing.


----------



## darkpheonix

As i posted in my introduction:




LTD MH-327 STR





LTD Elite Horizon III





Custom shop Ran Kelly


----------



## TheUnvanquished

That Ran Kelly. So hot...


----------



## Forrest_H

My Ibanez RG5EX1 that I named after my buddy Cale Howard, who died in a car accident where he and his mom were T-Boned by a drunk driver. Rest in Peace buddy...


----------



## Bear R.

Xykhron said:


> Black formula with white PUs looks killer, rdbear7d! . And the binding on that is crazy, too


thanks man.but..You got some nice guitars..very very sweet collection bud..wow.. You got some bad boys in that bunch..
......PS..hows that Formula play and sound man.?..only cause I got one..i have to ask.


----------



## Bear R.

So Sorry to hear about your friend "Forrest H"..thats cool that you honor him w/your guitar though..that's a nice freakin Ibby too!!..very nice....God Bless ya man...


----------



## Xykhron

rdbear7d said:


> thanks man.but..You got some nice guitars..very very sweet collection bud..wow.. You got some bad boys in that bunch..
> ......PS..hows that Formula play and sound man.?..only cause I got one..i have to ask.



The Formula is one of my lightest guitars, but so resonant. With EMGs it sounded so focused with good mids and fast bottom end. After trying a lot of pickups, the Aftermaths did a good job, so I keep that set on it. With it, the bottom end isn't as fast as with EMGs, and the mids are sweeter. Maybe not as in-you-face as with EMG, but warmer and more "organic" sound (even when Aftermath are not organic at all)


----------



## Forrest_H

rdbear7d said:


> So Sorry to hear about your friend "Forrest H"..thats cool that you honor him w/your guitar though..that's a nice freakin Ibby too!!..very nice....God Bless ya man...



It's okay man. I think that he's probably in a better place now, as much as I miss him. I grew up with that kid, from elementary school to my senior year. But yeah, it was a few nights after his death that I went to a few guitar centers in my area and saw this beautiful gun metal grey Ibby for cheap. I feel kinda bad that I didn't get a more expensive guitar to honor him, but it's still an amazing guitar nonetheless. Every time I play him I feel him in the room with me.


----------



## Critical Problem

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

[/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## source field




----------



## Drusas




----------



## smeat

Don Vito said:


> Which model is this?



I believe it is a MIM '72 Reissue.

Local tech put the SDs in, as well as the coil tap. I love it to death.


----------



## spawnofthesith

Newest member of the family, '13 Gibson Les Paul Signature T


----------



## FrashyFroo




----------



## madrigal77




----------



## chassless

^ nice ! what's the red stuff on the pup ?


----------



## madrigal77

chassless said:


> ^ nice ! what's the red stuff on the pup ?



Reflection of a hockey poster on my wall lol.


----------



## chassless

les Canadiens ? :O

Edit : oh right, no. you're west coast.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

RG350MDX


----------



## Steven Dionne




----------



## aciek_l

Gibson Les Paul Studio 2004


----------



## Thanatopsis

My current ones. There should be one more but my Les Paul Studio was stolen a few years back. Also used to own an old Ibanez EX series and a 97 Ibanez UV7BK, the all black one. This picture doesn't to the LTD justice though. For a lower end model, it has a really nice quilted maple top. Many people have complemented me on how nice it looks. People that don't know anything about guitars can't believe I only paid $120 or $130 for it(I forget which). It plays great and sounds great too with the Duncan Custom I put in it too.


----------



## Stooge1996

bouVIP said:


> Preview of my new Tele!




Noice Dude! is that a blacktop? what machine heads and pickups do you have on it? also was the hipshot a direct replacement. Really want a metal tele and this would be my inspiration


----------



## bouVIP

Stooge1996 said:


> Noice Dude! is that a blacktop? what machine heads and pickups do you have on it? also was the hipshot a direct replacement. Really want a metal tele and this would be my inspiration



Yup blacktop series telecaster. Sperzel locking tuners and seymour duncan distortion/jazz pickups. Hipshot was a direct replacement and I bought the .175 base plate 1. I've tuned it down to drop a# and it plays amazingly! Handles low tuning really well.


----------



## wiretap

Too many pics of this guitar lately but making some changes. After switching the Duncan's for some Lace pickups, decided to get some chrome hardware and amber bell knobs and class it up a bit. Forgot to get tailpiece studs so those are still black until I can get some.. Oops.

When I got it originally, still had metal domes but those were changed to black bells because metal knobs are ugly as crap.





And currently:


----------



## wiretap

bouVIP said:


> Yup blacktop series telecaster. Sperzel locking tuners and seymour duncan distortion/jazz pickups. Hipshot was a direct replacement and I bought the .175 base plate 1. I've tuned it down to drop a# and it plays amazingly! Handles low tuning really well.



Once you change out those fender pickups, the blacktops are total gems.


----------



## Adventrooster

My JP100D and the JP50 (shopping for new pickups for this one).


----------



## Sean1242

Had a NGD yesterday and decided I'd upload a very edited pic to Instagram  






Trying to stay classy.


----------



## cult

My latest addition.
Sounds amazing, changes in the meantime have been chrome potentiometer knobs and taking out the tone knobs of the wiring.

It's in Drop B now with a D'Addario 13-59 set and I have no intonation problems whatsoever, even though it's a 24,75" scale.


----------



## vm27

wiretap said:


> Too many pics of this guitar lately but making some changes. After switching the Duncan's for some Lace pickups, decided to get some chrome hardware and amber bell knobs and class it up a bit. Forgot to get tailpiece studs so those are still black until I can get some.. Oops.
> 
> When I got it originally, still had metal domes but those were changed to black bells because metal knobs are ugly as crap.
> 
> 
> And currently:


Looks nice. I noticed you changed hardcase too.


----------



## shadowlife

Xykhron said:


> My updated collection....



The snow cloud Horus is my dream Caparison...


----------



## TheUnvanquished

My Saber. Black winter pickups, purple knobs, and a purple strap.


----------



## HoneyNut

That's very nice!


----------



## japs5607

Schecter family shot Omen, Hellraiser and Damien


----------



## chassless

nice purple, blackhawks and what i think are space invaders inlays ! (close up shots please )


----------



## Michael




----------



## hikizume976

1995 PRS Custom 24 10 top with recently(ish) installed BKP blackhawks. NPD in a few days


----------



## japs5607

chassless said:


> nice purple, blackhawks and what i think are space invaders inlays ! (close up shots please )



The Omen has stick on biohazard logo's, the hellraiser logos are standard and the Damien has bat inlays 

Which one do you want close ups of ?


----------



## chassless

i hadn't noticed the bat inlays, and i wanted to get a closer look on the biohazard logos. they seem pretty cool


----------



## japs5607

They are just stick on from ebay. The seller is creative cuts. Seems to do just about every design you could ever want. And they are very long lasting

This guy http://stores.ebay.com/creative-cuts


----------



## chassless

cool! i'll check them out


----------



## michu123PL

Crappy potato photo, but here are mine:





SQ Vintage Modified Jazz Bass, SQ Vintage Modified Telecaster Deluxe, Burny Les Paul Custom.

I've owned many higher end guitars (PRS, Gibson, ESP, Mercer's B6 copy) and played many more (Mayo, Music Man etc.) and many of them weren't as nice as these three. They sound great, stay in tune and look amazing. I really love them


----------



## JD27

My Reindeer Blue ESPs just hanging around.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Jake

Got a group shot of (most) of my guitars today. First time in awhile I've got them all together.






and a 7 snuck in there too....oops lol
PRS SC245, RGA121, S1520fb, grendel, Eclipse II


----------



## JD27

Do you even perform the ritual bro??


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Metallipea




----------



## Metallipea

Hi!

Here is my main guitar and first one I made 

Specs: 

Scale: 27"
Frets: 24 Jumbo
Fretboard: 16" Ebony
Body: Mahagony
Neck: 5 piece maple and Bubinga, neck-thru 
Pickup: Seymour Duncan Blackout Bridge AHB-1
Elektronics: 1 Vol
Tuners: Grover, black mini tuners
Bridge: TOM 
Strings: 6, thru body
Nut: TUSQ


----------



## chassless

looks amazing for a first guitar !


----------



## Metallipea

That´s what happens, when you meet another established luthier and get some tips and know-how from him  Thank you for the kind words


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

Incoming


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS




----------



## James_D_Trunks

Epic Prs SE Custom 24, with DiMarzio CrunchLab and LiquiFire in the right


----------



## stevexc

With the puppy!


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Grabbed a couple of photos of my SG while doing Zilla cab demos recently.


----------



## Vrollin

Some pics of my main three guitars, mainly 6's so went with posting here.
RGA42 with 81/85 combo, RGA72QME with JH set, RGIX27FEQM with AHB3 blackouts.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Mostly sixers here, save for one lonely 7-string.


----------



## Vrollin

Few more pics of the bodies and one of the chrome logo on the RGA72QME.













And my old RG320QS with tone zone bridge and air zone neck pups.


----------



## pushpull7

stevexc said:


> With the puppy!



puppy!


----------



## Metal Guitarist




----------



## Vrollin

How do the 245s go? They have piqued my interest as of late. I had an ibanez single cut, it was a great guitar but the body was pretty thin, are these a fairly thick body? Zero stores where I am to have a look at one in person....


----------



## Jake

Vrollin said:


> How do the 245s go? They have piqued my interest as of late. I had an ibanez single cut, it was a great guitar but the body was pretty thin, are these a fairly thick body? Zero stores where I am to have a look at one in person....


I can't speak to the SE245 but I have an SC245 that is a little thicker than my ESP Eclipse II and slightly but not much thinner than my old Gibson LP. Hope that helps


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Vrollin said:


> How do the 245s go? They have piqued my interest as of late. I had an ibanez single cut, it was a great guitar but the body was pretty thin, are these a fairly thick body? Zero stores where I am to have a look at one in person....



It is probably the best bang for the buck around. It literally plays like butter and I've heard other people say the same. And yes, a thick body and a thick neck.


----------



## Trainwreck1446




----------



## stevexc

Here was the beginning of a beautiful night:






Tele, LTD, Dr Pepper and a super cheese donair ;D


----------



## chassless

^ can't see the pic


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

stevexc said:


> Here was the beginning of a greasy fretboard



Fixed that for you


----------



## stevexc

chassless said:


> ^ can't see the pic



Fixed it, my phone makes I look like l and imgur is blocked at work and... nevermind, it's fixed 



The Spanish Inquisition said:


> Fixed that for you



Oh, so much grease. But so worth it. A night alone with my two other women and a greasy donair...


----------



## s4tch

Ibanez RT150 (Korean) during setup @ guitar.clinic:
















Notice the weird pole spacing on the treble side of the bridge pickup.


----------



## electriceye

Trainwreck1446 said:


>



WHOA! WTF is that??? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## wiretap

A boring day made for jamming and being lazy as well as some random nerd-out pics.


----------



## satchisgod

wiretap said:


> A boring day made for jamming and being lazy as well as some random nerd-out pics.



What a very sweet looking ESP. Class


----------



## wiretap

satchisgod said:


> What a very sweet looking ESP. Class



Thanks, man!


----------



## F1Filter

Was on display at Winter NAMM '14. Ended up back in Carvin's inventory. Unloved. 

So I figured it needed a good home. Here in the Bay Area. Near where Jason lives. Be awesome if I could get him to thumbprint it one day.


----------



## jrstinkfish

We've been getting our home ready to sell, and all but one of my guitars had to find temporary homes because they could no longer hang on the walls. Got sick of that shit, so I bought a Hercules 5-Guitar stand, and now everyone is back home, safe and sound 





(L-R: Strat, Stealth, Destroyer, LTD B-335, and Gibson Explorer)


----------



## emroth

GET READY FOR PICTURE OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!!! Here are mine: USA Custom Guitars Partscaster strat, LTD EC-1000vb, custom Suhr Modern, Squier 60's Custom Telecaster, '68 Gibson SG.


----------



## gizmi7

My new Mayones Flame Signum Silver Dragon with EMG JH set:


----------



## Sebastian

F1Filter said:


> Was on display at Winter NAMM '14. Ended up back in Carvin's inventory. Unloved.
> 
> So I figured it needed a good home. Here in the Bay Area. Near where Jason lives. Be awesome if I could get him to thumbprint it one day.



Good Lord! that looks amazing!


----------



## F1Filter

Sebastian said:


> Good Lord! that looks amazing!



Apparently it wasn't 'amazing' enough. 

Not the first time I picked up a NAMM model on the cheap though. Maybe dealers have a problem with a gtr that's been handled more times in a weekend, than a pornstar on a gangbang shoot? 

Maybe I should go to the clinic and get a shot... Just in case.


----------



## chassless

emroth said:


> GET READY FOR PICTURE OVERLOAD!!!!!!!!!!!



awesome stuff! nice looking collection


----------



## TremontiFan16

My two ec-1000's in front of my randall diavlo
The black one is getting an overhaul


----------



## JD27

My Ibanez 2020FM Prestige in it's new habitat. I love this guitar, it plays great, sounds good, and the 25.1" scale is awesome. I'm going to make it my mission to find a 1220FM and 4020FM.


----------



## DISTORT6

2000 PRS Singlecut & 2005 PRS Custom22


----------



## Ludgate

Hi guys, long time lurker, first time poster. 

Ibanez S1620FB


----------



## chassless

nice first post! welcome and great looking guitar!


----------



## unclejemima218

sorry about the 7 (Ibanez AX7221) being in there, I know how you guys hate them 
-'07 Jackson MIJ DK2M Dinky with EMG 81's
-'96 Yamaha Pacifica stock
-Little bro's BC Rich Warlock


----------



## JD27

2020FM in a camp chair down by the river on a steady diet of tall boys.


----------



## Don Vito

That is the most relaxed guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## JacksonSL2H




----------



## Vrollin

Newest addition to tie me over 'til the Zach Myers is back in stock, will get some better pics soon!


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Hamer Studio Custom















.


----------



## SeductionS

Mayones Legend


----------



## Vrollin

Better pics of my latest addition, not sure how keen I am on these EMG's in it after I got them in, I think it lost a bit of its tone and sounds a little sterile, will be getting some 57 66's for another guitar so will try them in this to see how it goes!


----------



## bouVIP




----------



## Vrollin

How do you find the se custom compared the the USA custom you have there bouvip? Had a strum on the se at a shop the other day and it played great! Are the us models any different playability wise? Because I don't think there was much room for improvement there...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Random:


----------



## armedcor

Bad random pic


----------



## bouVIP

Vrollin said:


> How do you find the se custom compared the the USA custom you have there bouvip? Had a strum on the se at a shop the other day and it played great! Are the us models any different playability wise? Because I don't think there was much room for improvement there...



Well specifically this 1 is hard to compare since the SE is a 7 string and has a wider neck, but the USA 1 is just really smooth and comfortable to play. The SEs kind of play the same as a USA, but the quality and attention to detail between the 2 just makes the USA made 1 feel better...or something haha.


----------



## pushpull7

IbanezDaemon said:


>



I really wanted a genesis in my life


----------



## TheUnvanquished

My new guitar. She's an American Special Strat. NGD post and first impressions coming soon. \m/


----------



## chassless

love the surf finish!


----------



## Azyiu

bouVIP said:


>



That's YUI in the background, awesome!


----------



## Vairish

My new Stratoblaster!


----------



## Fouter

ESP Viper Standard Series Camo 2004


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

just bought this off Ebay for cheap




better pics upon arrival


----------



## Dog Boy

Most of these I still have


----------



## feraledge

On the racks. 
Back to (the) front:
LTD TE 212 (on the way out)
Jackson Pro Series DK2M (silverburst)
Ibanez MIJ RG 470 (refinished, mods)
Jackson MIJ SL2H arch top Sam Ash limited run (on the way out)
Jackson SDX (redone in So Cal fashion)
ESP Horizon FR
ESP LTD Elite M-II
ESP Eclipse II
Jackson DK1
Fender MIM Jazz Bass
ESP LTD AC-10 (?)
Not pictured: Jackson Pro Series RRMG (needs a stand)

What's getting the most play these days? ESP LTD Elite M-II to be honest. The Dinkys both see a lot of play and the Horizon is right up there too.

Also, I clearly have a problem where I have GAS for a ton of very different guitars, and then I go buy another superstrat. Oh well.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> On the racks.
> Back to (the) front:
> LTD TE 212 (on the way out)
> Jackson Pro Series DK2M (silverburst)
> Ibanez MIJ RG 470 (refinished, mods)
> Jackson MIJ SL2H arch top Sam Ash limited run (on the way out)
> Jackson SDX (redone in So Cal fashion)
> ESP Horizon FR
> ESP LTD Elite M-II
> ESP Eclipse II
> Jackson DK1
> Fender MIM Jazz Bass
> ESP LTD AC-10 (?)
> Not pictured: Jackson Pro Series RRMG (needs a stand)
> 
> What's getting the most play these days? ESP LTD Elite M-II to be honest. The Dinkys both see a lot of play and the Horizon is right up there too.
> 
> Also, I clearly have a problem where I have GAS for a ton of very different guitars, and then I go buy another superstrat. Oh well.



How do you like the RRMG? Been on the list for a while, something always pops up though. And you can' t control GAS, you just have to roll with it.


----------



## pylyo




----------



## pushpull7

"my god, it's full of win!!!"


----------



## chassless

pylyo said:


>



No way man, that's an Insomnium Mayones?  awesome everything else too!

Edit: just saw your other thread, looks like it's not about Insomnium


----------



## JD27

SZ Collection.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Here's a couple of mine 










(No photo editing was done here, the SG really looks like that outside)


----------



## aciek_l

Nice wooden pickguard on the SG! Is it glued?

Some random guitar porn. 

Ibby RGA 121H CDR (damn, it's hard to capture that finish properly!):

















And the BlacKat! 













Both together:


----------



## Rabsa

Just received this beauty. It's Edwards E-LP-92CD/JS. In other words John Sykes model. Even though it's slightly modified with black hardware including Schaller locking tuners and Tonepros bridge.


----------



## bouVIP

Family photo minus my soon to be PRS SE Angelus Standard acoustic


----------



## The omnipotent one

Hope I'm doing this right for a first post.

My only guitar right now is a semi custom Jackson dk2m 




Custom cut rings (because no one seems to sell flat mount pickup rings in white) and a coil split gravity storm/evo 2 pickup combo.


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## 1b4n3z




----------



## Dentom79

A lesser known RG, the RG2120x.


----------



## pushpull7

aciek_l said:


> black cat



Whoa! I really like that. Did you do a NGD? If so a link? I'd love to know more about them.


----------



## Cloudy

Le blackwater double II


----------



## TremontiFan16

Added a new one yesterday-Prs se singlecut
Pic below with her sisters


----------



## pushpull7

Cloudy said:


> Le blackwater double II



Wow Cloudy, I really like that!


----------



## phaja_

My sweeties.


----------



## wiretap

You can never have too much of a good thing..


----------



## AdamRogo




----------



## Grindspine




----------



## SouthpawGuy

LAG "The Blues" Louisiane


----------



## s4tch

feraledge said:


> Jackson DK1



Lovely finish.


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Here's a couple of my Ibanez USA Custom.











One of my Ibanez RGT 3020 DSFM


----------



## Luafcm

This guitar friggin rules.


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Found this one of my rig.


----------



## boroducci

my Edwards E-MA100-SD


----------



## TheStig1214

Jamming with my bud later and I got my gear set up in the garage. Looking sexy.


----------



## Ibanez RG7321

My Les Paul and BC Rich


----------



## 1b4n3z

Ibanez RG7321 said:


> My Les Paul and BC Rich



Ah man... I have to ask - you are aware of what that Les Paul really is, surely?


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## chassless

^ take my jelly! what's that on the top right of your first pic?


----------



## SeanSan

Here's some photos of my old 2011 (I think) PRS SE Cu 24 













Love her to death.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

There's a 7 in there too but you can only see six of the tuning pegs.


----------



## Ibanez RG7321

1b4n3z said:


> Ah man... I have to ask - you are aware of what that Les Paul really is, surely?


yep lol


----------



## 1b4n3z

Ibanez RG7321 said:


> yep lol



Ok cool 

Black LP's... I mean single cuts kick ass


----------



## MattThePenguin

I owned this one very briefly.. it's so gorgeous but damn it was hell trying to stand up with it






And all of these I've sold because my tastes have drastically changed haha


----------



## bouVIP

New Truss Rod cover for my Horizon and project PRS SE 7 courtesy of Dave at fretsonthenet. He does great work!!


----------



## AVOK

First post and pic for you guys. Sorry for the 7 content, but i really dig the black/white contrast


----------



## Ashstrodamus

My babies.





One more baby.


----------



## skydizzle

Schecter Blackjack SLS C1 FR- Installed EMG Het Set because they match the black nickel hardware better than the Duncan blackouts.



PRS CE22 blazing copper-with Fastback customs Beard Combers (Ryan Fluff Bruce Signature)






PRS Custom 24 10 top- emerald green- I originally put the EMG het set in this guitar, but swapped it out with the Schecter so it currently has Duncan Blackouts. Hopefully soon I'll be putting some BKPs in it. I'm not a big fan of active pups, especially in a PRS.



And some of the rest of the family...


----------



## JD27

Spent some quality Fender time today.


----------



## aciek_l

I've finally changed the pickups.  (SH5 & SH1)


----------



## Jake

3 6ers and an 8 string snuck in however it's a blizzard on my couch 
(Carvin CT3, ESP Eclipse 2, RGA121, RG8) my other 2 sixers are hiding haha


----------



## aciek_l

White RGA121 looks gorgous!


----------



## Tommy

Seriously understand the hype surrounding these guitars now. It's seriously one of the better guitars that I've had the chance to play.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Got a new one, my first Ibanez that's less than 15 years old.






Nice, tight flame. Awesome tone and playability too, great stuff. Really rivals my ESP (about the same age). Which one has a better flame?


----------



## Vrollin

Bought this bad boy today, changed out the strings, put a black tusq nut on, adjusted neck relief, cleaned and oiled the neck and good to go! Been trying to get one of these since it was released and had a nightmare of a time, walked into the store to ask them to order it, had been discussing it with them before, and they had just got it in, hadn't been on the shelf a couple of hours before I took it away!


----------



## tmemike

My strat  of all the ER guitars I have, this little beauty will always be my favorite guitar


----------



## JD27

The SZ Army.


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> The SZ Army.



Sexy sexy sexy, each one sexier than the last...


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Sexy sexy sexy, each one sexier than the last...



I have a slight addiction to them.


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Kride

New pickups for the ESP LTD EXP-300


----------



## bouVIP

Camera Test 2


----------



## DarthV

Never had taken any nice photos of my best looking guitar. Was one of those great sunny afternoons, so broke out the Canon and took a few shots! This thing looks so much better out in the sun than in your typical room lights, that's for sure.

Ibanez S5470bw Prestige


----------



## Luafcm

Here's the guitars that I'm not so proud of:

BC Rich RaveII with replacement neck, plywood body yuck!:





Another plywood guitar, Ibanez EX series:





Just plain ugly, Ibanez PL1770 Pro Line. Amazing neck and fretboard on this guitar however:






And no, painting a plywood guitar woodland camo does not in fact add any coolness. Live and learn.


----------



## Genome

Just gave my old RG2550e a good going over, replaced most of the internal components and gave it a full set up. Looks like new!


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## groverj3

Not sure if I shared this yet here. Not exactly new, but here's the current stash!

Custom Jackson on the way and the red one is up for grabs!


----------



## Cloudy

Blackwater Double II, kxk 6dc, blackmachine b6.






Blackwater DII and the B6 again.


----------



## aciek_l

My new wallpaper:





And the alternative version:


----------



## Jackzaa

The latest addition on the left!

Apologies if the picture is massive, I literally don't know how to resize because I'm stupid.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^
This might sound stupid/crazy, but did you put tv jones humbuckers in that blackmachine b6 on the left? If you did, well then holy hell that's amazing! If it's something else, would you care to tell me? I'm really curious to know...


----------



## Thanatopsis

TheStig1214 said:


> Jamming with my bud later and I got my gear set up in the garage. Looking sexy.


Nice. I've been wanting an Iceman lately. Personally I'd probably remove the pickguard though.


----------



## TheStig1214

Thanatopsis said:


> Nice. I've been wanting an Iceman lately. Personally I'd probably remove the pickguard though.



It's an awesome guitar considering I payed $300 for it. Another $200 in the Laces and I couldn't be happier. I actually fell in love with the pickguard and the whole retro styling. I waited a year for one of these to pop up so I could snatch it up.


----------



## Dana

Eh


----------



## Humbuck

Dana...what is that!?


----------



## The Mighty Sunfish

http://http://themightysunfish.tumblr.com/post/94345648582/prs-custom-24-2008-model

Borrowed this from a friend. Awesome guitar. Check my demo if you guys are interested in seeing it in action. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u5xVnSdAaE


----------



## Dana

Humbuck said:


> Dana...what is that!?



It's my homemade guitar


----------



## Humbuck

I like it!!


----------



## Dana

Humbuck said:


> I like it!!



Thanks man. Appreciate it


----------



## bln

*Humble schecter:*


----------



## col

The only sixer I have atm, tuned to open c# minor. 
















w/ emgs installed


----------



## bouVIP

Preview of an incoming NGD thread


----------



## Dog Boy




----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

That looks awesome, what brand is it?


----------



## pushpull7

suhr


----------



## Dog Boy

chrisharbin said:


> suhr


 
Yep...here's the headstock


----------



## Kride

New trem for the EXP-300. A Gotoh GE1996T unit... huge upgrade imo


----------



## boroducci

my 6s


----------



## reckoner

JP6 PDN in Neptune Blue:


----------



## guitarxtc

Beautiful JP6


----------



## hazardous

Hi, new guy here (although I registered ages ago heh)from Singapore

Here's my family of sixers. Sorry, Cam phone, didn't realise it was slightly blurry.


----------



## SouthpawGuy




----------



## Berti_smb

My beaten and dusty 2008 Gibson SG Special Ebony tuned to B standard (daddario 13-59)


----------



## bouVIP

I'm instragraming like those cool kids


----------



## ChrisFisherman

After years of watching, reading and learning about gear on this great forum i'm finally posting my beloved (electric) six strings 
View attachment 42367


View attachment 42368


View attachment 42369


View attachment 42370


p.s. a bumb question - how to post bigger images that are visible to everyone?


----------



## pkgitar

NGD thread soon


----------



## reckoner

A pair o' Balls.


----------



## Metallipea




----------



## Cloudy

The dangerous duo


----------



## pushpull7

So jelly


----------



## skydizzle

JD27 said:


> The SZ Army.



Wow!


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Custom Agile Ghost. It's from the second custom Agile batch ever.


----------



## Bear R.

2010 ESP Formula..


----------



## emoslay




----------



## Kunu

My Dargie Delight II Petrucci Music Man


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

remorse is for the dead said:


> Custom Agile Ghost. It's from the second custom Agile batch ever.



I keep waiting for them to add the Ghost to their current custom offerings


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kunu said:


> My Dargie Delight II Petrucci Music Man


----------



## ghostred7




----------



## Ancient

Just realized I haven't posted pics of my Monson in here:

Monson Nomad #9 
Alder / Cherry Body
Maple bolt on neck with binding and inlays
SD Black Winter pickups

Day I got it -





After pickup install -


----------



## bouVIP

This guitar is so easy to set up even I can do it


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

Ancient said:


> Just realized I haven't posted pics of my Monson in here:
> 
> Monson Nomad #9
> Alder / Cherry Body
> Maple bolt on neck with binding and inlays
> SD Black Winter pickups
> 
> Day I got it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After pickup install -


Looks like what would happen if a Fernandes Ravelle and a BC Rich Ignitor had a baby.


----------



## Ancient

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Looks like what would happen if a Fernandes Ravelle and a BC Rich Ignitor had a baby.



Thats a pretty good description! haha 

I like to think of it as a design after Les Paul ran into Timothy Leary in the 60's..... and had a bad trip.


----------



## TremontiFan16

The family


----------



## Podium

my beloved blackjack atx solo 6 with its new pickups..


----------



## SouthpawGuy

.


----------



## reckoner




----------



## Bear R.

2010 ESP Formula fr..


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Newest member.


----------



## HearGear

This is some of my guitars....


----------



## pylyo

Ignore the Parker


----------



## BornToLooze

My Washburns.


----------



## Vrollin

Not a great photo, but just seeing what you guys thought, did have chrome EMG's in this, got tired of it, now swapping out all the hardware to black, so far have black EMG 57/66 set, pup rings, knobs, strap buttons and some black gotoh kluson style locking tuners on the way, waiting on stock availability for a quality 3 way switch in black.... Think it completely changes the attitude of the guitar...


----------



## Vrollin

Aaaaand the tuners arrived today! Really digging these, were extremely easy to swap over and install, next time I restring I'll set the string post heights all the same height as the high strings, was just kinda experimenting with them today.
Decided that if the tone pros bridge I have coming for the other SE is up to scratch then I'll order a black one for this to complete it all. Once all the hardware is swapped out, I might even consider trying some Seymour Duncan passives.... I have problems....


----------



## 1b4n3z

A preliminary taste of things to come (arriving next week to be precise). I have just ordered a black Ibanez RG, who would've thought? Edge Pro, HSH and such. It's MIJ so quality is expected of it.

Black as in black onyx


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

New to the forum. I don't have any 7 strings at the moment. Here's what I have right now.


ESP Horizon - Natural satin finish, ash body, maple neck, duncan blackouts, d tuna, noiseless springs, brass trem claw, tungsten 42mm fat sustain block, titanium string blocks, tuned to B standard.























Jackson KV2 Black - I have a Dimarzio X2N for the bridge and a D Activator for the neck and will be tuning to D standard. I also have noiseless springs, brass trem claw and 37mm Stone Tone sustain block for the Floyd, titanium string blocks.



















Jackson KV1 Korina - This one hasn't arrived yet, pictures are from the seller. Should have this in hand in a week or two.















I also have a Fender 1991 Japanese Strat, with Floyd Rose but it hasn't been set up yet. I'm going to be setting it with a single hum configuration, pearl white pickguard, Bare Knuckle Miracle Man pickup, 32mm fat brass L block for the floyd, noiseless springs, titanium string blocks.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Welcome on my behalf and that's a nice collection! Seems like you employ quite a few different sustain blocks, any insight on what's the best material for sustain and clarity? I only have brass blocks, and all my trem guitars have them (5)


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Thanks. Brass is fine, I just decided to go with tungsten in that guitar because I was tuning to B. I haven't tried a brass block in that guitar so I can't really compare. 

I haven't installed the Stone Tone block yet, I might get a titanium block for that kv2 to try and brighten it up just a bit, it's the darkest sounding Jackson I've had. I may keep the Stone Tone for a different guitar.

To be honest they are probably overkill for most people but I like chopping and changing with my stuff all the time. If I end up not liking it it goes on eBay or I'll trade for a different piece of gear.

Are you thinking of swapping the block in your new Ibanez?


----------



## 1b4n3z

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> Are you thinking of swapping the block in your new Ibanez?



Most likely &#128516; I have one brass block already incoming. So far all Ibanezes I've had benefited from a big block, and I'm sure JC is not different in that regard (Wizard neck). 

I am on the fence with my SL2H though, it's very dark and low mid heavy even without the block. But I love the increased resonance and sustain, so I'm not swapping it out just yet. I would like to know if a Tungsten or a titanium block might be a better choice in the end.


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

1b4n3z said:


> Most likely &#128516; I have one brass block already incoming. So far all Ibanezes I've had benefited from a big block, and I'm sure JC is not different in that regard (Wizard neck).
> 
> I am on the fence with my SL2H though, it's very dark and low mid heavy even without the block. But I love the increased resonance and sustain, so I'm not swapping it out just yet. I would like to know if a Tungsten or a titanium block might be a better choice in the end.



If its already very dark a titanium block might even things out a bit but obviously it's impossible to know until you try. If you like how it sounds I'd leave it alone. What is the SL2H tuned to?


----------



## 1b4n3z

TurnTheAirBlue said:


> If its already very dark a titanium block might even things out a bit but obviously it's impossible to know until you try. If you like how it sounds I'd leave it alone. What is the SL2H tuned to?



Yeah should try a titanium block out some day. They're not cheap by any means though &#128522; It's tuned to E standard and it sounds big and bold (Black Winter set). However D standard is my preferred tuning and the Soloist is quite boomy there. I might swap EMGs back in to cut some of that massive low end back. I would lose the passive chime and bloom though


----------



## Kimling

Oh hai!











My SL2H just got some Warpigs


----------



## SeditiousDissent

Here's the family (shitty phone camera content)






(L to R)
LTD M-15 (85X)
LTD H-200 (85/89R)
Line6 JTV-69
Epiphone LP Standard (Evolution/FRED)
Fender US Strat (81X)

and a Yamaha RBX375

*edit for disclaimer


----------



## XeoFLCL

Dutch angle time for the heavily modded RGT42DXFM, because this guy doesn't get enough photographical love lately. Oh and it needs to be my new avatar 






.. I guess the RGD needs some photo love too sometimes


----------



## electriceye

Cloudy said:


> The dangerous duo



WOW! What the hell are they? The one on the left is incredible! :lowdown:


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## Metallipea

My friend, who took the picture, got a bit artistic with this one, but here is my latest build, got it back from customer for the photoshoot


----------



## Zak1233

I need to add more Caparisons to my collection at some point


----------



## pylyo

Nice PGM!


----------



## Zak1233

pylyo said:


> Nice PGM!


Thanks man! Easily the best Ibanez I've ever played, hopefully I can get my hands on more at some point haha


----------



## Kobalt

Just some pictures I took to put it on sale.


----------



## aciek_l

Lovely couple.


----------



## naavanka_

My latest one


----------



## Rabsa

My brand new waifu. PRS McCarty. She's only twelve years old, but as you can see, she's used to a little bit more rougher relationships in the past. :3


----------



## pushpull7

For some reason when I look at that and the wear it has I think it's got to be a strong character guitar in the tone department.


----------



## knet370

my 07' custom shop


----------



## knet370

mandatory "everyone needs to have a tele"


----------



## aciek_l




----------



## H-K

My belowed Shadow, with EMG 89, middle pickup is original, neck pickup is Chandler


----------



## TauSigmaNova

Wanted to take some nice pics of my six but this is the nicest I got, IMO.


----------



## guidothepimmp

my first foray into the world of Gibson

Very happy with it, quite a bit of fun.. and can't help bustin some AC/DC chops on this

61 re-issue, 2010 model






Edit, and because apparel doesn't get nearly enough love around here..






edit 2:

Old school Luke, 1984 Ibby RS1010SL





All stock with some nice natural patina... soooooo toneful


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

My trio of workhorses....


----------



## pylyo




----------



## Zado




----------



## ConstantSea

My Mayones Regius 6 Custom in Natural to Black Burst.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

My stratocaster. Newly added Alnico V Black Hawk. One big, fat E string to test my soldering/djent on.


----------



## Cloudy

Holy dicks that black abalone style binding on that mayones looks nice.


----------



## Forrest_H

My impulse purchase Kramer:







My jazzbox Ibanez AF-55:






I need to take more pics of my 6ers soon


----------



## aus-rotten

My Dime Collection


----------



## wespaul

Bought a Jason Becker Paradise replica. I installed an original floyd rose, spertzel locking tuners, had the exact same pickups custom ordered from DiMarzio (took 3 months), a DiMarzio straplock, and finished it out with rainbow DR strings. I'm currently playing it in a jazz ensemble, of all things (it really stands out on stage, haha).

One day I'll own a real one. For now, this'll do.


----------



## Rotatous

1950's Kay -


----------



## SandyRavage

Random update. Trying to keep it simple.


----------



## Ludgate

Random close-up of my S1620FB. Not the purdiest top in the world, has its fair share of battle scars as well, but still loving it to death.


----------



## curlyvice

My JP6. Lame iphone photo. Great guitar, it gets most of my love (don't tell the other guitars I said that)


----------



## Steinmetzify

What I have here at the pad for 6s:



Untitled by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyLeary

Can you tell me what's that les paul?! looks very nice!


----------



## Steinmetzify

TimothyLeary said:


> Can you tell me what's that les paul?! looks very nice!


 
Made for me by a friend that's a luthier. Giant fat 3 piece neck with a volute, ebony board, SS frets, Sperzels, gold MOP inlays and logo, locking TonePros bridge, black binding on the body and neck, nitro finish, Sigil Bluesman pickups...used to have BKP Holydivers in it, but they weren't really a good fit, and these work much better for what I do. 

My #1 guitar, can go from sweet blues lines to seriously heavy thrash or doom. Love this guitar....it's a tank, too. Not only survived a drop that would have killed a Gibson headstock, it didn't even go out of tune.



Untitled by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2544 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2550 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2656 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2558 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr


DSC_2657 by Steinmetzify, on Flickr

Short Guitars | Hand Crafted Guitars


----------



## pushpull7

^^^ NICE! Love goldtops!!!


----------



## bouVIP

My Squier/Fenders


----------



## Water Retention

My pile of whatever immortalised with a phone on an ikea couch. You're welcome.


----------



## Kride

This time in the right thread... 

NGD/OGD. 1989 or '90 Charvel 650XL/Custom


----------



## 1b4n3z




----------



## Cloudy

These two have been seeing a lot of play time recently. Fabulous guitars.


----------



## 87456342

On left Parker PDF100 on right Gibson Explorer.


----------



## SouthpawGuy

Heritage 576


----------



## Ord92

Little late to the game, here is my main 6 string. You would have to pry her from my cold dead hands







Full NGD thread here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/276015-ngd-axis-ax40-killer-red.html


----------



## Radau

My Ibanez RG921


----------



## remorse is for the dead

Jackson DKMGT with a set of Seymour Duncan Full Shred.


----------



## JP Universe

My 6ers updated.... Quality over quantity these days!!


----------



## Kride

Random pics in poor lighting of my six shooters...


----------



## ninn

Here are my sixes. 


DSC00399 

Also just installed a yellow Super Distortion and Super 2 in my purple monster


Gary Kramer RR-2 with Dimarzios


----------



## 1b4n3z

Updated the Horizon a bit - Floyd Rose Original with a large 37mm brass block. I did it to retire the Synclair while it still works perfectly, but the result was even better than what I had hoped. This swap really did kick the tone and playability both up a notch or two. A killer guitar became even more so


----------



## JD27

Reindeer crossing...


----------



## RLG167

Not all of my guitars, but a good chunk of my collection. L-R; ESP/LTD EC-10 (since painted, see other pic), in the case 1980's Martin G300N acoustic, ESP/LTD M-100FM (with upgraded pickups), Ibanez RG3EXFM1, Jackson 2015 JS22-7, REVV RPX-1, Jackson JS32Q. I also have a couple strats.


----------



## BaptizedBurning




----------



## zivkovitz




----------



## BouhZik




----------



## Curt

Those Godin's are awesome. That's a unique one, too. Evertune and a filtertron style pickup. How does that sound?


----------



## BouhZik

Evertune was retrofited last month. the pickup was in when I bought the guitar used last summer. It's vintage, low output I guess but I really like the dirty tones it gives. 
I love this guitar.


----------



## Cloudy

BaptizedBurning said:


>



I love this pickguard, gawd damn.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Still too dark for decent photos, but anyway - here's my new LP: the Gibson LPC 68 reissue. 









Gotta ditch the stock hardware asap, don't know if the grime is from a factory aging process or genuine (TM) dirt, but not digging it. I got a full set coming in, tuner buttons, bridge, tailpiece etc. Pickups are Duncan Custom 8 & '59.


----------



## BaptizedBurning

Cloudy said:


> I love this pickguard, gawd damn.



Thanks  It's an aftermarket pickguard from TNT, they have a pretty wide selection. Pickguards


----------



## Kride

My PRS SE Åkesson with a headstock sanded down to wood. Came out decent.


----------



## Vrollin

Kride said:


> My PRS SE Åkesson with a headstock sanded down to wood. Came out decent.



Whered you get the signature decal???


----------



## Kride

Vrollin said:


> Whered you get the signature decal???



Supdec: Buy decals for auto boats motocycles rase cars laptops walls custom stickers, cheap car graphic automobile vinyl decals

Ships from Hungary I believe. The quality is OK but not top notch... but the prices are decent for what you get.


----------



## klang

My Yamaha sg2000 and pedalboard.


----------



## arcadia fades

My new B6


----------



## Spectre 1

The sun is nice this morning. ESP Antelope.


----------



## bouVIP

Unexepectedly got some pictures sent to me from Sweetwater...


----------



## DapperEagle

My one and only, had the Bareknuckle Cobra put into the bridge and it certainly makes a difference from the DiMarzio that was there (now in the middle). A lot oomph in the bass actually


----------



## Kride

The same stuff again  Got some natural light in my apartment...


1999 ESP LTD EXP300 with BKP VHIIs and a Gotoh floyd





2011 PRS SE Fredrik Åkesson





2001 Caparison Apple Horn Aurora with BKP RebelYell/Trilogy Suite





2007 Gibson LP Studio with WCR IceBuckers





1989 Charvel 650XL with EMG81/S/SA


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

just got this...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/288644-ngd-any-ibby-zelda-fans.html


----------



## maliciousteve

My current crop.

I'm GASing hard for an SL2H but there's no way I can afford one yet. I'm very happy with what I have now though.


----------



## feraledge

maliciousteve said:


> My current crop.
> 
> I'm GASing hard for an SL2H but there's no way I can afford one yet. I'm very happy with what I have now though.



Kudos for covering a pretty huge span in 3 guitars. Well played, sir.


----------



## Kride

De-EMG'd my 1989 Charvel 650XL. Now with SD Full Shred and Hot Rails set.
Upgraded the electronics as well to MIJ Göldo 500k pots, Orange Drop cap, Oak Grigsby 5-way and a Switchcraft output jack. Control layout is 1vol 1tone, the one closest to bridge pickup is a dummy...

Not my cleanest soldering but works. The middle pickup wasn't in yet in the control cavity pic.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Looking great  How's that Full Shred working for ya? I ought to de-EMG my M-II soon..


----------



## Kride

Thanks man! And thanks for the deal 

The Full Shred works really great, better than I hoped. I was conserned it'd be too trebly and shrill since the construction of the Charvel is maple neckthru with poplar wings but nope. Pairs nice with the HotRails too.


----------



## the.godfather

bouVIP said:


> My Squier/Fenders



A Mami Jazzmaster, very nice! Good to see some SCANDAL fans around here. I've always wanted to grab a used Fender Cyclone for those J-Pop/J-Rock moments.


----------



## aciek_l

Just another random pic of my RGA.


----------



## Kobalt

aciek_l said:


> Just another random pic of my RGA.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25235673/!Foto/Różne do uploadu/instagram/IMG_7347.jpg


God, I have such a boner for those...


----------



## chuggalug

well I finally saved up enough lunch money to buy myself a EBMM JP6 in Cardinal Red Sparkle, couldn't be happier...thing plays like a dream and looks pretty badass as well.




free screenshot software

next purchase will be a 7 string JP15 in the next year or so.


----------



## aciek_l

KingVee said:


> God, I have such a boner for those...



 Here, have another one.


----------



## Oreo_Death

aciek_l said:


> Here, have another one.



This pic rules. Lookin' solid


----------



## SouthpawGuy




----------



## MoJoToJo

SouthpawGuy said:


>



Sorry for dumb question but what brand of guitar is this? 
I am on the lookout for a lefty LP style guitar but not a big Gibson fan & this has a nice cutaway..


----------



## SouthpawGuy

MoJoToJo said:


> Sorry for dumb question but what brand of guitar is this?
> I am on the lookout for a lefty LP style guitar but not a big Gibson fan & this has a nice cutaway..



It's a Larrivee RS4, made in Oxnard California. 

Unfortunately they were recently discontinued by Larrivee, both left and right handed. They do appear for sale now and again. They also made an RS2 model which is a stripped down version with no maple top, dot inlays, wraparound bridge and satin finish.

RS4
















RS2















My own RS2 is an earlier version with gloss finish and separate bridge and tailpiece. 

The interesting thing to note about both is the scale length ... they're both 25.5", i.e. Fender scale length.


----------



## StivO2005

My current gear:






From the left:

- PRS Custom 22 from 1996 with two BKP Painkiller's;
- Fender Telecaster MiM from 2001 with a SD Quater-Pound at the bridge;
- Chibson (  ) Les Paul Standard with a Ibanez V1/V8 set;
- PRS CE24 from 1995 with two BKP Painkiller's;

and at the bottom:

- Jolana Diamant Bass with i have restored, it has a WSC ME-3 active preamp (original pickups!) and Schaller M4 tuners.


----------



## cult

Got to shoot my strat and my Hollowbody today.
Results are nice, follow the link for more!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wj7iv7hz0jgo2fr/AAD15zYD7hto173wRFFaJ9AYa?dl=0


----------



## MoJoToJo

*Bloody nice couple of guitars SouthpawGuy if you ever decide to sell the RS4 yell very loud in my direction!!*


----------



## SouthpawGuy

MoJoToJo said:


> *Bloody nice couple of guitars SouthpawGuy if you ever decide to sell the RS4 yell very loud in my direction!!*



There is a lefty RS4 with P90s on Ebay at the moment, and another with humbuckers on Reverb in the last few weeks.


----------



## MoJoToJo

SouthpawGuy said:


> There is a lefty RS4 with P90s on Ebay at the moment, and another with humbuckers on Reverb in the last few weeks.



Thanks, yeah I don't have much spare time at the moment to check out all the ebay's Reverb's etc, when I get home from work its shower, cook dinner, quick look at guitar forums, crash out, no guitar playing, then start again next day up at 5am & work. I need to win lotto... 
Def not looking for P90 though..
Cheers..


----------



## esp_eraser

Ormsby Hypemachine 6


----------



## bloc




----------



## Geysd

rebell82 said:


> My Bills Brother Les Paul. My first love that never will be sold.
> 
> And my strat put together from parts found here and there. Refretted with dunlops 6000 jumbo frets and B-tuned. My main studio guitar. The bullet holes was a drunken idea from my father and well... There they are.



Bah are you kidding me? I thought "man what a simple but beautiful strat" and then you make holes in it?


----------



## Geysd

guitarister7321 said:


>



Is this in the middle an Ibanez RG 321 ? Did you change the bridge?


----------



## Possessed




----------



## aciek_l

Geysd said:


> Is this in the middle an Ibanez RG 321 ? Did you change the bridge?



I would say it is RG1421F, which was limited edition, ASFAIK. Looks great, but probably a lot harder to find than RGA321.


----------



## dimitrio

esp_eraser said:


> Ormsby Hypemachine 6




I thought it's a Skervy! Very nice one


----------



## aciek_l

Weekly guitar pic.


----------



## PunchLine

1986 Roadstar II RG 410 a landmark in the evolution of the RG. I was unable to find this finish, the DW - Dark Wine, in the US catalog.


----------



## max3000

Sold my ESP Horizon NTII a few days ago. It looked cool but I was just not feeling it..


----------



## source field




----------



## PunchLine

Ibanez RG2011BK


----------



## Harker

ESP/LTD Elite Eclipse-1:




Ibanez RG3250MZ Prestige:




Carvin DC127 Custom:




ESP/LTD RZK-600:




ESP/LTD Elite Horizon-III FR:




I have a handful of pictures of each of these guitars from different angles, but I didn't want to completely overload my post, so I stuck with the basic body shots.


----------



## sherpa_man

here are mine 

2010 les paul custom silverburst with emg pickups and black hardware

1981 les paul custom all stock

2010 blackmachine b6


----------



## Kride




----------



## Kobalt

Cue in the cheap cellphone pictures after a full setup done.


----------



## Bovar




----------



## pushpull7

Kitteh approved!


----------



## bloc

Here's my fav guitar. A 2003 Epiphone Elite Les Paul Standard Plus.


----------



## axxessdenied




----------



## aciek_l

Sunday family pics!


----------



## Jake

An 8 snuck in there but all of my 6 string Ibanezes 





Maybe I'll get a shot of all my 6ers together today


----------



## simonXsludge

Took this today:


----------



## JD27

The "None Blacker" Satin Black 6 string edition.

2020EX Prestige - M-1 - 2020EX Prestige - Jim Root Jazzmaster


----------



## JD27

And my ESPs.

Horizon NT-II - M-1 - Eclipse II


----------



## dimitrio

My horizon and MII


----------



## aciek_l

Good old Ibby with newest member of family - Framus Panthera Pro (for me it's absolute Gibson LP Studio killer)


----------



## ivashjke

My jacksons

Jackson RR1
Jackson RR TN02
Jackson KV Pro
Jackson Soloist San Dimas 86'
Jackson Fusion Thunder 91'
Charvel Questar Deluxe


----------



## 1b4n3z

A 2001 Navigator LP Standard, should arrive tomorrow


----------



## Mwoit

You can see the rest of my guitars here:
GECH Works


----------



## pylyo

not all of them are here...


----------



## pylyo

double post, sry...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Random:


----------



## pushpull7

pylyo said:


> not all of them are here...



You scare kitteh with your incredible win!


----------



## bloc

2000 Ibanez RG570


----------



## phaja_

My two LTD both w/ sd sh-4, but i dont know, whats better?


----------



## aciek_l




----------



## michu123PL

phaja_ said:


> My two LTD both w/ sd sh-4, but i dont know, whats better?



The one with pickup covers looks uber-cool!


----------



## silent suicide

Had a little photoshoot with my Skervesen


----------



## DredFul

^ That is some proper guitar porn  looks amazing!


----------



## spilla




----------



## spilla




----------



## Kittenflower

silent suicide said:


> Had a little photoshoot with my Skervesen



That is so fluffy!!! Can I have this one in HD? I wanna make a wallpaper out of it


----------



## Alex79

I'm new to this forum. Here's my guitar:


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

My plain jane RG921F needed something to set her apart...




Love this guitar


----------



## JD27

So classy yet so metal!


----------



## Kride

Test driving freshly acquired 5150III 50w...


----------



## spilla




----------



## ThePhilosopher

My current pair of sixers:


----------



## Fenceclimber

My newest guitar.


----------



## littleredguitars2

quick shot from the other day of my main strat. the neck and body are made by Warmoth. the body is alder. its universally routed and a hardtail. fiesta red paintjob. neck is a standard thin neck made from wenge with an ebony fretboard and no inlays. the pickups are bare knuckle alnico V warpig in the bridge and stockholm p90 in the neck. they work really well together. super fat sounding. currently only has a single gibson style toggle and a volume knob but i'll be swapping to the normal strat control layout with a 3 way blade switch.


----------



## JD27

Had to get heavy today. Tuned to Drop B, it just crushes through the Dual Dark 50.


----------



## aciek_l

Only Ibanez on this picture is mine, so I guess I can post it here.


----------



## Tugberk

Cream/Black D-Sonic and Air Norton set on the way


----------



## ivashjke

We warriors of the world


----------



## Kride




----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Kride said:


>



Is that the Fredrik Åkesson signature? Looks killer!


----------



## Kride

Yup and thanks!

Another:


----------



## pushpull7

Kride said:


>



Thought that guitar looks fabulous, I just need to mention that those EMGS just look like they were invented for that guitar!


----------



## stevexc

I'll figure out this camera thing one day.

Also because why not:


----------



## Shewter

This thing's got the.... Eye of the Tiger!


----------



## Enter Paradox

VLF is new to the family


----------



## bloc

Here's an old Ibanez S I used to have, it was my second guitar I ever owned. Swapped out the boring black pups for blue Dimarzios.


----------



## Vrollin

Kride said:


> Yup and thanks!
> 
> Another:



Who makes that bridge??


----------



## Kobalt

Vrollin said:


> Who makes that bridge??


Schaller 455.


----------



## source field




----------



## F1Filter

Somebody once told me that G&L Legacies aren't "shred worthy" strat types. 

They were wrong. Very, very wrong...


----------



## Sebastian

F1Filter said:


> Somebody once told me that G&L Legacies aren't "shred worthy" strat types.
> They were wrong. Very, very wrong...



They look great! Are you by any chance, a Blackmore fan?


----------



## F1Filter

Who is this "Blackmore" you speak of???


----------



## Addison90

F1Filter said:


> Who is this "Blackmore" you speak of???







F1Filter said:


> Somebody once told me that G&L Legacies aren't "shred worthy" strat types.



That is pure BS... Any Strats with 22 medium jumbo frets and 2-pivot tremolo are shred-worthy enough.


----------



## Vrollin

Latest addition!


----------



## stevexc

The main stable (missing an acoustic, my fretless Jazz, and my 5-string from the shot, as well as my wife's guitars that I've claimed as my own):


----------



## bloc

Here's the new guy


----------



## Aviator

Gotta love that headstock


----------



## Steinmetzify

Brothers2 by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


LPC and MTM2 by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Proper NGD coming up soon!


----------



## BornToLooze

I got a trade offer on here for a purple RG. I was thinking that would be cool, because I could put green pickups in it and it would be like a Joker guitar. Then I remembered, I have a purple RGA with green Titans in it. Not only was it purple and green, but Titan was the serum Joker made from Venom in Arkham Asylum.


----------



## Alex79

My Eclipse.


----------



## Stooge1996

Finally had time to take a group photo!

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/20150606_111414_zps60a2g8ut.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Fathand

Finally got all my relevant guitars up to playing speed and snapped a group shot. From left to right, below the greatest front man ever:
- MIK Squier, with a SD QP + Vol (YJM speed pot)
- MIM Strat, Invader straight to jack 
- YJM Strat, haven't modded this myself but the previous owner(s) have relic'd it + swapped the bridge to a vintage version. Plenty of mojo - I've said that everything else can go if necessary but this won't. Ever.


----------



## BigOneEye

Hi all, new(ish) here. I don't play extended range guitars (yet...???) but here is a new RG652AHM NGB. I knew I had to have this guitar from the moment I saw pictures of it at NAMM 2015, so I went ahead and imported it from Japan. It's perfect!


----------



## Vrollin

Current state of affairs of my RGA42FM, finish was scratched and tried to sand back the poly to polish it, no dice, out came the heat gun, file and scraper, nek minnut hours of sanding begins.....
Rounding out some of the harsher angles in the back, front will no longer be a flamed finish and back to mahogany. Staining back nice brown and front black, leaving it stained, no gloss....


----------



## HoneyNut

BigOneEye said:


> Hi all, new(ish) here. I don't play extended range guitars (yet...???) but here is a new RG652AHM NGB. I knew I had to have this guitar from the moment I saw pictures of it at NAMM 2015, so I went ahead and imported it from Japan. It's perfect!




 You should do a proper NGD for this.


----------



## BigOneEye

Jeesan said:


> You should do a proper NGD for this.



Haha I literally just did that!


----------



## 1b4n3z

Had an '02 RG3120 last summer, but foolishly sold it in quest for a J Custom.
Well I found a '99 to accompany the JC I managed to find - at last I get to compare the two. In short, they are very close in every respect. The 3120's are awesome, best bang for the buck I've come across so far!


----------



## WillT90




----------



## aciek_l

Mu current collection.  Which one do you like most?


----------



## JD27

Nice collection, I think I like the Panthera the most.


----------



## aciek_l

Nice choice! It not as "fast" and comfortable as Ibanez, or Mayo, but I love playing Framus and the feel of it.


----------



## Vairish

My main jams right now:


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Whoa. That shell pink offset/tele mutt is amazing. I really like that one.


----------



## cubix

Other guitars will never feel the same...


----------



## Vrollin

Finally got my duncan distortion, will be ordering more of them for my other guitars now...


----------



## Dekay82

Most recent family photo, still fairly old, taken in the old apartment. I've been GASsing for an Explorer and PRS, my wife was GASsing for a baby and a house. Guess who won.



Jagstang now has a JB in the bridge, SRC has a Jazz in the middle, and I've flipped the crunchlab in the 7.
Het Set in the LP and it's total balls, I love it.


----------



## Kobalt

Family shot.


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## Samacle

Just picked up a Michael Kelly 1952, seems good enough to start learning on. 






Worth an NGD thread?


----------



## Xykhron

My collection:


----------



## Dekay82

Xykhron said:


> My collection:


 It dosen't count if you just walk into a guitar store and start taking pict- oh wait, there's a couch in there. Wow, that's actually his collection. Damn.


----------



## chassless

uuuuuuuu, you've even got the Katatonia guy's signature Mayones! nice!! which are your favorites and best playing and sounding of the bunch?


----------



## Xykhron

No, the gothic I have is not the Katatonia signature. The one you named has white cross inlays and sustainer system.

I love Oiled mahogany Caparison, Skervesen 4AP and Gothic Mayones. I think they're my "non-selling" ones


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Omg Xyhron!! That is a badass and insane collection.
Respect is due!!!


----------



## chassless

Xykhron said:


> No, the gothic I have is not the Katatonia signature. The one you named has white cross inlays and sustainer system.
> 
> I love Oiled mahogany Caparison, Skervesen 4AP and Gothic Mayones. I think they're my "non-selling" ones



oh, my mistake! thanks


----------



## Breeding The Spawn




----------



## Vrollin

Second MMM1 arrived, spent a lot of time setting th is one up and it certainly paid off, have a duncan distortion on the way for this one too.


----------



## Ulvhedin

2007 american standard


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Second MMM1 arrived, spent a lot of time setting th is one up and it certainly paid off, have a duncan distortion on the way for this one too.



Ha, you are collecting MMM1s! Now I don't feel so bad about having two of the exact same SZ2020EXs.


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> Ha, you are collecting MMM1s! Now I don't feel so bad about having two of the exact same SZ2020EXs.



Trying to get into the SZ prestige game myself, just a matter of time, there's a 2020bkf in country for $700 but I'm hoping to get one of the nicer looking prestiges...
Might make it 3 mmm1s in the end though...


----------



## Steinmetzify

Messing around with this one today...



EVH by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

Seriously such monster guitars for the money...rapidly becoming a 'close to #1' guitar. The combination of the slimmer neck (for me, anyway), the SS vintage sized frets, the pickups that can literally do any tone you want from beautiful cleans to the meanest high gain. I really REALLY like this guitar. I never thought I would as every other guitar I have and love is the complete opposite....giant necks, super high output pickups, jumbo frets etc....this thing kicks ass. Really starting to think about hunting a USA Custom version...


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Trying to get into the SZ prestige game myself, just a matter of time, there's a 2020bkf in country for $700 but I'm hoping to get one of the nicer looking prestiges...
> Might make it 3 mmm1s in the end though...



If it is the SZ20066 in Biker Black, then it is pretty rare. Those were very limited. I haven't seen many of the Prestige SZs lately.


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> If it is the SZ20066 in Biker Black, then it is pretty rare. Those were very limited. I haven't seen many of the Prestige SZs lately.



Nah it's definitely the 2020. I'm still half tempted by it though... But I'm trying to hold out on any more guitars in the event another model finds its way to the market or ibanez start mass producing fanned fret 7s...


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Nah it's definitely the 2020. I'm still half tempted by it though... But I'm trying to hold out on any more guitars in the event another model finds its way to the market *or ibanez start mass producing fanned fret 7s...*



Ohhh, you mean like this one. 

Ibanez RGIF7BKS Fanned Black Stained Fret Iron Label Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


----------



## bouVIP

New house so before I moved in everything I spread out my guitars and snapped a photo.


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> Ohhh, you mean like this one.
> 
> Ibanez RGIF7BKS Fanned Black Stained Fret Iron Label Electric Guitar | 6-String.com



Yup! Are they a full production model yet though? I was under the impression it was just a thing at namm earlier in the year...?


----------



## ghostred7

Vrollin said:


> Yup! Are they a full production model yet though? I was under the impression it was just a thing at namm earlier in the year...?


I've seen them starting to flitter about on the internet. Even on ebay from a couple of Japanese sellers. I'm guessing that they're close to being production....at least hoping so.


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Yup! Are they a full production model yet though? I was under the impression it was just a thing at namm earlier in the year...?



They are listed for order on 6-String as a Summer NAMM release. I would think they should be available pretty soon.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Here are mine:

My main guitar really - a MJT parts Strat, finished in relic'd Candy Green, with Oil City pickups. Eats all other Strats for breakfast.





My "other" main guitar, a Gibson Flying V modded with Oil City minihumbuckers:





My Japanese Tokai PR100:





My sparkly, shreddy 30-fret monster which I hope to kit out with DiMarzios soon:





My gorgeous Raygun Relics LP Junior copy:





My 18th birthday present, a Squier Jazzmaster:





This was my first ever guitar - a Dean Baby ML, modded and refinished a la EVH:


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

Bad pics, not showing my out of commission shane

EDIT: Also not done with the warlock. still needs a stain


----------



## knet370

03' ikebe gakki custom shop


----------



## knet370

mystery RG.  really hard to capture the exact shade. but in person it looks violet-ish/ black ish tint to it with a random mix of like brown.


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## littleredguitars2

just finished up my latest project!






specs

warmoth body and neck
zebrawood top over chambered mahogany (with forearm, heel and tummy contours)
"black to clear burst" paint job on front. black on back.
roasted maple neck (standard thin profile) with stainless 6150 frets
locking fender tuners
bare knuckle piledriver pickups. bridge pickup direct mounted to body
4 way tele mod for running pickups together in series like a humbucker
mastery short tele bridge. 

she plays and sounds beautiful. i'll upload a demo video soon


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

What a gorgeous tele! Well spec'd


----------



## Vrollin

MAGGOTBRAIN said:


>



What's that semi hollow???


----------



## littleredguitars2

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> What a gorgeous tele! Well spec'd



Thanks! The only spec I'd prefer to change is the thin neck profile to more of a rounder fatter neck but its still great to play


----------



## chassless

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Bad pics, not showing my out of commission shane
> 
> EDIT: Also not done with the warlock. still needs a stain



nice, i've got that same Washie! how is it treating you? i love mine, but i couldn't get along with the bridge pickup so i had it swapped


----------



## Samark




----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## League of Djentlemen

My new 6 I just got in this weekend


----------



## phaja_




----------



## Cloudy

Modded JBM100


----------



## Samark

Cloudy said:


> Modded JBM100



Yep, that's sick.


----------



## keywork87

Cloudy said:


> Modded JBM100



Part of me wants to call blasphemy as I don't have the stones to mod my JBM, but the other part of me wants to know how those black hawks sound in that blacked out beast you have there.


----------



## Cloudy

keywork87 said:


> Part of me wants to call blasphemy as I don't have the stones to mod my JBM, but the other part of me wants to know how those black hawks sound in that blacked out beast you have there.



The only reason I went to town on the JBM is because of the Titans. Im really not a fan of them, blackhawks are a huge improvement.


----------



## Steinmetzify

LPs by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


RGIB6 Redo by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## JD27

Bursting with Silver today...


----------



## wiretap

Some rando's..


----------



## Tesla




----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Some rando's..



That top one is a custom? I like the burst, kind of like the tele.


----------



## wiretap

Yeah, ESP's 2-tone was inspiration for the finish, but I wanted to go a little more brown/red. It's a really hard finish to photograph with a ....ty phone camera. It also has a vintage-y cream binding but the iPhone always flushes it out to white.. This one shows that a bit better:


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> Yeah, ESP's 2-tone was inspiration for the finish, but I wanted to go a little more brown/red. It's a really hard finish to photograph with a ....ty phone camera. It also has a vintage-y cream binding but the iPhone always flushes it out to white.. This one shows that a bit better:



I like it, nice vintage look to that one. I need more FT models, might have to try an Edwards since the ESPs aren't so easy to find.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> I like it, nice vintage look to that one. I need more FT models, might have to try an Edwards since the ESPs aren't so easy to find.



Yeah, you don't see them very much. I have the LTD full thickness model as well and it's a great guitar too, use it on tour all the time. I really would like an Edwards as well. One of the lacquer LPC's. Either the glossier black or vintage white.. So rad.


----------



## JD27

Those are exactly what I was thinking, the Lacquered Tobacco Burst or Vintage White. Though the LTDs can be found fairly cheep used.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Here's what happens when a non-guitar player pimps photos. Smoke, lightsabers, and minor attention to the guitar... 
I love the picture anyway, even if the smoke might be a tad much.


----------



## Vrollin

Just finished doing a bit of an upgrade on my MMM1, did have a distortion in it, swapped it out for a Black Winter and a Sentient, while I was in there I redid the wiring and changed some of the conponents for black parts....


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Here's the latest addition to the gang. The most incredible guitar on the planet. More photos & NGD soon.


----------



## knet370

RG2560zex


----------



## nienturi

How about my family?


----------



## Force

Yet another update since 3 more acquisitions, what a pain in the butt getting them all together..........the things we do for love


----------



## IsraelHands

Check it out


----------



## CrushingAnvil

My only guitar - an RG2820 J-Craft with OEM DiMarzio strat knobs, a DiMarzio Air Norton in the neck, and a Steve's Special in the bridge: this is my Dream Theater c. 1998 guitar


----------



## cult

Joe Harvatt said:


> Here's the latest addition to the gang. The most incredible guitar on the planet. More photos & NGD soon.



I love the simplicity to it.
Just as classy as it can get for a flying V.


----------



## jamesfarrell

One of em


----------



## knet370

My RG armory. three 6s and two 7s


----------



## Yeah_man

knet370 said:


> My RG armory. three 6s and two 7s


Love the board on the yellow one. Looks like it has seen plenty of shred!!


----------



## JD27

The wall my SZs live on (plus a few vagrants).


----------



## HoneyNut

nienturi said:


> How about my family?



I'd listen to your music


----------



## dmlinger

wiretap said:


> Some rando's..



Fenders or another T style? Really dig a bound T


----------



## HoneyNut

My 91 RG550 (paf pro set) which I miss terribly, and my S520 I sold earlier after installing black white Transition/Illuminator pups.


----------



## Spiral Architect




----------



## High Plains Drifter

I hate that I can't seem to get pics resized on this forum, but I'll give it another shot here. 

Not all 6'ers but here they are ( minus the Banshee-7) 

Guild X-79 ( 1982)
Fender Amer. Stand. with solid rosewood neck & head-stock
Schecter Blackjack with Sustaniac & FR
Gretsch Electromatic with Bigsby 50
Schecter Hellraiser passive- I love the abalone binding on this one.
Jackson SLATXMG3-7 
Ibanez Iron Label 7- I hate the abalone binding on this one. 
Taylor 150e 12 string
Taylor 100 Series

Thumbnail pic incoming... sigh:


----------



## chassless

High Plains Drifter said:


> I hate that I can't seem to get pics resized on this forum, but I'll give it another shot here.
> 
> Not all 6'ers but here they are ( minus the Banshee-7)
> 
> Guild X-79 ( 1982)
> Fender Amer. Stand. with solid rosewood neck & head-stock
> Schecter Blackjack with Sustaniac & FR
> Gretsch Electromatic with Bigsby 50
> Schecter Hellraiser passive- I love the abalone binding on this one.
> Jackson SLATXMG3-7
> Ibanez Iron Label 7- I hate the abalone binding on this one.
> Taylor 150e 12 string
> Taylor 100 Series
> 
> Thumbnail pic incoming... sigh:



nice! love the rosewood necked Fender! which one's your favorite sounding one?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

chassless said:


> nice! love the rosewood necked Fender! which one's your favorite sounding one?




Thanks so much. 

I would say that the top 3 are:

the Fender... something about those Fat 50's and the lack of a maple neck that just makes this one of the most full-body toned Strats that I've ever played;

the Iron Label 7... something about the passive DM PAF's that ( possibly combined with the mahogany body... not sure) make this one sound fantastic.. clean or dirty; 

and the Taylor 12 string ( when plugged in). I guess it's the Expression System electronics that really make this ( otherwise lackluster) guitar shine. It sounds good unplugged but fantastic when run through a good amp.


----------



## Vairish

Floyd Rose Strat:


----------



## chassless

maple top strats are so amazing.

H-H ones too.

awesome guitar.


----------



## SqWark

ESP MII w/ maple neck in Snow White. All stock except for Fishman Fluence Modern pickups installed.


----------



## Vairish

chassless said:


> maple top strats are so amazing.
> 
> H-H ones too.
> 
> awesome guitar.



Thanks man, it's an all round killer guitar. I love it!


----------



## knet370

some outdoor shots in collage


----------



## feraledge

Vairish said:


> Floyd Rose Strat:



So rad!


----------



## Dantas




----------



## source field

Just took a quick pic of my Strats, no photoshopping sorry lol


----------



## Force

Just imagine the child those 2 would produce.

That Charvel..................ooooh baby


----------



## shadowlife

^^^
Agreed- that Charvel is badass!


----------



## source field

Thanks! it's a modded SoCal Charvel with Texas Special single coils, and actually it has two control knobs haha


----------



## Ulvhedin

Already posted a few pics of this guy, but I couldn't resist sharing this..


----------



## chassless

is that genuine wear?


----------



## Kride

Looking to put some passives in to the PRS so got the EMG 57/66 set out and put them in to the EXP.


----------



## Nitrobattery

I need to get a shot of everyone all together.


----------



## Kobalt

Nitrobattery said:


> I need to get a shot of everyone all together.


RGA321F-BX.

Yes.

Please, shower me in porn from this guitar!


----------



## Nitrobattery

KingVee said:


> RGA321F-BX.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Please, shower me in porn from this guitar!


----------



## pylyo

FGN Iliad, Edwards LPC, Bacchus Strat 62RI Relic, PRS Eagle, Blackmachine b2, Wirebird Contour, Suhr Modern carved top...

...and an army of Regius.


----------



## bloc

New 2013 Fender American Deluxe


----------



## Ulvhedin

Long overdue pickup swap for this guy. Brushed gold EMG 57 / 66


----------



## Blytheryn

Here's my thrashed out Eclipse I posted in a thread a while ago


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Spicypickles

Nitrobattery said:


>



I recall this being for sale for a LOONG time on the ESP boards back in the day.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe




----------



## Kride

New pickups and mounting rings for my SE Åkesson. The pickups are awesome and definitely worth a try! Had a EMG 57/66 set installed before but those were a bit too bright for me so I changed them to another guitar.
These retain plenty of crunch and harmonic content and yet still retains clarity and definition. The bridge ain't as tight as some of the BKPs I've had but ain't particularly loose either. Can't really say anything bad after few hours of playing.

Still on the fence about the creme rings tho... might change them back to black later.


----------



## Ron Head

my 6 stringers , including my very first one , the Iron Bird from 1986 ..


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN




----------



## pylyo




----------



## s_k_mullins

Current squad:

PRS Swamp Ash Studio, PRS Mark Tremonti, PRS Custom 24, Gibson Les Paul Traditional






Music Man John Petrucci JPX model x 2 (left is the Guitar Center Anniversary model, right is the limited PDN finish)






Fender Custom Shop Robert Cray Strat, Suhr Classic Pro HSS






Squeeze it in guys...


----------



## soylentgreene

s_k_mullins said:


> Current squad:
> 
> PRS Swamp Ash Studio, PRS Mark Tremonti, PRS Custom 24, Gibson Les Paul Traditional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music Man John Petrucci JPX model x 2 (left is the Guitar Center Anniversary model, right is the limited PDN finish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Custom Shop Robert Cray Strat, Suhr Classic Pro HSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squeeze it in guys...



My god I love maple PRS's lol That is a serious collection there bro. \m/


----------



## s_k_mullins

soylentgreene said:


> My god I love maple PRS's lol That is a serious collection there bro. \m/



Thank you, good sir!


----------



## BlueGrot




----------



## Spicypickles

pylyo said:


>



Now do I want a new house, or start buying guitars? hmmm....


Haha, seriously, there is a lot of cabbage in this pic.


----------



## darkpheonix

All reunited !


----------



## aciek_l

My "All-natural Trio". 






And awesome Framus alone


----------



## kruneh

Poor pic, great guitars.


----------



## ASoC

Just waxed my new 6er that is awaiting a pink knob/switchtip set and a pink BKP Holydiver


----------



## Viginez

670 lb deluxe


----------



## Spicypickles

s_k_mullins said:


>





My least favorite color is red, but hot damn there is something special about that JP. I find myself going back to your NGD thread often, just to stare, and drool. and came.


----------



## Stooge1996

updated family shot

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/DSC_0614_zpshy4p7pqm.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Metallipea

Hi some of SnakeBite Guitars instruments meeting after lunch time...


----------



## bouVIP




----------



## Possessed




----------



## villhelm

Converted to a drop tune 30" scale monster 6er


----------



## Kobalt

Possessed said:


>


I'm a huge Jackson nut, but that Mayo is ....ing SICK!


----------



## frogman81

darkpheonix said:


> All reunited !



Is that Kelly a custom shop? It's awesome.


----------



## Decapitated

Mine


----------



## Jaysche

BlueGrot said:


>



Beautiful! What guitar is that? The only other person I've seen play one of those is Eric Jernigan from City of Ships/Rosetta.


----------



## thesockmonster




----------



## AdenM

Jaysche said:


> Beautiful! What guitar is that? The only other person I've seen play one of those is Eric Jernigan from City of Ships/Rosetta.



Electrical Guitar Company! Models | Electrical Guitar Company


----------



## PFlynn

Stooge1996 said:


> updated family shot
> 
> http://[URL=http://s1049.photobucke.../Ranko14/DSC_0614_zpshy4p7pqm.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



I'm not the world's biggest Ibanez fan, but those FR's are freakin' sweet.


----------



## Stooge1996

Man i love my FR, it does not get a lot of playing time as my RGA is 10x better. It quenched my GAS for super teles and looks cool on my rack


----------



## phaja_

My two sixes!


----------



## Vrollin

So this was a completely unplanned addition today! Prestige SZ2020EX!
Swapped out the pickup rings, knobs and tailpiece to black ones I had sitting around, probably going to ditch the EMG's not sure, but plan to go to a basic 3 way toggle and just the one volume knob...


----------



## remorse is for the dead




----------



## Kride

NGD


----------



## feraledge

^ Yes! Full NGD post!!


----------



## JD27

Old school M-1 Custom?


----------



## JD27

Sometimes I feel a little Jazzy...


----------



## Kride

feraledge said:


> ^ Yes! Full NGD post!!





JD27 said:


> Old school M-1 Custom?



Yup. I'll be honeymooning the .... out of it first and then a thread with moar pics.


----------



## Vrollin

So had a good bit of luck this week, not only did I score an SZ2020EX for dirt cheap, but my SZ2020FM arrived two days earlier than anticipated! First time owner of anything with the prestige label attached to it, now two in one week!




Not pictured here is another MMM1, couldn't be bothered getting it out....


----------



## stevexc

Did a sh_i_tty little photoshoot with my tele before it goes up for sale.


----------



## mr coffee

Random pics of my 6s? Here's a few...





















-m


----------



## rewihendrix




----------



## aciek_l




----------



## Stealth7

^ What guitar is that?


----------



## aciek_l

Jackson AT-1. I believe it's from '97. In fact, it is a friend's guitar, but I had it for few weeks.


----------



## ASoC

Me and the bae at Guitar Center yesterday. She was drawing all kinds of attention and compliments from both customers and employees. Oh, and she absolutely screams through a high gain amp


----------



## stevexc

This is the "Post random pics of your dog" thread, right? 'Cause here's mine. No new guitar here, no sir...


----------



## fogboundturtle

Carvin CT624M


----------



## stevexc

Should probably add in my family photo.


----------



## curlyvice

La famiglia (well, most of it anyways)


----------



## rewihendrix

thanks guys for your help in the FAQ forum. Very happy to have picked this up.







The tight end r feels great and I love how it kinda fills up the space that a trem would. The pickups are lovely (especially the single coil and parallel settings), but the bridge humbucker can get a little bassy with my amp set the wa'y it is. Not sure whether I'll change it out or just adjust EQ between swapping guitars.

Major gripe at this point is that the volume knob gets in the way of my playing quite a bit. I haven't played strat shape guitars in years. Pretty certain I'll be getting rid of the tone pot and moving the volume there.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

My weird little 6-toed white-trash children...


----------



## Miek




----------



## espdna




----------



## canuck brian

The Bowen has a Dimarzio Humbucker from Hell and Dominion in the bridge now.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

canuck brian said:


> The Bowen has a Dimarzio Humbucker from Hell and Dominion in the bridge now.



how do you like the dominion in comparison to the titan?


----------



## canuck brian

AkiraSpectrum said:


> how do you like the dominion in comparison to the titan?



I actually didnt even get to try the titans before i pulled them. I hated the look of them.

The Dominion sounds really tight and picks up damn near every motion of my pick.


----------



## Miek

The Dominion is a fantastic pickup. I'd put it right after the Nailbomb in my favorite pickup list.


----------



## Josh Delikan

This is Ice. All-mahogany Explorer loaded with the Lundgren M6 calibrated set.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Uh... Umm....  ^^^

I think I just got weak in the knees. Just... wow.


----------



## mr coffee

Tasty finish on that!

-m


----------



## xavier240

Here is mine.


----------



## Whitey

xavier240 said:


> Here is mine.



That's nice


----------



## knet370

that explorer is the brutz!


----------



## Josh Delikan

Cheers guys!


----------



## 1b4n3z




----------



## SonicBlur

My latest acquisition. 2010 Gibson Les Paul Traditional in Desert Burst.


----------



## remorse is for the dead

#teammaple


----------



## Spicypickles

You have excellent taste, my good man. There needs to be more maple in the world.


----------



## knet370

my daily driver


----------



## 72Martin0

My baby. An ESP Horizon HRF FR in black. Sucks fingerprints off from across the room and attracts dust from all known corners of the universe, but my god I love it... and all in Galaxy S5 camera-vision for your enjoyment!


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Daemoness Flying V


----------



## Arkeion

Man I love this guitar. The mojo is real


----------



## chassless

Joe Harvatt said:


> Daemoness Flying V[/IMG]



Joe, I've been listening to your stuff with Intensive Square since yesterday, and it's stuck in my head... I haven't headbanged alone to anything in years! I gotta thank you for that


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Thanks man! Glad you're into it.


----------



## Metallipea




----------



## Rotatous

For all you LP lovers -


----------



## ASoC

My pride and joy with the pedal board I just made today. Pay no mind to the 7620 and DC800 in the background


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## curlyvice

^ What is that , and why don't I have one?


----------



## Ulvhedin

curlyvice said:


> ^ What is that , and why don't I have one?



That's a Jeff Beck inspired partso put together by a friend of mine. Fender USA body, Warmoth pro neck with extra jumbo ss frets, JB in the bridge, and all nitro 

I own three of his "builds", which are all amazing Fender killers. He does it as a hobby, so he's very reasonably priced, especially if you count the paint job.
Can put you in contact with him if you're interested.


----------



## wiretap

Haven't given this one very much love around here.. Road Worn '50s tele w/ hot rail in the bridge. Vintage looks but smokes through my EVH.


----------



## Spicypickles

Looks legit like a vintage tele. I wanted one of the strats but they looked a bit too worn for my tastes. This is very tasteful.


----------



## wiretap

Spicypickles said:


> Looks legit like a vintage tele. I wanted one of the strats but they looked a bit too worn for my tastes. This is very tasteful.



Yeah I hear you. The newer RW models ('12/'13 and on) are a lot more tasteful than they were before with the whole "dragged behind a truck" look. At least the teles, I can't speak for the strats. I honestly prefer this one to the American Vintage ones. Way cheaper, too.


----------



## Spicypickles

Really!? My only gripe will be the 21 frets then. 


Guitarists can't never be happy.


----------



## wiretap

Spicypickles said:


> Really!? My only gripe will be the 21 frets then.
> 
> 
> Guitarists can't never be happy.



Haha, it's the truth. Atleast these guitars are easy to mod. I've already been modding this one. Besides the hot rail and 500k pots to go with, I added an electrosocket jack cup since these pictures because I need right angle cables and am going to add some Gotoh compensated brass saddles. Possibly some of the vintage gotoh locking tuners in the near future. These tuners are fine but I hate changing strings on non locking tuners. I'm lazy.


----------



## Spicypickles

Oh definitely. There are a ton of aftermarket tele parts. It's like the Honda civic of guitars.


I feel that on the tuners. I don't mind doing the winding, but if you don't have to why do it?


----------



## Leviathus

Heres my RG370DXZ that's been sitting in the corner of the room a mess for a year. Finally threw some fresh strings on and intonated it a bit, refloated the horrific bridge. Sounds pretty good even with the acrylic paint everywhere lol.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## curlyvice

Just picked this up today. NGD to follow when/if I get better pics.

2007 Gibson Les Paul Standard. This ones a keeper.


----------



## NoodleFace

Couple of my new dellinger I just picked up


----------



## espdna

McGilli said:


> Dan Armstrong DA6



jelly, need one of these.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

BucketheadRules said:


> Here's a few of mine:



That green quilt


----------



## kevdes93




----------



## RAZRBAKK




----------



## 1b4n3z

Feels great to have a 3120 in the house again. This time a newer model - a 2005. This actually feels a little better than 98-02 3120's I've had before, and I believe the fretwork is better too. Definitely scary close to my 2006 j.custom - even has a fancier top than the J...


----------



## ASoC

Here's my '93 565 with my new '91 550 that I'm planning on modding the hell out of


----------



## aciek_l




----------



## Metallipea

One six string rock machine  Specs and story


----------



## sfeszler

Just black les Paul studio from epi, but my first Guitar ever. Still looks and plays great!


----------



## Vrollin

New family shot of my SZ's; MMM1, SZ2020FM, SZ4020FM, SZ2020EX, MMM1


----------



## bloodfiredoom




----------



## ThePIGI King

Never posted in here cause I'm not too much of a 6 stringer anymore. But my acoustic is pretty neat. There are zero markings on it, and it's super old according to the place I bought it (a thrift store), they believe it was locally made by somebody. It plays fairly well. It's got some high frets, and the body is cracked. Not bad for $15 though  It's beautiful though, and I'll likely keep it till it breaks, which won't happen hopefully. Sorry for the amount of pics, I just really love the look of it.


----------



## crackout

My homemade .strandberg* EG tribute.


----------



## shadowlife

^^^
There's not enough likes in the world for that!!!


----------



## Kride

Little TLC and new strings...


----------



## feraledge




----------



## ThePIGI King

feraledge said:


>



I've seen this guitar in about 6 different threads already...




And it needs to be in about 8 more! It's really lovely, and I can't imagine how it feels to play.


----------



## feraledge

ThePIGI King said:


> I've seen this guitar in about 6 different threads already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it needs to be in about 8 more! It's really lovely, and I can't imagine how it feels to play.



Be careful what you wish for! It feels like it was built for me. The neck is ludicrous speed.


----------



## ThePIGI King

feraledge said:


> Be careful what you wish for! It feels like it was built for me. The neck is ludicrous speed.



That's pretty awesome. I feel like before one orders a custom, they should know exactly what they are looking for in a guitar, and I haven't been playing nearly long enough to have those sort of preferences. I'm glad it turned out really well. Now you need a matching 7


----------



## feraledge

ThePIGI King said:


> That's pretty awesome. I feel like before one orders a custom, they should know exactly what they are looking for in a guitar, and I haven't been playing nearly long enough to have those sort of preferences. I'm glad it turned out really well. Now you need a matching 7



I tend to sit on tattoo ideas for two years before committing (often more than that), I think that's good to apply to custom orders for guitars too, but in this case I think these specs have been brewing for about 6-7 years now. So no regrets there. 
Best to do a lot of trial and error with what does and doesn't feel right. 
Fortunately for me, my 7 got me close enough to really seal the deal beforehand:


----------



## abeigor

LTD EC330 with brand new Duncan Nazgul, late 70s Ibanez LPC copy.


----------



## JD27

Classic and Modern Fender Strats and Jazzmasters.


----------



## tender_insanity

I put Gravity Storms back in my RGR421EXFM. I love this guitar. Really good and cheap. 





Still wanna put there a pickguard cause I hate those pickup rings 





Jem:


----------



## ASoC

My first electric guitar, a Squier Strat. It actually plays much better than I remember (or maybe it's just a sign of progress ) but it needs the board cleaned and oiled, frets polished, bridge cleaned, new strings, and new pickups at some point. My list of projects just keeps getting longer...


----------



## Arkeion

New JP12!


----------



## Fretless

My bandmates who work at Guitar Center helping me convince my fiance that this is a purchase worth making. 

She agreed with them.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## littleredguitars2

My Deadbeat From Odessa Guitars


----------



## MaxSwagger




----------



## Vletrmx

Got a new camera and (tried to) take a shot of my RGA's headstock.


----------



## aciek_l

Quick picture of '07 Carvin CT6M.


----------



## JD27

Dug out my first guitar, a 1992 Peavey Tracer Custom. Not a bad player, made in the USA. The electronics always sucked in it though. Going to give it some hipshot locking tuners, new pots/switch, and Duncan SH-5/Little 59 pickups.


----------



## JD27

New home for my guitars, well most of them anyway.


----------



## aciek_l

I wanted to write something like "well, that escalated quickly" before posting two below pictures, but I don't see the point after JD27's photo above... 

Anyways:


----------



## Vletrmx

aciek_l said:


> I wanted to write something like "well, that escalated quickly" before posting two below pictures, but I don't see the point after JD27's photo above...



Those Framus (Framii...?) are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CVK85




----------



## michu123PL

aciek_l said:


> I wanted to write something like "well, that escalated quickly" before posting two below pictures, but I don't see the point after JD27's photo above...



Gimme that Setius already!


----------



## JD27

aciek_l said:


> I wanted to write something like "well, that escalated quickly" before posting two below pictures, but I don't see the point after JD27's photo above...



Yes, that did escalate quickly... But it get's better, my K&M Guitar Racks have arrived, now they all have a home! Works nice for my Explorer and RDs and safe for nitro lacquer.


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> Yes, that did escalate quickly... But it get's better, my K&M Guitar Racks have arrived, now they all have a home! Works nice for my Explorer and RDs and safe for nitro lacquer.



You win....

I'll take that left hand rack off you mate &#128521;


----------



## Vrollin

Double post


----------



## yuri_1973

My blue beauties:
Vigier Excalibur Original
Vigier GV Wood
Ibanez RG770DX


----------



## yuri_1973

P.S. No longer with me ... miss them !
PGM900
PGM301
PGM500


----------



## shadowlife

yuri_1973 said:


> My blue beauties:
> Vigier Excalibur Original
> Vigier GV Wood
> Ibanez RG770DX



That Excaliber!!!! 

Too bad Vigier is so damn expensive in the US now...


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> You win....
> 
> I'll take that left hand rack off you mate &#128521;



You've got your own SZ's...


----------



## Vrollin

JD27 said:


> You've got your own SZ's...



But I need more.... for reasons.... Actually I really want an old Ibanez Musician now...


----------



## InHiding




----------



## feraledge

JD's guitar lounge gets me frisky. I think my new guitar wall hanger system gets in tomorrow. Will try to get some "random" shots.


----------



## Lucifer66

Well my first post of my first guitar picture got messed up because image shack decided to change to a pay service and stopped hosting all my pictures 

Since I just got a new guitar and amp, I figured I'd post a new pic.
Those are 2 Left Handed Jackson RR1s. Yeah lots of people here got RR1s,
but getting left handed RR1s is a bitch so it's not too often you see one, let alone 2.

And that is my 200 Watt MARSHALL FULL STACK! That's Right....
TWICE THE RECOMMENDED DOSE OF MARSHALL GOODNESS!!!


----------



## crackout

Added a second volume pot to my EG.


----------



## guidothepimmp

JD27 said:


> Yes, that did escalate quickly... But it get's better, my K&M Guitar Racks have arrived, now they all have a home! Works nice for my Explorer and RDs and safe for nitro lacquer.



Good Lord man!

That is some seriously good guitar pron. Great rig!


----------



## feraledge

feraledge said:


> JD's guitar lounge gets me frisky. I think my new guitar wall hanger system gets in tomorrow. Will try to get some "random" shots.



Got one of these and finally got to put it up today.



Looks awesome and my guitars are even more inviting (and finally all out of their cases after nearly a month [guess which one I left out?]). I was showing my wife and then she said, "I'll leave now so you can take pictures for that forum." So then I was totally embarrassed and pretending like it's not exactly what I was going to do. And will have to wait for better lighting and timing to add to this. Busted.


----------



## munkero

Double ngd!





-99 RG3120TW and a -07 RG550MXX


----------



## Nlelith

feraledge said:


>


As first I thought that you show off your collection of air guitars


----------



## feraledge

Nlelith said:


> As first I thought that you show off your collection of air guitars



My air guitar work is mainly on ERGs. That's the best I can do to cover Beyond Creation. So will have to post that collection in the right section. 
Otherwise, the line up: 









Extra slot, eh? Not for long, the Sully 624T should be done in/by July. Might have something else on Thursday though, but no headstock hangers for this one!


----------



## Grindspine

My P24 now has flamed maple pickup rings and SD Alpha-Omega pickups. It sounds so black metal!


----------



## Grindspine

Neon green Duncans in an old Warlock!


----------



## ThePIGI King

feraledge said:


> My air guitar work is mainly on ERGs. That's the best I can do to cover Beyond Creation. So will have to post that collection in the right section.
> Otherwise, the line up:



Your bass is missing a floyd. I feel like for you, even your bass needs one


----------



## feraledge

ThePIGI King said:


> Your bass is missing a floyd. I feel like for you, even your bass needs one



I went the other way with it.


----------



## Kride




----------



## Steinmetzify

Random McCarty shot, new phone:



Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## crackout

Big thanks to yellowv03 for selling me his unused OS-gigbag for my Tributre Boden!


----------



## Vrollin

steinmetzify said:


> Random McCarty shot, new phone:
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr



I have so much gas for a McCarty model right now... Gloss black will do me fine!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Vrollin said:


> I have so much gas for a McCarty model right now... Gloss black will do me fine!



Such an awesome guitar...never played something that does so many things so well. Brutal is no problem, cleans are fantastic, and the split coil .... is badass. I had it in drop C and it was good, but lent it to a friend that only plays in standard; he returned it and changed strings/gauge and it's seriously the lowest action I've ever seen on a guitar.

I liked those pickups so much I threw another set into my LP.


----------



## Vrollin

steinmetzify said:


> Such an awesome guitar...never played something that does so many things so well. Brutal is no problem, cleans are fantastic, and the split coil .... is badass. I had it in drop C and it was good, but lent it to a friend that only plays in standard; he returned it and changed strings/gauge and it's seriously the lowest action I've ever seen on a guitar.
> 
> I liked those pickups so much I threw another set into my LP.



All that didn't help my desire to throw money away at all....


----------



## abeigor

JD27 said:


> Yes, that did escalate quickly... But it get's better, my K&M Guitar Racks have arrived, now they all have a home! Works nice for my Explorer and RDs and safe for nitro lacquer.



You...

You have THREE RDs?

Jealousy.


----------



## megaboogie7

\m/


----------



## Vrollin

megaboogie7 said:


> \m/



Is that a McCarty?


----------



## megaboogie7

Vrollin said:


> Is that a McCarty?



Custom 22.


----------



## tender_insanity




----------



## Possessed




----------



## chassless

^ is that a hipshot bridge on the single humbucker one?


----------



## chassless

JD27 said:


> Yes, that did escalate quickly... But it get's better, my K&M Guitar Racks have arrived, now they all have a home! Works nice for my Explorer and RDs and safe for nitro lacquer.
> 
> [lovely stuff]




cool family you got there! how do you like your Ironball? how would you compare it to your other amps? i'm expecting one to come in soon and i want to hear some last words so i know what to expect once it gets here


----------



## Possessed

chassless said:


> ^ is that a hipshot bridge on the single humbucker one?



Nope. its newest Schaller Signum wraparound bridge!


----------



## JD27

abeigor said:


> You...
> 
> You have THREE RDs?
> 
> Jealousy.



Yup... 2014 Artist (White), 2010 Standard (Black), and 2007 Standard (Silverburst)


----------



## JD27

chassless said:


> cool family you got there! how do you like your Ironball? how would you compare it to your other amps? i'm expecting one to come in soon and i want to hear some last words so i know what to expect once it gets here



It has plenty of gain and low end. They should have called it Ironballs. Definitely not like any EL84 lunchbox head I have owned. It is also built really well.


----------



## chassless

noice. i'm expecting it to come in by today or tomorrow and see for myself


----------



## Vrollin

After many many years of dreaming, I am now the owner of a Maryland made PRS!


----------



## Joe Harvatt

Daemoness V



DSC_5587 by Joe Harvatt, on Flickr


----------



## Behindthesun

Built by a buddy in Bairnsdale 

Hope this works, first time posting images in a forum.


----------



## Vrollin

Very slick! ^


----------



## Behindthesun

Vrollin said:


> Very slick! ^



I've been told it looks like a wog in a matching tracksuit, haha, so 'slick' suits it.

It's also been compared to a vintage caravan, and a plank used by a homeless man to defend himself from violent crows.


----------



## Vrollin

Haha all I can see now is adidas meets kookaburra! What are the specs on it? Really like the figuring on the fretboard!


----------



## guidothepimmp

Behindthesun, sexy guitar mate.. any cnance of a headshot and a back shot?


----------



## coffeeflush

megaboogie7 said:


> \m/



I need the like button for moments like these.


----------



## guidothepimmp




----------



## Behindthesun

Vrollin said:


> What are the specs on it? Really like the figuring on the fretboard!



24.5" Scale
20" Radius

All hardware is hipshot except the straplocks, which are Schaller.
Pickup is an EMG 57.

Mahogany neck with a choc sheoak fretboard

The body's a doozy, it's about 10 pieces all up, I'll get some better pics when I can, but it's 3 layers, back layer is 3 piece mahogany, center is flamed victorian ash and the feature face is choc sheoak with maple and mahogany striping.

It's basically a choc sheoak tracksuit on the front.

She's not perfect, but she plays like butter, sounds beautiful and looks beautiful. It's not up there with super top shelf boutique customs, but for a handmade one of a kind built by a good friend, I have nothing to complain about at all.

He's building me another one right now, not sure how long it will take, but hopefully it'll be ready before my Searls starts getting built.


----------



## Behindthesun

Yes, there's three cavities, wasn't well thought out at the time, had some funky things in mind for the electronics but I haven't bothered putting them to practice yet.





Getting close to the end of the build and also the best picture I have of the headstock right now.





And here's a dreadful quality photo demonstrating the 'sandwich' factor.


----------



## Lawyer85

@Vrollin

Is that a Line6 Helix on the floor ?
If so, do you like it and does it sound great or just "good" ?


----------



## Vrollin

Lawyer85 said:


> @Vrollin
> 
> Is that a Line6 Helix on the floor ?
> If so, do you like it and does it sound great or just "good" ?



Yeah mate it is, I love it, especially since the snapshots feature was added. Only thing it's missing for me is an auto on off Wah feature. I think it sounds great, I pretty much only use two amps on it, the jc120 and übershall sims but that's just because it's what I like.


----------



## FourT6and2




----------



## guidothepimmp

Behindthesun said:


> Yes, there's three cavities, wasn't well thought out at the time, had some funky things in mind for the electronics but I haven't bothered putting them to practice yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close to the end of the build and also the best picture I have of the headstock right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a dreadful quality photo demonstrating the 'sandwich' factor.



Awesome, thanks.. very interesting. Love the combination of woods.

Headstock reminds me of an iceman


----------



## Behindthesun

guidothepimmp said:


> Awesome, thanks.. very interesting. Love the combination of woods.
> 
> Headstock reminds me of an iceman



More or less what we were going for. The guitar is basically a combination between the RG and RGD, and the headstock is basically like the RG8/Iceman.

It's definitely derivative.


----------



## metale

Just bought an Epiphone Swingster. Also ordered a gold pickguard for it from WDMusic.






It's a rare aquisition in that I don't plan to replace it's pickups  Will probably swap the bigsby for a trapeze tailpiece, and add gold speed knobs, switch tip, pickup rings, etc.

It's also my first full hollow body guitar.


----------



## metale

Current collection (missing the blueburst strat)







Fully-hollow (Epiphone Swingster)
Les Paul (Epiphone MIK Standard)
SG (Epiphone "1966" silverburst)
Semi-hollow (Epiphone ES-333)
Stratocaster (MIJ Starfire)
Telecaster (Squier J5)
PRS-ish (Dean Hardtail)


----------



## knet370

its been ages since i last played this one. still feels great.


----------



## Stooge1996

Just finished modding my RGR-550. New gotoh locking tuners, tremol-no and a blackhawk / cobra set

[URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/DSC_0728_zps2aigjoit.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Bear R.

Lot of Great Guitars here guys..I like 'em All...


My ESP Formula w/ some upgrades but the most recent is a set of SD Black Winter CS pups..It had EMG's... This thing Sounds Incredible..Great pups for sure..


----------



## knet370

Stooge1996 said:


> Just finished modding my RGR-550. New gotoh locking tuners, tremol-no and a blackhawk / cobra set
> 
> [URL=http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/Ranko14/media/DSC_0728_zps2aigjoit.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]




is this a stock pickguard or a custom pickguard dude? im looking to change my rg2560zex to an SxH pickguard route.


----------



## coffeeflush

knet370 said:


> its been ages since i last played this one. still feels great.


Like


----------



## Stooge1996

knet370 said:


> is this a stock pickguard or a custom pickguard dude? im looking to change my rg2560zex to an SxH pickguard route.



It's a custom pickguard ordered from pickguard paradise. It's not a bad pickguard at all it was just painful for me as it cost $90


----------



## feraledge

Bear R. said:


> Lot of Great Guitars here guys..I like 'em All...
> 
> 
> My ESP Formula w/ some upgrades but the most recent is a set of SD Black Winter CS pups..It had EMG's... This thing Sounds Incredible..Great pups for sure..







Not only do I lust for that Formula, I would have put the same PUPs in it.


----------



## Vrollin

Have an SZ prestige very similar to that esp, makes me want to see what it would look like with white pups in it!


----------



## Bear R.

Thanks..I appreciate it man..


----------



## Kyle01

Alright, here are my sixes.

The primary sixes:





Other pics of those 2 (don't want to jam up the webpage with huge pictures)

http://imgur.com/w780CYd
http://imgur.com/kY8FWwg
http://imgur.com/t4SlF8V


The vintage style sixes:




http://imgur.com/R9MQiaF

The acoustics:




http://imgur.com/LyMZ1td

I know the other acoustic is a 12 string, but it doesn't really fit into any other category.


----------



## christheasian




----------



## CaptainD00M

megaboogie7 said:


> \m/



Wow I didn't know Gibson did a run of the maple vertigo Wylde models. Very cool!


----------



## knet370

oldie but goodie


----------



## Kride

Re-wiring my LP since I had some failing potentiometers.
CTS pots, Orange Drop caps, Switchcraft jack and switch. Jim Wagner Icebucker pickups. Yay.


----------



## littleredguitars2

new pickup day for my Odessa Deadbeat. trying out some dimarzio soapbar humbuckers. replaced the soapbar humbuckers from the creamery. enjoying the dimarzios a lot more at the moment.


----------



## wiretap

ESP Phoenix II's. My dog. His hair.


----------



## phaja_

One new girl to family.


----------



## shadowlife

wiretap said:


> ESP Phoenix II's.



Badass!


----------



## thesockmonster




----------



## GORILLAWALLACE

been a while since I've had a six without a floyd rose. got this about a month ago and I'm pretty jazzed on it


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## Viginez

^ ^ ^

wow


----------



## Simic

FourT6and2 said:


>




Sweet! Which one of the three do you prefer? I've played a master built duvell with the buckeye top the other day and it was a top notch guitar, so much fun to play


----------



## ConstantSea




----------



## Mattykoda

Viginez said:


> ^ ^ ^
> 
> wow



Yeah I got lucky with that one


----------



## Jaek-Chi

Top one is my first ever custom - Searls SS6 Radius top in black limba. Absolutely stunning guitar. 

Next is my limited edition 20th Anniversary Caparison M3 horus - 1 of 25. Speaks for itself.

Last is my second Searls SS6 - Mahogany body. Now has a set of black Peters Custom Pickups in it. All amazing guitars!


----------



## JohnTanner

My new baby!


----------



## 1b4n3z

Black Winters in a tradition-inspired LP .. perfection


----------



## Blytheryn

1b4n3z said:


> Black Winters in a tradition-inspired LP .. perfection



Skeletonwitch style!


----------



## 1b4n3z

New one


----------



## aciek_l




----------



## littleredguitars2

my newest strandberg!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

littleredguitars2 said:


> my newest strandberg!



nice!
i want a purple strandberg SO BAD.


----------



## Kride




----------



## zero_end

Just focus your attention to the one in the left


----------



## -DTP-

zero_end said:


> Just focus your attention to the one in the left



How do you like the Ravelle? I want one so bad but I have no clue how they play


----------



## N3cr0p57

Dusting off some of my guitars. What better excuse for guitar porn.




Ibanez:
XF350 BKF
S670QM SPB
ICT700 BLK
XPT700 RCM




Epiphone:
Les Paul Custom
Brent Hinds 58' Flying V Custom
Thunderhorse Explorer




Dean:
Baby ML
Baby V
MLcoustic




Jackson JS3? Warrior
Washburn WV16GBG1
BC Rich Platinum Bich




Dot On Shaft Lucifer 7 string - Ooops! Out with you, You don't belong!
PRS SE Paul Allender 
LTD Dave Mustaine Axxion


----------



## Kride




----------



## haffner1

Family photo. Sorry for the bad quality. The room is too small to get a good angle and the light washes everything out.


----------



## broj15

Decided to snap a pic of the rg570 after almost a year of playing shows and random "mods"
1992 RG570
-dimarzio breed in the neck, fender alnico vintage hot in the bridge, no middle pickup
-replaced the 5 way switch with a 3 way
-inverted cross made from electrical tape cuz Satan's pretty alright


----------



## VMNT

Kride said:


>



.


----------



## VMNT

Kride said:


>



Is that PRS full thickness? Looks awesome


----------



## VMNT

not sure how to delete a post


----------



## Kride

The thickness is about the same as on my LP Studio which is ~50mm measured at the edge of the body.


----------



## lewis

Kride said:


> The thickness is about the same as on my LP Studio which is ~50mm measured at the edge of the body.



that striking blue esp is gorgeous! The single pup config is right up my alley!!

lovely axe!


----------



## Black43

My only 3 working 6ers at this point. All the others are awaiting various parts.


----------



## Black43

My only 3 working 6ers at this point. All the others are awaiting various parts.


----------



## feraledge




----------



## guidothepimmp

Kride said:


>





I see your single pup blue esp, and raise you single pup blue charvel


----------



## pylyo

B6 + JJ =


----------



## Vrollin

My latest...


----------



## aciek_l




----------



## Ludgate

Love the look of these Hipshot tuner buttons.


----------



## JD27

I do love Vipers.


----------



## guidothepimmp

Those mesas are properly sexy


----------



## zero_end

-DTP- said:


> How do you like the Ravelle? I want one so bad but I have no clue how they play




I love that particular one, it's made in Korea, but it's just one of those cheap-ish gutars that fees great! (to me at least )

It's very light weight despite it's LP like style, the neck is on the thin side (feels like those thin "U" shapes found in the esp's and ltd's), has a slight carved top, doesn't feel invasive. Overall quite smooth to play, I love it.

It's getting a complete hardware overhaul, so stay tuned for a NGD-ish thread in a month or so


----------



## crackout

Technically, not all Sixes, but the majority is. 
Three home built Boden tributes.


----------



## Elwood

LTD Hetfield Sig


----------



## Elwood

Jaden Rose Custom


----------



## Elwood

Jaden Rose Original Series - best neck ever


----------



## Milpitas Monster




----------



## pott

New Vigier.


----------



## Down-Nola

Milpitas Monster said:


>



Is that Southern Cross an import or USA? Either way, it's awesome


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Got this guy a few days ago really cheap, needs a bridge pickup swap and it'll be killer sounding.


----------



## pott




----------



## mietschie

a little classic gibson love anyone? no?



LP Standard 2017 by Zichael Mimmerer, auf Flickr


----------



## GregoryP

Meet the family. Nothing too exotic, but they've brought me hours and hours of fun.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness Antichrist Hadian VI


----------



## Vrollin

IbanezDaemon said:


> [/URL]



Wow, they got the balloon knot in and everything


----------



## AmpAnon

JD27 said:


> I do love Vipers.





Love that stack of Boogies..


----------



## ricky bobby

Last nights score. A few twist of a wrench to fix the action and relief and once again she plays like butter

Ibanez SZ4020


----------



## JD27

AmpAnon said:


> Love that stack of Boogies..



They are glorious.


----------



## JD27

ricky bobby said:


> Last nights score. A few twist of a wrench to fix the action and relief and once again she plays like butter
> 
> Ibanez SZ4020



SZ are great, wish they didn't stop making them.


----------



## ricky bobby

JD27 said:


> SZ are great, wish they didn't stop making them.



Not going to lie, your old posts on them got me hooked. Hoping this satisfies my needs for what my S2170 is lacking. Its playability was a little rough when I got it, but it's pulling together nicely. Any suggestions on pickup combinations that have worked well in them? I've never had a neckthru


----------



## JD27

ricky bobby said:


> Not going to lie, your old posts on them got me hooked. Hoping this satisfies my needs for what my S2170 is lacking. Its playability was a little rough when I got it, but it's pulling together nicely. Any suggestions on pickup combinations that have worked well in them? I've never had a neckthru



Depends on what you want to play with them. The stock pickups are just Ibanez labeled Duncan SH-6/SH-1N. I didn't care for the Distortion personally. I actually have a set of Duncan Phat Cats in one 4020 and EMG Hetfield pickups in the other. I don't care for Het Set either, just haven't got around to swapping them. I'll either go with Duncan Saturday Night Specials or EMG Super 77s. In my 2020s, which are identical save for being Set-Thru, I have EMG 57/66, EMG 85/81, Duncan Black Winter Set, and Duncan SH-5/SH-1N. I'm good with all those as well, the Black Winters and 57/66s are my favorites though.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

misssing an old 760 and USA Hamer


----------



## Vrollin

ricky bobby said:


> Last nights score. A few twist of a wrench to fix the action and relief and once again she plays like butter
> 
> Ibanez SZ4020



One of the best bits of kit money can buy. Have one in the natural finish, theyre amazing. One day ill find one in the same finish as yours!


----------



## Humbuck




----------



## Bovar




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## crystallake

1995 MIJ Tele w/ Fralin Pickups, Callaham hardware, Electrosocket jack, and 4-way switching.


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

Ohhhhhhhhhh that Tele. Need.


----------



## stevexc

Took a new family photo the other day.


----------



## MagnusB

1996 RGR620TPS, swamp ash body, reversed headstock, JPM electronics layout


----------



## Rachmaninoff

MagnusB said:


> 1996 RGR620TPS, swamp ash body, reversed headstock, JPM electronics layout



I knew I've seen you before... rare guitar BTW.


----------



## MagnusB

Rachmaninoff said:


> I knew I've seen you before... rare guitar BTW.


Yap, but I didn buy it from that moron who tries to sell the Japanese stuff on eBay for double the actual price...
Heres the original offer from Digimart

I got it for ~320$


----------



## WhiskeyPickleJake

I like this one


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Humbuck said:


>



woah what is that? a blackmachine copy?


----------



## knet370

its a real BM b6 i believe made by feline guitars.


----------



## ZXIIIT

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vairish




----------



## ESPImperium

A random pic of my 08 Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded with its new Seymour Duncan Full Shred TB-10 installed as of this morning.






The Full shred gives the focused sound I've been after as the Air Zone i had in it was way too processed, its more organic and its as aggressive, a great rhythm pickup and also a great lead one too. Cleans it isn't as good as i had, but i can live with that as I'm playing though a Peavey 6505MH at the moment and need a Mesa or a Fender to be able to properly evaluate cleans properly.


----------



## aciek_l

Beautiful! Gibson LP Std Faded is the only Gibson I would like to have. 
In the meantime, something more modern.


----------



## Vairish

Try this again:


----------



## Simic

Teaser pic, check out the full NGD


----------



## SandyRavage

[/URL]


----------



## Vostre Roy

All my six stringers, plus my two basses. Still don't own any instruments with more than 6 strings.






Top left on the couch to the right:

Westone Spectrum ST Bass
Warmoth Hybrid Telecaster
Warmoth Baritone Telecaster, aka La Baronne
Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar Bass

Laying on the couch, left to right

Kent Teisco Polaris III
GFX by Groove Factory unfretted (model unknown)

On the ground left to right:

Hondo H770MR/S
Ibanez RS1010SL
Godin xTSA
Schecter 006
Godin Redline Nemesis


----------



## Steinmetzify

Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## JD27

Just installed some EMG Retro 77s in this SZ4020.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Speak to me of those, JD...actives that look like passives?


----------



## JD27

steinmetzify said:


> Speak to me of those, JD...actives that look like passives?



Yup, EMG has the Super 77s (Ceramic) and Fat 55s (Alnico). I also have the Duncan Duality (Alnico) in my Phoenix. Very cool that they look like normal passives, but they also are the most passive sounding actives I've ever tried. The preamp seems to make up less of the voicing like a typical active. Both are apparently based on similar designs that allow for magnets and coil windings to shine through more like they do in a passive pickup.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Noice! So they hook up the same way and everything, with the slide in wiring?


----------



## JD27

steinmetzify said:


> Noice! So they hook up the same way and everything, with the slide in wiring?



Yes, the normal connector and EMG wiring.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nice.....dig the concept but I think I'd like the SDs more. Thanks!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Got a chance to snap a family pic.


----------



## lewis

MASS DEFECT said:


> Got a chance to snap a family pic.



oh my


----------



## negativezebra

Two of my previously owned Gibson Les Paul Traditionals. Both were great but the Desert Burst was way better in craftmanship. Had that one installed with BKP Miracle Man. They really sounded great. Iced Tea was all stock with 57's.


----------



## getowned7474

Just took a family shot of my guitars and bass. Sorry for the phone camera... I didn't feel like getting out the actual camera. 







Obligatory ass shot:


----------



## r33per

JS10th and JP7


----------



## jbcrazy




----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Steinmetzify

Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr

Still works.


----------



## feraledge

Three customs.


----------



## lewis




----------



## MARKMYWORDS

My LTD FX260 and my epiphone Goth Les Paul are missing from this pic sadly


----------



## boozeislove

Here is my humble hoard

-Rs100 with mahagony body and maple top
-Standard rg350 with some upgrades on the way
-a thing,its an alder body from Squier and a neck from apollo or smt and i dont know if i really need it,but it was 30 bucks


----------



## Dustin B

A little different than what's usually posted, butt I thought I'd share anyway. Had this thing since I was a teenager and decided to give it some TLC today. I swear I haven't played this thing in at least a year and it was still in tune. Cleaned it up and and checked the setup, still works like new.


----------



## USMarine75

Gentlemen, please remember to post your address and work schedule with your pics.


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

A Mexican Custom Fender Strat with Seymour Duncan pickups.


----------



## ricky bobby

Les Paul family. 73 Custom Sunburst. 03 Standard Desert Burst.


----------



## shredderroland

My new Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid FR S. I bought this mainly because of the ebony fretboard and the neck radius that feels better than anything else I've played before. The neck on this guitar is incredible.


----------



## zero_end

shredderroland said:


> My new Schecter Hellraiser Hybrid FR S. I bought this mainly because of the ebony fretboard and the neck radius that feels better than anything else I've played before. The neck on this guitar is incredible.



Are you diging the sustainer?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## shredderroland

zero_end said:


> Are you diging the sustainer?



I'm not sure yet. It leaves me with only 1 pickup. You can use the sustainer itself as a pickup but it's configured to sound like a single coil which is not very useful on this guitar. I've read on the sustainiac website that it can be configured as a humbucker so I emailed Schecter but they said they never use humbucker config for the sustainiac.
With that said, the EMG 57 sounds amazing and you can use the Sustainiac to create sounds you'd defo not be able to without it.


----------



## Samark

Realised I've never posted a picture of my custom - amazing guitar.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Latest project completed:


----------



## Althos

Samark said:


> Realised I've never posted a picture of my custom - amazing guitar.



Jesus what is that ? I thought it was a Schecter KM signature at first but damn it's beatiful


----------



## Samark

Thanks! I ordered it many years ago but I don't have any good photos of it so this is the best I can do. 

It has a Mahogany body/quilt maple top, Schaller Hannes, Lundgren "The One" pickups with black bolts, an awesome AANJ, super tight ebony board, Schaller locking tuners, 3pc maple neck and black body/headstock binding with white neck binding.


----------



## Sogradde

Why the censored headstock tho?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

it's a bit beat up but I got it cheap. Stock pickups are pretty damn good.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## RLG167

L-R: Dean USA Splittail, Dean 35th Anniversary Z (#97 of 150, owned and signed by Michaelangelo batio), Dean Eric Peterson Z, ESP EX std. MIJ that I did some custom work to, Jackson MIJ Lawsuit Explorer, 1997 ESP EXP MIJ, top: 1989 Charvel Fusion Custom MIJ, bottom: 2005 Gibson SG Special. I left out my 1970 Martin Drednaught. Enjoy the pic!


----------



## feraledge

@RLG167 you should take the neck off that Jackson to check it out. It sat at Sam Ash in King of Prussia for years. I'm pretty positive it's a DKMG neck (or something like it) and maybe a Warmoth body??


----------



## RLG167

feraledge said:


> @RLG167 you should take the neck off that Jackson to check it out. It sat at Sam Ash in King of Prussia for years. I'm pretty positive it's a DKMG neck (or something like it) and maybe a Warmoth body??



@feraledge 
I took the neck off right when I got it, the neck is stamped Japan and the body has no markings, so I'm going by what I've found in my research. I contacted Fender too and while they couldn't give me the info on the serial (They don't have records of Jackson before 2000), they said it looks like an early 90's lawsuit Explorer. Next time I restring it I'll take the neck off again and send you some pics, maybe you can help me decode it more


----------



## feraledge

@RLG167 I could be wrong about this, but I thought the serial matched the late 90s-early 2000s MIJ guitars. Isn't it like a 96-98 serial? Figured the hardware was off of a DKMG or DK2 of some sort with the neck plate. Isn't it a JT trem?
They might have done a one off or something, but the Japanese stuff was all production, unless it was just never sent to markets for the States. Jackson explorers are few and far between. I can't imagine Jackson not putting that info in the neck pocket, but, hey I could be wrong.
This is all I can find:




That pic appears to be from some Philly area guitar event in 2010. No idea whose table, but IIRC, that guitar was used at Sam Ash in KoP probably then or around then. The folks at JCF forum would know for sure.


----------



## jbcrazy

Messing with the DSLR more to set a mood. Enjoy!


----------



## feraledge

@RLG167 Yep, I was right. Dude called "Hunt's Music" in Philly made that and a round horn Dragon V with Jackson neck.
Thread here: https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1388140
He doesn't go into detail on making or repurposing the bodies but starts it out with this:


> These guitars were made by completely destroying two perfectly good store bought guitars to create each guitar.


He seemingly just did this an a bastard V. Would appear that both bodies are Epiphone with Jackson necks.


----------



## RLG167

@feraledge Haha, how about that! Well, it plays fine and the neck is comfortable, maybe I'll hang onto it for a while  I measured the scale too, 24.3/4" (which now means every guitar I own has that scale, but I'm not complaining lol) don't know if this Can help give more info, but the serial on the neck plate is 9819107, and the truss rod has a brass nut, Gibson style as opposed to the recessed Allen key. thanks for the help, at least now I know what the hell it is. Sidenote, shows how much Fender knows about pre-2000's Jackson products


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## RLG167

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 54963
> View attachment 54965
> View attachment 54961
> View attachment 54962


 I'm going to take a wild guess and say you're a Jim Root fan?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

RLG167 said:


> I'm going to take a wild guess and say you're a Jim Root fan?



Actually not really, but I do love his taste in gear.


----------



## Blytheryn

Some decent pics of my upgrades to the Formula, lovingly dubbed Slimelord. Only thing left to swap is the tuners. I'll see when I get around to that.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Some decent pics of my upgrades to the Formula, lovingly dubbed Slimelord. Only thing left to swap is the tuners. I'll see when I get around to that.



That is yummy!!!


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> That is yummy!!!



You should hear it through my rig... blows my mind.


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> Some decent pics of my upgrades to the Formula, lovingly dubbed Slimelord. Only thing left to swap is the tuners. I'll see when I get around to that.


Gosh darn beautiful. So awesome.


----------



## metallifan3091

Finally got a chance to take a family shot today:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## feraledge

^ Very, very nice!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

feraledge said:


> ^ Very, very nice!



Thanks brother!!


----------



## Dekay82

Mastoaxes












Haven't ipdated in a while also have a telepartscaster around.


----------



## yuri_1973

Vigier Frenzy !!!


----------



## InHiding




----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Hangin' out with a few of my favourites.


----------



## gunch

Blytheryn said:


> Some decent pics of my upgrades to the Formula, lovingly dubbed Slimelord. Only thing left to swap is the tuners. I'll see when I get around to that.


Dude thas hot


----------



## stevexc

Swapped some pickups around, took a purty picture.


----------



## Bdtunn

My custome shop RR1 is what makes me the happiest right now. Here are a few of its glamour shots.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Back to the budget rig. Not bad for 600 though. Guitars and all


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## MASS DEFECT

^Nice to see more SG love.

Tony and Jeff...


----------



## Blytheryn

Took some "better" shots of the beasts today. I can not get over how hard the Formula slays.


----------



## narad

Man, those pickups were a great choice on that floyd ESP.


----------



## Airhead

After a long wait, I finally get my hands on a Jem.


----------



## Blytheryn

narad said:


> Man, those pickups were a great choice on that floyd ESP.


Getting them over here to Europe was such a pain, but incredibly worth it in the end. Thanks!


----------



## madrigal77

Oops double.


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## RLG167

madrigal77 said:


>



Nice! Here's my '97 MX, always nice to see more of these amazing guitars out there **edit--what's up with photobucket? It won't show my photo for some reason, what can I use to upload now?**


----------



## madrigal77

RLG167 said:


> Nice! Here's my '97 MX, always nice to see more of these amazing guitars out there **edit--what's up with photobucket? It won't show my photo for some reason, what can I use to upload now?**


Thanks! I still can't believe I own one. Got it at the ESP custom shop in Osaka in January.

As far as photobucket goes, they got greedy and you have to pay to share images now. Most people seem to be switching to imagur.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

madrigal77 said:


> Thanks! I still can't believe I own one. Got it at the ESP custom shop in Osaka in January.
> 
> As far as photobucket goes, they got greedy and you have to pay to share images now. Most people seem to be switching to imagur.


 imgur doesn't work on this site anymore . try flickr or some other image hosting site.


----------



## RLG167

madrigal77 said:


> Thanks! I still can't believe I own one. Got it at the ESP custom shop in Osaka in January.
> 
> As far as photobucket goes, they got greedy and you have to pay to share images now. Most people seem to be switching to imagur.


Uploaded to flickr, let me know if it works. Anyways, my '97 MX

https://flic.kr/p/Xxi8AX


----------



## RLG167

...


----------



## NickS

RLG167 said:


> Uploaded to flickr, let me know if it works. Anyways, my '97 MX
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/Xxi8AX



1. Nice, I like

2. Can I has it?? Pm me for my address. I'll even let you pay for shipping


----------



## RLG167

NickS said:


> 1. Nice, I like
> 
> 2. Can I has it?? Pm me for my address. I'll even let you pay for shipping


Depends, you got a Gibson Thunderhorse? I've been looking for one since 2013 lol


----------



## RLG167

^It's the bolt on model too, dated '97. I heard the bolt ons were low production numbers.


----------



## madrigal77

KnightBrolaire said:


> imgur doesn't work on this site anymore . try flickr or some other image hosting site.


Oh I didn't know that. But yeah, there are lots of them!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Impulse buy because of the price, but oh so worth it. One of the best ibby sixers i've played.


----------



## 1b4n3z

Three takes on trans-black finish


----------



## Brutal S

Here is my Ibanez RG3120F. It originally had a transparent natural maple top. It has been sanded and re-finished in a glossy trans-black with a hint of sunburst. The back on the other hand is now painted in matte black. I forgot to take pictures of the back but I think you will agree that these 3 pictures could be enough 

Another thing that is not really that noticeable is that this particular model has a Rosewood veneer on top of the headstock, so it's not the usual black...

Pick ups are both Dimarzio: D-Sonic in the bridge and an Air-Norton (chrome covered) in the neck. Tone has been removed, master volume has been moved to the tone position and the pot is now a EVH 500K low friction pot. Sounds incredible!!

Hope you like it!


----------



## Power2theMetal

IMG_4810



__ Power2theMetal
__ Sep 8, 2017



Ran Crusher 6


----------



## Spicypickles

That RGRG3120F is fucking HAWT!


----------



## farren

Simplicity.

The finish (insert Marty Bell plug here) is black, purple or blue depending on light levels and viewing angle. The pickups are actually zebra cream and the pau ferro is much richer in person... My phone's camera sensor clearly has a problem with yellows.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## KnightBrolaire

my agile baritone just showed up today


----------



## smokiekouki

Yamaha sg800 (top) sbg500 (bottom)




Peavey Predator 




$80 Craigslist squire bullet




Peavey Predator with duncan distortion 




Mexican strat with Carvin electronics


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I was just reminded how much I love the retina scorching color on my baritone Warmoth soloist.


----------



## Samark

^ Now that, is a guitar


----------



## NickS

Untitled by Nick Shelton, on Flickr



Untitled by Nick Shelton, on Flickr


----------



## crackout




----------



## yuri_1973

crackout said:


> View attachment 56192



what's that awesome guitar? custom made luthier? some known brand?


----------



## yuri_1973

More eye-scorching color


----------



## lewis

I just ordered one of these beauties.


----------



## crackout

yuri_1973 said:


> what's that awesome guitar? custom made luthier? some known brand?


It's my design I built myself: Bastet
http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/the-4th-endeavour-an-ergonomic-guitar-with-headstock.323284/


----------



## farren

Wow, I managed to post the only likeless guitar in pages. I'm going to cheat and post again when I get a new phone, blaming my old phone's camera quality and not my shitty aesthetic sensibilities.


----------



## JD27




----------



## slayer6699

Μy new Epi lp plus ex!!!!


----------



## kevdes93

My gruesome twosome


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My new baby and main axe now. Been off the forum for a couple of months. Sold and traded all my gear for a different rig, but I'm back!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I fucking love this guitar so much. It has some mojo that my other 6 strings just don't have. installed an elysian hot vintage in the neck and it pairs really well with the nuclear winter bridge pup.


----------



## NickS

KnightBrolaire said:


> I fucking love this guitar so much. It has some mojo that my other 6 strings just don't have. installed an elysian hot vintage in the neck and it pairs really well with the nuclear winter bridge pup.



I know you've posted it before, but what are the specs on that one again? My favorite sixer (and favorite guitar overall) is a Carvin as well!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

NickS said:


> I know you've posted it before, but what are the specs on that one again? My favorite sixer (and favorite guitar overall) is a Carvin as well!


25.5" scale 
quilted maple top in orange burst with black edges/matching headstock
black limba neck/body
ebony fretboard
all black hardware
hipshot bridge, carvin brand locking tuners 
3 way switch, 1 vol, 1 tone
modified black winter (a8 mag instead of a ceramic) in bridge
elysian hot vintage in neck


----------



## Aso

Got all my V's out. I think I need to add a couple more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Aso said:


> Got all my V's out. I think I need to add a couple more.


ooh what's the brand of the purple one? is that a jackson?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

@ Aso Those are all so sexy but that Masterbuilt KV with the Schaller Hannes... holy god that's just stupid-cool.


----------



## Aso

High Plains Drifter said:


> @ Aso Those are all so sexy but that Masterbuilt KV with the Schaller Hannes... holy god that's just stupid-cool.


Thanks.
Wait til you see the incoming Masterbuilt _Baritone _KV with a Hannes. Last I heard it was in paint at the custom shop.


----------



## Aso

KnightBrolaire said:


> ooh what's the brand of the purple one? is that a jackson?


Masterbuilt Jackson KV with a Schaller Hannes bridge. First KV built with a Hannes from what the custom shop said. It's a really cool House of Kolor Green/Purple metallic paint. Looks metallic emerald in sunlight but purple in the shade.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Aso

Had this funny looking warrior out tonight.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Jake

PRS Party: Featuring ESP in the back


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## zarg

in love with it


----------



## zarg

Since the direct image doesn't seem to work here is a link instead: https://i.imgur.com/FvVjVTs.jpg


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## Decapitated




----------



## oppgulp

Aso said:


> Got all my V's out. I think I need to add a couple more.



Sweet! Love your collection!


----------



## Sogradde

Decapitated said:


> View attachment 56733





Decapitated said:


> View attachment 56734



Bruh.. I'm beyond jealous.


----------



## Decapitated

Sogradde said:


> Bruh.. I'm beyond jealous.




Thank you. Your band is awesome!


----------



## Sogradde

You're too kind.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

[








<3


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was originally going to refinish this but I quite like the candy apple red paint job.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Just a random pic of my Ibanez RG750, which is still completely original, and the violet pearl color hasn't faded much. Needs a bit of a setup since i snagged it off Yahoo Japan auctions, but she is a GREAT guitar.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Here is my Carvin JB200C in deep purple flame and my Kiesel V220C in Kiesel racing orange


----------



## coupe89

My 98 Epiphone and 16 Gibson Standards


----------



## MatiasTolkki

I got some more guitars for ya. RG5000 RR


----------



## MatiasTolkki

RGR580PL


----------



## MatiasTolkki

RGR580DW (posting this body pic to show off the differences between the PL and the DW, headstock is black on this one)


----------



## MatiasTolkki

And my E-II SV (which seems to have been discontinued in North America)


----------



## armand

PRS Custom 24


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

One of my Gibson Gothic II Les Paul Studio’s


----------



## ste stix

These are my beautys


----------



## rahnvu

I only own one guitar. Which is absurd when i think of how many i have had the last 15 years.
It's a Warmoth partso and it's quite awesome.

https://i.imgur.com/tk20nfs.jpg


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My other 6's and a couple of my non-6's as well.


----------



## zarg

NGD!

I just got it yesterday and put a pickup in it and got it up and running. It's still in very rough shape (the board ) but now playable (and a lot of fun). Ever since I had one floyd guitar that was messed up in all ways possible I didn't want to pick one up anymore, but this was a nice opportunity. Only problem is a touch too much relief, but I can't turn that damn truss rod.... but it's playable like this. and looks pretty sick! The reverse headstock made me drool and buy it!


----------



## pcs

Here's my LTD V-350 I picked up a few months ago, my buddy I got it from put a 57/66 set in it and it's pretty badass. i wish they would bring this model back now that they're putting OFRs on a lot of their LTDs





I also have this beat up '85 Ibanez Star Destroyer that I'm turning planning on re-refinishing. Also putting some new pups in it since its on the bench becausea part on the Pro Rockr bridge broke, but I fortunately I was able to find the part to replace





edits: spelling errors because i posted from my phone and lol sausage thumbs


----------



## MatiasTolkki

The pro rockr is such a horrid bridge. I had a DT355 and the thing wouldn't stay in tune. I probably shoulda put a new bridge in it, like a hipshot or something, but I ended up selling it because that bridge was terrible.


----------



## pcs

MatiasTolkki said:


> The pro rockr is such a horrid bridge. I had a DT355 and the thing wouldn't stay in tune. I probably shoulda put a new bridge in it, like a hipshot or something, but I ended up selling it because that bridge was terrible.



Werd. I was going to attempt to cut some blocks to fill in the trem cavity so I could mount a hipshot or some such, but since I found a guy with some tee nuts for the saddle that snapped off, I decided to go ahead with the repair (not to mention I'd still have that goofy locking nut on the headstock) I'll more than likely just block it though. Too bad it would be so much work to put an Edge on it.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

pcs said:


> Werd. I was going to attempt to cut some blocks to fill in the trem cavity so I could mount a hipshot or some such, but since I found a guy with some tee nuts for the saddle that snapped off, I decided to go ahead with the repair (not to mention I'd still have that goofy locking nut on the headstock) I'll more than likely just block it though. Too bad it would be so much work to put an Edge on it.



That's why I'm on the hunt for a DG355. Star destroyer with an OE. Almost as rare as a PL2660.


----------



## pcs

MatiasTolkki said:


> That's why I'm on the hunt for a DG355. Star destroyer with an OE. Almost as rare as a PL2660.



That would be a hell of a great find.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

pcs said:


> That would be a hell of a great find.



I've only seen one pop up here in Japan, and I didn't have the money for it at the time  They were only made for 1 year, in 86. the problem is, they were all made with Rosewood fingerboards so because of CITES, I can't look elsewhere for one. I mean I've found a few diamonds over here (outside of a couple dings and neck pocket crack, a completely original RG750VP where the color hasn't gone gray) but this is one of those holy grail finds that will take possibly years to find.


----------



## Leviathus

Hella flowers.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Leviathus said:


> Hella flowers.


Nice! How do you like the Evo2 bridge?


----------



## Leviathus

^I love it, always cuts through the mix, very punchy and just screams in this particular guitar. I gotta admit i'm biased cos this is my main 6er and the only JEM i've owned, but with good reason!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Leviathus said:


> ^I love it, always cuts through the mix, very punchy and just screams in this particular guitar. I gotta admit i'm biased cos this is my main 6er and the only JEM i've owned, but with good reason!



I have an evo 2 sitting here, maybe I should put it in my 550?


----------



## Leviathus

Hey, worth a try if you got the soldering chops. Though the v8's are fairly revered stock p/u's these days...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Leviathus said:


> ^I love it, always cuts through the mix, very punchy and just screams in this particular guitar. I gotta admit i'm biased cos this is my main 6er and the only JEM i've owned, but with good reason!



Cool. Do you find it versatile and good for rhythm playing? I've been considering an Evo2 for one of my guitars so looking to get as much feedback on it as possible.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MatiasTolkki said:


> I have an evo 2 sitting here, maybe I should put it in my 550?


Throw it in and let me know how it sounds!


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Leviathus said:


> Hey, worth a try if you got the soldering chops. Though the v8's are fairly revered stock p/u's these days...



I like em, they are a little shrill on the highs, but I found that I hated them through a 5150 but like them through Mesa-like sims.


----------



## Leviathus

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Cool. Do you find it versatile and good for rhythm playing? I've been considering an Evo2 for one of my guitars so looking to get as much feedback on it as possible.



Yes on both accounts imo.


----------



## MatiasTolkki

Leviathus said:


> Yes on both accounts imo.



Should I just put in a Evo neck or go in a different direction?


----------



## Leviathus

go northeast by north, quick!


----------



## Blytheryn

Tried taking some more pics of this earlier today. It's so hard. You bet I'm putting in the hours this Christmas and learning all the old B tuned stuff I've been dying to learn over the years but never really tried. (tons of Amon Amarth, Kataklysm, Dismember and Bloodbath are on the menu until I get a new nut fitted).

My love for this guitar is just growing. The neck is so great, and the with the super high access heel, I've found myself up there more than ever before.


----------



## zarg

actually forgot to take a picture of just my 6, so its my 6 and my 7. But damn the top on that 6 looks so sick!


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My 1991 Jackson Warrior Pro


----------



## NickLAudio

^Amazing 6s guys

Cheapo Ibanez I refinished for wall decor.

before




after





My first guitar as a kid. LTD, refinished and still bangs after 20yrs abuse.
.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My Black Jackson 1991 Warrior Pro


----------



## oi_oi_savaloi




----------



## Blytheryn

Sorry not sorry for the spam. Here’s some better shots of the burl top:







[/url]


----------



## oi_oi_savaloi




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## zarg

nice sunday to play some guitar!


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 58859



Excuse me, WHAT??!?!


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 58859



Excuse me, WHAT??!?!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Blytheryn said:


> Excuse me, WHAT??!?!



Huh??


----------



## Blytheryn

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Huh??



Quoted a pic of your Ironbird. It's awesome.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Ohhh lol. Thank you!! It’s a Ironbird Pro, it plays and sounds beastly! Going to change the pickup out though.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My B.C. Rich Terrance Hobbs Signature Warlock


----------



## feraledge




----------



## Blytheryn

feraledge said:


>



That shot is money.


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> That shot is money.


Does that make it a "money shot"???


----------



## spudmunkey




----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Does that make it a "money shot"???



I would think so!!!


----------



## feraledge

Blytheryn said:


> I would think so!!!


Look closer...
JK... maybe??


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Two of my new toys, These are my first guitar in this shape and my first Strandberg. The Strandberg is amazing, and I mean AMAZING!! Also my first fanned fret, and so far I’m really digging it. Definitely different though.

NGD thread soon for them.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

feraledge said:


>



Hahaha smart! Keeps the cliplocks from denting the guitar. My guitar has got a lot of dings from those straps!


----------



## feraledge

MASS DEFECT said:


> Hahaha smart! Keeps the cliplocks from denting the guitar. My guitar has got a lot of dings from those straps!


The duct tape definitely works. I love maple FBs because they show playwear over time. But I want the rest of the guitar to always be pristine.


----------



## Skrapmetal

Haven't posted in a while, but I snagged another RGA121 this week. 

Was really rough, got it for a bit over $400. Soaked the hardware in vinegar to get the corrosion and crud off, swapped the magnets between the pickups (good V7/V8 mod to make them usuable for now), sanded and linseed-oiled the neck, and put on some locking Gotohs. The frets are going to need attention eventually, but it's solid for the money. And you might say I have a thing for RGA's...


----------



## zarg

Nice sunny sunday here with my newest guitar - so much fun! today I also lined up a pretty awesome trade, super excited!


----------



## mietschie

Yes I'm addicted to Les Pauls... and I'm not even mad about it


----------



## crg123




----------



## Zender




----------



## NoodleFace




----------



## NoodleFace

Accidental double post


----------



## Big Dave

My Wolfgang and a old Samik LP.... both sound awesome.


----------



## 1b4n3z

The trio is complete. Now let's make it to a quintet!


----------



## NDK

Coolest instrument i own for sure

Made it out of an ibanez Rg420 and a j custom steinberger aftermarket fixed bridge 
Really plays fucking awesome


----------



## LaceySwiss

My babies...sorry about the 7 stringer in the pic. He was feeling left out, so I told him he could be apart of the family portrait LOL


----------



## MatiasTolkki

LaceySwiss said:


> My babies...sorry about the 7 stringer in the pic. He was feeling left out, so I told him he could be apart of the family portrait LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 60225



That red one on the right, OH MAN is that SEXY


----------



## amonb

IMG_20180215_173256



__ amonb
__ Apr 12, 2018





Latest purchase. Not mind-blowing to look at but frickin awesome to play...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness V's.


----------



## Kobalt

First post on SS in quite a while...pretty much stopped playing guitar about two years ago and sold most of the gear except for one guitar. Funny how much ability you lose over such a period of time...

Fresh restart. First setup in about two years.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Kobalt said:


> First post on SS in quite a while...pretty much stopped playing guitar about two years ago and sold most of the gear except for one guitar. Funny how much ability you lose over such a period of time...
> 
> Fresh restart. First setup in about two years.


I hear ya, keep on shreddin/chuggin.


----------



## Kylefromhell

First official post on here! Here’s my main/only playable guitar at the minute, it’s a piece of junk but it’s pretty special to me, it’s an Ibanez RGR321EX, replaced the pickups with some stock things from
a Premium, only for preactical reasons as the stock ones died, I’ll be replacing the bridge pickup for something nicer soon. Same with the neck, I’d prefer a non reverse headstock. Excuse the lack of strings, I’m in the process of restringing at the minute. Other than that it’s my go to instrument


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I like uniformity, I guess.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Carvin spec'd out while deployed, so had a NG to look forward to soon after returning. Love it. Pups are good, might get the urge to change things up there at some point, however.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

One of my Ibanez Xiphos XPIR20E... Great guitar!! I have some BkP Pickups to put in it.


----------



## TheFireSky5150

The newest addition to the family. Dreamed of owning a prestige and now I do! #ngd


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 61073


damn dude are you just flipping guitars like crazy or have you just been on a buying spree? you've got new guitars like every month


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

KnightBrolaire said:


> damn dude are you just flipping guitars like crazy or have you just been on a buying spree? you've got new guitars like every month



Them two I’ve already sold lol, just never posted them. I have a few NGD to come though.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Them two I’ve already sold lol, just never posted them. I have a few NGD to come though.


ha you're in the running for gearwhore of the year at this rate


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

KnightBrolaire said:


> ha you're in the running for gearwhore of the year at this rate




My old lady said the new ones I should keep for longer lol .. we shall see though


----------



## bassplayer8

Wanted to try headless guitars without spending too much money as I'm still a broke student so bought this grote/strandberg style guitar and added some ouija stickers. Pretty decent guitar for the price (300 cad) and now definitely saving up for a real strandberg


----------



## Vinoo Matthew

Here's some pics of my Warrior:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Black Metal Perfection


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my 1991 black Gibson SG Special with an ebony fret board. I own many guitars and this is one of my favourites. It plays and feels great and it is one of my go-to guitars.



























;>)/


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

My brand new Aristides 060 and my Mayones Duvell Elite 6. Love them.


----------



## Humanoid

New Ibanez RGR621XEBC/MRR. I love it.


----------



## Sollipsist

The Epitome of Total Metal Evil Incarnate


----------



## yuri_1973

My Vigier GV Wood ... Mahogany (limited edition)


----------



## Airhead

my second RAN Crusher (this time 6 strings)


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the moderns really made this guitar into a beast.




still my favorite


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's some pictures of my 1989 Yamaha RGX Custom guitar. I bought it brand new at the time for just over $2,000 not including the hard shell case. It's a neck-thru-body which is a five piece maple/mahogany laminate neck and select ash body. The humbuckers are original and I just got a gold cover for the neck pick up. The middle pick up I replaced with a passive Charvel pup which is noiseless and sounds real good. The tone knob is a pull/push for splitting the coils on both humbucker pick ups. It also has a direct out switch that by-passes the other controls straight to the bridge humbucker at full volume. It also has an ebony fret board with real crystal inlays and Jim Dunlop jumbo frets. The bridge is a Floyd Rose type with a thumb-wheel that controls how far back the vibrato unit goes which is a cool feature. The locking nut is also height adjustable for the proper setting and the guitar has Jim Dunlop strap-locks. Overall this guitar is just great to play on and I don't plan on ever selling it.





































;>)/


----------



## Athor




----------



## Alonious_Monk

My Yamaha Pacifica 302s






And my Tanglewood TH502N


----------



## Sogradde

As promised, a better pic of my new Ibanez S Prestige.




(I hope you can see it?)


----------



## BlackSG91

Sogradde said:


> As promised, a better pic of my new Ibanez S Prestige.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope you can see it?)



Can't see it! What image hosting site are you using?


;>)/


----------



## Sogradde

Can't tell if joking or serious.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Sogradde said:


> Can't tell if joking or serious.


img is dead


----------



## Sogradde

Fook mee.



Better?


----------



## Dust_to_Dust

A few more of my 6's:

Ran Crusher 6 FT






Gibson Les Paul Custom Alpine White






James Collins No.4 Telecaster


----------



## BlackSG91

Sogradde said:


> Fook mee.
> View attachment 62073
> 
> 
> Better?



Now I can see it and it sure looks like a beauty with the quilted maple top and 24 frets! How were you able to post the picture? Through Imgur or something like that?


;>)/


----------



## Sogradde

BlackSG91 said:


> Now I can see it and it sure looks like a beauty with the quilted maple top and 24 frets! How were you able to post the picture? Through Imgur or something like that?
> 
> 
> ;>)/


When you write a post, there is a "Upload File" button. There you can upload pictures and embed them into your post. Either full size or as a thumbnail. Just make sure it's not too large.
I think it's uploaded into your personaly gallery but I'm not sure. Someone from the forum staff will know that better than me.


----------



## BlackSG91

Sogradde said:


> When you write a post, there is a "Upload File" button. There you can upload pictures and embed them into your post. Either full size or as a thumbnail. Just make sure it's not too large.
> I think it's uploaded into your personaly gallery but I'm not sure. Someone from the forum staff will know that better than me.



I tried it and I think it works. Thanks for the tip...much appreciated.


;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## yuri_1973

Skolnick Galore !!!













Skolnicks



__ yuri_1973
__ Jul 5, 2018


----------



## Dustin B

The newest members of my family. A parts Tele I put together, and a Jem (Way Cool) Jr I swapped the pickups in. A couple green D Activators, and yellow Super Distortion.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Breeding The Spawn

Got this a few months ago, dirt cheap only issues were the pickups being very micro phonic (super easy fix) Makes a good back up guitar.


----------



## Headache




----------



## stevexc




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Headache said:


> View attachment 62615



Holy!! That is immense!! Details please.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness 'Medieval Woodcut' 6'ers.


----------



## Headache

IbanezDaemon said:


> Holy!! That is immense!! Details please.



https://www.deanguitars.com/discontinued?upc=819998042141

Thanks, here's the 411
Dean Tyrant Bloodstorm:
*Top *Mahogany
*Body *Mahogany
*Neck *Mahogany
*Scale Length *24 3/4
*Neck Type *Set Neck C
*Fingerboard *Ebony
*Inlays *Pearl Valknut
*Pickup (Neck) *USA DMT Time Capsule
*Pickup (Bridge) *USA DMT Amott Tyrant
*Color *Custom Bloodstorm Graphic

Its getting a Duncan Black winter in a few days.


----------



## Headache

Dean custom order Blue Water V
This was a custom run designed by a few of us at the Dean owners forum.
This is #9 of 19 made.

Mahogany, ebony board V-neck
Duncan sh-6 DDJ bridge and `59 neck

Best sounding guitar I've ever played.


----------



## allthegoatsaregone

My number one - Ibanez S2020XAV Prestige from 2000, with a DiMarzio Evolution in the bridge. Absolutely my favorite guitar. The only one I've ever had that came close was my Jackson US SL1, which I had to sell years ago.

Some really beautiful guitars in this thread...


----------



## MatiasTolkki

yuri_1973 said:


> Skolnick Galore !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skolnicks
> 
> 
> 
> __ yuri_1973
> __ Jul 5, 2018



540PI and P-II, goddamn i hate you


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my black Jackson King V that's a neck-thru body with EMG 81/85 pick ups in it which sound killer.








;>)/


----------



## Sogradde

Got a new phone so I can finally take proper pictures again. Behold my RG3620z loaded with Titans.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

picked up a cheap jackson star after contemplating getting one for months. I love the shape, it's super comfy and the stock pickups actually sound pretty decent. Having the jack on the upper tail keeps the cable out of the way, and is a real nice touch.


----------



## Thanatopsis

Here's all of mine:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Althos

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 63332
> 
> View attachment 63333



Damn, what guitar is that ? Incredibly tasteful and classy


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my Hagstrom Viking Deluxe guitar with a Tremar vibrato unit. It has a resonator fret board wood composite that looks and feels like ebony but more denser. The body is Canadian maple along with the neck. It's a semi-hollow body for great acoustics and it's a fine quality guitar that I got for a good deal at the pawn shop with a very nice tweed hard-shell case.
































;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon

BlackSG91 said:


> Here's my Hagstrom Viking Deluxe guitar with a Tremar vibrato unit. It has a resonator fret board wood composite that looks and feels like ebony but more denser. The body is Canadian maple along with the neck. It's a semi-hollow body for great acoustics and it's a fine quality guitar that I got for a good deal at the pawn shop with a very nice tweed hard-shell case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Looks very cool and retro! Love it!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BlackSG91

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 63664



Like a Ferrari...vroom vroom!


;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon

BlackSG91 said:


> Like a Ferrari...vroom vroom!
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Lol! I actually described this guitar as Ferrari Red on FB about an hour ago. ;-)


----------



## Lax




----------



## Vuurius

My 2 favorite 6 strings: Jackson RR24 1H usa custom shop & ESP Alexi Laiho Saw Tooth.


----------



## narad

Niiiice. Some day I will own the pink sawtooth...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Rocks256

Player Telecaster in BSB by Fender


----------



## Iron1

1997 Ibanez S540QM ~ 1991 S540LTD (custom Corvette paint) ~ Jackson JS22-7


----------



## BlackSG91

Iron1 said:


> 1997 Ibanez S540QM ~ 1991 S540LTD (custom Corvette paint) ~ Jackson JS22-7



That purple one looks awesome with it's quilted top.


;>)/


----------



## Iron1

BlackSG91 said:


> That purple one looks awesome with it's quilted top.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



Thanks. Actually thinking of selling it to buy another 7. I'm the third owner, but the first two never played it, so it's a bit of a time capsule/feels brand new which makes me not want to play it as much.


----------



## odibrom

Those Ibanez Sabers are the shit! I still have mine S540 from '93, pretty similar to yours!...


----------



## Iron1

odibrom said:


> Those Ibanez Sabers are the shit! I still have mine S540 from '93, pretty similar to yours!...



Yeah, a friend in a different band got one brand new in '89 and let me play it the day he got it and I've been in love with them ever since. My 91 (the Corvette Blue Me Away colored one) is my favorite guitar I've ever owned. Probably tell my wife to bury me with that one.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

Its been a little while since I've played but I pulled my Hondo Death Dagger out of the case today to noodle around for a bit.


----------



## Fortin Worship




----------



## Headache

Bc rich jr v deluxe.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my 1998 Fender American Standard Stratocaster guitar that I bought at a pawn shop back in May 2005 for $1,000 including a Fender hard shell case. I've darkened the fret board with ebony wood stain and added a neck pick up on/off switch for an extra 2 tones...bridge & neck pick up out-of-phase and all 3 on at once for a full sparkling sound.














;>)/


----------



## Miek

well it's been a while since I've posted. my apartment burned down and lost all my guitars, but I've started over with, unsurprising, an ibanez.

also unsurprising is that it is an ibanez that takes cues from blackmachine b2, my dream guitar, ha

well the photo didn't attach I think so l fix that tomorrow.

rgr652 https://imgur.com/gallery/uDngyrx


----------



## Synllip

Miek said:


> well it's been a while since I've posted. my apartment burned down and lost all my guitars, but I've started over with, unsurprising, an ibanez.
> 
> also unsurprising is that it is an ibanez that takes cues from blackmachine b2, my dream guitar, ha
> 
> well the photo didn't attach I think so l fix that tomorrow.
> 
> rgr652 https://imgur.com/gallery/uDngyrx



Wow it’s gorgeous, I’m actually debating in getting this RGR but sticking some Duncan’s on it. Great axe! Must play like butter.


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my 2008 Gibson Les Paul Studio guitar that is chambered and has the 490R/498T pick up combo. This guitar sounds great acoustically and plugged in.





;>)/


----------



## Miek

Synllip said:


> Wow it’s gorgeous, I’m actually debating in getting this RGR but sticking some Duncan’s on it. Great axe! Must play like butter.


yeah thanks dude it kicks ass but I don't care for the pickups


----------



## stevexc

Took a pic of my stable of LTDs the other day in their current state. Made some pickup changes since last time.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

stevexc said:


> Took a pic of my stable of LTDs the other day in their current state. Made some pickup changes since last time.
> 
> View attachment 65068


What pickups are in these beauties?


----------



## stevexc

AkiraSpectrum said:


> What pickups are in these beauties?


Custom 5/Jazz in the M102 and EC1000, EMG 57/66 in the H1001!


----------



## Headache

Back when I was going through my Dean ML phase.


----------



## Steinmetzify

REALLY need a new chair....


----------



## oppgulp

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 65138
> 
> 
> REALLY need a new chair....



Love the single hum and maple fretboard. Is it a custom shop? Or maybe a Model 2?


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my Godin Belmont guitar "Made In Canada" that is loaded with Seymour Duncan pick ups...a Duncan '59 in the bridge and 2 SD Tube Lipstick pick ups for a vintage sound. The Bigsby vibrato looks cool and works well. The body and neck are mahogany with a rosewood fret board. The scale length is 24.75" (Gibson style) and the neck is really nice and thin for easy playing. I find this guitar to have a real vintage vibe to it.























;>)/


----------



## Steinmetzify

oppgulp said:


> Love the single hum and maple fretboard. Is it a custom shop? Or maybe a Model 2?



It’s a 2005 reissue, made by the guys that became the Charvel Custom Shop the next year. Super solid guitar.


----------



## JD27

Found a cheap H-200 in good condition and gave it the same Gotoh MG-Ts, Hipshot TOM, and Duncan Nazgul/Sentient treatment as my H-207.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

JD27 said:


> Found a cheap H-200 in good condition and gave it the same Gotoh MG-Ts, Hipshot TOM, and Duncan Nazgul/Sentient treatment as my H-207.



Wow those look sooo good.


----------



## Zoobiedood

This is my Brian Moore Custom, with piezo, midi, and Duncan pickups.


----------



## belleswell

First post here.

Ibby 540 R










More Ibbies





Ibby Prestige RG 20063 puzzle guitar





JS 2400





JS 1000 Snake Replica





JS Y2K Crystal Planet





Chromeboy





JS





Ibby J Custom with tri-sound switching. Air Norton/Tone Zone pups


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## BlackSG91

Here's my 1990 Takamine Jasmine Classical guitar I bought brand new back then for $500 including a bulletproof hard-shell case. It's almost 30 years old and I think the wood has aged nicely for a resonant and vibrant sound. This guitar is very well made and is a keeper.














;>)/


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## IbanezDaemon

RGA-121


----------



## darkinners




----------



## PatientMental76

Added the Gary Holt set


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## JJStrike

016



__ JJStrike
__ Dec 28, 2018





http://www.sevenstring.org/media/albums/jackson-rhoads-js30t-repair.200/


----------



## oppgulp

My collection:

Gibson Les Paul Custom







Gibson Songwriter Deluxe Studio







ESP KKV







BC Rich Bich







Jackson KV1







Jackson KE1







Jackson RIP Bass


----------



## Snarpaasi

My Fender Highway One Tele:


----------



## Luafcm

Lado Supra:



Warlock NJ:


----------



## guitar4tw




----------



## IbaJack

1989 Ibanez RG550 in Five Alarm Red and a 1989 Ibanez RG560 in Lipstick Red


----------



## kengwit

Just got this 1991-1992 Mexico Strat today


----------



## guitar4tw




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Bdtunn

Glamour shot of my USA Razorback


----------



## IbanezDaemon

NGD Thread coming soon:


----------



## armand

Newest member of the family:


Together with the rest of the pack:


----------



## Miek




----------



## TheUnvanquished

My #1

RG655M Subterranean Purple w/Bare Knuckle CBomb pickup


----------



## Mantrasky

My Favorite for the last 8yrs USA Charvel CS......


----------



## asmegin_slayer




----------



## KnightBrolaire

USA Charvel Star in ferrari red


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## Aso

I may or may not have a thing for single hum V's


----------



## NickS

Damn man, nice collection!! What's the dark blue one?


----------



## Aso

NickS said:


> Damn man, nice collection!! What's the dark blue one?


ESP NV from the Japanese custom shop since they don't make them anymore. Has mahogany body with a mahogany /walnut neck


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## ExplorerMike

Here’s my Epiphone 1984 Explorer and BC Rich JR. V. I’ll have to get pics of the rest!


----------



## Kouhia666

1554995171807466828925208668516



__ Kouhia666
__ Apr 11, 2019



Kiiras Instruments goodness


----------



## Steinmetzify

Not my main, but main for doom/sludge


----------



## munkero

Lets go!

Here's the pile






Pick'd up a Jem 777VBK for a buddy of mine...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

munkero said:


> Lets go!
> 
> Here's the pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick'd up a Jem 777VBK for a buddy of mine...


----------



## JJStrike




----------



## Bdtunn

Two USA mades


----------



## ExplorerMike

BC Rich Acrylic Mockingbird. Weighs a ton but plays pretty nice.


----------



## PlayingDead

I'll keep the BC Rich thing going with one of many I own, 1994 ST2001. Not many of these in existence.


----------



## Aso

My Sully Elita showed up yesterday so I had to do a group shot of all my Sully's.


----------



## Matthias Markiewicz

Strandberg Boden 6 Plini. My Dream that came true!


----------



## ExplorerMike

LTD EC-256FM In See-Thru Purple Burst. I love this color!


----------



## bouVIP

sneak peak of my guitar that has finally shipped


----------



## JD27

One of my favorites. That Black Turquoise burst and maple fretboard are awesome.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## Spicypickles

Bound teles are just swell.


----------



## littlebadboy

Not much, I don't have the means to buy expensive ones...

PRS S2 Standard 22











Squier M-80











I used to have a Squier Classic Vibe Telecaster that I mod'ed to play metal on. The telecaster forum people weren't so happy about it.


----------



## watson503




----------



## ExplorerMike

My mid-70’s (I believe, it was my uncle’s) Applause A14 Acoustic. It’s my only acoustic and sounds pretty nice.


----------



## perttime




----------



## belleswell

My pics won't post using imgur. Why? This is the reason I gave up on this forum after my first couple posts. Imgur links work fine in preview but will not show up when posted. Is there a reason why? Why would I continue to post here if my pics don't show. Do I have to make a required number of post/comments before my pics can be posted? That answer is not in the 27 forum rules. 

Others here have pics from imgur. If there is a good answer someone can explain to me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aso

belleswell said:


> My pics won't post using imgur. Why?


Imgur blocks any third party site that sells stuff. The For Sale/Trade forums on here is the reason Imgur links don't work. I use postimg.cc to host the photos I post.


----------



## Aso

Can I do another post so soon? Does anyone want more of a true NGD day for anything I post. Reason I have posted several in the last couple month is because the ones I ordered 2-3 years ago are finally showing up. The lesson here kids is don't order a custom and forget you ordered it and then order another one or two.











And yes it has a logo


----------



## NickS

Those are nice but we need moar pics (the lesson here is that when your custom orders come in you are obligated to do proper NGDs)


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^What he said!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Aso said:


> Can I do another post so soon? Does anyone want more of a true NGD day for anything I post. Reason I have posted several in the last couple month is because the ones I ordered 2-3 years ago are finally showing up. The lesson here kids is don't order a custom and forget you ordered it and then order another one or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes it has a logo


  the illusive death kelly. 
definitely do an ngd for them


----------



## Aso

KnightBrolaire said:


> the illusive death kelly.
> definitely do an ngd for them


It's not a Death Kelly. They are both Death Warriors. 

Death Warrior is the top of the Death Angel with the bottom of a Warrior
Death Kelly is the front of a Kelly with the back of a Death Angel

Best way to tell the three versions apart is by the front lower horn.


----------



## narad

Aso said:


> Best way to tell the three versions apart is by the front lower horn.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Incoming from Daemoness:


----------



## odibrom

... with a lopro...? sacrilege! LoPros belong to Ibanez ONLY... but who cares!

... enjoy it when it arrives and don't forget a NGD post!...


----------



## littlebadboy

belleswell said:


> My pics won't post using imgur. Why? This is the reason I gave up on this forum after my first couple posts. Imgur links work fine in preview but will not show up when posted. Is there a reason why? Why would I continue to post here if my pics don't show. Do I have to make a required number of post/comments before my pics can be posted? That answer is not in the 27 forum rules.
> 
> Others here have pics from imgur. If there is a good answer someone can explain to me, it would be greatly appreciated.


I used to be on imgur. I'm happier now on imgbb.com.


----------



## Jays Octave

Hay guys... Check it out..


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## crackout




----------



## Joe B




----------



## belleswell

68 Custom on left was my one and only for the longest time and has seen more road time than all of the others in my collection. 

























Fave player out of 36. Ibanez J Custom RG 3 with tri-sound switching. Tone Zone/Air Norton pups





Blueberry acoustic















LP Axcess Nice top


----------



## AdenM

Cu24 has a new pal!

View media item 1983


----------



## Glades

FRIX6FEAH 4



__ Glades
__ Jun 1, 2019


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner

My baby


----------



## LuciusBolt

My Aresnal




There is a Dingwall Bass and Solar 7 String as well but the other guitars are 6 strings not all of them are made of wood though some are made with "alternative" materials


----------



## Masoo2

LuciusBolt said:


> My Aresnal
> There is a Dingwall Bass and Solar 7 String as well but the other guitars are 6 strings not all of them are made of wood though some are made with "alternative" materials



props for the Edwards explorer, wouldn't have expected you to have ""sourced"" it haha


----------



## Leviathus

Lmao


----------



## broj15

Just picked up one of my bucket list guitars the other day (NGD incoming after it gets back from a retune & set up) but in the mean time I thought I'd break it in a bit. Pictured with my rig for "brand synergy"


----------



## Choop

Put a tortoise pickguard on my Gibson Explorer today, kinda cool!




Here's my SG with a red tortoise guard:


----------



## Dabo Fett

Damn that red guard on the SG looks good!


----------



## Choop

Dabo Fett said:


> Damn that red guard on the SG looks good!



Thanks! I'm a sucker for red-on-red pickguard and guitar bodies, kinda like how Fender will sometimes do with Mustangs/Jaguars and such!


----------



## nienturi

002 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



002 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



DSC00125 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



DSC00138 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



DSC00154 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



DSC00164 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



dsccc by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



DSC02503 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr



Untitled-4 by Baris Sahin, on Flickr


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I like pointy guitars but you gotta have a few round ones


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## broj15

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I like pointy guitars but you gotta have a few round ones



Much love for the iron bird and Jackson warriors. Those & the ibby xiphos are my favorite pointy guitars


----------



## Luafcm

A quick review of some nice Jackson axes

Love my Jackson DK2S! The sustainer system is quite useful and not gimmicky like one might expect. I like the normal sustainer mode, the harmonic mode is can get a little too noisy. As a straight up pickup, the sustainer doesn't sound that great, luckily it has a stock Duncan JB. I like using this guitar with a ton of fun ambient effects and delay. It sails for sure!




DK2 with Dimarzio's (X2n-FastTrack-Air Norton). The last two positions set the neck humbucker coils in series or in parallel. It's sweet singing axe! Probably my favorite guitar in the heard. Very nice skulls airbrush paint job by the Japan factory. I like these old Jackson lic low pro bridges. I find they hold tuning like a champ if you keep it setup properly for your string gauge, stretch the strings, and keep it floating level. The only thing I'd add to these 90's jackson guitars is a string tree to help with keeping the pitch when clamping the nuts down, and maybe a allen wrench holder on the back of the headstock. As I age I keep looking at the X2N haha, maybe one day I'll dial it back a little. The X2N is a wonderful pickup, but limits this guitar's versatility IMO.




Jackson Dinky XL. Invader bridge renders the stock single just about useless (too big of a volume difference). I would prefer to stick the stock bridge pickup in there, and sell the invader. I like the invader in my basswood/maple RG7321 more than I do in this similar construction Dinky. A very solid looking and feeling guitar. The inlays on the XL embarrass my other two DK2 guitars.




Here's a true flagship of a guitar, KV2 Select. I would put this up against any Jackson guitar as an example of high quality. It is mostly black, and no figured woods showing so not as pretty as many Jackson guitars. It is a super fast, low action shred machine. Truly wails and no more needs to be said!


----------



## Luafcm

THe rest!

NJ Warlock


LTD-EX


GIbson LPJ


Homemade guitar


RG7321


SR500


Lado Supra


----------



## Mourguitars

Luafcm said:


> A quick review of some nice Jackson axes
> 
> Love my Jackson DK2S! The sustainer system is quite useful and not gimmicky like one might expect. I like the normal sustainer mode, the harmonic mode is can get a little too noisy. As a straight up pickup, the sustainer doesn't sound that great, luckily it has a stock Duncan JB. I like using this guitar with a ton of fun ambient effects and delay. It sails for sure!
> View attachment 70757
> 
> 
> 
> DK2 with Dimarzio's (X2n-FastTrack-Air Norton). The last two positions set the neck humbucker coils in series or in parallel. It's sweet singing axe! Probably my favorite guitar in the heard. Very nice skulls airbrush paint job by the Japan factory. I like these old Jackson lic low pro bridges. I find they hold tuning like a champ if you keep it setup properly for your string gauge, stretch the strings, and keep it floating level. The only thing I'd add to these 90's jackson guitars is a string tree to help with keeping the pitch when clamping the nuts down, and maybe a allen wrench holder on the back of the headstock. As I age I keep looking at the X2N haha, maybe one day I'll dial it back a little. The X2N is a wonderful pickup, but limits this guitar's versatility IMO.
> View attachment 70758
> 
> 
> 
> Jackson Dinky XL. Invader bridge renders the stock single just about useless (too big of a volume difference). I would prefer to stick the stock bridge pickup in there, and sell the invader. I like the invader in my basswood/maple RG7321 more than I do in this similar construction Dinky. A very solid looking and feeling guitar. The inlays on the XL embarrass my other two DK2 guitars.
> View attachment 70759
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a true flagship of a guitar, KV2 Select. I would put this up against any Jackson guitar as an example of high quality. It is mostly black, and no figured woods showing so not as pretty as many Jackson guitars. It is a super fast, low action shred machine. Truly wails and no more needs to be said!
> View attachment 70760




Awesome pile of skulls axes there...I miss that early 90’s era of guitars, still have all those Jackson catalogs and drool looking thru them. I had a jigsaw graphic USA bolt on like a fool I sold it..neck was skinny on those but was a awesome guitar 

Mike


----------



## Luafcm

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome pile of skulls axes there...I miss that early 90’s era of guitars, still have all those Jackson catalogs and drool looking thru them. I had a jigsaw graphic USA bolt on like a fool I sold it..neck was skinny on those but was a awesome guitar
> 
> Mike


All of those graphic series guitars leave me with GAS! I remember those jigsaw guitars looked great! Those were the ones with the chicks face turning into a skull with the pieces flying away, right?


----------



## Mourguitars

Luafcm said:


> All of those graphic series guitars leave me with GAS! I remember those jigsaw guitars looked great! Those were the ones with the chicks face turning into a skull with the pieces flying away, right?



Oh yea that's the one..MTV cost me a lot of money back in the late 80's early 90's...I had the Saturn , and i guess it was the Erie dis. I bought those on a price goes down a dollar a minute sale ..went back half our before closing and bought those two for $450 each with case..Good times back then !


----------



## Luafcm

Mourguitars said:


> Oh yea that's the one..MTV cost me a lot of money back in the late 80's early 90's...I had the Saturn , and i guess it was the Erie dis. I bought those on a price goes down a dollar a minute sale ..went back half our before closing and bought those two for $450 each with case..Good times back then !
> 
> View attachment 70821


Dig that old pickup configuration and rout job! Very cool indeed man, hopefully we see a renaissance for Jackson soon.


----------



## Jake

I guess these three can go together


----------



## NickS

^All three of those really are great looking guitars, and I'm really not even much of a Periphery fan! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Newest addition. I already upgraded the tuners and the bridge and saddles. Waiting on pickups to arrive.


----------



## Spicypickles

The wave! One of my favorite BCR shapes


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## BlackSG91

Looking after my two babies.





;>)/


----------



## Mattykoda

Gotta love craigslist


----------



## jwguitar

Here are some of my guitars. I have more videos than pics. Hope that is ok!

Washburn Idol Standard 26


Washburn Parallaxe L20E


Cort CR300


Tagima T-900


Aria Pro II PE-LUX


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## Samark

Mattykoda said:


> Gotta love craigslist
> View attachment 71208



Gonna need some more pics!


----------



## Mattykoda

Samark said:


> Gonna need some more pics!


I’ll get some more up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mattykoda

@Samark
Here's a couple showing off how it looks with different light. This one was made in 2014 and does not have the classic neck pocket or finish cracks that these squiers have been prone to. They are also routed HSH so the possibilities are endless. I have a warmoth pickguard with the top volume knob deleted (hate that damn thing when playing) and a set of tex mex single coils that I'm gonna throw in it with all new pots and a 5 way switch. Don't mind the strings being off center with the neck in the first pic. The saddles were leaning left and the nut was a slight bit off center which was a quick fix after I replaced it.

I figured I'd also put up a pic of the other squier tele I got shortly after in LPB. These however are not the classic LPB but more of a ice blue metallic sparkle mix. Still deciding what I will do with this one but the color is gorgeous. Eventually I'll get around to a NGD but I'm gonna have some fun modding these first.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Sethi

my new custom Overload Themis 6 String.


----------



## Defyantly

^^^ definitely need more info on this!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Mourguitars

USA Dean hardtail..I think it’s a 2002 or 03 guy had stainless steel frets put on . He bought it off TGP for pretty good $...awesome player , got it very very cheap !

Mike


----------



## Mourguitars

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 72481




OMG...im in love with that red Graphic one ! Sweet...

Mike


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Mourguitars said:


> OMG...im in love with that red Graphic one ! Sweet...
> 
> Mike



Cheers Mike! Was checking out your Dean. Very cool and a great top. Has a few features that appear on my USA Dean Soltero model.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

USA Standard Cherry:


----------



## JJStrike

Fokus Flying V


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## SloeGin

Bought a Gibson SG last week.
Love it. Both guitars play amazing


----------



## nightlight

Caparison Horus HGS. My favourite axe.


----------



## Luafcm




----------



## Leviathus

@IbanezDaemon 

Won't let me quote the pic, but Ibanez needs to Genesis that one ASAP.


----------



## littlebadboy

My project Yamaha EG112C2 that I modified to play bass at the same time. I call it "Gemini".


----------



## Walter W.




----------



## Walter W.




----------



## manu80

Received this usa gunslinger last may. Lightning bolt graphic, a bit meh, some finger prints etc...weird.... After a bit of cleaning, I told myself "This is a rock machine... it needs a look she deserves !! ". Sent it to a friend, some dayglo red paint and black tiger stripes and here we go ! ready to rock !!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Leviathus said:


> @IbanezDaemon
> 
> Won't let me quote the pic, but Ibanez needs to Genesis that one ASAP.



Agreed. They did reissues on them in red and blue but never in Violet Metallic which is the coolest of all finishes on the 770DX's.


----------



## Seabeast2000

manu80 said:


> Received this usa gunslinger last may. Lightning bolt graphic, a bit meh, some finger prints etc...weird.... After a bit of cleaning, I told myself "This is a rock machine... it needs a look she deserves !! ". Sent it to a friend, some dayglo red paint and black tiger stripes and here we go ! ready to rock !!!!
> 
> View attachment 72925
> View attachment 72926


Good job.


----------



## Leviathus

IbanezDaemon said:


> ...Violet Metallic which is the coolest of all finishes on the 770DX's.



Without question.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> Received this usa gunslinger last may. Lightning bolt graphic, a bit meh, some finger prints etc...weird.... After a bit of cleaning, I told myself "This is a rock machine... it needs a look she deserves !! ". Sent it to a friend, some dayglo red paint and black tiger stripes and here we go ! ready to rock !!!!



Wow! That is truly killer looking!


----------



## manu80

Received this week, a 24 years old Ibanez RBM 10 upgraded in EMG 89/SA. Almost like new except the gold hardware on the trem. Really nice guitar. Never tried SA's before, sound great , lot of sounds possibilities also with split 89. A bit heavy still. Should add a gold Pu ring


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> Received this week, a 24 years old Ibanez RBM 10 upgraded in EMG 89/SA. Almost like new except the gold hardware on the trem. Really nice guitar. Never tried SA's before, sound great , lot of sounds possibilities also with split 89. A bit heavy still. Should add a gold Pu ring



Superb!! That is killer. Was this the one on ebay UK last week?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Charvel 375 Deluxe VS Kramer Pacer Custom II


----------



## manu80

IbanezDaemon said:


> Superb!! That is killer. Was this the one on ebay UK last week?


Hi ! no it was on reverb in germany. Came with a nice M300 ibanez case too !


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> Hi ! no it was on reverb in germany. Came with a nice M300 ibanez case too !



Cool. Great score for sure. Same model on ebayuk last week as well.


----------



## With Love And Light

manu80 said:


> Received this week, a 24 years old Ibanez RBM 10 upgraded in EMG 89/SA. Almost like new except the gold hardware on the trem. Really nice guitar. Never tried SA's before, sound great , lot of sounds possibilities also with split 89. A bit heavy still. Should add a gold Pu ring
> View attachment 73165



That thing is a beauty!


----------



## manu80

Still on a roll. A guy was selling this Overload Rea6 in france. Must admit i got stuck on it. Sold my Lag campbell trans black and went for it.
Very Mayonish in looks but not as stiff as the regius i had back in the day.
Bkp aftermath, piezo, red led side dots ( this sold me on it i admit !!! Lol), the figured top is insane, playability is great despite a good C shape neck. And in terms of sound , it slays. Mutes are fat but the notes a really dinstincts. Weird we don’t hear more about this brand
I’m not into hype and stuff but this is a gorgeous instrument on the same level of the usa Broderick i had and still regret !!!


----------



## satchisgod

Recently got my hands on a '67 reissue V on Reverb.com. Absolutely love it. Had my eye out for one with an ebony fretboard and got one. This is a 1995 model. Sounds and feel great. Put hipshot locking tuners on it and a tonepros bridge. Next thing to do is to get rid of the tone to and wire on volume pot for both pickups, and also move the selector switch to a sensible position.













Gibson V 1



__ satchisgod
__ Oct 7, 2019


















Gibson V 2



__ satchisgod
__ Oct 7, 2019


----------



## mnemonic

I’ve wanted to add a humbucker to the bridge of my strat for a long time, but the fairly complicated mess of wiring under that pickguard (S1 switching system) and the loss of the bridge single coil always kinda put me off.

Decided I want to play it more, and I have a SD ‘59 lying around, so I did this




I also figured a workaround for the pot values (250k) and the lack of a bridge single coil, since I do like the twangy tones I get out of a bridge single.

Added a push/pull pot to the bridge/middle tone knob, basically when the knob is down, it’s humbucker with no tone knob connected, when the knob is up it is singlecoil with tone knob connected.

Sounds really good. Though I’m tempted to get something more metal for the bridge pickup. The BK Aftermath in my Regius splits surprisingly well so I might get something similar, BK Painkiller or something. So I can go from legit metal to great cleans, nice and easy.

Side note, CTS push/pull pots are actually really nice (the one with the pcb attached to the side). First push/pull I’ve had that doesnt feel like trash.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

mnemonic said:


> I’ve wanted to add a humbucker to the bridge of my strat for a long time, but the fairly complicated mess of wiring under that pickguard (S1 switching system) and the loss of the bridge single coil always kinda put me off.
> 
> Decided I want to play it more, and I have a SD ‘59 lying around, so I did this
> 
> View attachment 73532
> 
> 
> I also figured a workaround for the pot values (250k) and the lack of a bridge single coil, since I do like the twangy tones I get out of a bridge single.
> 
> Added a push/pull pot to the bridge/middle tone knob, basically when the knob is down, it’s humbucker with no tone knob connected, when the knob is up it is singlecoil with tone knob connected.
> 
> Sounds really good. Though I’m tempted to get something more metal for the bridge pickup. The BK Aftermath in my Regius splits surprisingly well so I might get something similar, BK Painkiller or something. So I can go from legit metal to great cleans, nice and easy.
> 
> Side note, CTS push/pull pots are actually really nice (the one with the pcb attached to the side). First push/pull I’ve had that doesnt feel like trash.


painkiller has trash cleans fyi


----------



## mnemonic

KnightBrolaire said:


> painkiller has trash cleans fyi



Maybe a different one then. I probably won’t bother until I get sick of the ‘59 anyway.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

Incoming! NGD thread next week hopefully:


----------



## Koa Kalani

Driskill Diablo
Koa body and neck
Maple top
Love her!! She is my baby!!!


----------



## Matt08642

Took this photo of my PRS SE a while back







Strat headstock


----------



## Koa Kalani

IbanezDaemon said:


> Incoming! NGD thread next week hopefully:
> 
> View attachment 73684


Love it!


----------



## mnemonic

mnemonic said:


> I’ve wanted to add a humbucker to the bridge of my strat for a long time, but the fairly complicated mess of wiring under that pickguard (S1 switching system) and the loss of the bridge single coil always kinda put me off.
> 
> Decided I want to play it more, and I have a SD ‘59 lying around, so I did this
> 
> View attachment 73532
> 
> 
> I also figured a workaround for the pot values (250k) and the lack of a bridge single coil, since I do like the twangy tones I get out of a bridge single.
> 
> Added a push/pull pot to the bridge/middle tone knob, basically when the knob is down, it’s humbucker with no tone knob connected, when the knob is up it is singlecoil with tone knob connected.
> 
> Sounds really good. Though I’m tempted to get something more metal for the bridge pickup. The BK Aftermath in my Regius splits surprisingly well so I might get something similar, BK Painkiller or something. So I can go from legit metal to great cleans, nice and easy.
> 
> Side note, CTS push/pull pots are actually really nice (the one with the pcb attached to the side). First push/pull I’ve had that doesnt feel like trash.



Couldn’t help myself, added a Floyd




Dive-only, of course.

I need to summon a bit more courage before I take a router to the neck to add the locking nut.


----------



## Samark

An example of things to come. Should be done mid-Dec


----------



## Jake

Updated family pic: Skervesen still being built but this is about it: There's a 7 in there but ignore that


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

My FSR for Canadian market Fender American Professional HSS in Daphne Blue with Roasted Maple neck.


----------



## stevexc

ICYMI


----------



## Ozzfest




----------



## wheelsdeal




----------



## Descent

@wheelsdeal love the Explorers!


----------



## Aso

Got a new Sully 624 (green/blue on left) so I figured I should post my Sully's.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## remorse is for the dead




----------



## IbanezDaemon

@remorse is for the dead Damn! That is jaw droppingly cool!!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## decoy205




----------



## ThePIGI King




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BlackSG91

Here is my lovely 1998 Fender American Standard Strat bedazzled with rhinestones for that true Country & Western tone.









;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> Here is my lovely 1998 Fender American Standard Strat bedazzled with rhinestones for that true Country & Western tone.
> 
> ;>)/



It needs more "bling bling & sparkling things"...


----------



## spudmunkey

IbanezDaemon said:


>


That might be the prettiest Jackson I've ever seen.


----------



## spudmunkey

Heres all of them. Excuse the two 4-strings.

Yes, the two on the right would get hit by the room's door. They are on shorter hangers, hanging flat, and one of the foam pieces from my Helix box are along the wall on the floor, holding the door juuust far-enough away that they are safe (until my extended doorstop can arrive, which I'll be attaching to a slat-wall plate, so i don't have to mount it to anything permanently).


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Honeymoon's over. NGD post on my beautiful Dutch guitar incoming soon. Here is a pic I snapped while changing strings tonight.


----------



## BlackSG91

My Jackson deserves some action.








;>)/


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## JK-PA




----------



## manu80

Brand new, pointy, missed that when released, couldnt resist


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Kobalt

Weeeeell, I was in the market to buy something new...then a really sweet deal popped up on a model I’ve been chasing for at least ten years but never pulled the trigger on... until now. Included a Jackson hardshell case too!


----------



## ricky bobby

Family portrait for the holidays. It's been a while since I've had them all in one place.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## josh1




----------



## KnightBrolaire

belated merry christmas, happy whatever the fuck
Here's my tele and jazzmaster builds I finished up recently


----------



## narad

Anyone interested in Jazzmasters should check out Shelton's galaxyflite model. Some pretty cool configurations...










Revelator does cool ones too in the more vintage niche:


----------



## narad

(Accidentally thought this was the jazzmaster thread since the post above was about them :-/)


----------



## Ilia Tilev




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

USA Soloist. NGD thread soon.


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## IbanezDaemon

1996 Gold Top Limited Edition. Finish has nicely aged/checked on this one:


----------



## BabUShka

My EC1000T. Got it real cheap, but its a really sweet guitar. Loaded with Bare Knuckle The Mule and Seymour Duncan JB.


----------



## josh1

I picked up this Ibanez RG550 last night. I tore it apart and I'll be replacing everything once I get the body in good shape and repainted. '91 Fujigen, I paid 100 dollars. It's my first build, I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## savage

Been a while since I've posted any pictures– full mast ahead!









































Probably obvious here, but Simon took the Padalka pics. 
Alrighty then, back to lurking!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ I have strong permanent gas for that lime KE-1... absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mattykoda

Just got the blue one. Dirty as hell but man it has some mojo.


----------



## Mantrasky




----------



## Niilz




----------



## Samark

savage said:


> Been a while since I've posted any pictures– full mast ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably obvious here, but Simon took the Padalka pics.
> Alrighty then, back to lurking!



That Tele is outstanding!



Mattykoda said:


> Just got the blue one. Dirty as hell but man it has some mojo.



Matty, you have incredible taste


----------



## Xaeldaren

This is my baby:

View media item 2661
View media item 2660
View media item 2659
Ibanez RG652AHMFX. I upgraded the pickups to zebra Ragnaroks and swapped the Gibraltar for a Hipshot Ibby purely for aesthetic reasons.

I am so happy with this guitar it's nuts. It makes me want to play every time I look at it.


----------



## Mattykoda

Samark said:


> That Tele is outstanding!
> 
> 
> 
> Matty, you have incredible taste



Thanks @Samark! They’re great modding platforms and beautiful guitars. I’m on the hunt for a daphne blue strat next, just waiting on the right deal.


----------



## InHiding




----------



## Seabeast2000

InHiding said:


> View attachment 77017


What model is that?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Old Dinky's


----------



## InHiding

The906 said:


> What model is that?



Jem 10th Anniversary. I've changed the pickups (Sonic Ecstasy and Dark Matter single-coil).


----------



## Leviathus

InHiding said:


> Jem 10th Anniversary. I've changed the pickups (Sonic Ecstasy and Dark Matter single-coil).



Those pickup covers work so well with that model. Nice change.


----------



## BabUShka

Schecter Blackjack Atx, loaded with seymour Duncan 59 and Custom.


----------



## InHiding

I have basically switched all hardware (got rid of the cosmo black) including electronics. This took quite a lot of work. Still need to do a few minor adjustments, but the look is not changing.


----------



## ThePIGI King

InHiding said:


> I have basically switched all hardware (got rid of the cosmo black) including electronics. This took quite a lot of work. Still need to do a few minor adjustments, but the look is not changing.
> 
> View attachment 77202


Is that an OFR? Can't tell on my phone but that baseplate looks like it.


----------



## odibrom

ThePIGI King said:


> Is that an OFR? Can't tell on my phone but that baseplate looks like it.


... It's a black LoPro Edge...


----------



## ThePIGI King

odibrom said:


> ... It's a black LoPro Edge...


Hey thanks! Deep down I knew that...but...ya know...blonde moments


----------



## BabUShka

My little family


----------



## High Plains Drifter

^^^ Not helping the LP gas... not at all!


----------



## BabUShka

High Plains Drifter said:


> ^^^ Not helping the LP gas... not at all!



One can never have enough Les Paul shaped guitars


----------



## IbanezDaemon

NGD thread for this soon:


----------



## littlebadboy

Current

My customized PRS S2 Standard 22 Satin:









My Ibanez RGIB6 baritone:









My project guitar, "Gemini":


----------



## BabUShka

Gibson SG 61RI. Loaded with Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates and BKP Black Dog.


----------



## Marty666




----------



## Mr K

A few in my collection, a recent gathering.


----------



## Adieu

mnemonic said:


> Side note, CTS push/pull pots are actually really nice (the one with the pcb attached to the side). First push/pull I’ve had that doesnt feel like trash.



There were some super nice (and surprisingly resilient) stock push-pulls on old early 80s obscure Japanese brand Matsumoku guitars

Anyone know what those might have been?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Arrived in the post this morning...will try and get an NGD thread up soon.


----------



## ThePIGI King

IbanezDaemon said:


> Arrived in the post this morning...will try and get an NGD thread up soon.
> 
> View attachment 77852


Aaaaaah the BSB! One of the most underrated Jems out there. I want one of these more than most other Jems.

Hope it slays!


----------



## darkinners




----------



## odibrom

littlebadboy said:


> Current



I like this photo, it looks like the guitar has a hair-job in the head-stock...


----------



## JK-PA

I got myself to dig out the Jim Root Tele. I totally forgot how good this thing plays.


----------



## Krystof

NGD - ESP Edwards Scythe E-AL-128





Got it in excellent condition, white finished has aged to cream/ivory though but that's common for white guitars and I kinda dig that.

Changed some of the hardware to gold ones I have lying around. And plastidip'd the pickup



.

Kinda surprised with the EMG-HZ pickup I like how it sounds haha, pretty balanced, but I kinda understand why others don't like it that much or use some boost circuit with it. I probably will stick with it I guess for this guitar.


----------



## Marty666

Family gathering


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Krystof said:


> NGD - ESP Edwards Scythe E-AL-128Got it in excellent condition, white finished has aged to cream/ivory though but that's common for white guitars and I kinda dig that.



That is gorgeous! Please do an NGD thread on this (sorry if I missed it and there already is one!).


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Some DY goodness:


----------



## BabUShka

61RI and 2017 Classic.


----------



## Spicypickles

New NGD thread coming up sometime, but a 2006 Singlecut Trem 10 top.


----------



## Eldprov

Some of my guitars...

Music Man BFR Majesty Koa


PRS Artist V


Markline custom



Markline custom



Markline custom


----------



## ExplorerMike

Took a few more random shots of a few of mine. A couple 7s mixed in along with the 6s.


----------



## mbardu

New avatar picture day since I got one of those open case-stands that allows me to have a bunch of guitars out at the same time.


----------



## Samark

mbardu said:


> New avatar picture day since I got one of those open case-stands that allows me to have a bunch of guitars out at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 79427



Very nice - what are the three blue ones?


----------



## mbardu

Samark said:


> Very nice - what are the three blue ones?



It's funny there are only two blue guitars there. The one in the front is a rainbow sparkle flake finish. Pretty much impossible to photograph right. I Was almost fully done accidentally with the "rainbow" theme of the other guitars, so I just decided to lean all the way into it 




The blue ones are a dark denim Suhr Modern and an aqua fade Ibanez RG6PCMLTD


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BlackSG91

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 79501



I'm green with envy!


;>)/


----------



## Bdtunn

Bought this and have had it a few days. I can definitely say all the hype around this company is real! I’ve wanted to try one since they opened but they only just started to offer lefties. I’ll do a proper NGD in a bit once I’m less gitty.


----------



## Manurack

Goldtop.


----------



## Manurack

My Ibanez RG, all the hardware was replaced to gold Gotoh parts to compliment that sweet koa top.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## High Plains Drifter

SG project... before & after


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## mbardu

In the mood for some short scale fun


----------



## prlgmnr

New Haar!


----------



## SSK0909

2000 Ibanez S540
The old S540's is really some of the best bang for the buck out there.
Fantastic sound and build quality.

1999 Ibanez Rg450AH.
Really special guitar. Most of the Rg4xx line is korean built, but this one is made in japan and build quality matches any other prestige or mij Ibanez. The AH stands for Ash. Rg's are normally basswood.

2006 Ibanez JS 1200
Despite the stock pickups being labeled as medium output, it can easily hang woth the others. Wish more guitars used the JS shape. Most comfortable guitar ever.

The neck is very different from traditional Ibanez guitars. More c shaped than d shaped and much thicker. Takes a little getting used to when switching from the others. But it's a very comfortable neck, and it only takes me a couple of minutes to adjust.


----------



## Manhell




----------



## Manhell

Two sisters


----------



## odibrom

I don't generally like Gibsons, but I can open an exception on these last picture...


----------



## Manhell

Yhea... me too but somehow the natural one has this strange flamed mahogany and the other was custom modded


----------



## Marty666




----------



## KnightBrolaire

Marty666 said:


> View attachment 80075
> View attachment 80077


hawt


----------



## KnightBrolaire

the new and improved star


----------



## USMarine75

KnightBrolaire said:


> the new and improved star
> View attachment 80135



I just literally scrolled up and down several times like I was looking at a centerfold. 

Well, that, and I'm at full mast right now.

Killer rig! Now you just need someone to make you a ABCD/Y splitter so you can run the simultaneous rig of doom with all four heads.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> I just literally scrolled up and down several times like I was looking at a centerfold.
> 
> Well, that, and I'm at full mast right now.
> 
> Killer rig! Now you just need someone to make you a ABCD/Y splitter so you can run the simultaneous rig of doom with all four heads.


ha thanks
that's not even all the heads. fsm, beta and f100 are off in a different corner with my f30. 
I should get something to run the archon and revv (or mk3) in stereo, that'd be insane.


----------



## Jake

Pulled out of storage today: One I rarely talk about but it's in the collection


----------



## Spicypickles

It’s ok buddy, no ones perfect. We all make mistakes.


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## DISTORT6

00 PRS CE22


----------



## macky




----------



## josh1

Sometimes Offerup shines down upon you. I just scored this J.Craft RG2620Z for a bargain price. It plays amazing of course. I am in love!


----------



## George Dubois

Sorry, i know i need a new 7 string...but but but...this ESP II FR was in front of my pc monitor and i cant....i swear, I COULDN'T MAKE IT XD. Tomorrow will be at my home


----------



## macky




----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

My rg550 now that she has been beautified. Been ripping Steel Panther licks all day


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## TheUnvanquished

Last guitar I bought was an Aristides 060sr, and I like it a lot, but guess what? This old RG Prestige with her new Oil City Pickup is the number one. I almost feel bad I ever doubted her and her kind. Next guitar I'm going to buy is a Desert Sun Yellow Genesis Series RG550. For me, the RG platform and everything about them just can't be beat. \m/


----------



## mbardu

Just randomly found a "Carvin"-themed old picture.
Still have a couple of those, though most are gone.


----------



## odibrom

^^ Nice, which of those have you kept?


----------



## mbardu

odibrom said:


> ^^ Nice, which of those have you kept?



I have different Kiesel guitars now, but as for those in the picture I still have the pink Contour 66 and red denim Piezo-Midi-Floyd.
There's not a single one I wouldn't love to own still (except maybe the burled-top DC127? looked great but I never gelled with the Seymour Duncan pickups in it and never bothered to change them); but at some point you only really "need" so many guitars with similar specs... Not like I toured and _needed _backups.


----------



## GoldDragon




----------



## GoldDragon

SSK0909 said:


> 2000 Ibanez S540
> The old S540's is really some of the best bang for the buck out there.
> Fantastic sound and build quality.


This is more likely a 1990 unless it was a reissue.

I had a 1993, and it had the IBZ USA pickups and "custom made" at the 21st.

I also had a 91 with IBZ USA and custom made at 21st.

The s540 switched to Quantum pickups in 96 or 97. And those were near the end of the run. I think in 1999 or 2000 they switched to "Prestige" and a new ZR bridge. And dropped "custom made". The s540 was retired and they came up with a new naming.

Because this doesn't have "custom made" and because it has IBZ USA pickups, it must be before 1991. (or it could have a neck refit) Because it has a lopro trem it is pre 1999.

I'm guessing 1990. It may also be a FGM model, I dont remember the s540 in yellow.


----------



## SSK0909

GoldDragon said:


> This is more likely a 1990 unless it was a reissue.
> 
> I had a 1993, and it had the IBZ USA pickups and "custom made" at the 21st.
> 
> I also had a 91 with IBZ USA and custom made at 21st.
> 
> The s540 switched to Quantum pickups in 96 or 97. And those were near the end of the run. I think in 1999 or 2000 they switched to "Prestige" and a new ZR bridge. And dropped "custom made". The s540 was retired and they came up with a new naming.
> 
> Because this doesn't have "custom made" and because it has IBZ USA pickups, it must be before 1991. (or it could have a neck refit) Because it has a lopro trem it is pre 1999.
> 
> I'm guessing 1990. It may also be a FGM model, I dont remember the s540 in yellow.



It might be 1990. The serial number says "0" but I dont know if that means 90 or 2000. But I thought all the older s540's had "custom made" at the 12th fret.

Its not an FGM. Those had matching headstocks and lowered pickups for an even lower profile


----------



## odibrom

I have an Ibanez S540 made in 1993 and had another later on with the QM1 and 2 pickups, both HSH guitars and both loaded with LoPro Edges. Supr solid guitars and fun to play. The later one was sold to fund my first 7 stringer...


----------



## GoldDragon

SSK0909 said:


> It might be 1990. The serial number says "0" but I dont know if that means 90 or 2000. But I thought all the older s540's had "custom made" at the 12th fret.
> 
> Its not an FGM. Those had matching headstocks and lowered pickups for an even lower profile



Early in the run of the S guitars, there were a few changes. Some of the earliest had toggle switches. Its very possible they didn't put Custom Made until 1991. I am certain its not a 2000. I think if it was an 80s S, it would have had some toggle switches.

I'm guessing it has a square heel. My 91 had a square heel, the 93 had AANJ.

Also, the body changed slightly over time. The 91 and 93 were a bit thicker at the edge.

OTH, this is a 1990 and it has the Custom Made. So maybe an 1989? The 88 had toggle switches.

You could pull the neck. It should be stamped with the model number. Its possible its a neck refit or a late 89?


----------



## GoldDragon

Yep, 99% sure its a 1989. Or it could be an early 90 before they started using Custom Made.


----------



## Viginez

SSK0909 said:


> It might be 1990. The serial number says "0" but I dont know if that means 90 or 2000. But I thought all the older s540's had "custom made" at the 12th fret.


try to check it here
https://www.guitardaterproject.org/ibanez.aspx


----------



## SSK0909

Viginez said:


> try to check it here
> https://www.guitardaterproject.org/ibanez.aspx


Cool. Ill try rhat tomorrow 

Just looked up the 540s on Ibanez wiki, and it says they only made the yellow fi ish in 88-89. So best bet is that it's a very late 89 model rhat got a 1990 serial number, or something like that


----------



## SSK0909

GoldDragon said:


> Yep, 99% sure its a 1989. Or it could be an early 90 before they started using Custom Made.



Wow I love the lipstick red model. The fact that these guitars werent made with matching headstocks, is a crime against humanity.


----------



## GoldDragon

SSK0909 said:


> Wow I love the lipstick red model. The fact that these guitars werent made with matching headstocks, is a crime against humanity.



One of mine is matching.


----------



## SSK0909

GoldDragon said:


> One of mine is matching.


A red one? Givses us the precious!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## GoldDragon

SSK0909 said:


> A red one? Givses us the precious!



Its a black one.


----------



## BlackSG91

High Plains Drifter said:


>



Now that guitar is YAZ!!! You should put on a Bigsby B5 vibrato unit because that guitar needs a whammy bar by far...just like my Godin Belmont geetar.











;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

I'm pretty fond of this guitar but I'm not going to do anything to it. Really fun to play and pickups sound surprisingly legit. Looks like some kinda futuristic design from the 50's lol. Don't think I've ever seen a Belmont without a Richmond on the head-stock. Really cool git!


----------



## BlackSG91

High Plains Drifter said:


> I'm pretty fond of this guitar but I'm not going to do anything to it. Really fun to play and pickups sound surprisingly legit. Looks like some kinda futuristic design from the 50's lol. Don't think I've ever seen a Belmont without a Richmond on the head-stock. Really cool git!



That guitar of yours has a pretty amazing shape to it. The longer I stare at it the more it makes sense. The pick guard, speed knobs and everything on it just gel together. You can always get the Stetsbar for your guitar. No modifications & no drilling holes needed. You can store your stop tailpiece and switch it back after if you choose & it won't de-value the guitar.

BTW...my Godin Belmont was before they changed it to Richmond Belmont...still owned by Godin. So maybe mine is one of the earlier ones? Keep rockin' that funky Guild.




;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Thanks, BSG91. I snagged it from CME after I saw it in a Batman & Robin video ( CME Promo). It shows up at 4:23 and when I saw it I just wanted it so much. I figured with Batman endorsing it, that it was surely something special lol. The whole video is pretty funny and I'm sure that the staff at CME had a lotta fun making it. Few specs: 1982/ USA/ all mahogany/ set-neck/ 24.75 scale/ ebony board/ 27 switch positions/ not many of 'em left in the wild. I've got it strung 9/ 42 and with super low action it feels really slinky... easy player. I put some chrome domes on when I first got it but quickly went back to the original speedys as they just looked more 'old school metal'. Stetsbar would tbh look SO killer on this particular guitar and it would really allow it to howl and moan but no way can I throw around that kinda dough atm. 

Awesome video regardless of the X-79...


----------



## BlackSG91

High Plains Drifter said:


> Thanks, BSG91. I snagged it from CME after I saw it in a Batman & Robin video ( CME Promo). It shows up at 4:23 and when I saw it I just wanted it so much. I figured with Batman endorsing it, that it was surely something special lol. The whole video is pretty funny and I'm sure that the staff at CME had a lotta fun making it. Few specs: 1982/ USA/ all mahogany/ set-neck/ 24.75 scale/ ebony board/ 27 switch positions/ not many of 'em left in the wild. I've got it strung 9/ 42 and with super low action it feels really slinky... easy player. I put some chrome domes on when I first got it but quickly went back to the original speedys as they just looked more 'old school metal'. Stetsbar would tbh look SO killer on this particular guitar and it would really allow it to howl and moan but no way can I throw around that kinda dough atm.
> 
> Awesome video regardless of the X-79...




That Veleno guitar is also awesome...an all aluminum guitar. I've seen those before, especially Ace Frehley playing one. Speaking of money you should be getting some Coronavirus cash from the government so you can get that Stetsbar unit. I got a total of $6,000 from my government because of the pandemic. I was thinking of buying another guitar, but I have over 20 guitars already. I could easily afford a Stetsbar for my Gibson SG. I think I may go that route. Your Guild is begging for a Stetsbar...it's a dive-bomb looking kind of axe. BTW...that Batman video was pretty funny.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

The 'Great Puddy Kat' strikes again!!!










;>)/


----------



## High Plains Drifter

BlackSG91 said:


> That Veleno guitar is also awesome...an all aluminum guitar. I've seen those before, especially Ace Frehley playing one. Speaking of money you should be getting some Coronavirus cash from the government so you can get that Stetsbar unit. I got a total of $6,000 from my government because of the pandemic. I was thinking of buying another guitar, but I have over 20 guitars already. I could easily afford a Stetsbar for my Gibson SG. I think I may go that route. Your Guild is begging for a Stetsbar...it's a dive-bomb looking kind of axe. BTW...that Batman video was pretty funny.
> 
> 
> ;>)/



We got our $2400 last week but we also have lost much more than that already this year with all that's happened. If by year's end I can somehow acquire a new fuzz pedal and am still alive, I'll be super happy but no way I can justify spending anything atm. Plus still so much uncertainty on the horizon. $6000? Damn!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Just trippin on this LP. Cant put her down. Just taking pics with the others.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Bought this for $80, wanted to replace the white binding with black and re-spray it matte black, but this works.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## CrushingAnvil

'09 Horizon FR BK





'10 Horizon FR SW on the way!


----------



## Corporial Bodies

My first proper guitar.
ESP EXP 97'
View media item 3083


----------



## kerryymm

Performance Superstrat:





PRS SE Holcomb: (it doesn’t have that horrible truss rod cover on any more, that was taken off as soon as I got it home from the buyer’s house!)





Jackson SL3X Soloist:


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Left to right: S2170SE, RG2550Z-GK, RG2550Z-GW, RG652FX-GK, XPT700-RCM 

Just added the RG2550Z-GW and RG652FX to my collection and decided I needed a better way to store/display them all.













IMG_20200605_1849032



__ Neon_Knight_
__ Jun 9, 2020


----------



## Corporial Bodies

@Neon_Knight_ is that a cheeky s series I see there?


----------



## Neon_Knight_

Corporial Bodies said:


> @Neon_Knight_ is that a cheeky s series I see there?


That's my favourite


----------



## odibrom

Sabers are awesome. I have an S540 from '93 (built in, bought in '95 brand new in store...) that was my guitar introduction to Ibanez. Still have it, though I don't play her much. Still dream with an S5527 or an S5427... no funds nor availability unfortunately.


----------



## thebeesknees22

is it ok to post instagram links or do I need to upload pics directly?

dunno what the rules are. /shrug


----------



## odibrom

@thebeesknees22 The problem is not the forum's rules but the pics server's policies on allowing shared image content with other sites...


----------



## thebeesknees22

all good! Was just wondering. 

I'll take some new pics. I need to anyway since I have a few more than the last round of pics I did.


----------



## Matt08642

Freshly cleaned, new strings, love this guitar!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

thebeesknees22 said:


> all good! Was just wondering.
> 
> I'll take some new pics. I need to anyway since I have a few more than the last round of pics I did.



You can use the upload file option when you reply to the thread and upload files from your device that way. Hope this helps!


----------



## josh1

My Ibanez's. I recently traded my headless Legator for the RG517.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Matt08642

Shot of most of my guitars in the rack:


----------



## Mr K

Couple of my home builds, both 24" scale and blackwood/ New guinea rosewood bodies.
Goldfoils and Toasters.




Cheers Mark


----------



## Matt08642

Mr K said:


> View attachment 81982
> View attachment 81983
> View attachment 81984
> Couple of my home builds, both 24" scale and blackwood/ New guinea rosewood bodies.
> Goldfoils and Toasters.
> View attachment 81980
> View attachment 81981
> 
> 
> Cheers Mark



Damn, these look super nice! They both remind me of Malcolm Young's Gretsch, but like the boutique versions


----------



## Shawn

Straturday....


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Mr K said:


> Couple of my home builds, both 24" scale and blackwood/ New guinea rosewood bodies.
> Goldfoils and Toasters.
> Cheers Mark



I'm in love with those fret inlays against the dark boards. Simplistic yet so stunning. And just like all the other appointments on these guitars... a great degree of sophisticated elegance.


----------



## mrdm53

Got a great deal of this Charvel CDS 70 in pretty good condition


----------



## Kenv

1987 Rg550 lefty in RfR


----------



## Ant78

My current favorite 6 string. Its my first time building a partscaster that I did early last year. Consists of an ash tele/strat hybrid body stained green, a Warmoth roasted maple neck with jumbo stainless frets and graphtech nut, Dimarzio Illuminators and an LR Baggs piezo bridge.


----------



## nikt

Gibson Les Paul Studio Baritone


----------



## Cabinet




----------



## ExplorerMike

Got bored and lit up my acrylic Mockingbird last night to see how it looked.


----------



## Spicypickles

You should hook up some LEDS in the pickup cavities. That’s would be a dope stage guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Cabinet said:


>



That's damn nice. IMO, the binding just makes it another thing.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Spicypickles said:


> You should hook up some LEDS in the pickup cavities. That’s would be a dope stage guitar.



Definitely thought about something like that before! I may have to look into it more seriously now. Never thought about sticking them in the pickup cavity though. I like that idea! Thanks!


----------



## Lax

I had a purple acrylic warlock, weight and neck profile disgusted me


----------



## ExplorerMike

Lax said:


> I had a purple acrylic warlock, weight and neck profile disgusted me



They are crazy heavy for sure. The neck on mine is on the fatter side, but I prefer that so it doesn’t bother me too much. My shoulder has something to say about the weight though haha!


----------



## Dyster

pointy goodness


----------



## NickS

I usually hate brownish fretboards on black guitars, but that is a beautiful piece of wood!!


----------



## Dyster

NickS said:


> I usually hate brownish fretboards on black guitars, but that is a beautiful piece of wood!!



grain sortof making up for the color i think, it was horribly dried out and alot more poop-brown in color when i got it


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

The Yamaha realm...






The Ibanez kingdom...


----------



## George81CZ

My band member started to make guitars. He offered me one. Here it is. It's his second built and I'd say he has skills. Guitar looks nice even in details and what more, it sounds good and intonating, has a good action, no buzzing. I'm satisfied


----------



## crackout

The gang.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Mantrasky

Photo of my son's TK Instruments seven string (and his rig) and my Charvel CS......


----------



## narad

Mantrasky said:


> Photo of my son's TK Instruments seven string (and his rig) and my Charvel CS......



Sick rig. You don't hear much about TK instruments here these days.


----------



## InHiding

The build quality of this old Regius is the best I've come across along with my PRS. I haven't been too impressed with Mayones lately. They're good but should be a little better for the price. I've modded all the electronics. This has a 5-way Ibanez switch and more. The killswitch is actually built out of two swithes. Took a lot of work...


----------



## Matt08642

RG2550, my favorite.


----------



## knet370




----------



## Ulvhedin

Charvel San Dimas 2 from 1995, with bkp nailbombs.


----------



## Joan Maal




----------



## manu80

Few little ones i snagged recently
A ltd al-600( hard to find pretty happy on this one)
Ltd gus g600 mint
Bc rich gunslinger ( mic) snakeskin with tb-10 pup


----------



## spudmunkey

That's a delicious LTD Viper.



I dont *believe* I've posted in this thread yet (just got it in June)...


----------



## manu80

not a huge fan fan of the viper or Ahrue luster but yeah, the color and take on this one looks great.
Nice Kiesel !


----------



## narad

spudmunkey said:


> That's a delicious LTD Viper.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont *believe* I've posted in this thread yet (just got it in June)...
> 
> View attachment 82892
> View attachment 82893
> View attachment 82894



Where'd you get that wood block diffuser thing?


----------



## spudmunkey

narad said:


> Where'd you get that wood block diffuser thing?



My driveway shop, and 912 days (inturrupted in the middle by a thorough home remodel). I finally got sick of moving it off of my table saw every time I needed to use it, so even though the house isn't *quite* done yet, I said "Enough!" and finished the wood art piece.

Gallery of a few "finished" photos, and then scroll further down to see some in-progress photos. it also includes a screenshot of the GoogleMaps streetview of my home, showing it in-progress in the driveway in 2018. Ha!
https://imgur.com/a/sQtQHLp

It's positioned at the end of a very long hallway. It's on the "back" wall of the living room, so you can see it from across the living room, past a bathroom and two bedrooms, from the bedroom at the end of the hall, and all the way to the back of the house. This is a photo of it from the entry of the back bedroom:





Yes, i have since added skirt boards above the sliding doors, so you can no longer see the metal tracks.


----------



## Samark

RIP Ran.
@narad @IbanezDaemon @oracles


----------



## manu80

Looks great
Jackson Broderick Vibe in this


----------



## ThePIGI King

manu80 said:


> Looks great
> Jackson Broderick Vibe in this


More like his LACS he had.


----------



## Matt08642

Fender Player Strat in Tidepool

Put in locking tuners and a Graphtec string tree to sort out some tuning issues, but still just don't gel with it. Every time I play it for a bit I enjoy it, but then after going back to my RGs I just realize I like them better.

Once the plague is over, I think I'll let this one go. For the time being at least it breaks the monotony of RG photos I've posted


----------



## Spicypickles

That’s a shame, I have a strat that looks exactly like that and it’s one of my easy go to’s. Just plays so easy.


----------



## SSK0909

My collection of old/vintage Ibanez guitars. Aged 33-21

1987 540r
1989 440r
1990 540r
1990 540s
1999 Rg450AH


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Not a humbucker to be found


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## josh1




----------



## sobek




----------



## knet370

recently got this


----------



## sobek




----------



## Mantrasky

Mantrasky said:


> Photo of my son's TK Instruments seven string (and his rig) and my Charvel CS......


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Some super early shots of my Daemoness Antichrist V having the graphics done:


----------



## remorse is for the dead




----------



## Choop

My Hercules guitar rack finally arrived after having it on backorder for months!

There are amps underneath the blankets--just got a cat a couple months ago and he is a scritchy scratchy boi.


----------



## MSS

I’ve had this PRS CE 24 since 2005 or so. I recently redid all the electronics and wiring when I put the Juggernauts in. Love this thing!


----------



## Phlegethon

Since I do own a couple of sixes, going to throw the pic of the most recent one up here. S770PB with SD 59's to replace the INF garbage. Strap locks and an allen key holder on the back of the headstock from schaller. That allen key holder has actually saved me so much time, didn't think I needed it until I put it on.


----------



## odibrom

Ibanez S models rock big time!... wish there were more models...


----------



## Adieu

odibrom said:


> Ibanez S models rock big time!... wish there were more models...



There's a lot more than you think if you think there aren't many

They do show up under a plethora of naming schemes, though, not just S### but also Radius, ###S, artist name signatures, etc


----------



## Adieu

Oh, also Saber and Sabre


----------



## odibrom

Adieu said:


> There's a lot more than you think if you think there aren't many
> 
> They do show up under a plethora of naming schemes, though, not just S### but also Radius, ###S, artist name signatures, etc



Mislabeled "Radius" or "JS"s as "S" and vice versa, the new JIVA, the decommissioned EGEN are some examples. Yah, I'm aware of most... never the less, one must fulfill the SS.org user destiny, bitch about absent of this or that guitar and when it appears in the market bitch about its specs not being perfect...


----------



## Adieu

Yeah

Seriously, fuck whoever invented mahogany electric guitars. Wtf couldn't you use alder like a normal person???


----------



## mbardu

Aaaaah I couldn't take it anymore. It's been more than a decade since I actually owned one of those, and yet they still don't have stainless steel frets, but whatever...I'll give it a try- just too tempting. Capa NGD soon.


----------



## odibrom

Adieu said:


> Yeah
> 
> Seriously, fuck whoever invented mahogany electric guitars. Wtf couldn't you use alder like a normal person???



I kind of like their darker bite, the trick is to use Alnico Pickups and/or eventually 1Mega Ohm pots for volume. I like the way they resonate in me...


----------



## BabUShka

My trio. 

EC1000T / BKP Mule, SD JB
EC1000 / EMG 81/60 - recently had BKP Rebel Yell set and it sounded fantastic! But i swappped them back to EMG. I love BKP, just needed 1 guitar in my collection with actives. 
ESP Eclipse II / SD Jazz, SD Distortion


----------



## JozefJ

I got something like this 

ESP AS-II Anchang Star Metal Plate


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## JacksonKE1

Bought from "buy 2 pay 1" 
2x Jackson KE1 & 2x Jackson DK2S


----------



## Celtic Frosted Flakes

JacksonKE1 said:


> Bought from "buy 2 pay 1"
> 2x Jackson KE1 & 2x Jackson DK2S
> 
> View attachment 84829



Nice guitars  Is the Kahler on the second KE1 chrome or is the light just playing with my eyes?


----------



## JacksonKE1

Celtic Frosted Flakes said:


> Nice guitars  Is the Kahler on the second KE1 chrome or is the light just playing with my eyes?



Actually, it is black too, but a bit discolored.


----------



## uni777

Lined these up last week to show a friend.. Something different to the pointy wood in the BC Rich threat.


----------



## McHostile

First post on here(long time lurker).

Thought I should contribute with a few pictures.


----------



## Adieu

JozefJ said:


> View attachment 84430
> 
> 
> I got something like this
> 
> ESP AS-II Anchang Star Metal Plate



That's an actual metap plate on it? Is it sharp or did they roll the edge or something?


----------



## knet370




----------



## plainfaced

Diy kit Flying V.. Stock hardware (apart from knobs) and electronics.. Thinking I might replace the pick-ups. Plays well.


----------



## destroyerdogs

I just got this. Just need to swap the pickguard out, as I think pearloid looks a bit tacky. Pretty, pretty, pretty good guitar.


----------



## nikt

New baritone. Cheap guitar that gives tons of fun!


----------



## mbardu

Didn't know this was a thing....
Macassar Ebony headstock, fretboard.... and top?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Kalista approved


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## littlebadboy

My newly reborn Switch Bluebird:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## IbanezDaemon

I might never see it again....these guys have it....in good hands though!


----------



## decoy205




----------



## josh1

A quick couple of cell phone pictures. I just got this yesterday off of offerup. I added the straight edge and hammer and sickle decals on the back and neck. I'm pretty excited for this guitar and to replace most of the parts.


----------



## mmr007

knet370 said:


>


I love those tuners


----------



## Leviathus




----------



## mrdm53

Charvel CDS 070 mod:


----------



## Mr K

My latest build, 25"scale, emg 81-60.
Cheers Mark


----------



## ThePIGI King

Mr K said:


> View attachment 85880
> 
> My latest build, 25"scale, emg 81-60.
> Cheers Mark


That, to me, is a modern headless take on the old RBMs. Mmm tasty


----------



## odibrom

@Mr K I think I can speak in name of most here, but WE NEED MORE pics of that thing...


----------



## littlebadboy

Mr K said:


> View attachment 85880
> 
> My latest build, 25"scale, emg 81-60.
> Cheers Mark



Dayem, that us beautiful a heck!



odibrom said:


> @Mr K I think I can speak in name of most here, but WE NEED MORE pics of that thing...



Aye!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## josh1

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 85999


Perfection


----------



## Mr K

Few more pics as requested.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Metropolis




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Blytheryn

DISTORT6 said:


>


One of my grails right there.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 86192



That top is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## seekfreed

This one feels like home!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Dawn of the Shred said:


> That top is gorgeous!!


 
Thank You! Much obliged! When Ibanez get it right they really nail it. Japan market only model.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Jackson USA:


----------



## mikernaut

Took some new pics before sending this out to it's new owner. Gonna miss it.


----------



## XmO




----------



## XmO




----------



## Noodler

Please ignore the bass. Lol


----------



## manu80

Just received 
Pretty good state for its age.
Neck pickup is strangely very weak....
Great neck and ebony board


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## BabUShka

Picked up this baby today. 
Simple, yet amazing.


----------



## Noodler

BabUShka said:


> Picked up this baby today.
> Simple, yet amazing.


I've been considering getting one of those to go along with my Sterling Maj7. That black almost has me sold now. 

Sexy guitar man!


----------



## BabUShka

Noodler said:


> I've been considering getting one of those to go along with my Sterling Maj7. That black almost has me sold now.
> 
> Sexy guitar man!



Thanks! I was looking for a Mystic Dream,but came over this one. It was cheaper, and I do really like the Black satin finish!


----------



## mbardu

Quiltttt





Pardon the dust, it just arrived.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> View attachment 87155
> Just received
> Pretty good state for its age.
> Neck pickup is strangely very weak....
> Great neck and ebony board



Dude...I love it! Gorgeous Vandenberg!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

mbardu said:


> Quiltttt
> 
> View attachment 87230
> View attachment 87231
> 
> 
> Pardon the dust, it just arrived.



That is so cool!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## josh1

I'll post some better pictures in the daytime but today is a NGD for me. Absolutely love this thing. The BKP sound massive.


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## narad

KnightBrolaire said:


>



What's that?


----------



## mbardu

MUST RESIST BALSAC JOKES


----------



## Hoss632




----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> What's that?


Schecter E1 Balsac The Jaws of Death signature


----------



## HarveyForte

KnightBrolaire said:


>



MY GOD


----------



## BabUShka

Schecters only? My siblings.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 87437




NIIIIIIICE. I will always hold a special place in my GAS for the kirk hammett sigs I'd dream about in the Musician's Friend catalogs as a kid in the 90's.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## ExplorerMike

KnightBrolaire said:


>



I love this thing man! It’s next on my list for sure. Checks every box I am looking in my next guitar. Hopefully pulling the trigger soon on it!


----------



## Decimater1

It is an Epiphone. Found used at G.C. Love the finish and man it RIPS.


Edit: image too big  give me a sec


----------



## Mantrasky

My favorite for the last 10yrs Charvel CS, (BKP HD calibrated set, Trilogy Suite, Floyd-Germany, Schaller Mega-E 5-way, ToneStyler, Pure Tone, Jescar 6100 SS)


----------



## HaMMerHeD

LTD MH-1000NT


----------



## Headache

my Epi explorers, both with Duncan Blackouts (Mick Thompsons) Drop B

white one was a Lzzy Hale model but I blacked it out. 
black one is Goth edition


----------



## Koa Kalani

Quite possibly the best Driskill Diablo







collection there is!


----------



## narad

Koa Kalani said:


> Quite possibly the best Driskill Diablo
> View attachment 88274
> View attachment 88275
> View attachment 88276
> View attachment 88277
> View attachment 88278
> View attachment 88279
> View attachment 88280
> collection there is!



Used to have photos saved of that tigers eye on my computer somewhere. Awesome guitar -- never had the chance to play one.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Pink is sus...vote it out


----------



## Koa Kalani

narad said:


> Used to have photos saved of that tigers eye on my computer somewhere. Awesome guitar -- never had the chance to play one.


They are my fav! Im in Illinois. If you are close, come by and play one (or all of em) brother!


----------



## narad

Koa Kalani said:


> They are my fav! Im in Illinois. If you are close, come by and play one (or all of em) brother!



Appreciate the offer but Tokyo's a bit far ;-)

IIRC, most of those had Rio Grande pickups in them. Do yours? If so, what are they like?


----------



## Koa Kalani

narad said:


> Appreciate the offer but Tokyo's a bit far ;-)
> 
> IIRC, most of those had Rio Grande pickups in them. Do yours? If so, what are they like?


I had a pair in one. Texas BBQ. They sound really nice, but 3 of my Driskills now have Jim Wagner Pickups! His "Godwood" and "Darkburst" pups are the ones I have. THEY ARE THE BEST I HAVE EVER HEARD! I think they sound better than Virgil Arlo's and Tone Specifics! I have a set of Rio Grandes just setting around as a matter of fact (same set i took out for the Wagners).


----------



## narad

Koa Kalani said:


> I had a pair in one. Texas BBQ. They sound really nice, but 3 of my Driskills now have Jim Wagner Pickups! His "Godwood" and "Darkburst" pups are the ones I have. THEY ARE THE BEST I HAVE EVER HEARD! I think they sound better than Virgil Arlo's and Tone Specifics! I have a set of Rio Grandes just setting around as a matter of fact (same set i took out for the Wagners).



Okay, I totally agree -- I haven't had a guitar with Wagners in a while but one of the few memorable pickups I've had (also godwood/darkburst combo). Even though they're crazy, hot I've really like the Iron Man demos I've heard as well. Being Christmas and all...maybe I should explore it again


----------



## Koa Kalani

narad said:


> Okay, I totally agree -- I haven't had a guitar with Wagners in a while but one of the few memorable pickups I've had (also godwood/darkburst combo). Even though they're crazy, hot I've really like the Iron Man demos I've heard as well. Being Christmas and all...maybe I should explore it again


I agree. Id like a set of his Cherrybuckers as well!!!


----------



## manu80

Couldnt resist.Made an offer. Well it was accepted. Just wanna finish 2020 on a cool note 
Hohner sr heavy from 86 
Glammish me !


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## ElysianGuitars

My newest addition:











RG565 style body (won't disclose who built it, they deserve no credit for the terrible job they did). Reverse headstock Warmoth 24 fret neck with the Wolfgang carve, Graphtech nut, ebony fretboard, SS frets, Gotoh locking tremolo (with Graphtech String Saver saddles), Graphtech Ratio locking tuners (my new favorite lockers, for real).

Has a 1meg Alpha pot, 5 way super switch for some fancy switching, and a nitro lacquer finish done by me in 2012 or so when I still worked at Collings. Neck has a General Finishes Endurovar satin finish (my favorite neck finish of all time). Still need to add strap buttons. Keen to find the V type like came on my black Roadstar II.


----------



## Leviathus

^The bridge on the other one is drunk af.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Leviathus said:


> ^The bridge on the other one is drunk af.


The rear springs were removed for easy pickup removal. It's back in one piece now.


----------



## Leviathus

Glad for it's sobriety.


----------



## mmr007

ok since I went nuts and posted my recent epiphone hauls I snapped some pics of my other guitars for inclusion....


based loosely on the charvel that Jake E Lee played as a back up at US '83 (not the fender posing as a charvel, but an actual HXX charvel he played on over the mountain and at least two other songs)



Just a roadhouse strat but with the pickguard replaced to give a more YJM look



Very much influenced by the Charvel SC-1


1985 MIJ contemporary strat aka boxer strat


LTD JH600 and KH602




LTD MIK neck thru M400 but I added a genuine floyd rose


My explorer with gold hardware replaced and seymour duncans


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## BabUShka

My Dean Z 79. Loaded with BKP Painkillers (a little missmatch with the covers, but its tenporary). It actually plays very nicely.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BabUShka said:


> My Dean Z 79. Loaded with BKP Painkillers (a little missmatch with the covers, but its tenporary). It actually plays very nicely.



Dude those covers look great on there!


----------



## BabUShka

Had this guitar for a month or two, Im starting to like it more and more.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## bstandard




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Huh? What's a '6'?


----------



## ResistentialAssultSquadron

Mr K said:


> View attachment 86023
> Few more pics as requested.
> 
> View attachment 86020
> View attachment 86021
> View attachment 86022



Uh...that's badass!!! Killer work! Looks like a Daion.


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 88972
> View attachment 88973



Going back to your roots?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> Going back to your roots?



Have bought a few recently to help with the G,A.S whilst waiting on custom builds.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## LCW




----------



## LCW




----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## Lemonbaby

And another build...


----------



## thebeesknees22

https://media.giphy.com/media/f3jZ8moRBbEvNJjOtu/giphy.gif
danng! that looks really nice @Lemonbaby


----------



## Lemonbaby

Here's a more jazz oriented build from 2017.


----------



## manu80

Finally received, package stucked, got back and resent!
Shaller pups are surprising !!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## HaMMerHeD

Grabbed this cheap pink Schecter C6 for fucking around with.



It plays well and sounds nice. I think it looks pretty cool, but the stock tuners are not great, as expected.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

^^
Forgot to note, as soon as I got it i restrung it with D'Addario XT 10-52s and tuned it down Std C for playing some doom.


----------



## Aape-




----------



## manu80

i had this one. always puzzled me that the neck pup poles were'nt aligned with string, but excellent japanese charvel and ebony board are always great addition !


----------



## FrashyFroo

Aape- said:


> View attachment 89475


 
You wanna sell that?


----------



## Aape-

FrashyFroo said:


> You wanna sell that?



Hah I just got it recently, so you would have to make me an offer that I couldn't refuse


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Got this in December. Will try and fire up an NGD thread soon:


----------



## Jack McGoldrick

had for about two months, haven't put it down, proper photos and ngd soon


----------



## FrashyFroo

Aape- said:


> Hah I just got it recently, so you would have to make me an offer that I couldn't refuse



Ah, you get that reverb listing? I was eyeballing that one too. It's the one that got away so to speak. Years ago, it was between this and a Jackson KV Elite, during the last year they made guitars at Chushin Gakki. Ended up trading the V for a PGM. Did you pay what the the seller was asking? I remember these were like 700 bucks back when they came out. Kind of amazed these are up to over 50% more when they pop up.


----------



## Aape-

FrashyFroo said:


> Ah, you get that reverb listing? I was eyeballing that one too. It's the one that got away so to speak. Years ago, it was between this and a Jackson KV Elite, during the last year they made guitars at Chushin Gakki. Ended up trading the V for a PGM. Did you pay what the the seller was asking? I remember these were like 700 bucks back when they came out. Kind of amazed these are up to over 50% more when they pop up.



Nope, I bought it from local add. It was cheaper than the one on Reverb, and also came with original hard case. I can shoot you a dm when I’m ready to let that one go!


----------



## Matt08642

For my non-SS fret friends, remember to shine them up once in a while!


----------



## InfernalVortex

ElysianGuitars said:


> The rear springs were removed for easy pickup removal. It's back in one piece now.



Did this originally have an Edge? Or was it a "Powerocker" by chance? I am considering doing a flatmount Floyd to an old Roadstar I have...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

InfernalVortex said:


> Did this originally have an Edge? Or was it a "Powerocker" by chance? I am considering doing a flatmount Floyd to an old Roadstar I have...


My two Roadstar IIs are the first ones with the original Edge.


----------



## Davsco872

A few I have out...


----------



## NickS

^Second one down, what is it?


----------



## Davsco872

Custom Suhr Modern


----------



## Davsco872

A few more...


----------



## Davsco872

I’m kind of in love with Custom Suhrs, lol


----------



## Leviathus

Davsco872 said:


> I’m kind of in love with Custom Suhrs, lol


Who can blame ya? Nice pr0n.


----------



## Davsco872

Leviathus said:


> Who can blame ya? Nice pr0n.


Thank you! I have a few early ESPs also, not shown.


----------



## Leviathus

George Lunch models?


----------



## narad

Leviathus said:


> George Lunch models?



Definitely one of the better auto-corrects.


----------



## Leviathus

narad said:


> Definitely one of the better auto-corrects.


I'm on the comp, he's been George Lunch to me for a while.


----------



## odibrom

Davsco872 said:


> View attachment 89895
> A few more...



Is this a fretless or it is a fretboard cover of some sort? If it's a fretless, can you please share the story behind it?


----------



## Davsco872

odibrom said:


> Is this a fretless or it is a fretboard cover of some sort? If it's a fretless, can you please share the story behind it?



Its a fret protector.


----------



## Davsco872

Leviathus said:


> George Lunch models?


I have 2 Lynch models at the moment and a rare M-1 model.


----------



## manu80

custom jackon explorer ?


----------



## Davsco872

Yes. It’s a parts guitar, but it’s a Jackson body, plate and neck Fishman Fluence and Gotoh Floyd, but everything else is Jackson


----------



## Matt08642

PRS SE Torero, my most unexpectedly great guitar. Plays like a dream, built super solid and excellent fretwork.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Just got this Schecter E-1 Balsac yesterday! This thing is wild and I love it. It checked every box I was looking for in my next guitar and is my first Floyd guitar in about 19 years. Out of the box setup was spot on and was very close to being perfectly in tune as well!


----------



## Matt08642

My #1, RG2550E:




Only thing I would change would be swapping the bridge for a LoPro with locking studs, but no need at the moment.


----------



## jaxadam

Private Stock Brazilian.


----------



## Davsco872

Beautiful!


----------



## Viginez

Matt08642 said:


> My #1, RG2550E:
> 
> View attachment 89996
> 
> 
> Only thing I would change would be swapping the bridge for a LoPro with locking studs, but no need at the moment.


you could just mod the edge pro
i think the lo pro wouldn't fit in that route


----------



## Matt08642

jaxadam said:


> Private Stock Brazilian.



Wow that flame is incredible



Viginez said:


> you could just mod the edge pro
> i think the lo pro wouldn't fit in that route



I've thought about this as well for sure. Tempted to get some locking studs from Rich and give it a shot, though I like the aesthetic of the LoPro more, the EP is definitely the most comfortable bridge I've ever played by far and keeping it in would be sweet.


----------



## manu80

On its way...i’m a sucker for slanted pu’s guitar


----------



## InfernalVortex

All my sixes!


----------



## jaxadam

InfernalVortex said:


> All my sixes!



Is that a 3120TW with EMG’s? Love it.


----------



## InfernalVortex

All 3 of them have EMG's, actually.


----------



## jaxadam

InfernalVortex said:


> All 3 of them have EMG's, actually.



Wait, I had to look again... is that a 570 Vampire Kiss with EMG's too? Holy shit buddy you have some good taste. I think I have a few 570's loaded up with EMG's lying around here.


----------



## InfernalVortex

jaxadam said:


> Wait, I had to look again... is that a 570 Vampire Kiss with EMG's too? Holy shit buddy you have some good taste. I think I have a few 570's loaded up with EMG's lying around here.




Actually... I wish it was a 570. It's an RG470-Sangria. When I bought it back in 2002 I was in high School, they were discontinuing the 5xx guitars and were blowing them out on sale online, and the 2002 model 4xx guitars were also stupid cheap on sale. I bought it thinking it was pretty much vampire kiss, and it ended up being a really weird color... Kinda rusty red, but kinda purple cranberry at the same time? I like it, but I still cant tell exactly what it is. Note, it is one of the years the RG470 was MIJ. To this day I kinda regret not getting the RG570 they were blowing out for something silly like $370 or $430 or something brand new... only problem was it was one of those 2002 model silver RG570s... I'd rather have one in vampire kiss or jewel blue or something.


----------



## jaxadam

InfernalVortex said:


> I'd rather have one in vampire kiss or jewel blue or something.


 I have a jewel blue one... with EMG's!


----------



## InfernalVortex

jaxadam said:


> I have a jewel blue one... with EMG's!



Is that a Genesis collection reissue? There's on reverb Im fighting myself to not buy right now. Well... that one and the RG565.... that may or may not be vaporware... wish the RG565 came in red though... not sure how I feel about the orange and teal. And I already have 3 RG's so...


----------



## jaxadam

InfernalVortex said:


> Is that a Genesis collection reissue? There's on reverb Im fighting myself to not buy right now. Well... that one and the RG565.... that may or may not be vaporware... wish the RG565 came in red though... not sure how I feel about the orange and teal. And I already have 3 RG's so...



No, just a regular old 90’s square heel RG570. You can never have too many RG’s.


----------



## Mprinsje

Just got this, a grassroots RS-85. It's in pretty shit condition, but it was quite cheap. Even if the previous owner neglected to tell the neck pickup doesn't work. Oh well, will change out all electronics anyway.


----------



## narad

Mprinsje said:


> Just got this, a grassroots RS-85. It's in pretty shit condition, but it was quite cheap. Even if the previous owner neglected to tell the neck pickup doesn't work. Oh well, will change out all electronics anyway.
> View attachment 90202



I mean honestly it's amazing they can build that much of a guitar (and of that style) for that price


----------



## Mprinsje

narad said:


> I mean honestly it's amazing they can build that much of a guitar (and of that style) for that price



Yeah it is. Paid 350 euros for it, which is a pretty good deal IMO since it's a guitar only made for the Japanese market, and if I'm correct a pretty limited series as well.

The guitar itself is good quality, MIK. Can't figure out the year though, and can't find anywhere when this series was produced.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Old School:


----------



## odibrom

Boing, my only 6 stringers... well, there's a white Mikro missing in the photo, but that one belongs to the kids... The blue one is an S540 from 1993 (bought it new in 1995), the other is an S2120X AV, bought it yesterday and is in need of serious love, which will not be immediate... I just couldn't let it pass. There's something super sexy in these S guitars that catches my imagination... and this one comes with piezos and was with a super price tag, but also in a bit of a rough shape.


----------



## John

This is my very first PRS guitar, a 2004 CE-24:


----------



## manu80

Mprinsje said:


> Just got this, a grassroots RS-85. It's in pretty shit condition, but it was quite cheap. Even if the previous owner neglected to tell the neck pickup doesn't work. Oh well, will change out all electronics anyway.
> View attachment 90202



kahler on this? awesome !


----------



## Kobalt

Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 89929
> 
> 
> PRS SE Torero, my most unexpectedly great guitar. Plays like a dream, built super solid and excellent fretwork.


Sweet!

I almost jumped on a black one some time ago. It looked like a really cool, metal-ish and quality offering for the price those were sold. I almost regret not getting it.


----------



## Mprinsje

manu80 said:


> kahler on this? awesome !


Yup, unfortunately the seller didn't have the bar for it anymore (yet another thing he neglected to tell in the ad) I have it blocked off now, will buy a bar for it sometime soon


----------



## John

The main guitars I've used have mostly been the same- this was from quite some time ago. Pickup changes aside, I parted with the cherry sunburst CE awhile back.


----------



## seekfreed

It got burnt a bit


----------



## BlackSG91

A late 1970's/early 80's made in Japan El Degas guitar.



















;>)/


----------



## Stooge1996

Thought I’d chuck up a group shot plus my Tele. The group is in storage at my parents and my Tele is the main at the moment.


----------



## josh1

Stooge1996 said:


> View attachment 90433
> View attachment 90432
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I’d chuck up a group shot plus my Tele. The group is in storage at my parents and my Tele is the main at the moment.


What model is that? Second from the left.


----------



## InfernalVortex

josh1 said:


> What model is that? Second from the left.



yeah that is a weird one! A white rg550-565 hybrid? I want it.


----------



## Stooge1996

InfernalVortex said:


> yeah that is a weird one! A white rg550-565 hybrid? I want it.



it’s an rgr550s! An early 90s Japan only model. Very sick to have a legit reversed headstock Ibanez


----------



## IbanezDaemon

My apologies for posting this! Hate the luthier not the guitar. I grabbed this last year but out of respect for the guys on here that got burned I won't do an NGD thread on it so this will be the one and only pic of it. Flame Suit on!!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IbanezDaemon said:


> My apologies for posting this! Hate the luthier not the guitar. I grabbed this last year but out of respect for the guys on here that got burned I won't do an NGD thread on it so this will be the one and only pic of it. Flame Suit on!!
> View attachment 90588


I will never forgive him for normalizing slanting the neck pickup (but also the whole black friday run stuff).


----------



## josh1

Stooge1996 said:


> it’s an rgr550s! An early 90s Japan only model. Very sick to have a legit reversed headstock Ibanez


Very cool!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I will never forgive him for normalizing slanting the neck pickup (but also the whole black friday run stuff).



I have seen others pre BRJ. This one has 27 frets....I have Caparisons with 27 with slanted neck pups. I get you on the whole Black Friday thing.....I won't be speak ill of the dead but yeah...what a clusterfuck that was.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IbanezDaemon said:


> I have seen others pre BRJ. This one has 27 frets....I have Caparisons with 27 with slanted neck pups. I get you on the whole Black Friday thing.....I won't be speak ill of the dead but yeah...what a clusterfuck that was.


I know other brands have done the slanted single coil neck pickups, but i can't really think of anyone doing the slanted humbucker besides him


----------



## IbanezDaemon

KnightBrolaire said:


> I know other brands have done the slanted single coil neck pickups, but i can't really think of anyone doing the slanted humbucker besides him



So what can't you forgive then? It's not that it really took off.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

IbanezDaemon said:


> So what can't you forgive then? It's not that it really took off.


Oh it was just an off hand comment since BRJ/BCR was kind of renowned for having questionable aesthetics imo. 
Personally I just dislike the look of the slanted neck humbucker. It's just an aesthetic thing for me, I find having different angles on pickups/bridge very distracting visually speaking. I feel the same way about my strandberg and one of my 8 strings with their pickup routes being slanted at different angles versus the bridges.


----------



## chipchappy

just got this Tom Andserson Classic S and I am absolutely in love. This thing plays like a dream and I cannot get over how good it sounds. Seriously incredible instrument, and SUPER lightweight! Weighs like a pound at least! NGD coming soon


----------



## Ant78

Decided I needed a hardtail SSS strat in my lineup so I put together a partscaster.

Alder body, quilted maple pick guard, tung oiled maple neck with jumbo frets, Gotoh bridge, Hipshot locking tuners, and a set of Wilkinson pickups. Sounds and plays great.


----------



## Guy Corbin

Collection December 2020



__ Guy Corbin
__ Feb 26, 2021



Fender Vintera Road Worn Strat, ESP E-II M-II, PRS SE Holcomb, LTD EC-1000, Jericho Elite 6...




Here is almost all of my 6s.
Things Missing:
ESP LTD MK-600 Millie Petrozza Signature with Fishman Fluence Moderns in Military Green Satin, Setup with NYXL 9-46 in E Standard.
Gretsch Jim Dandy Parlour Acoustic.
Norman Acoustic (sub brand of Godin.) that i got given for free.

Details from left to right.
Fender Made in Mexico Vintera Road Worn Stratocaster in Reliced Nitrocellulose Candy Apple Red with Fender American Vintage 59' Pickups, Setup with NYXL 10-52 in Eb Standard.
ESP E-II MIJ M-II Horizon with Dual EMG 81s, Setup with NYXL 9-46 in E Standard.
PRS SE Mark Holcomb with Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omegas, Setup with NYXL 10-60 in Drop C.
ESP LTD EC-1000 FR in Vintage Black with EMG James Hetfield signature set, Setup with NYXL 10-52 in D Standard.
Jericho Elite 6 Baritone Evertune in Satin Blue Burst with Dimarzio Titans, Setup with NYXL 12-68 in Drop G.
Fender MIJ 62' Reissue Telecaster Custom in Candy Apple Red with Seymour Duncan Hot Stack and Vintage Stack pickups, Setup with NYXL 9-52 in Drop D.
Dean Karl Sanders Black V with Seymour Duncan Custom Shop SLUG, Setup with NYXL 12-68 in Drop A.
Ibanez SZ320 with Dimarzio Dominions, Setup with NYXL 9-52 in Drop D.
RAN One-Off Custom Baritone based on the Vigier Marilyn with Seymour Duncan Invader, Setup with NYXL 12-64 in Drop A.
Aristides 060 FR in Deep Blue Sky Sparkle with Bareknuckle Aristides Set (Holydiver/Emerald), Setup with NYXL 10-52 in D Standard.
Ibanez MMM1 Mike Mushok Baritone with Prototype/Early Production Bareknuckle Nailbombs, Setup with NYXL 12-68 in Drop A.
Jackson USA WR1 in Absinthe Frost with Dimarzio X2N and Liquifire, Setup with NYXL 10-52 in D Standard.
Ibanez Iron Label RGIT20FE-SBF with Fishman Fluence Killswitch Engage Set, Setup with NYXL 10-60 in Drop C.
Daemoness Atlantean with Seymour Duncan Black Winter, Setup with NYXL 10-60 in Drop C


----------



## mbardu

Guy Corbin said:


> Collection December 2020
> 
> 
> 
> __ Guy Corbin
> __ Feb 26, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> Fender Vintera Road Worn Strat, ESP E-II M-II, PRS SE Holcomb, LTD EC-1000, Jericho Elite 6...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is almost all of my 6s.
> Things Missing:
> ESP LTD MK-600 Millie Petrozza Signature with Fishman Fluence Moderns in Military Green Satin, Setup with NYXL 9-46 in E Standard.
> Gretsch Jim Dandy Parlour Acoustic.
> Norman Acoustic (sub brand of Godin.) that i got given for free.
> 
> Details from left to right.
> Fender Made in Mexico Vintera Road Worn Stratocaster in Reliced Nitrocellulose Candy Apple Red with Fender American Vintage 59' Pickups, Setup with NYXL 10-52 in Eb Standard.
> ESP E-II MIJ M-II Horizon with Dual EMG 81s, Setup with NYXL 9-46 in E Standard.
> PRS SE Mark Holcomb with Seymour Duncan Alpha/Omegas, Setup with NYXL 10-60 in Drop C.
> ESP LTD EC-1000 FR in Vintage Black with EMG James Hetfield signature set, Setup with NYXL 10-52 in D Standard.
> Jericho Elite 6 Baritone Evertune in Satin Blue Burst with Dimarzio Titans, Setup with NYXL 12-68 in Drop G.
> Fender MIJ 62' Reissue Telecaster Custom in Candy Apple Red with Seymour Duncan Hot Stack and Vintage Stack pickups, Setup with NYXL 9-52 in Drop D.
> Dean Karl Sanders Black V with Seymour Duncan Custom Shop SLUG, Setup with NYXL 12-68 in Drop A.
> Ibanez SZ320 with Dimarzio Dominions, Setup with NYXL 9-52 in Drop D.
> RAN One-Off Custom Baritone based on the Vigier Marilyn with Seymour Duncan Invader, Setup with NYXL 12-64 in Drop A.
> Aristides 060 FR in Deep Blue Sky Sparkle with Bareknuckle Aristides Set (Holydiver/Emerald), Setup with NYXL 10-52 in D Standard.
> Ibanez MMM1 Mike Mushok Baritone with Prototype/Early Production Bareknuckle Nailbombs, Setup with NYXL 12-68 in Drop A.
> Jackson USA WR1 in Absinthe Frost with Dimarzio X2N and Liquifire, Setup with NYXL 10-52 in D Standard.
> Ibanez Iron Label RGIT20FE-SBF with Fishman Fluence Killswitch Engage Set, Setup with NYXL 10-60 in Drop C.
> Daemoness Atlantean with Seymour Duncan Black Winter, Setup with NYXL 10-60 in Drop C



I see you're applying Yngwie's method for storage of expensive guitars


----------



## Guy Corbin

mbardu said:


> I see you're applying Yngwie's method for storage of expensive guitars


More is More.
i don't actually store them like this, just doing it for a photo.


----------



## nightlight

Had posted my Caparison Horus earlier in this thread, and thought I'd share my other six stringers.





This is my Sugi DH496C. It's a bit of an oddball given that most DH496s have two humbuckers, so this is the guitar that I usually play when I want Strat sounds. It has a very vintage voicing, extremely low gain. Of all the guitars in my collection, this is the one I'd never sell. I once was thinking about it and my mom was like, "If you ever plan on that, just give it to me instead and I'll keep it for you."

That's because it's certified as being built from exotic mahogany and maple that is certified as 200-500 years old and was under water for 75-150 years before being reclaimed. There's no truss rod in the neck because after all that torment and later treatment, there is no need for one, as it will (I hope) never warp.

Now that the GAS attack has passed, I agree with Mom. I mean, where in the hell am I ever going to find another guitar that's made of wood that potentially dates back to the Reformation era?

I mentioned vintage tone, but it also does a pretty mean old school metal sound as well, such as early Judas Priest, as you can see in this short video I did: https://www.instagram.com/tv/B9GAnhbHCDF/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link






This guitar is probably the one that attracts the most attention. It's an OD Guitar Venus. I traded a Mayones Regius Custom 6 for this one, and it probably was one of the best trades I've ever done. This guitar really sings. And it's also incredibly light, like really light. Reminds me of a PRS Mark Holcomb I once got to play. I liked the stock Aftermath pickups so much, I didn't bother swapping them out. Felt they were a better fit for me than the Juggernauts in the Mayones.


----------



## John

Here's a throwback to my old guitars. I still have the PRSi, though.


----------



## mbardu

Just sunny out today.


----------



## Taylord

My newest addition. Always wanted this one!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## broangiel

Ant78 said:


> View attachment 90723
> Decided I needed a hardtail SSS strat in my lineup so I put together a partscaster.
> 
> Alder body, quilted maple pick guard, tung oiled maple neck with jumbo frets, Gotoh bridge, Hipshot locking tuners, and a set of Wilkinson pickups. Sounds and plays great.


Looks nice. How did you source the parts? Did you use Warmoth (or an equivalent), or did you just have the major parts (body and such) lying around?


----------



## narad

nightlight said:


> Had posted my Caparison Horus earlier in this thread, and thought I'd share my other six stringers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my Sugi DH496C. It's a bit of an oddball given that most DH496s have two humbuckers, so this is the guitar that I usually play when I want Strat sounds. It has a very vintage voicing, extremely low gain. Of all the guitars in my collection, this is the one I'd never sell. I once was thinking about it and my mom was like, "If you ever plan on that, just give it to me instead and I'll keep it for you."
> 
> That's because it's certified as being built from exotic mahogany and maple that is certified as 200-500 years old and was under water for 75-150 years before being reclaimed. There's no truss rod in the neck because after all that torment and later treatment, there is no need for one, as it will (I hope) never warp.
> 
> Now that the GAS attack has passed, I agree with Mom. I mean, where in the hell am I ever going to find another guitar that's made of wood that potentially dates back to the Reformation era?
> 
> I mentioned vintage tone, but it also does a pretty mean old school metal sound as well, such as early Judas Priest, as you can see in this short video I did: https://www.instagram.com/tv/B9GAnhbHCDF/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



I love the subdued finish on this one. It's kind of like PRS obsidian.


----------



## manu80

Just in. Dean z usa time capsule.
Gorgeous top, thin neck, dean usa slays despite what people think/say




sorry for the reverse pic


----------



## soliloquy

ive always had a soft spot for the Dean Z and Dean V. That is a beauty!


----------



## TheBolivianSniper




----------



## BlackSG91

1998 American Standard.







;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

Takamine Jasmine.











;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## X1X




----------



## Marked Man




----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Steinmetzify

Marked Man said:


>



Dude I fuckin HUNTED for that guitar before I bought my black one, either they were all $3k or beat to shit. Great score!


----------



## NoodleFace

I've got one 6. She's a doozy though...


----------



## NickS

NoodleFace said:


> I've got one 6. She's a doozy though...
> View attachment 91525



Tell me more.....

I'm on a serious trip down the LP rabbit hole right now


----------



## NoodleFace

NickS said:


> Tell me more.....
> 
> I'm on a serious trip down the LP rabbit hole right now


It's a 1975 LP Custom (had to contact Gibson to date it.. date mismatch). It originally was very off-white/maple looking and just got colored completely yellow over the years. My father bought it brand new for around $600 and gave it to me when I started. I joke that he made a terrible mistake and must've been thinking I'd quit after a month. People hated me for it growing up. BTW, still original hardware minus pickups. Here's the catalog pic that Gibson gave me:


----------



## NickS

Thank god you kept it all this time! Definitely don't see many of those around.


----------



## Leviathus

Very cool LP @NoodleFace


----------



## NoodleFace

NickS said:


> Thank god you kept it all this time! Definitely don't see many of those around.


Ive only seen a handful. One in the wild, and a couple on a gibson facebook group when I posted mine. 

It's the one guitar that I'd never sell unless it was life or death. One of my kids will get it, whether they play or not


----------



## AdamRogo




----------



## John




----------



## BabUShka

Picked up this baby today. 2017 Flying V.
I almost cant stand Gibson pickups. But those Dirty Fingers sounds juice as hell! Tight, punchy and powerful.


----------



## Amenthea

NoodleFace said:


> Ive only seen a handful. One in the wild, and a couple on a gibson facebook group when I posted mine.
> 
> It's the one guitar that I'd never sell unless it was life or death. One of my kids will get it, whether they play or not



Dad?  Maple fingerboard LP's are like my grail piece. So many brands have made something close but not quite what I want.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BlackSG91

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 91791



I like the green one.


;>)/


----------



## xzyryabx

NoodleFace said:


> It's a 1975 LP Custom (had to contact Gibson to date it.. date mismatch). It originally was very off-white/maple looking and just got colored completely yellow over the years. My father bought it brand new for around $600 and gave it to me when I started. I joke that he made a terrible mistake and must've been thinking I'd quit after a month. People hated me for it growing up. BTW, still original hardware minus pickups. Here's the catalog pic that Gibson gave me:
> 
> View attachment 91529


Did you get that from Mr. Music ?!!
I played one exactly like it there a few years ago!


----------



## NoodleFace

xzyryabx said:


> Did you get that from Mr. Music ?!!
> I played one exactly like it there a few years ago!


My dad bought it somewhere maybe in Middleboro, MA or a surrounding town - could've been Boston if that's where it was located, but keep in mind he bought this in 1976. So unless you're referring to a "few years ago" as the 70's, then it wasn't the same one.

They're definitely a rare version, and like I said only seen a few of them ever. I think black beauty was the most popular, and then of course the one Randy Rhoads used with the ebony board.


----------



## xzyryabx

NoodleFace said:


> My dad bought it somewhere maybe in Middleboro, MA or a surrounding town - could've been Boston if that's where it was located, but keep in mind he bought this in 1976. So unless you're referring to a "few years ago" as the 70's, then it wasn't the same one.
> 
> They're definitely a rare version, and like I said only seen a few of them ever. I think black beauty was the most popular, and then of course the one Randy Rhoads used with the ebony board.


Hahaha no this was literally under 5 years ago! Awesome guitar, congrats!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Been on this one last few days. Goes pretty well with the Plumes/DD pairing.


----------



## BMFan30

steinmetzify said:


> Been on this one last few days. Goes pretty well with the Plumes/DD pairing.
> 
> View attachment 91825


Absolute beauty! I get punched into the weakness of my gut when I see wooden guitars & basses. Which Ibanez model is this exactly? I need to note this one.


----------



## NoodleFace

BMFan30 said:


> Absolute beauty! I get punched into the weakness of my gut when I see wooden guitars & basses. Which Ibanez model is this exactly? I need to note this one.


looks like an RGA121?

I agree... wood grain gets me


----------



## BMFan30

NoodleFace said:


> RGA121


Hell yeah, that's the one I think! Thanks! God I love the curves on it, love how bulky it makes the body look. Sort of how the Les Paul body is constructed below the horns.


NoodleFace said:


> I agree... wood grain gets me


Me too, wood somehow just makes every instrument look instantly sexy & classy. Wooden bodies will fit into any style of music or era in time with ease. It's a timeless design, in my opinion.

I also love the mystery behind such instruments because you can't always tell what style it's intended for. It's not always obvious.

Maybe in this case it is because he has his pickups set up set up for metal. But it could easily be for anything else & look the part not just sound it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BMFan30 said:


> Absolute beauty! I get punched into the weakness of my gut when I see wooden guitars & basses. Which Ibanez model is this exactly? I need to note this one.



Yeah it’s an RGA121. They’re rarer anymore than they used to be but I always loved em. Arch top, hard tail, Wizard neck. All the Ibanez things I dig.

There are a few different models of this, and a couple/few solid colors as well. The 321 is a flame maple top version, watch out for that one too.


----------



## BMFan30

steinmetzify said:


> Yeah it’s an RGA121. They’re rarer anymore than they used to be but I always loved em. Arch top, hard tail, Wizard neck. All the Ibanez things I dig.
> 
> There are a few different models of this, and a couple/few solid colors as well. The 321 is a flame maple top version, watch out for that one too.


I want one of these so bad. Congrats on yours, shes gorgeous & I bet she sounds brutal! I was basically about to say what you did in that it's everything I love about Ibanez but all into one guitar. 

How much did yours run you, or how much are should they be worth now? Oh yeah, I did notice a flat body version of that model when I was looking it up.


----------



## Steinmetzify

BMFan30 said:


> I want one of these so bad. Congrats on yours, shes gorgeous & I bet she sounds brutal! I was basically about to say what you did in that it's everything I love about Ibanez but all into one guitar.
> 
> How much did yours run you, or how much are should they be worth now? Oh yeah, I did notice a flat body version of that model when I was looking it up.



I paid $600 shipped a year ago; there have been a few in the Classifieds over the last couple months around the same price. Think the last one sold a couple days ago. They pop up now and again.

The 321f is this same guitar but with a flame maple top in a few different colors; the CDR and CDO are solid mahogany guitars with a metal flake finish, IIRC.

Don’t go Reverb or ebay, they’re all over priced. Just wait around here and one will pop up eventually for you.


----------



## BMFan30

steinmetzify said:


> I paid $600 shipped a year ago; there have been a few in the Classifieds over the last couple months around the same price. Think the last one sold a couple days ago. They pop up now and again.
> 
> The 321f is this same guitar but with a flame maple top in a few different colors; the CDR and CDO are solid mahogany guitars with a metal flake finish, IIRC.
> 
> Don’t go Reverb or ebay, they’re all over priced. Just wait around here and one will pop up eventually for you.


I thought I was sure this guitar was going to be over $900. But around that price range I could probably pull that off some time this year. Thanks for the advice. There is a market on here? Or is it done through forum posts? Edit: Nvm I see there are posts in sections at the bottom.


----------



## John




----------



## Kobalt

steinmetzify said:


> Been on this one last few days. Goes pretty well with the Plumes/DD pairing.
> 
> View attachment 91825


Fuck, I love these so much... The RGA121 and RGA321 (the latter in Black Onyx, especially) are my two Ibanez holy grails. Sooo sexy.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Kobalt said:


> Fuck, I love these so much... The RGA121 and RGA321 (the latter in Black Onyx, especially) are my two Ibanez holy grails. Sooo sexy.



Solid guitars man. Grab one if you can.


----------



## mmr007

installed a Seymour Duncan in my boxer strat and buffed 36 years worth scratches on the finish so I figured I would take some pics. Also finished a white Fender partscaster and posed it with my roadhouse strat


----------



## KentBrockman

Here's a picture of my RG2550z (will post my other Prestiges later...).

I bought it new in 2016 when I lived in the UK and it was on sale for 750 GBP. Most places had it at 950-1100 GBP at the time. I now live in the PNW. Five years later, RG Prestige prices have skyrocketed and Ibanez have gotten very fancy with their finishes (probably contributing to the price hikes) so I'm pleased to have been able to have gotten my hands on this. Now, RG Prestige trem models are now 1400 GBP min.


----------



## josh1

I've had this for some time now and thought about getting rid of it a lot but I finally decided to start modding it instead of getting a new guitar that I can't afford. I installed the tuners and just sat the floyd down to see how it'll look when installed by a tech. Since I have had this it's been unplayable. The set up is absolutely horrible so I look forward to actually being able to play it! I'm really happy looks wise and I hope the pickups aren't complete trash. We'll see!


----------



## BabUShka

My EBMM JP6 in Stealth Black. I think I'll swap the Crunchlab to Dimarzio Imperium. At first i thought it will suit a nice pair of Neon Green humbuckers, but since its "Stealth Black" i think ill respect the concept.


----------



## mmr007

BabUShka said:


> My EBMM JP6 in Stealth Black. I think I'll swap the Crunchlab to Dimarzio Imperium. At first i thought it will suit a nice pair of Neon Green humbuckers, but since its "Stealth Black" i think ill respect the concept.


I like the idea of using bold colored pups to make a individual fashion statement to personalize an axe but for this one I agree...keep it stealth


----------



## armand

Spring update.


----------



## KentBrockman

Another one of my RGs....this is one of my RG3120s. It's a 1999 model - disturbingly close to my own age...I drove 3.75 hrs each way to go buy this from a dude from Craigslist having seen the ad for it that morning. They don't crop up online as often as other models. The front looks pretty good but the back has been thrashed a lot.


----------



## InfernalVortex

angryification said:


> Another one of my RGs....this is one of my RG3120s. It's a 1999 model - disturbingly close to my own age...I drove 3.75 hrs each way to go buy this from a dude from Craigslist having seen the ad for it that morning. They don't crop up online as often as other models. The front looks pretty good but the back has been thrashed a lot.


----------



## mungiisi

Just a casual photo of my Fender MIM Standard Strat. It went to a luthier for a refinish today, let's see how it'll end up.


----------



## manu80

armand said:


> Spring update.
> 
> View attachment 92284



Being hesitating with a solar V in silver for a while. How is yours? any pros/cons ? thx


----------



## armand

manu80 said:


> Being hesitating with a solar V in silver for a while. How is yours? any pros/cons ? thx


Plays quite well, looks nice, no complaints. It’s a B-stock so got a discount on it as well. I guess I’m lucky not to have the QC issues people have from more recent builds. Or I’m just less picky and really haven’t noticed them, if any. Lol.

TL,DR, Do it. I like mine. But ymmv.


----------



## jaxadam




----------



## John




----------



## KentBrockman

jaxadam said:


>



Oh damn. I remember seeing this in a GAK advert in a Total Guitar magazine in 2007. Nice stuff


----------



## John




----------



## IbanezDaemon

steinmetzify said:


> Been on this one last few days. Goes pretty well with the Plumes/DD pairing.
> 
> View attachment 91825



Hell yeah!! Beauty!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Wow!! Insane....totally in awe!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Lets Get it Up!!! USA Gibby:


----------



## odibrom

These are my only 6 stringers, top is a recent acquisition (about a month ago) Ibanez S2120X, bottom is my first Ibanez, an S540. They had their back covers in need for replacements, so since I was to get them laser cut I thought why not etch something on them? So I went into my image library, searched for a bit and decided to go for these 3D cube arrays. It's actually the same source image, but in different positions and orientations.

3D modeling and rendering was done in Autodesk 3DS Max, rendered to PNG or JPG file (can't really remember now) with black and white output only. The image was then traced and over-layed In adobe Illustrator. I had previously scanned, traced and re-positioned each individual cover and also scanned both guitars with the covers on, so I could manage to have image continuity from one cover to the next one. I think it turned out great!

These new covers are 3mm thick black acrylic (way thicker than the originals), laser cut and etched. Maybe I'll do this again to my other guitars...


----------



## Weedly

Hey everybody! Sorry about the weak pic. It's all I've got right now.
2020 BC Rich Warlock Extreme Onyx. Plays real smooth, like....you know.


----------



## John




----------



## mr coffee

Just wrapped up swapping the pickups and wiring in my Jet...crappy phone pic.

-m


----------



## manu80

Well dont what went through my head but i was looking at a nice but a bit expensive warmoth on reverb( neck was gorgeous) and found a nice History strat ( fujigen made) with flame maple neck that fitted my wallet ( just love the neck pup sound on strat). Very well made. May just break the gloss of the neck a bit. All maple i’d have prefered but its fine
Its more green in RL


----------



## BabUShka

IbanezDaemon said:


> Lets Get it Up!!! USA Gibby:
> 
> View attachment 92602



Beautiful! 61 Reissue? I sold mine last year. It was a great guitar, I just felt it didnt get the amount of paying that it deserved from me.

On topic:


----------



## MASS DEFECT

On to the Gibson train...my 68ri with nickel hardware.


----------



## skullfxr

A pair of well used axes that deliver.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Randomly checked Craigslist and found one of my white whale guitars at an incredible price. 1999 Ibanez RG520QS, all stock except a Tremel-No.


----------



## jaxadam

Nice score man. Love those.


----------



## kerryymm




----------



## Noodler

My W.M.D. S.O.B. with the SD Nazgul and Sentient in it. Currently my Drop C gitter.


----------



## 73647k

I recently picked this one up and it is an absolute dream to play on


----------



## BabUShka

They do not look alike, but they're actually siblings. Same brand. Same age.


----------



## jaxadam

One of my all time favs.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

BabUShka said:


> Beautiful! 61 Reissue? I sold mine last year. It was a great guitar, I just felt it didnt get the amount of paying that it deserved from me.
> 
> On topic:



I believe so. That's a killer Gold Top you posted!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

jaxadam said:


> One of my all time favs.



Superb!!! If I could hit the like button 100 times it would be for this guitar.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

See....More.....BUTTS!!


----------



## josh1




----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## TheBolivianSniper

Updated family picture. I never did a thread for the SV, should I?


----------



## narad

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Updated family picture. I never did a thread for the SV, should I?
> 
> View attachment 93166



I don't know if it needs a thread, but that's a sick SV. Saw some cool camo ESPs pop up locally, but they're never urban camo -- works so well.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

narad said:


> I don't know if it needs a thread, but that's a sick SV. Saw some cool camo ESPs pop up locally, but they're never urban camo -- works so well.



Thanks man, I posted it in the ESP thread when I got it so I figured that was enough introduction, plus I've talked about it plenty enough. I've seen a few of these on Reverb and I was surprised I actually got it considering the price was ridiculously low. Most excited I've been about a guitar since I got my BC Rich, definitely a lifetime instrument.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

TheBolivianSniper said:


> Updated family picture. I never did a thread for the SV, should I?
> 
> View attachment 93166



Wow!! Both are killer!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Mboogie7

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 93331



I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again - I LOVE your guitar collection.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Mboogie7 said:


> I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again - I LOVE your guitar collection.



Wow!! Very cool of you to say so. The collection is not that great in all honesty...used to be decent at best but I keep trimming it. If you were the same side of the pond from me we could meet up and jam.....that would be cool! I actually have offered local guys to do so but never get any takers...sigh!!


----------



## odibrom

Hey fellows, I'm posting here because it's a good place as any for the next pics and a bit of story.

Yesterday was almost a NGD... well, to be honest it was more of a new Pickup Day, the whole set. I wasn't happy with the DiMarzio's Paf Pro (neck), Vintage Something (middle) and Tone Zone (bridge) this lady had, but never bothered much on replacing them, until I got a sister for her, an S2120X a couple of months ago. I got a pair of custom wound humbuckers for the S2120X from Gorilla Pickups (they are based in Rome, Italy) and liked their work so I then thought, why not do it also for this one? And so I did, although this time I went for the what they had in the menu: The Revenant set + Single. I've already sold the previous DiMarzios. Man, what a difference for the better, really cool sounding pickups and way on my beach. recommended brand for those wanting cool stuff without the gourmet price tag, specially if one is in Europe!

This lady now boosts 113 different tones, some similar, others no so much. She has 4 different tones per humbucker due to the Seymour Duncan TripleShot rings. Th 5 way switch goes for:

Neck.
Neck+Bridge Parallel in phase
Neck+Bridge Series out-of-phase
Neck+Bridge Series in phase
Bridge.
Mixing this witch with the Tripleshots I get 56 different options just out of the hums. But then, I have a BLEND pot for the Hums/Middle pickups mix, which means that I can ADD the middle pickup to any of these 56 options, raising the count to 112... to which is finally added the middle pickup alone summing the grand total of 113 tones. Volume is a 1M Ohm pot. On the back, cover have already made an apearence a couple pages back, but it's cool anyway, so... and a final gut shot with the wiring work. It features a few block connectors, PCB size, so I can remove parts of the switch, change and re-install back in without having the soldering iron near the guitar. I can disassemble all the electronic without a single wire being cut.

Last, this is my first Ibanez, the guitar that got me hooked in the brand. It's a 1993 neck (and body as well?), bought new in 1995 (back then things were a bit slower, there was no internet as we know it now). She was the last guitar a shop sold. It was late already and I was the shop's last client that day. The next day that shop closed doors. Pitty, it was a cool shop. This guitar has been with me since then, it's one of those that I won't let go, although I don't play her much.

Enjoy!.


----------



## jaxadam

An oldie but a goodie. This one's got PRS Santana pickups in it and it screams.


----------



## Noodler

jaxadam said:


> An oldie but a goodie. This one's got PRS Santana pickups in it and it screams.


The finish on that is sooooo good!


----------



## jaxadam

Swirl time.


----------



## Boofchuck




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BMFan30

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 93876


Wow, that's badass you have two! Has to be custom made. Congrats on that! I'd love to see the body up close to see the detail in the art. But it would also be nice to see the entire guitar because that looks like a sick fretboard too.



IbanezDaemon said:


> See....More.....BUTTS!!


LMAO that cheeky asshole!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

BMFan30 said:


> Wow, that's badass you have two! Has to be custom made. Congrats on that! I'd love to see the body up close to see the detail in the art. But it would also be nice to see the entire guitar because that looks like a sick fretboard too.
> 
> LMAO that cheeky asshole!



Which one bud? Top or bottom? I have more detailed pics of the top one but have a few of the bottom one as well.


----------



## BMFan30

IbanezDaemon said:


> Which one bud? Top or bottom? I have more detailed pics of the top one but have a few of the bottom one as well.


Both! They both look sick but it seems they both sort of share 2 sides of the same image. Like they complete the art piece when they're together. I actually don't really like V guitars at all but these 2 are just badass.

You're blessed to have so many sick guitars man! Some of them have entire art pieces on them, I love that style and I don't see a lot like it. They're very unique. 

I call those muesem guitars because I'd keep it on a wall and never play it if I was you because the look like some collectors art piece from hell. LOL


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Can't find the Folder with the Annihilation V but some good pics of it here:

Annihilation Custom V VI - Daemoness Guitars

Here's the top one: Antichrist V








Have another superstrat one done in the same style:


----------



## BMFan30

IbanezDaemon said:


> Can't find the Folder with the Annihilation V but some good pics of it here:
> 
> Annihilation Custom V VI - Daemoness Guitars
> 
> Here's the top one: Antichrist V
> View attachment 93881
> 
> View attachment 93882
> View attachment 93883
> View attachment 93884
> 
> 
> 
> Have another superstrat one done in the same style:
> 
> View attachment 93887
> 
> 
> View attachment 93889
> 
> 
> View attachment 93890


God damn well done! Great theme. I love all the detail on all of them.

I don't think I've seen a more metal idea, just put literal images of hell on your guitar with drunken Victorian keg imp orgies while being boiled in cauldrons begging for mercy in a running anthology of a few episodes across several guitars.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

BMFan30 said:


> God damn well done! Great theme. I love all the detail on all of them.
> 
> I don't think I've seen a more metal idea, just put literal images of hell on your guitar with drunken Victorian keg imp orgies while being boiled in cauldrons running an anthology of a few episodes across several guitars.



Thanks so much!! Lmfao at 'Drunken Victorian Keg Imp Orgies'....absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Boofchuck

@IbanezDaemon Those are fucking sick.


----------



## jaxadam

More swirl action.

10's in E standard, Lo-Pro, Evo2, FS-1, Evo2. I think this would be a little better with 9's but I don't know how to string a Floyd.


----------



## Leviathus

@jaxadam Cool color palette.


----------



## jaxadam

Leviathus said:


> @jaxadam Cool color palette.



It’s very strange, it’s one of my guitars that’s tuned to standard and has great cleans, so I mostly just play shit like Fur Elise and Prelude in D Minor on it.


----------



## Leviathus

jaxadam said:


> It’s very strange, it’s one of my guitars that’s tuned to standard and lusts for gain, so I mostly just play shit like Scarified and For the Love of God on it.


Word up.


----------



## odibrom

jaxadam said:


> ... but I don't know how to string a Floyd.



Please elaborate...


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> Please elaborate...



I thought no one knew how…


----------



## _MonSTeR_

odibrom said:


> Please elaborate...





jaxadam said:


> I thought no one knew how…



the first rule of restringing a Floyd is that you don't talk about restringing a Floyd.

the second rule of restringing a Floyd is that you do not talk about restringing a Floyd...


----------



## odibrom

jaxadam said:


> I thought no one knew how…



... ok, I'm going to repeat myself, please elaborate with time stamps, like for how long have you been using floyd rose guitars and who did your guitars re-stringing and what made you think no one knew how to string a floyd rose and all that jazz...

... you know it's just turning some screws around don't you?

@_MonSTeR_
3rd rule of restringing a floyd rose is that you do not talk about the rules for re-stringing a floyd rose
4th rule of restringing a floyd rose is that you do not talk about the existence of rules for re-stringing a floyd rose
5th rule of restringing a floyd rose is that when asked you do not know anything about re-stringing a floyd rose and you reply "what is a floyd rose?".


----------



## _MonSTeR_

And if this is your first time at Floyd Rose Club... You HAVE to restring it!


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> ... ok, I'm going to repeat myself, please elaborate with time stamps, like for how long have you been using floyd rose guitars and who did your guitars re-stringing and what made you think no one knew how to string a floyd rose and all that jazz...
> 
> ... you know it's just turning some screws around don't you?



Sorry man, I'm just fucking around. I never got all the Floyd stringing difficulty. I guess it's because I have been dealing with them almost exclusively since the mid 80's and I can do a string change on one (without a tuning change) in about 5 minutes. I just put the bar in, dive it, unscrew the lock blocks, pull off strings, wipe down fretboat, guitar, etc., feed strings through ball end on tuners, clip about 2 inches past blocks, dive again and insert, then overtune up back and forth until I get it in Drop C for Killswitch Engage covers. I'm sure a million people are going to tell me how that's wrong but it works for me.

On the other hand, I have great difficulty with stop tails and locking tuners!


----------



## odibrom

jaxadam said:


> Sorry man, I'm just fucking around. I never got all the Floyd stringing difficulty. I guess it's because I have been dealing with them almost exclusively since the mid 80's and I can do a string change on one (without a tuning change) in about 5 minutes. I just put the bar in, dive it, unscrew the lock blocks, pull off strings, wipe down fretboat, guitar, etc., feed strings through ball end on tuners, clip about 2 inches past blocks, dive again and insert, then overtune up back and forth until I get it in Drop C for Killswitch Engage covers. I'm sure a million people are going to tell me how that's wrong but it works for me.
> 
> On the other hand, I have great difficulty with stop tails and locking tuners!



oh, ok, you got me there.

I restring a floyd just like you, but I take my time 'cause I'll do it as a _meditation exercise_. Block the floyd, old strings out, fretboard hydration with almond/baby oil for a little bit, clean the guitar, remove the excess oil, re-string with ball ends at the tuners, clip strings after micro tuners at the floyd rose, lock strings in the saddles, tune to pitch, unblock the floyd rose, retune to pitch, play a bit, abuse the trem's bar with nut pads unlocked, re-tune to pitch, check action, check intonation, play a bit more with a bit more abuse on the bar, re-tune, lock the nut pads, micro tune and am done. I take it slowly 'cause I like the oil to be sucked into the wood for a bit and the playing time also extends the overall setup...

... ah shit, I've talked about the rules of re-stringing a floyd roese club...

I've been re-string with the ball ends at the tuners since the '90s... I can't even remember cutting those balls, ever...


----------



## jaxadam

odibrom said:


> oh, ok, you got me there. I restring a floyd just like you, minus a few bit with time 'cause I'll do it as a meditation exercise. Block the floyd, strings out, fretboard hydration with almond/baby oil for a little bit, clean the guitar, remove the excess oil, re-string with ball ends at the tuners, clip strings after micro tuners at the floyd rose, lock strings in the saddles, tune to pitch, unblock the floyd rose, retune to pitch, play a bit, abuse the trem's bar with nut pads unlocked, re-tune to pitch, check action, check intonation, play a bit more with a bit more abuse on the bar, re-tune, lock the nut pads, micro tune and am done. I take it slowly 'cause I like the oil to be sucked into the wood for a bit and the playing time also extends the overall setup...
> 
> ... ah shit, I've talked about the rules of re-stringing a floyd roese club...
> 
> I've been re-string with the ball ends at the tuners since the '90s... I can't even remember cutting those balls, ever...



I used to cut the balls off way back when, put it in the block then feed it up to the tuner and what a pain in the ass.

I also don't lock down the nut pads for about a day or two after and just play the crap out of it. Once I lock it up, it is in tune and stays in tune until my kids turn the pegs when I'm not looking. Then I unlock it and it's tuned to G# F E E B F.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

behold, Slimenstein v2


----------



## mbardu

jaxadam said:


> until my kids turn the pegs when I'm not looking. Then I unlock it and it's tuned to G# F E E B F.



Found Ichika's dad.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## jruivo26

So, this happened...
Rg550 Genesis, DiMarzio Universe cliplock strap, colored knobs and single coil cover, white Evo neck + white Evo2 bridge.
I'm gonna tune it and play for a while, I'll tell you later how that sounds! But as for looks, it looks pretty awesome 
View media item 3974


----------



## 4Eyes

She is here and she is gorgeous. The store from which I order it on Reverb sent me a different piece, that what was displayed in their listing, but I think it turned out even better, this one has one of the most beautiful veneers on top in this color I've seen. I'll post NGD after I'll spend some time with her, but from the first impressions I like it a lot


----------



## mbardu

4Eyes said:


> She is here and she is gorgeous. The store from which I order it on Reverb sent me a different piece, that what was displayed in their listing, but I think it turned out even better, this one has one of the most beautiful veneers on top in this color I've seen. I'll post NGD after I'll spend some time with her, but from the first impressions I like it a lot



One of the prettiest ones I've seen. Nice score!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

4Eyes said:


> She is here and she is gorgeous. The store from which I order it on Reverb sent me a different piece, that what was displayed in their listing, but I think it turned out even better, this one has one of the most beautiful veneers on top in this color I've seen. I'll post NGD after I'll spend some time with her, but from the first impressions I like it a lot



wow! that is definitely one of the nicest veneers i've seen on an E-II


----------



## mbardu

E-IIs have veneers, not actual tops?


----------



## 4Eyes

mbardu said:


> E-IIs have veneers, not actual tops?


yes, they've used veneers on guitars for about 15 years at least, when they were ESP Standard Series. they use maple cap with veneer. For nice, solid maple top you'll need to pay another 2-3k to get ESP USA or custom shop


----------



## Hansi




----------



## 1b4n3z

Oh wow, a Ruokangas. We found the lottery winner 

Here's my Siggi


----------



## ElysianGuitars

4Eyes said:


> She is here and she is gorgeous. The store from which I order it on Reverb sent me a different piece, that what was displayed in their listing, but I think it turned out even better, this one has one of the most beautiful veneers on top in this color I've seen. I'll post NGD after I'll spend some time with her, but from the first impressions I like it a lot


WOW. It's almost like it's got 3 different tops, what an amazing top that has.


----------



## Noodler

Last night I upgraded the tuners and replaced the collapsing bridge on this beauty. 

Graph Tech Ratio locking tuners and Graph Tech bridge with string saver saddles.


----------



## soliloquy

1b4n3z said:


> *Oh wow, a Ruokangas. We found the lottery winner*
> 
> Here's my Siggi




you weren't kidding! never heard of Ruokangas, and having looked at it, and its price, i now understand why. Certainly lottery type money


----------



## atimoc

RGR652 all Evertune'd up and loaded with Fluences! Installation wizardry courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/kkwoodworkstudio


----------



## 1b4n3z

soliloquy said:


> you weren't kidding! never heard of Ruokangas, and having looked at it, and its price, i now understand why. Certainly lottery type money



Some of the models indeed fetch a lot of money, but the basic models are more 'reasonable' so to speak. The brand is considered the best of the best here.

Here's a video diary of a particular build, a LP type called Unicorn
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL355F8E553DDA235A

That might explain somewhat the reputation they have


----------



## manu80

Took the plunge on that
Anyone think it’s good ?
Being looking for one for a long time and the price was ok ( i’ve seen crazy stuff about that)
Hard to find good infos as i read stuff and their opposite 2 lines after
I’m getting old i want stuff from the 80’s lol


----------



## narad

manu80 said:


> Took the plunge on that
> Anyone think it’s good ?
> Being looking for one for a long time and the price was ok ( i’ve seen crazy stuff about that)
> Hard to find good infos as i read stuff and their opposite 2 lines after
> I’m getting old i want stuff from the 80’s lol
> 
> View attachment 94873



Dude! Awesome! I'm also on a big 80s thing right now -- trying to hunt down a nightswan or some cool non-jp valley arts. I'm sure that pro-axe is probably a pretty solid guitar. I just think when it comes to these shredders, they were pretty obviously capable guitars when they were made, and I think 90% of it is pickups and a well setup floyd, so as long as the setup is good and it looks cool, I think it'll deliver!


----------



## manu80

Should get it tomorrow
Not even sure about the pups brand inside


----------



## Hansi

soliloquy said:


> you weren't kidding! never heard of Ruokangas, and having looked at it, and its price, i now understand why. Certainly lottery type money


Well I mean, I paid around the same as a Gibson 1959 VOS finish is these days but this one is a custom guitar with specs I personally prefer much more and made made less than 100km away from where I live. No lottery win needed, figured I'd save a bit more money and got myself an early 30s present back when I got her in 2014...


----------



## Choop

Put a new pickguard on my Jag -- what a fun guitar to play. I'm also preferring to use single coils lately more often than not...GASing really hard for a telecaster right now.


----------



## seekfreed

Rip Ran


----------



## manu80

this epi is one of the best Epi i've had in my hands


----------



## manu80

So here it is after a good cleanup
It was real dirty. Cleaned everything, repaired the clear crack, polished frets etc....
Cool axe. The switch switch layout/logic is...weird
May resell it later


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> Took the plunge on that
> Anyone think it’s good ?
> Being looking for one for a long time and the price was ok ( i’ve seen crazy stuff about that)
> Hard to find good infos as i read stuff and their opposite 2 lines after
> I’m getting old i want stuff from the 80’s lol
> 
> View attachment 94873



EPIC!! I love it!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## seekfreed

manu80 said:


> this epi is one of the best Epi i've had in my hands



Yeah but thats no Epi, this is my 2013 Ran custom V.
It's my most played axe to date...
Heavy as log ... sound wise as well as in weight!


----------



## skullfxr

2009 MIJ Charvel San Dimas


1989 MIJ Fender Strat w/ Light relic.


----------



## manu80

IbanezDaemon said:


> EPIC!! I love it!!



just asking ypur input or people’s here
Do you think that 800 euros is a fair price to sell that Pacer or it’s too low?


----------



## IbanezDaemon

manu80 said:


> just asking ypur input or people’s here
> Do you think that 800 euros is a fair price to sell that Pacer or it’s too low?



It's a real nice one and the Holoflash finish is much sought after by Kramer afficondos. If that was my guitar to be honest I'd be sticking that up at around 1200 Euro and see how you go from there. I saw a guy asking 1300 for a Holoflash Sustainer model not too long ago. You'll get more for these in the European market where they are harder to come by.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## skullfxr

Doom Rig. Rockerverb and TH100. 

2013 Gibson SGJ with Bornes 500k pots and Russian K42Y-2 caps and Railhammer P90 in the neck and Anvil in the bridge. I hand cut Elk nut, and flawlessly crowned and polished frets.

It dooms.


----------



## Marked Man

B.C. Rich Legacy Bich with Koa Top, ebony board
DiMarzio Deactivators
Quad Bridge
Variac 5-position/Coil Splitting/Phase Switch


----------



## odibrom

Those guitars are awesome... and the background rig as well...


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'll do a group shot of all 3 Woodcut models when I get the Antichrist V back (currently out on loan at the minute)


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

The 3 year search is over and the most rare and perfect avenger is mine. You will be taking it from my dead body and I will never ever get rid of it. It's literally the specs I'd order from the Schecter custom shop minus stainless steel frets, locking tuners, and different inlays.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Been heavily modding this one. It’s turned out great.


----------



## BlackSG91

;>)/


----------



## John




----------



## LCW




----------



## MemphisHawk

1 of 20 PRS "African Queen"


----------



## LCW

Invader installed


----------



## LCW




----------



## BlackSG91

E2rE8GL[1]



__ BlackSG91
__ Aug 1, 2019
__
godin belmont guitar




Godin Belmont guitar made in Canada.






;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

https://i.imgur.com/UndIzuv.jpg






;>)/


----------



## odibrom

BlackSG91 said:


> https://i.imgur.com/UndIzuv.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Hey, that's you, right there!...


----------



## 4Eyes

Finally managed to get them together, I need to find some time to post NGD for Ibby


----------



## kidmendel

4Eyes said:


> Finally managed to get them together, I need to find some time to post NGD for Ibby
> View attachment 96346



Man, very nice!


----------



## mbardu

4Eyes said:


> Finally managed to get them together, I need to find some time to post NGD for Ibby
> View attachment 96346



This is still one of the nicest most perfect looking poplar top with fade finish that I've seen ever.
I like the one on mine, but this is next level.


----------



## Dabo Fett

My pretty stock 2017 Explorer, just thought it looked cool here


----------



## Marked Man

Here is my Warmoth when it was almost done. 

I dreamed it up from scratch, with the goal of something that I would use to capture some of Jake E. Lee's Badlands feel. I was also aware that Dave Murray had been using Duncan Rails recently and that was of interest.

Roasted Swamp Ash body + Lacquer
Modern C maple neck, rosewood board
Dunlop 6100 stainless frets
Duncan Hot/Vintage/Cool Rails with 5-way, all black hardware
Babicz Full Contract Trem + Sperzel locking tuners
TUSQ XL nut
D'Addario Pro Steel 10-46

It is a REAL hotrod. Among my favorites for certain styles.


----------



## mmr007

Marked Man said:


> View attachment 96454
> 
> 
> Here is my Warmoth when it was almost done.
> 
> I dreamed it up from scratch, with the goal of something that I would use to capture some of Jake E. Lee's Badlands feel. I was also aware than Dave Murray had been using Duncan Rails recently and that was of interest.
> 
> Roasted Swamp Ash body + Lacquer
> Modern C maple neck, rosewood board
> Dunlop 6100 stainless frets
> Duncan Hot/Vintage/Cool Rails with 5-way, all black hardware
> Babicz Full Contract Trem + Sperzel locking tuners
> TUSQ XL nut
> D'Addario Pro Steel 10-46
> 
> It is a REAL hotrod. Among my favorites for certain styles.


How do you like your Babicz? I think they look cool and want to try one on one of my strats but every time I look they are sold out unless I want to have it shipped from Australia


----------



## Marked Man

mmr007 said:


> How do you like your Babicz? I think they look cool and want to try one on one of my strats but every time I look they are sold out unless I want to have it shipped from Australia



I think it's great, a modern innovation over the traditional Strat style. And the tuning is very stable when combined with locking tuners. The ultimate feel for dive bombs will always be the Floyd for me (or Ibanez Edge), but this trem is worth it for a slightly different take on a Strat.

Between the trem and Rails, this Warmoth has its own unique thing going among my flock.


----------



## LCW




----------



## mmr007

oh my.......what a nice jackson


----------



## Marked Man

Another Warmoth shot in its natural habitat next to my MkIV + Thiele. It's rather loud.


----------



## kidmendel

Marked Man said:


> Another Warmoth shot in its natural habitat next to my MkIV + Thiele. It's rather loud.
> 
> View attachment 96490



So nice to see other Warmoths in here, I'm a fan!


----------



## Marked Man

kidmendel said:


> So nice to see other Warmoths in here, I'm a fan!



I'm a MegaFan! Currently scheming for my next project. How else can you have a Seafoam Green Yngwie Strat? Ok technically only the alder body and limited hardware was Warmoth, but it inspired me to make the project reality. The genuine Fender Yngwie neck alone was a rather shocking (to me) $800 by it self, but I wanted Seafoam Green, and as authentic as possible, and I got it!! Loaded 920D pickguard with the Duncan Yngwie set and 5-way switch sealed the deal as #2 and #4 positions are essential. Was a bit of a challenge for me to adapt to the scallops, but I did it, and it made me a better player and made develop a very light fretting hand.


----------



## kidmendel

Marked Man said:


> I'm a MegaFan! Currently scheming for my next project. How else can you have a Seafoam Green Yngwie Strat? Ok technically only the alder body and limited hardware was Warmoth, but it inspired me to make the project reality. The genuine Fender Yngwie neck alone was a rather shocking (to me) $800 by it self, but I wanted Seafoam Green, and as authentic as possible, and I got it!! Loaded 920D pickguard with the Duncan Yngwie set and 5-way switch sealed the deal as #2 and #4 positions are essential. Was a bit of a challenge for me to adapt to the scallops, but I did it, and it made me a better player and made develop a very light fretting hand.
> 
> View attachment 96501


AWESOME! Very very nice!

I don't think I've posted enough yet to post pics but as soon as I hit that threshold, I should get pics of my 2 Warmoth builds in here. I have an HH strat and a Tele.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness Cimmerian, Covidian Pestilence Artwork by Dylan and Daemoness Cimmerian.


----------



## BabUShka

Swapped out the Dirty Fingers and installed a BKP Mule / Riff Raff set that i got for cheap second hand. No regrets, sounds absolutely amazing!

A Riff Raff type humbucker with higher i output and less treble would be the perfect pickup for me. But with its 8.2k output, it sounds very impressive on high gain.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

BabUShka said:


> Swapped out the Dirty Fingers and installed a BKP Mule / Riff Raff set that i got for cheap second hand. No regrets, sounds absolutely amazing!
> 
> A Riff Raff type humbucker with higher i output and less treble would be the perfect pickup for me. But with its 8.2k output, it sounds very impressive on high gain.



Seriously nice piece of kit. Can't comment on the mule but I had a guitar with a shit bridge pickup...Caparison I think so I contacted Tim Mills (was looking for an 80's voiced pickup, tight with a good bit of mids) he recomended the Riff Raff and I went for it...very happy.


----------



## AMOS




----------



## BabUShka

IbanezDaemon said:


> Seriously nice piece of kit. Can't comment on the mule but I had a guitar with a shit bridge pickup...Caparison I think so I contacted Tim Mills (was looking for an 80's voiced pickup, tight with a good bit of mids) he recomended the Riff Raff and I went for it...very happy.



The Riff Raff sounds amazing. Just enough chunky, tight and very open. Can do everything between AC DC and 80s thrash / heavy metal. The high gain stuff was also fun. Perfect for a vintage inspired guitar. 

Some Gibson pickups have a wooly blanket sound over them (Dirty Fingers, 57 Classic) that i dislike. Thats not an issue with the Riff Raff.


----------



## mmr007

BabUShka said:


> Swapped out the Dirty Fingers and installed a BKP Mule / Riff Raff set that i got for cheap second hand. No regrets, sounds absolutely amazing!
> 
> A Riff Raff type humbucker with higher i output and less treble would be the perfect pickup for me. But with its 8.2k output, it sounds very impressive on high gain.


----------



## pahulkster

Marked Man said:


> Another Warmoth shot in its natural habitat next to my MkIV + Thiele. It's rather loud.
> 
> View attachment 96490



That's a cool build. Reminds me of all the Curt Mitchell tapes I used to watch.


----------



## LCW




----------



## Marked Man




----------



## odibrom

Marked Man said:


> View attachment 96981



This is what BC Rich is about, they should focus on these guitars, varying silhuetes, but this as a focus...


----------



## Marked Man

odibrom said:


> This is what BC Rich is about, they should focus on these guitars, varying silhuetes, but this as a focus...



This guitar has some real mojo, too. First rate materials and the weird Quad bridge and scale are all part of it. This is a very good idea of what a USA Rich feels and sounds like. 

I'm looking forward to getting the natural/koa top Mockingbird with Floyd from the Legacy series also, and I've heard rumors of a natural Eagle, too, but no dice yet.


----------



## kidmendel




----------



## bassplayer8

Havent gotten a chance to take proper photos but here’s a photo I snapped of my dullahans fretboard after conditioning the fretboard. Unedited photo at the end for comparison. Pretty impressive I gotta say


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Squier Vintage Modified tobacco burst I guess if you wanna put a name on it, Wilkinson bridge, seymour Duncan custom bridge pickup (exact model escapes me), hipshot tuners, all new electronics

FGN Iliad 664


----------



## kidmendel

bassplayer8 said:


> Havent gotten a chance to take proper photos but here’s a photo I snapped of my dullahans fretboard after conditioning the fretboard. Unedited photo at the end for comparison. Pretty impressive I gotta say
> 
> View attachment 97013
> View attachment 97014
> View attachment 97015



That flame, wow!


----------



## CanserDYI

Refinished this bad boy last year, 80 dollar craigslist find, plays like butter. Tuned to C# Standard and reigning supreme with all the BTBAM riffs.


----------



## kidmendel

Very happy with this, 2002 PRS CE24. NGD thread coming when I can take some nicer pics.


----------



## heregoesnothing

Chocolate & Caramel


----------



## heregoesnothing

Schecter Japan NV-2-22


----------



## mbardu

Tom Anderson and Tom Anderson Japan in a row?
_Nice._


----------



## heregoesnothing

mbardu said:


> Tom Anderson and Tom Anderson Japan in a row?
> _Nice._




Yes.. I wanted to take three pictures lined up in one photo but it's hard to get a good picture hahaha


----------



## mmr007

heregoesnothing said:


> Schecter Japan NV-2-22
> View attachment 97236
> View attachment 97237


Now I know why I instantly liked that guitar...it reminded me of this guitar I lusted over as a kid, not exactly the same (besides being a schecter and not an esp but pretty close....so pretty


----------



## Mattykoda




----------



## BabUShka

Swapped out the Black EMG 60/81 set to a simular set with gold covers. Those were actually white, but I sanded the epoxy and glued some gold covers to them.


----------



## Spicypickles

BabUShka said:


> Swapped out the Black EMG 60/81 set to a simular set with gold covers. Those were actually white, but I sanded the epoxy and glued some gold covers to them.


Nice dude. That’s some old school emg mods. There was a guy I knew back in Texas that had a wild sounding R9, and after a couple conversations he finally admitted he put in regular emg’s, took a set of nickel covers and “aged” em up a little, glued screw heads to the top and out those over the top. He was very proud.


----------



## xzacx

Spicypickles said:


> Nice dude. That’s some old school emg mods. There was a guy I knew back in Texas that had a wild sounding R9, and after a couple conversations he finally admitted he put in regular emg’s, took a set of nickel covers and “aged” em up a little, glued screw heads to the top and out those over the top. He was very proud.



I love this story. I’ve always believed that the average EMG hater listens with their eyes and hates the idea of EMGs more than how they actually sound. I don’t doubt that there are people that genuinely dislike them, but I think a lot would be surprised what happens when you turn those little knobs on their amps and guitars.


----------



## odibrom

xzacx said:


> I love this story. I’ve always believed that the average EMG hater listens with their eyes and hates the idea of EMGs more than how they actually sound. I don’t doubt that there are people that genuinely dislike them, but I think a lot would be surprised what happens when you turn those little knobs on their amps and guitars.



I'm not a hater, I simply use passive pickups because of the wiring options... I can get 6 different tones out of a passive hum, not so much for the EMGs... The options grow when combining 2 or more pickups...


----------



## mbardu

I can't stop playing this guitar. I think it might be my favorite 24.75 singlecut of all times.
Wasted too much times testing all those Gibson and PRS and Edwards/Navigators and have them consistently be my _least _played guitars. 
The Eclipse is the one for me, and this one in particular tops any others I've owned by a good margin.


----------



## Spicypickles

xzacx said:


> I love this story. I’ve always believed that the average EMG hater listens with their eyes and hates the idea of EMGs more than how they actually sound. I don’t doubt that there are people that genuinely dislike them, but I think a lot would be surprised what happens when you turn those little knobs on their amps and guitars.



Yea I enjoy emg’s personally but I agree with you for the most part. 9 times outta 10 even seasoned dudes don’t have a clue, but you could definitely tell these weren’t PAF’s.


----------



## BabUShka

I also used to dislike actives before. But after owning a lot of guitars with passive pickups, I think its nice to have that one guitar with that active saturation in D or Eb tuning. The 60 in neck also sounds very nice for some certain overdrive clean sounds.

Bought the covers on ebay, i think 10 years ago.


----------



## seekfreed

_70s revival!_





73 P Bass + 78 Strat


----------



## Marked Man

mbardu said:


> View attachment 97335
> 
> 
> I can't stop playing this guitar. I think it might be my favorite 24.75 singlecut of all times.
> Wasted too much times testing all those Gibson and PRS and Edwards/Navigators and have them consistently be my _least _played guitars.
> The Eclipse is the one for me, and this one in particular tops any others I've owned by a good margin.



Is the LTD 1000 version and does it have the Pegasus/Sentient? I'm been curious to hear a comparison of those vs the EMG 81/60 in my Eclipse, have you played both?


----------



## mbardu

Marked Man said:


> Is the LTD 1000 version and does it have the Pegasus/Sentient? I'm been curious to hear a comparison of those vs the EMG 81/60 in my Eclipse, have you played both?



Yes it's the LTD-1000 with the Pegasus/Sentient combo.
Besides hardware, one easy way to tell against the E-ii version of the poplar blue is that the E-ii one is 22 frets.

I did not A/B it with the E-ii version, but returned a DB Red Sparkle shortly before getting this one.
It had EMGs, but 55/67, so not directly comparable - but the main reason I returned _that _guitar was that it sounded disappointingly tinny.

Different pickups though, and I kinda like the 81/60 in general.
The last Eclipse with 81/60 I owned (an ESP standard) was already quite a few years ago, so I can't exactly give you a detailed comparison of how similar or different they sounded.
I can tell you however that my main Kemper presets haven't really changed during that time - and to my ears the LTD sounds just as good at that one - with the added playability bonus of 24 frets, and stainless steel frets on ebony board.


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## soliloquy

DISTORT6 said:


>



I've always loved that guitar finish on PRS! such beauty, class and elegance


----------



## LCW

Latest acquisition…

She’s a keeper…


----------



## 4Eyes

After years of bedroom abuse, she received a facelift to match color scheme of Schaller Hannes bridge in Ruthenium. She's got matching pickup covers, volume knob, toggle knob, Schaller M6 locking tuning machines with ebony buttons, black output jack, strap lock buttons and coil tap switch..plus re-fret treatment, plays like new, despite some dings here and there...and there...and there....
(She had rosewood pickup rings and volume knob, chrome HW, except for the ruthenium bridge and BKP with Tyger covers)


----------



## LCW

Wine Red really pops out in the sunlight!


----------



## BabUShka

Sunny days = Goldtop time.
Just installed a BKP Emerald in bridge. Sounds very sweet.


----------



## BabUShka

And this one recently got a BKP Riff Raff in the bridge. Still happy with the choise of humbucker. They actually got less output than Emerald. But RR are way more brutal sounding.


----------



## Alberto7

This was taken a while ago, but why not post I've had the guitar for about 6 months now, and this thing is a complete shred machine. Best metal guitar I've owned. It's set up perfectly and it's a complete breeze to play. Also, the BKP Holy Diver I put on the bridge is pretty much this guitar's match made in heaven.


----------



## CanserDYI

Alberto7 said:


> This was taken a while ago, but why not post I've had the guitar for about 6 months now, and this thing is a complete shred machine. Best metal guitar I've owned. It's set up perfectly and it's a complete breeze to play. Also, the BKP Holy Diver I put on the bridge is pretty much this guitar's match made in heaven.
> View attachment 98108


I'm not familiar with a lot of the Vs out there, is this an Alexi model? Looks similar to his pinstriping, I was wondering about the inlays, what are they supposed to represent?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> I'm not familiar with a lot of the Vs out there, is this an Alexi model? Looks similar to his pinstriping, I was wondering about the inlays, what are they supposed to represent?


it's an alexi scythe. The scythe inlays are because they used a grim reaper/scythe image for most of their albums.. 
The grim reaper was basically their mascot


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> it's an alexi scythe. The scythe inlays are because they used a grim reaper/scythe image for most of their albums..
> The grim reaper was basically their mascot


Totally see it now, I was a big CoB fan back in the late 2000s but never got into his gear until lately after his death. 

Ngl, I played for like 15 years before I got into gear lol pretty glad it happened that way as I see too many newbs gear obsessed.


----------



## Alberto7

CanserDYI said:


> I'm not familiar with a lot of the Vs out there, is this an Alexi model? Looks similar to his pinstriping, I was wondering about the inlays, what are they supposed to represent?



Yeap! It's an Alexi model. Exactly what KnightBrolaire said.

I was never really a true gearhead in my teens main because I had no money to spend on it  but I essentially wanted to be Alexi back then, so I always adored his guitars, and still do. That guitar is an homage to my love for Bodom and extreme metal during my teenage years. It also just happens to be an absolute KICKASS instrument all around.


----------



## BabUShka

Finally got some time to clean the freboard, quick setup and restring from 10-46 to GHS Gilmour 50-10.5 set. This one have a BKP Mule and SD JB. Sounds good, even through Im considering swapping out the JB in the future.


----------



## Randy




----------



## odibrom

@Randy I'm sure it must be a fun guitar to play, but it looks so goofy it hurts... sorry...


----------



## Randy

odibrom said:


> @Randy I'm sure it must be a fun guitar to play, but it looks so goofy it hurts... sorry...



I mean, that's what everyone says really including myself at one point. But it's insane comfortable to play, balance couldn't be better and it sits in exactly the right place, you don't want to put it down.

That's kind of the hook. When you think of it along side a Strat or a Les Paul, it looks like everything is in the wrong place and it's jarring. When you appreciate the way it plays first-hand, you look at it with different eyes. Most of the stuff I traditionally GAS over, it's GAS for a sexy wall hanger I can occasionally play a couple riffs on and feel like a badass. Ergo GAS is 100% "I'm dying to PLAY that thing" GAS.


----------



## Randy

Behold this beautiful Charvel of days gone by




Was *dying* to have a 550xl. Got this, looked even better in person than it does in pictures. Played it twice, put it in the case and sold it two months later at a loss. Because the neck dives, and it weighed a million pounds and the fret access was only "okay" and I sat hunched over playing it until my back hurt. Blegh.

So idk, different strokes but I think I'm 100% a function over form guy these days although I think having an eye for ergo now makes them kinda hawt to me as a result. I've got the fevah'


----------



## odibrom

Randy said:


> I mean, that's what everyone says really including myself at one point. But it's insane comfortable to play, balance couldn't be better and it sits in exactly the right place, you don't want to put it down.
> 
> That's kind of the hook. When you think of it along side a Strat or a Les Paul, it looks like everything is in the wrong place and it's jarring. When you appreciate the way it plays first-hand, you look at it with different eyes. Most of the stuff I traditionally GAS over, it's GAS for a sexy wall hanger I can occasionally play a couple riffs on and feel like a badass. Ergo GAS is 100% "I'm dying to PLAY that thing" GAS.



That kind of design couldn't be other than ergonomic thinking... but it's goofy... Strandbergs and other brands, on the other hand, are making ergo designs that don't look as goofy at all. Again, I'm sorry, I don't mean to spoil your post. The important think to keep in mind is if the guitar suits and fits the player, so as long as it makes you happy... I'm happy...?  May she serves you well for years and years to come.


----------



## Randy

Strandberg was a step in the right direction with the two leg positions and the small size but the arm rest still isn't ideal. An acoustic reaches from your leg to your arm-pit and is perfect for playing while sitting without leaning over, and the Klein mimics that. 

You can't achieve that with a super strat design without making the body REALLY big. A jazz box style body would probably do the trick but presents other issues.

Depends a lot on what things matter to you though. I got that Holdsworth recently and it checks a lot of the boxes with the size, weight, headless balance, etc. For a lotta guys that's probably enough.

Myself, I got into ergos because of the strain playing 3-4 hour bar band gigs, and also years recording in a band setting where you were taking/retaking for 4+ hours a session. I don't know if it came from that or just physiology or what but there are certain activities that strain my back instantly, which causes me to shy away from them and guitar playing is one of them. 

Having a guitar I can play sitting with correct posture, that's light and I don't have to use my arm/shoulder or left hand to balance it is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Randy

Anyway, getting past the shape, it's feature packed. Graphite neck with stainless frets is insane stable, frets have zero wear despite a few hundred hours of playing.

EMGs not everyone's cup of tea but I love the S/SA sound, the bridge is an 89 which is a nice mix of that when tapped or the 85 when disengaged.

Steiny R trem, I might've preferred an S trem but the main features are there. Locking or floating with one flip, easy to adjust, etc.

Kind of a Swiss Army guitar. It's only missing piezos, hmm


----------



## jaxadam

Swirls.


----------



## TheBolivianSniper

new family photo


----------



## spudmunkey

Had to re-arrange them to all be on one rail, to make room for something that has to live under them. Thought they looked cool, so I took a picture.

I'm cheating though, as there's a 12-string, a 4-string bass, and a 4-string uke.


----------



## manu80

Just arrived. Ibanez rbm1 in awesome condition with emg’s
And a nice flame maple neck, the other one i’ve seen were just bare maple!
Now I need to see what i keep between an evh, my jackson pro 90 and that one


----------



## NickS

manu80 said:


> Now I need to see what i keep between an evh, my jackson pro 90 and that one
> View attachment 98514
> View attachment 98515



I don't understand this sentence. You mean, like, your only gonna keep one, and get rid of the others. I didn't know that was a thing......


----------



## manu80

I mean that the evh and the RBM1 arrived almost together. The jackson has the same HSS config. Can't keep them all and recouping some money would be good too. Well as a lot of people on this forum. Come and goes, you try, you keep, you sell....


----------



## NickS

manu80 said:


> I mean that the evh and the RBM1 arrived almost together. The jackson has the same HSS config. Can't keep them all and recouping some money would be good too. Well as a lot of people on this forum. Come and goes, you try, you keep, you sell....



Yeah, I'm just messing with you. I do have a tendency to keep waaayyy more than I need though (as in I just about never move guitars, even when I add a new one).


----------



## KnightBrolaire




----------



## Lax

Welcome to the new one


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Woodland Burl




----------



## IbanezDaemon

xzacx said:


> I love this story. I’ve always believed that the average EMG hater listens with their eyes and hates the idea of EMGs more than how they actually sound. I don’t doubt that there are people that genuinely dislike them, but I think a lot would be surprised what happens when you turn those little knobs on their amps and guitars.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## mbardu

I don't mind import guitars/fade finishes/poplar tops, and i think they can be top notch if you are careful what you pick. Inspired by some discussions today. Fite me.


----------



## NCASO96




----------



## Curt Redman

New to the forum, so thought this would be a good place to start. Here are a few of my most recent acquisitions


----------



## ittoa666




----------



## Matt08642

2018 or 2019 Player Strat back from a tech to have the nut filed to accommodate 10-52 (9-42 seemed to be the biggest it could accept before):




Next steps: Get an HSS or HH guard and get rid of these single coils. It was a fun experiment, but I'm just a humbucker guy I guess *shrug*


----------



## macky

Got a PRS 35th Anny Dragon to keep my Jackson Custom Shop Rhoads/Mike Learn Dragon company. Lazy and don't want to dox myself with youtube. Any recos on free/anon video hosting besides creating a new youtube account? Looking to post a 30s clip of a closeup of the dragon inlay head to tail, it's pretty badass. The serial # even has "666" in it. Yes, it shreds. The neck is made from the same hard-to-pronounce wood as $4000 violin bows and sustains for days.


----------



## macky

Teasers of other acquisitions this year ahead of a YTD cumulative NGD thread...


----------



## narad

macky said:


> Teasers of other acquisitions this year ahead of a YTD cumulative NGD thread...



Damn dude, 2 exhibitions?? I was actually eyeing that one on the left too.


----------



## macky

narad said:


> Damn dude, 2 exhibitions?? I was actually eyeing that one on the left too.


I think there's a clone of the one on the left with a bronze trem still for sale...if you don't mind importing from Taiwan. Actually might work out well for your location - good hunting!


----------



## josh1

I purchased this guitar a few weeks ago. I was looking for a neck thru, 6 string, with a fixed bridge for less than $400 and found this Jackson on Reverb. The guitar sounds good and looks cool, so no regrets on my end.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## LCW




----------



## beerandbeards

5D6FD607-03C5-4E05-AF11-72AE5AB5CDAE



__ beerandbeards
__ Jul 1, 2021


















C34D410B-EE1F-4403-9768-90E925B92FFE



__ beerandbeards
__ Jul 1, 2021






@LCW heres mine


----------



## BabUShka

Matt08642 said:


> 2018 or 2019 Player Strat back from a tech to have the nut filed to accommodate 10-52 (9-42 seemed to be the biggest it could accept before):
> 
> View attachment 99398
> 
> 
> Next steps: Get an HSS or HH guard and get rid of these single coils. It was a fun experiment, but I'm just a humbucker guy I guess *shrug*



Nice strat!! If you just want a little more power and punch, I can recommend the Seymour Duncan Quarter Pounder. Had one in a tele, it was very powerful. Not high gain, but def in vintage PAF area in terms of power and output.


----------



## Matt08642

BabUShka said:


> Nice strat!! If you just want a little more power and punch, I can recommend the Seymour Duncan Quarter Pounder. Had one in a tele, it was very powerful. Not high gain, but def in vintage PAF area in terms of power and output.



I got a DiMarzio Evolution humbucker and an HSS guard I'm gonna throw in for fun, see how it sounds. If I still dislike it I'll probably put the original electronics back in and sell to someone who digs strats more haha


----------



## Jake

My Gibson Les Paul Blackwater- 1 of 200.


----------



## LCW

Jake said:


> My Gibson Les Paul Blackwater- 1 of 200.



That is sick!!


----------



## PoonMasterMaster

My current Ibanez stable. All MIJ.


----------



## mmr007

Just got her in the mail last night. It may only be an Epiphone but the flame maple top looks so thick, not like a veneer at all. It moves a lot and has a VERY 3D effect, almost like its under a 1/2 inch of glass. I haven't looked at the pickups yet but honestly the way they sound even if they are stock I don't think I am going to switch them out as they sound great for 80's style metal/rock.




With my other recently obtained Epi LP's before I put the pickguard on


----------



## CanserDYI

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 100054
> 
> View attachment 100056
> 
> 
> Just got her in the mail last night. It may only be an Epiphone but the flame maple top looks so thick, not like a veneer at all. It moves a lot and has a VERY 3D effect, almost like its under a 1/2 inch of glass. I haven't looked at the pickups yet but honestly the way they sound even if they are stock I don't think I am going to switch them out as they sound great for 80's style metal/rock.
> 
> View attachment 100057
> 
> 
> With my other recently obtained Epi LP's before I put the pickguard on


I have a serious thing for EPI Lp's.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Love this guitar so much I bought a second one to put all gold hardware on it . Probably going to remove kill switch for a Boost or SPC control.


----------



## STRHelvete

.


----------



## Marked Man

Here's my version of Artic Metal: '92 Jackson Soloist Pro MIJ.

One of my main guitars and I've had some fun experimenting with options over the last few years. Currently has a Black Winter at the bridge and two Duncan Parallel Axis Stacks, which are staying. Had it refretted a few years ago with Dunlop 6100 nickel frets, my last non SS fret job. I don't mind that it has nickel since it makes it slightly different than a similar Charvel 650 I have with SS frets. Still has the original active midboost, which helps warm things up when needed.

I had a super fat brass block for a while, but thought it dulled the attack a bit too much and sent me on a bridge pickup saga. Now has a super fat 37mm Titanium Floyd block, which gave the desired bright attack. It has to be called scarifying in the upper register now!! There is a kind of harmonic magic, even harshness with big Titanium blocks. I may even try Tungsten to have perhaps the ultimate balance of everything, but no rush.


----------



## drb

Picked up an early 90s Les Paul Standard and I couldn't be happier. It should be very similar to my 2004 Studio save for binding but it sounds _ridiculously_ good for some reason. Instantly bonded with this thing in comfort and sound.


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My number 1 currently although the F BM is right behind it. I also have the NT version but play the Floyd more.


----------



## STRHelvete

I refuse to be silenced for my crimes against nature. The Les Paul Custom Dean ML is the abomination this world deserves.


----------



## odibrom

It took me a bit to get that... lol...


----------



## STRHelvete

So...my first post showed up as if it didn't work so I posted again (the previous I did on my phone so I figured I screwed it up). Sorry for the repost..but ah well..something that ridiculous deserves repeating


----------



## manu80

Just received this gibson m-III.... lot of work to do on it !!! But I was curious
Rusty parts , pickguard has shrunk and pups are hotscrewed anymore bit the pg is glued on the body....levelling to do etc....


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## STRHelvete

manu80 said:


> View attachment 100172
> View attachment 100173
> Just received this gibson m-III.... lot of work to do on it !!! But I was curious
> Rusty parts , pickguard has shrunk and pups are hotscrewed anymore bit the pg is glued on the body....levelling to do etc....


For some reason this reminds me of the B-52s or something. I like it


----------



## josh1




----------



## narad

josh1 said:


>



You're the first one. You owe us a review.


----------



## josh1

narad said:


> You're the first one. You owe us a review.


It is super light but doesnt feel like a toy or a cheap guitar in my opinion. The neck is very solid and feels great. I pretty much only play metal and this thing kicks ass. A pickup change won't be necessary for my playing. Overall I'm very happy!


----------



## mmr007

just swapped out the all black "84 explorer hardware for gold EMG 57/66 with gold hardware and vintage brown speed knobs...going for a modern vintage vibe


----------



## Dabo Fett

duplicate


----------



## Dabo Fett

My new baby, have to do a ngd post on it soon. Custom Dunable USA cyclops


----------



## Randy

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Love this guitar so much I bought a second one to put all gold hardware on it . Probably going to remove kill switch for a Boost or SPC control.
> 
> View attachment 100059



A place in my heart for the F series, for sure. I had a 5-string bass back in the early 2000s and it was a really comfortable shape, balanced surprisingly well when sitting. Always wanted the Sankskrit 7.


----------



## odibrom

mmr007 said:


> just swapped out the all black "84 explorer hardware for gold EMG 57/66 with gold hardware and vintage brown speed knobs...going for a modern vintage vibe
> 
> View attachment 100333
> 
> View attachment 100334
> 
> View attachment 100335



Nice...

... now few things you're missing:

Switch tip and rubber (?) ring / Nut / washer
Cream Pickup rings, I'd suggest Seymour Duncan tripleshot ones for added tones from each humbucker...
A headstock refinish into white as well, if you're into that headstock matching thing...


----------



## mmr007

odibrom said:


> Nice...
> 
> ... now few things you're missing:
> 
> Switch tip and rubber (?) ring / Nut / washer
> Cream Pickup rings, I'd suggest Seymour Duncan tripleshot ones for added tones from each humbucker...
> A headstock refinish into white as well, if you're into that headstock matching thing...


In any other instance I would agree because I like that look but the pic below is what actually inspired me because I found for some reason that I actually liked the black headstock and pup rings whereas previously I did not. I was actually quite surprised that I wanted gold hardware on a black explorer headstock which previously would have made me shudder. Things change. Maybe one day I'll even like vegetables....but I doubt it


----------



## STRHelvete

Finally got around to a final family photo after all the mods and upgrades to all the guitars.







Yes I know you're sick of them...yes I know they're ugly...no I won't not talk about them. Let me enjoy things, dammit.


----------



## STRHelvete

mmr007 said:


> In any other instance I would agree because I like that look but the pic below is what actually inspired me because I found for some reason that I actually liked the black headstock and pup rings whereas previously I did not. I was actually quite surprised that I wanted gold hardware on a black explorer headstock which previously would have made me shudder. Things change. Maybe one day I'll even like vegetables....but I doubt it
> 
> View attachment 100415


That there is sexy


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

STRHelvete said:


> yes I know they're ugly...no I won't not talk about them. Let me enjoy things, dammit.



To be fair, compared to that thing they're leaning against they're absolutely beautiful.


----------



## STRHelvete

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> To be fair, compared to that thing they're leaning against they're absolutely beautiful.


Lol...that ain't mine. Can't speak for that decision


----------



## soliloquy

STRHelvete said:


> Finally got around to a final family photo after all the mods and upgrades to all the guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know you're sick of them...yes I know they're ugly...no I won't not talk about them. Let me enjoy things, dammit.



for what its worth, I have always loved MLs. They seem so unusual, yet unqiue and cool. as much of a soft spot I have for them, dont think i'll ever own an ML though. Just doesn't suit me as a person.


----------



## STRHelvete

soliloquy said:


> for what its worth, I have always loved MLs. They seem so unusual, yet unqiue and cool. as much of a soft spot I have for them, dont think i'll ever own an ML though. Just doesn't suit me as a person.


I noticed that with MLs more than other shapes. Some shapes just don't work well with some people. My guitarist picked up one of my MLs and it was almost as big as him and looked ridiculous on him..just didn't work at all. That was the first time I ever really saw a total mismatch


----------



## soliloquy

STRHelvete said:


> I noticed that with MLs more than other shapes. Some shapes just don't work well with some people. My guitarist picked up one of my MLs and it was almost as big as him and looked ridiculous on him..just didn't work at all. That was the first time I ever really saw a total mismatch




Yeah, it's a pity too. Think Dimebag pulled it off due to his hair. The bigger your presence is, the more an ML would suit you. 

Think LP type guitars are all that kind of work on me


----------



## STRHelvete

soliloquy said:


> Yeah, it's a pity too. Think Dimebag pulled it off due to his hair. The bigger your presence is, the more an ML would suit you.
> 
> Think LP type guitars are all that kind of work on me


I really like LPs but I feel like I look like this holding one


----------



## soliloquy

STRHelvete said:


> I really like LPs but I feel like I look like this holding one
> 
> View attachment 100758




you know....if its at all possible, the Buckethead LP is bigger than the standard LPs. If any other brand does make an LP that is bigger than the standard LP, you maybe able to pull that off? Something to ponder upon, perhaps?


----------



## Adieu

335's are pretty much bigger LPs... sort of?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

just got this in today. Got some mods to do before she’s fully ready but should be a keeper once everything is done


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Dawn of the Shred said:


> just got this in today. Got some mods to do before she’s fully ready but should be a keeper once everything is done
> View attachment 100804



Woo hoo! That is killer!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

IbanezDaemon said:


> Woo hoo! That is killer!!



Thanks man!!!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 100835



what model is this?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Was trying to learn how to balance ISO/Aperture/shutter speed on a real camera using my tele as a subject. I am not very good at real cameras.


----------



## soliloquy

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> View attachment 100837
> 
> 
> Was trying to learn how to balance ISO/Aperture/shutter speed on a real camera using my tele as a subject. I am not very good at real cameras.




just a quick tip with cameras:
1) try shooting in live mode, as it will kind of give you an idea of how the image will look once you hit the shutter button. This will also change based on the ISO/Shutter/Aperture that you choose accordingly. 
2) Imagine a triangle, where one side is ISO, another is shutter, and another is aperture. This HAS to be an isosceles triangle. As one side goes up or down, the others HAVE to be changed to compensate for it. 
3) If for example, you've selected a small ISO number (say, 100 iso?) and you're happy with that number, then you need to adjust the aperture and shutter accordingly. For every one increase in the aperture, your shutter speed can go down one notch, in order for your light to remain the same. And for every one decrease in aperture, your shutter can increase too.

this isnt perfect science, but it will get you there quicker.

also, ISO creases noise/grain. better to keep lower ISO and play with shutter and the F stop rather than play with ISO (in my opinion). I personally try to keep the ISO between 50-250, and just mess with the other two accordingly. Obviously in dark settings, that isn't always easy, so increase ISO accoridngly.

and great looking tele, along with rest of the visible collection


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Dawn of the Shred said:


> what model is this?



An FR404 Baretta. I stuck a set of Evo's in it.


----------



## mxbraud

Dawn of the Shred said:


> just got this in today. Got some mods to do before she’s fully ready but should be a keeper once everything is done
> View attachment 100804


Thats a Platinum series from the early 90'S! I had the "Virgin" same color and everything else. The tremolo system I will never forget! LOL! I used to go to the Orlando (Florida) Guitar convention back in the late 80's early 90's with my Parents (Yes, they were cool parents) and I think it was 92' on the first day we went there was 2 of them a white one and a pink one. When back next day to get white one and it was gone so got the Pink one. I still have old Picks of that damn thing! LOL. SHRED ON!!


----------



## mxbraud

New Weapons for the Arsenal!


----------



## Noodler




----------



## CanserDYI

Noodler said:


> View attachment 100900


Daaaaaaang not a fan of sunburst but it just works with that guitar. Sick. Absolutely love those Talman headstocks too.


----------



## mxbraud




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

mxbraud said:


>



Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Mr. S said:


> guess you gotta have a couple of sixers arround




Got some of those as well...


----------



## STRHelvete

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 101333


Yes....ALL the yes.


----------



## Matt08642

Some of my generic carpet shots but with new pickups!


----------



## soliloquy

not an actual playable guitar, but the amp is pretty sweet. Its so stupid its fun.

and yes, i need a gold top les paul at some point in my life


----------



## chipchappy

Matt08642 said:


> Some of my generic carpet shots but with new pickups!



Great pics. What kinda camera do you use? I'm a Canon 5D Mk3 guy myself


----------



## Matt08642

chipchappy said:


> Great pics. What kinda camera do you use? I'm a Canon 5D Mk3 guy myself



Thanks! Using a Nikon D7200 with a 50mm


----------



## Steinmetzify

LP a buddy of mine built for me a few years back. Dropped it off with another bud in MN for a few weeks and he just sent me a pic of him and his band jamming it, why I went looking for a pic.


----------



## manu80

Well I wasn't convinced it the Mustaine/Gibson thing and found this nice little Robot V instead
No more robot system but a nice ebony board on those (with very light crack so far along the binding like all this series...), and kluson locking tuners therefore. 500T in the bridge, all good ! Like the Mustaine, you the woodgrain under the candy apple red color, even a part of a wing is flamed ! Thanks gibson for gluing piece of wood together without giving a sh*¨t how they match !


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## Marked Man

Here is one of my earliest guitars, which I ordered via catalog before the internets even existed. Funny how I used to look forward to new catalogs/magazines or have to go to a store to see something new back then. 

'93 Carvin DC127 all Koa with ebony board.









A lot of my early technique was learned on this guitar, and I also learned about setup and tone. Early on, I swapped to a Duncan Distortion and '59N. I found some generic noiseless trem springs on ebay that were stiffer than normal and discovered they helped beef up the tone and feel. Made the Wilky action less easy/smooth to use, but I favor a Floyd or Edge, anyway and basically use it as hardtail now. Eventually added two more Callaham springs (~standard tension) and went to Dunlop Heavy Core 10-48 for a much improved feel and tone compared to stock. Also a graphite nut for even better tuning stability. The final evolution was getting Dunlop 6100 SS frets and an EMG SPC mid boost. This guitar is now two levels above where it started, and it was already very good then. Still one of my faves for '80s metal/prog metal.


----------



## Choop

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 101520
> 
> 
> LP a buddy of mine built for me a few years back. Dropped it off with another bud in MN for a few weeks and he just sent me a pic of him and his band jamming it, why I went looking for a pic.



I used to really dislike gold tops, but they've grown on me so much. I'd love a gold burst one like the Bill Kelliher Halcyon.


----------



## Marked Man

Choop said:


> I used to really dislike gold tops, but they've grown on me so much. I'd love a gold burst one like the Bill Kelliher Halcyon.



Me too for that, and I also used to think Stats and Teles were old fogey guitars.....but then I expanded my universe.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## BabUShka

Happy New Year


----------



## VMNT

manu80 said:


> Well I wasn't convinced it the Mustaine/Gibson thing and found this nice little Robot V instead
> No more robot system but a nice ebony board on those (with very light crack so far along the binding like all this series...), and kluson locking tuners therefore. 500T in the bridge, all good ! Like the Mustaine, you the woodgrain under the candy apple red color, even a part of a wing is flamed ! Thanks gibson for gluing piece of wood together without giving a sh*¨t how they match !
> View attachment 101559


Always thought those robot Vs had great specs and were classy looking. Can't go wrong with a bound ebony board, inlays and no pickguard. Very underrated IMO.


----------



## manu80

I've had the SG and the explo in the same series, the only downfall was the crack along the ebony fretboard just under the binding each time. The ebony was shrinking I guess and the clear cracked because of that...maybe some didn't have it idk. That's why i'm mistrustful by Gibson's ebony now....even on the Mustaine....


----------



## BabUShka

Single cut shoot.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## BabUShka

Ar


Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 101626



Are they both Nick Johnson sigs? USA models or Korea? Im considering one of those, made in Korea.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

BabUShka said:


> Ar
> 
> 
> Are they both Nick Johnson sigs? USA models or Korea? Im considering one of those, made in Korea.



Yes they ar both Nick Johnston sigs and the are the Dimond Series. They are awesome guitars. I’m kinda moving away from extreme metal and selling a bunch of stuff so I picked these up because the specs are great for a s type.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

AkiraSpectrum said:


>



@AkiraSpectrum I swear this is true perfection in the aesthetics dept. I thought that this was the FSR Am-Pro that you posted about a while back but it isn't the same fret-board iirc. Looks absolutely stunning between the daphne blue, the super dark board/ neck, the aged plastic knobs/ pup covers, and that tortie guard...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

High Plains Drifter said:


> @AkiraSpectrum I swear this is true perfection in the aesthetics dept. I thought that this was the FSR Am-Pro that you posted about a while back but it isn't the same fret-board iirc. Looks absolutely stunning between the daphne blue, the super dark board/ neck, the aged plastic knobs/ pup covers, and that tortie guard...



Thanks!

This one I just got last week, an FSR AmPro II HSS w/ Rosewood Neck in Sonic Blue (2021). It is fantastic! Honestly the QC on this one (as with all the other AmPro II's I've played) is 100% perfect, can't find a single thing to nitpick. 

Yeah, this was an impulse purchase (another HSS FSR USA strat lol). I like this one a little more than my other strat and I can't afford to keep two HSS AmPro strats around as my collection is already 'full' so I'm going to be selling my other one (AmPro Daphne Blue HSS w/ Roasted Maple Neck from 2019).


----------



## zw470




----------



## NoodleFace

Hung up the 4th and probably last guitar for awhile


----------



## Seabeast2000

NoodleFace said:


> Hung up the 4th and probably last guitar for awhile
> View attachment 101873



I know nothing about the finer details of Gibson's line up but is that a Raw Power LP?


----------



## NoodleFace

Seabeast2000 said:


> I know nothing about the finer details of Gibson's line up but is that a Raw Power LP?


Nah, it's a 1975 Gibson LP Custom in natural finish, yellowed over the years


----------



## BabUShka

NoodleFace said:


> Nah, it's a 1975 Gibson LP Custom in natural finish, yellowed over the years



Is that rosewood fingerboard?


----------



## NoodleFace

BabUShka said:


> Is that rosewood fingerboard?


Maple, it's always a conversation starter haha


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

NoodleFace said:


> Maple, it's always a conversation starter haha
> View attachment 101913


I can see why; she's a beaut


----------



## Alberto7

NoodleFace said:


> Hung up the 4th and probably last guitar for awhile
> View attachment 101873



I really, really like your wall. That blue Ibanez S made me go on Reverb to do some window shopping for an Ibanez S.


----------



## NoodleFace

Alberto7 said:


> I really, really like your wall. That blue Ibanez S made me go on Reverb to do some window shopping for an Ibanez S.


It's the first one I've owned. It's actually now the nicest playing guitar I have after setting it up. Just got it last week haha


----------



## Alberto7

NoodleFace said:


> It's the first one I've owned. It's actually now the nicest playing guitar I have after setting it up. Just got it last week haha



Congrats!! It's beautiful. Is it one of the new Ss? S6570 I think is what they're called now. I considered one, but too much $$$. Instead I think I maaaay go with an RGA121.


----------



## chipchappy

Gibson LP Custom Shop
Anderson Classic


----------



## NoodleFace

Alberto7 said:


> Congrats!! It's beautiful. Is it one of the new Ss? S6570 I think is what they're called now. I considered one, but too much $$$. Instead I think I maaaay go with an RGA121.


Yep that's the one


----------



## manu80

Well couldn’t resist. The V power is too strong, a Washburn usa wv540
Don’t see them often, scott ian sig ( well no sign of him on the guitar so maybe just a regular custom shop), eldiablo pups, perfect state…
Pure agression


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Dunno that I've ever posted this one cause it's not exactly anything special but I really dig it so much... the satin neck, low action, smooth fret ends, etc... such a fun, fast, and comfy guitar to play. Anyway... 2013 Blackjack SLS C-1 FR S Sustainiac/ SD Shred.


----------



## Alberto7

Alberto7 said:


> Congrats!! It's beautiful. Is it one of the new Ss? S6570 I think is what they're called now. I considered one, but too much $$$. Instead I think I maaaay go with an RGA121.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Alberto7 said:


> View attachment 102284


congrats!
I have an rga121h cdo, sparkle blue/green finish... its great---the 121h's don't have a maple top and are just mahagony bodied.


----------



## ZXIIIT

2015 Gibson Les Paul CM. I originally modded an $80 Epiphone Black Beauty to look like this Les Paul since it has all the specs I've wanted on a Les Paul, but it was so hard to find, until now.


----------



## Alberto7

AkiraSpectrum said:


> congrats!
> I have an rga121h cdo, sparkle blue/green finish... its great---the 121h's don't have a maple top and are just mahagony bodied.



Thanks! A collection of all the color variations (including the RGA321) would look great. I really like this guitar, more than I was anticipating. Easy to set up, great fretwork, comfortable shape, and I am surprisingly pretty fond of the V7/V8 set.


----------



## col

Because of covid, having anything interesting to do has been a bit hard. So I decided to finally learn how to build guitars! Sold all my ESP's too.

Here's what I made last year.






First one with copper hardware, bronze frets. Swapped that ugly pickup ring later for a Schaller bronze one.




2nd build, basic tele with satin nitro finish. Ash body, maple neck.




Third build, flame maple top, binding, zebrano fretboard, maple neck, ash body. Wipe on poly finish on top, oil on back and neck.




4th. Inspired by Blackmachine obv. Dyed flame maple top, ash body, maple neck. Oil finish.




5th. Built this for a friend for helping at my wedding. Ash body, maple neck, oil finish.

Coming up next!




First neckthrough. Ash wings, maple neck, ss frets.





Another tele!

Sorry for the huge post.


----------



## decoy205




----------



## manu80

Those are the only 2 finishes I tolerate on LP's 
nice !


----------



## manu80

As i won’t buy anything new seeing the prices for import vs old usa stuff you can find, let’s keep the scott ian mania rolling  a washburn usa SI75. Simple, compact and efficient. Not the archtop version ( that i’d wish in silver) but still cool looking


----------



## mbardu

guh


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Breeding The Spawn

My little collection so far
Jackson SLX
Jackson GC37 BC
Jackson Fusion Professional
Caparison Horus
Steinberger GR-4
Fender Stratocaster Dave Murray Sig.


----------



## LCW

50s Standard


----------



## soliloquy

LCW said:


> 50s Standard
> View attachment 102872


Just my two cents (feel free to throw them away), I'd slap on black pickup rings; black knobs; remove the pickguard and the toggle pocket chip.

The black would bring out the burst just about more. 

Regardless, it's a classy looking guitar!


----------



## LCW

soliloquy said:


> Just my two cents (feel free to throw them away), I'd slap on black pickup rings; black knobs; remove the pickguard and the toggle pocket chip.
> 
> The black would bring out the burst just about more.
> 
> Regardless, it's a classy looking guitar!



I have a Studio for that look.


----------



## STRHelvete

Hanging out with the guitar tech to get shit finished


----------



## BMFan30

mbardu said:


> View attachment 102794
> 
> 
> guh


You've shown us some ass but now I want to see it's tits!



STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 103189
> 
> Hanging out with the guitar tech to get shit finished


Fuck yeah, finally your image posts are showing up and she's a beaut! I love how the bridge feeds the strings through at a V angle like that.


----------



## Mr K

The Rack


----------



## STRHelvete

BMFan30 said:


> You've shown us some ass but now I want to see it's tits!
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah, finally your image posts are showing up and she's a beaut! I love how the bridge feeds the strings through at a V angle like that.


Thanks. I was gonna make a post about it but decided not to. I customized the fuck out of this thing and it's my most favorite guitar I've ever owned. I'm obsessed with this thing. I call it my "Les Paul Custom ML"
- Hipshot locking tuners with industrial style tuning buttons
- Chrome hardware
- White switch tip
- Chrome Seymour Duncan Custom (bridge), and 59 (neck)
- Seymour Duncan Triple Shot pickup rings in neck and bridge
- Spec correct Gibson top hat reflector knobs
- Les Paul style switch poker chip
- 500K smooth taper pots
- Dunlop strap locks
- Les Paul Custom 5 ply pickguard


----------



## Mboogie7

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 103189
> 
> Hanging out with the guitar tech to get shit finished



This is classy as fuck, wow.


----------



## CanserDYI

Haven't showed this one off in a few months so here we go.


----------



## Alberto7

Mr K said:


> The Rack
> 
> View attachment 103216


Interesting and unusual rack!

I particularly like the carbon fiber one at the very left and the headless in the center.

Speaking of which, I swear I've seen that headless somewhere before. What is it? And would you mind posting a couple more pictures of it if you get a chance?


----------



## Mr K

Mr K said:


> View attachment 86023
> Few more pics as requested.
> 
> View attachment 86020
> View attachment 86021
> View attachment 86022





Alberto7 said:


> Interesting and unusual rack!
> 
> I particularly like the carbon fiber one at the very left and the headless in the center.
> 
> Speaking of which, I swear I've seen that headless somewhere before. What is it? And would you mind posting a couple more pictures of it if you get a chance?


Thanks Alberto7, was posted when built. All the guitars in the Rack are my home builds.
Cheers Mark


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> Thanks. I was gonna make a post about it but decided not to. I customized the fuck out of this thing and it's my most favorite guitar I've ever owned. I'm obsessed with this thing. I call it my "Les Paul Custom ML"
> - Hipshot locking tuners with industrial style tuning buttons
> - Chrome hardware
> - White switch tip
> - Chrome Seymour Duncan Custom (bridge), and 59 (neck)
> - Seymour Duncan Triple Shot pickup rings in neck and bridge
> - Spec correct Gibson top hat reflector knobs
> - Les Paul style switch poker chip
> - 500K smooth taper pots
> - Dunlop strap locks
> - Les Paul Custom 5 ply pickguard
> 
> View attachment 103223


dude i love the pickguard!


----------



## Alberto7

Mr K said:


> Thanks Alberto7, was posted when built. All the guitars in the Rack are my home builds.
> Cheers Mark


Very cool! Thank you for posting the pictures. That thing is beautiful, and it looks so well crafted. Some impressive builds. Great job!


----------



## soliloquy

Mr K said:


> The Rack
> 
> View attachment 103216



you seem to have a thing for non-standard shaped guitars. neat collection!

curious, how is the headless hanging? its hanging from the second fret, so whats behind that? and whatever is behind that, does that not get in the way when playing the guitar?


----------



## odibrom

soliloquy said:


> you seem to have a thing for non-standard shaped guitars. neat collection!
> 
> curious, how is the headless hanging? its hanging from the second fret, so whats behind that? and whatever is behind that, does that not get in the way when playing the guitar?


She being hold by a wooden "hand" at its bottom. It's camouflaged with the guitar's own wood, but there a little thing to hold the guitar in place. The bracer at the 2nd fret is just for it not to fall...


----------



## Mr K

In reply to the hanger for the headless, odibrom is correct, It's a piece of carbon tubing with a matching block on the bottom and it simply hangs around the jaws at the top which close with weight on them. Simple really .


----------



## Alberto7

^ Simple and clever. I like it.


----------



## John




----------



## Mourguitars

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Even at my age...im still attracted to this color guitars , colored pickups ect.....cool era i cant seem to get out of and want to relive !

Lol

Nice guitars BTW !

Mike


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## magicpad

My baritone family.... including my 7 string


----------



## manu80

Yay! First one was in bad shape ( cracked paint etc) but that one i prefer. crazy wood grain and the redline adds look to it! good condition for a 31 yrs old axe, especially a gibson….
May do a blk pickguard though…


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Some of mine...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Pardon the bass and mandolin....


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Pardon the bass and mandolin....


I'd forgotten you have a Halberd. Those things are so attractive. Reminds me of some of the ESP Japan artist guitars


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alberto7 said:


> I'd forgotten you have a Halberd. Those things are so attractive. Reminds me of some of the ESP Japan artist guitars



The funny thing is I specced it after one of my favorite player's ESP sig.  Phat Cat neck, L500XL bridge and plastic knob. Then he ditched the Phat Cat for another L500, and so did I.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The funny thing is I specced it after one of my favorite player's ESP sig.  Phat Cat neck, L500XL bridge and plastic knob. Then he ditched the Phat Cat for another L500, and so did I.


Hah go figure! Who's the guitarist?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Alberto7 said:


> Hah go figure! Who's the guitarist?



Leda. One of the Kami Band guitarists. He used to play in Deluhi and had an ESP sig.











My friend owns that exact model.


----------



## Alberto7

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Leda. One of the Kami Band guitarists. He used to play in Deluhi and had an ESP sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend owns that exact model.


Ooohhh Leda Cygnus, yeah that guy friggin rips. I love Babymetal, but I've always thought the real heroes there are the band. They're super tight. That ESP looks like a classic take on the FTM33, (though I guess technically the FTM came after ) I really like it.


----------



## mbardu

this is the best guitar ever


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Some more of mine...


----------



## John




----------



## John




----------



## NCASO96

Rocka Rolla said:


> Some more of mine...
> 
> 
> View attachment 103716


love the middle, blonde non-pickguard LP. Very cool! what pups are those?


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Nick Castelluccio said:


> love the middle, blonde non-pickguard LP. Very cool! what pups are those?


Thank you, sir! I think it originally came with Burstbucker Pros but it's got some Duncans in it now (JB/59). It's also got a flamed maple neck...


----------



## Kaura

Finally some sunlight. Here's my Fender/Squier matching headstock collection.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Yes. Very colorful.


----------



## oracles

Probably my favourite CU24 I've owned


----------



## mbardu

mbardu said:


> this is the best guitar ever
> 
> 
> View attachment 103653



My view of the headstock while I play.




Geeez I love this guitar...


----------



## jaxadam

oracles said:


> Probably my favourite CU24 I've owned



Gorgeous man. Clean and classy.


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Any G&L fans onboard? Took this one out today to lay down some single coil tones and thought I'd share...


----------



## eelblack2

PC1 Adrenalize


----------



## eelblack2

All maple N4


----------



## eelblack2

Lee version of acoustic jumbo


----------



## eelblack2

Shenker


----------



## eelblack2

VC signatures


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

mbardu said:


> this is the best guitar ever
> 
> 
> View attachment 103653


this is a vandermeij right? was it a custom for you?


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104544



Good god where did these pink majesties come from? Also, serious question, are you a dealer or just an avid collector? The guitars youve been posting are just glorious.


----------



## eelblack2

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Good god where did these pink majesties come from? Also, serious question, are you a dealer or just an avid collector? The guitars youve been posting are just glorious.


Not a dealer, just an old guy enjoying life and my hobbies.  It’s fun to share stuff! 
These pink were a limited PDN run, I have a matching Stingray 5 in same color. 

Here’s my current favorite JP6, with an Ebony board off a stealth.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## CanserDYI

Rumor has it @eelblack2 's house is made of guitars. Foundation and all.


----------



## eelblack2

CanserDYI said:


> Rumor has it @eelblack2 's house is made of guitars. Foundation and all.


Hookers, weed, guitars….ya know how it goes


----------



## mbardu

TheInvisibleHand said:


> this is a vandermeij right? was it a custom for you?



Yes and yes.
I did quickly try a second hand one to get a feel of what to expect, but ultimately I did have a pretty specific idea of what I wanted (some of which not super common), so had it built custom.
More than well worth it.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

mbardu said:


> Yes and yes.
> I did quickly try a second hand one get a feel of what to expect, but ultimately I did have a pretty specific idea of what I wanted (some of which not super common), so had it built custom.
> More than well worth it.


I had one for a bit. Really great guitar. The aesthetic of his shape is so appealing. And his fretboard work is almost unparalleled.


----------



## mbardu

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I had one for a bit. Really great guitar. The aesthetic of his shape is so appealing. And his fretboard work is almost unparalleled.



Oh yeah... Didn't you have the long scale limba one? Looked great too, but i wanted some of that blackmachine look and _needed_ a 594 scale plus a few other things.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

mbardu said:


> Oh yeah... Didn't you have the long scale limba one? Looked great too, but i wanted some of that blackmachine look and _needed_ a 594 scale plus a few other things.


Yeah, the long scale was the main reason I sold it. Long scale 6s feel odd. But everything else was awesome.


----------



## Mboogie7

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104547



Love the mystic dream color and very cool to hear you're just a dude who loves his hobbies and frankly, collects some of the coolest stuff I've ever seen!

Out of curiosity - Do you have a certain 1 or 2 guitars out of your incredible collection that just... speak to you more than the others?


----------



## eelblack2

Mboogie7 said:


> Love the mystic dream color and very cool to hear you're just a dude who loves his hobbies and frankly, collects some of the coolest stuff I've ever seen!
> 
> Out of curiosity - Do you have a certain 1 or 2 guitars out of your incredible collection that just... speak to you more than the others?


I actually have the first Mystic Dream ever, Petrucci’s last LACS 7( Pre MM deal) I’ll shoot a pic tomorrow. 

Most playtime 6 ever is definitely the pink tiger NightSwan in the bottom corner


----------



## eelblack2

Few MOAR


----------



## eelblack2

Red Polka might be 2nd on playtime count


----------



## Alberto7

eelblack2 said:


> I actually have the first Mystic Dream ever, Petrucci’s last LACS 7( Pre MM deal) I’ll shoot a pic tomorrow.
> 
> Most playtime 6 ever is definitely the pink tiger NightSwan in the bottom corner
> View attachment 104550


Holy fuckin smokes. I would LOVE to see those two guitars!

Keep posting em!


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## eelblack2

Not too many of these. Actual John Sykes sig, complete with Jack azz ground wire and brass nut


----------



## eelblack2

Neck thru delightful


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Best S I’ve ever owned. Set neck for that LP-like honk


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## scolio1978

ive entered the extended realm. 277 came tuned b to b


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## Seabeast2000

Madon I'm overwhelmed @eelblack2


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## mastapimp

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104613


Very similar to mine. Hardtail w/ piezo.


----------



## odibrom

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104648





mastapimp said:


> Very similar to mine. Hardtail w/ piezo.
> View attachment 104717




These 2 don't belong in this thread... but since they're both gorgeous, I'll let them pass without reporting to the forum's administration services... 

... just kidding... move along, move along...


----------



## budda

Trial of the new uploading i read about?




Resized and it rotated 90 degrees


----------



## eelblack2

mastapimp said:


> Very similar to mine. Hardtail w/ piezo.
> View attachment 104717


I’m pretty sure I copied your Chili pepper from the site, and tossed on the Floyd. Excellent taste!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

eelblack2 said:


> I’m pretty sure I copied your Chili pepper from the site, and tossed on the Floyd. Excellent taste!


just stopped in to say your collection is ridiculous. Carry on.


----------



## eelblack2

Ordered on same day as this one lol


----------



## eelblack2

Fully scalloped board on this one. Sort of a YinYang Malmstrudel vibe


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Dammit, who spilled XMC all over the place???! 

Hmmm can only attach 10…….


----------



## technomancer

Damnit @eelblack2 I'm getting an RSI just from scrolling through and liking all these photos


----------



## eelblack2

But MAAAAaaa….it GLOWS in the DARK


----------



## eelblack2

Ok…you’re gonna start in the upper left corner, and WORK your way down. No, don’t come back until you’ve played them all. Sweeps in all keys, major and minor, and don’t get cheap on the 7ths. Don wanna hear it’s HARD…this is swirl calisthenics


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Ok…you’re gonna start in the upper left corner, and WORK your way down. No, don’t come back until you’ve played them all. Sweeps in all keys, major and minor, and don’t get cheap on the 7ths. Don wanna hear it’s HARD…this is swirl calisthenics
> View attachment 104742



Between you and the Gila Guitars guy, I think that's just about all of them lol


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Between you and the Gila Guitars guy, I think that's just about all of them lol


I one calculated the % of total runs between Brett and I, and it was definitely up there. I only stopped at 10 due to limit lol


----------



## soliloquy

budda said:


> Trial of the new uploading i read about?
> 
> View attachment 104718
> 
> 
> Resized and it rotated 90 degrees




That something new i see? Whats up with the teaser?! i demand more details....please?


----------



## budda

soliloquy said:


> That something new i see? Whats up with the teaser?! i demand more details....please?


Its my SC594 SH braz, pretty sure the ngd thread is around. 

I would post a new NGD from the weekend if the site wasnt gonna rotate my damn photos!


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Jesus christ shut this shit down already, dick already exploded from being so erect.


----------



## eelblack2

Few mo Framus


----------



## eelblack2

All the things Hamer is/was, in one guitar


----------



## eelblack2

Holoskulls


----------



## eelblack2

Watson with all the parts intact, including locking nut


----------



## eelblack2

Fath doubleneck


----------



## eelblack2

Old old school S type


----------



## eelblack2

Flamin Diablo


----------



## eelblack2

Reverse CA


----------



## odibrom

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 104814
> Fath doubleneck


... this one is not technically a 6 stringer...


----------



## narad

odibrom said:


> ... this one is not technically a 6 stringer...



It should have been appropriately cropped.


----------



## Rocka Rolla

Some more of my G&L's...


----------



## F0rte

My Blackmachine B2 - Koa (right), and my Custom Carillion Hellcat 6 - Tasmanian Blackwood (left)

Haven’t posted NGD’s, yet. Intend to this weekend.


----------



## eelblack2

Ever get kinky like this? I sort of sit on a giant mushroom, while noodling on this and smoking frogs in a hookah Jabba-style


----------



## eelblack2

Vai showing me CB, then years later, it’s at my house. Yay.


----------



## Alberto7

LolWotGuitar said:


> My Blackmachine B2 - Koa (right), and my Custom Carillion Hellcat 6 - Tasmanian Blackwood (left)
> 
> Haven’t posted NGD’s, yet. Intend to this weekend.
> View attachment 104964


Moar pictures please.



eelblack2 said:


> Vai showing me CB, then years later, it’s at my house. Yay.
> View attachment 104970


That's awesome! Cool little piece of personalized art. I love the color scheme and the fact that it has his son's hand outline.


----------



## F0rte

Alberto7 said:


> Moar pictures please.
> 
> 
> That's awesome! Cool little piece of personalized art. I love the color scheme and the fact that it has his son's hand outline.


You get one more here of the B2 to hold you off as I still need to take better pictures of the Carillion, haha.


----------



## Alberto7

LolWotGuitar said:


> You get one more here of the B2 to hold you off as I still need to take better pictures of the Carillion, haha.
> 
> View attachment 104991


Thanks! I'd absolutely never pay what people ask for these, but I've always loved the way they look. And koa is my favorite top wood, so double score!


----------



## eelblack2

Another sweetass Framus


----------



## soliloquy

eelblack2 said:


> Another sweetass Framus
> View attachment 105074




i am pretty ignorant when it comes to guitar finishes, but i cant imagine this would have been easy to do. Clear quote taped off? then add blue, then add the shading, then some other steps?

Or is the dragon cut out a decal slapped onto of the blue finish?

either way, though not my thing, this looks beautiful!


----------



## Marked Man

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yes. Very colorful.
> 
> View attachment 103960
> 
> 
> View attachment 103961



That's a Wall of POWER!!

What's the quick summary on the MI head compared to the Boogies, etc? I'm not familiar with MI.


----------



## eelblack2

Random mix


----------



## eelblack2

More random mix


----------



## eelblack2

Heaviest playtime Charvel 6


----------



## eelblack2

Not so random mix


----------



## eelblack2

When I play Hellecasters tunes extremely hai


----------



## eelblack2

And less hai version


----------



## eelblack2

U gonna put yer eye out with this one


----------



## eelblack2

That bird would BITE you


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Not so random mix
> View attachment 105111



Now I know why I can never find a Vandenberg Custom 

Seriously though I gave up a while ago because they have gotten ludicrously expensive


----------



## eelblack2

Oops, yeah, between David and I, think we have most of them. Here’s the only bass ever built, while at it


----------



## josh1

eelblack2 said:


> More random mix
> View attachment 105108


Love the Charvel and the Kramer. Awesome guitars.


----------



## STRHelvete

New guitar day! I figure I'll post the before pic before modding the shit out of it.


----------



## eelblack2

For a change of pace


----------



## eelblack2

My other JJ guitar. Dig those pickups….that guy more hai than I am


----------



## mastapimp

eelblack2 said:


> Random mix


This may be the first Luxxtone I've seen posted here. Been checking them out for the last couple years and have considered putting in an order for a Machete. Safe to say if you like classic Charvels, Luxxtone is a good alternative?


----------



## eelblack2

mastapimp said:


> This may be the first Luxxtone I've seen posted here. Been checking them out for the last couple years and have considered putting in an order for a Machete. Safe to say if you like classic Charvels, Luxxtone is a good alternative?


O hells yes. Comparable to Charvel CS level quality


----------



## eelblack2

1 of 10 Fender blue gray fade burst


----------



## soliloquy

/\ I usually dont like:
Strats
pick guards
Strats with pick guards
cream hardwear
bolt on necks
etc


But that is one classy looking guitar!!


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Marked Man said:


> That's a Wall of POWER!!
> 
> What's the quick summary on the MI head compared to the Boogies, etc? I'm not familiar with MI.



The Megalith sounds like a mutant Recto with some German (Uber, Herbert) sound thrown in the mix. It has three eq character modes (1st sounds like a Herbert, 2nd sounds like a Recto, 3rd is somewhat like a Mark but not quite). It has a scoop control like a Herbert and tons of switches that control gain structure, sizzle, and tightness. So, you get a lot of sounds from loose to really punchy and precise stuff. The gain feels and sounds like a Recto with how dry and big the low end is. But it can get saturated, no problem.


----------



## gunshow86de

Strange bedfellows indeed....


----------



## STRHelvete

First family photo of 2022


----------



## odibrom

gunshow86de said:


> Strange bedfellows indeed....


This photo is super funny (in a good way). On the foreground we see some classics... and then a Strandberg... ok... but then, in the background we get an ERG... with the crooked frets... followed by a mandolin...? Crazy contrast...


----------



## gunshow86de

odibrom said:


> This photo is super funny (in ain the background we get an ERG... with the crooked frets... followed by a mandolin...?


It's funny how comparable in size the mandolin is to the Strandberg. I guess, technically, they are both 8 strings.


----------



## nikt

gunshow86de said:


> Strange bedfellows indeed....



AX110XL, had it , loved it, regret I sold mine.


----------



## gunshow86de

nikt said:


> AX110XL, had it , loved it, regret I sold mine.


Oh yeah, best $120 I ever spent on Craigslist.


----------



## cardinal

soliloquy said:


> /\ I usually dont like:
> Strats
> pick guards
> Strats with pick guards
> cream hardwear
> bolt on necks
> etc



I feel personally attacked


----------



## soliloquy

cardinal said:


> I feel personally attacked




just my personal opinion. I feel that my opinion was corrupted due to SO MANY guitars cater to that style, and in so many different price points. Its kind of over saturated market.

as in, i think, with the exception of Gibson/Epiphone, pretty much every other brand of guitars has a strat (not super strat, but specifically a strat) offering as an entry level, and maybe even a mid point guitar. 


not hating on the higher end stuff like Suhr, or what not. Just that i find the market super over saturated with strats, and its kind of hard to tell them apart.


----------



## STRHelvete

soliloquy said:


> /\ I usually dont like:
> Strats
> pick guards
> Strats with pick guards
> cream hardwear
> bolt on necks
> strings
> headstocks
> bodies
> knobs
> tuners
> fret markers
> frets
> pickups
> guitars
> music
> life
> you
> etc
> 
> 
> But that is one classy looking guitar!!


----------



## cardinal

soliloquy said:


> just my personal opinion. I feel that my opinion was corrupted due to SO MANY guitars cater to that style, and in so many different price points. Its kind of over saturated market.
> 
> as in, i think, with the exception of Gibson/Epiphone, pretty much every other brand of guitars has a strat (not super strat, but specifically a strat) offering as an entry level, and maybe even a mid point guitar.
> 
> 
> not hating on the higher end stuff like Suhr, or what not. Just that i find the market super over saturated with strats, and its kind of hard to tell them apart.


I'm just joking with you. I love everything about Strats and as a 7- and 8- string guy, I assure you the market is the opposite of oversaturated.


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> I feel personally attacked


Right there with you lol


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## STRHelvete

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105472


Wayment....I need moar pics and info


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2

Kotzen sigs


----------



## eelblack2

4 pack 90th theme


----------



## Noodler

Are all these guitars your posting yours @eelblack2? If so, you have one hell of a collection!


----------



## eelblack2

Vandenberg guys freak over this one. It’s Billy Gibbons #2 Vandy, built like a 59 Paul. His other Vandy is the Viva Las Vegas one.


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> First family photo of 2022
> View attachment 105317


Said it before and ill say it again, but that "LPC" ML is fuckin hot fire.


----------



## budda

@eelblack2 so whats for sale


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## CrushingAnvil

How come I landed on the page with all the crazy guitars? lol


----------



## 7stringDemon

Wow, I thought I was cool until i saw some S540-OL's behind me... That's the ultimate Saber.

Just "completed" the refinish on my 540 as well, I did a very bad job 








And this is what happens when you waste money on the wrong parts, but you are determined to use them.




Good thing 3D printers exist.

And Cats...


----------



## odibrom

7stringDemon said:


> (...) And this is what happens when you waste money on the wrong parts, but you are determined to use them.
> 
> View attachment 105578
> 
> (...)


... at first I thought you went for a Freeway blade switch, but then I saw the EMGs... so you bought a regular 5 way switch, Fender sized...? These use Ibanez sized switches and the VLX91 fits pretty well, you could get one of those and bring the guitar back to its original thickness...


----------



## 7stringDemon

odibrom said:


> ... at first I thought you went for a Freeway blade switch, but then I saw the EMGs... so you bought a regular 5 way switch, Fender sized...? These use Ibanez sized switches and the VLX91 fits pretty well, you could get one of those and bring the guitar back to its original thickness...



Its the EMG solderless 5-Way Strat style. I really wanted to try solderless to make adding future electronics a little easier, but i don't think it worked. The pickups still dont even work right .
I actually have the stock electronics all in tact. I like them too, definitely a good enough tone for me. I just wanted to burn through some of these EMGs i have laying around. Plus, I love the look of the closed covers on the S series. 

The stock switch actually sticks out now as well (only by about 1/16"). The finish was super thick, so when it was removed, I probably made the body close to 1/8" thinner. And on a body this thin, that 1/8" was vital to its function. It's alright though, if this whole EMG plan fails, I can always go back to some passives with the stock switch and a thinner plate shim.


----------



## odibrom

7stringDemon said:


> Its the EMG solderless 5-Way Strat style. I really wanted to try solderless to make adding future electronics a little easier, but i don't think it worked. The pickups still dont even work right .
> I actually have the stock electronics all in tact. I like them too, definitely a good enough tone for me. I just wanted to burn through some of these EMGs i have laying around. Plus, I love the look of the closed covers on the S series.
> 
> The stock switch actually sticks out now as well (only by about 1/16"). The finish was super thick, so when it was removed, I probably made the body close to 1/8" thinner. And on a body this thin, that 1/8" was vital to its function. It's alright though, if this whole EMG plan fails, I can always go back to some passives with the stock switch and a thinner plate shim.


Seems like a plan, keep us posted!

I'm not sure if the original switch fits the EMGs, since most cheap ones are one trick pony kind of switches to work ONLY with passive pickups... The Ibanez VLX91 super switch fits pretty well in the cavity and gives you multiple options, either for active or passive pickups.

... that cover shim looks to be as thick as the guitar's thinnest moment...


----------



## 7stringDemon

odibrom said:


> Seems like a plan, keep us posted!
> 
> I'm not sure if the original switch fits the EMGs, since most cheap ones are one trick pony kind of switches to work ONLY with passive pickups... The Ibanez VLX91 super switch fits pretty well in the cavity and gives you multiple options, either for active or passive pickups.
> 
> ... that cover shim looks to be as thick as the guitar's thinnest moment...



Ill look into it, thanks! 

Yeah, its a half inch thick including the cavity cover. I never measured the thinnest part of the body, but its got to be close to the same  So far it actually has helped as an anchoring point when using a strap. I was expecting it to be way less comfortable than it actually is.


----------



## odibrom

7stringDemon said:


> (...) I was expecting it to be way less comfortable than it actually is.



Well, one gets used to whatever fits a purpose I guess. If it doesn't bother you, cool, no problem there... and yeah, it's not a place where it matter much that additional thickness in this particular context. Keep us posted on your experiences!


----------



## eelblack2

Playing the Ebony-boarded Sunburst Tiger tonight. I forgot how 50’s V neck strat-like these were. Just delicious.


----------



## Leviathus

Reverse banana headstocks rule.


----------



## eelblack2

Interesting note, Screamin Demon is no longer standard issue on his guitars, it seems like they are all Super V’s now.

Jesu, it’s 18.3k resistance!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

it here


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Felt like I was missing a mahogany set-neck something-or-other and have spent too much recently to justify any of the big boys, so picked up a nice used Solo-II Custom:


----------



## RevDrucifer

This was a 28-year dream come true. My initial drive to start playing guitar came as a result of my dad taking me to see Floyd in ‘94 when I was 11. Hearing Gilmour rip through a stadium was life changing and not knowing a thing about guitars, his red Strat looked so futuristic and sleek to me. 

Over time my influences changed and I got other guitars to suit the styles I was playing, but a replica of the Gilmour CAR Strat was always on my mind. After looking at used prices for ‘57 AVRI’s and not getting along with the neck specs, I decided to go the MJT/Musikraft route and couldn’t be happier-




Callaham V/N bridge w/ shorted Gilmour bar
Tusq self-lubricating nut
EMG DG-20 pickups

This thing already plays like a dream but I’m giving it a week to settle in with everything at tension before making any further adjustments. I can already tell I’ll have to take some tension off the truss rod and file the nut just a pinch, but outside of that it took all of 45 minutes to actually screw everything together, install the trem claw and set it up. 

And the “Sorrow” intro using my FM9 rig (at apartment volume….no feedback )


----------



## maliciousteve

^Red Strat is awesome. Gilmour got me into playing after my Dad put on The Wall through his stereo. But the red strat of his was always my favourite after seeing the Delicate Sound of Thunder and Pulse shows on video.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> View attachment 105904


Oh no, the no logo guys got you too?!


----------



## eelblack2

That’s a McNaught one-off guitar. ESP wouldn’t dare, lol!

I was curious what a set-thru Kamikaze would feel like. Results were excellent!


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Today's arrival (and possibly the worst packaged guitar I've ever received, but thankfully all in one piece): G&L USA Fullerton Deluxe Legacy HSS in Sublime Green:




I bloody love this thing already.


----------



## NazVonGates

My partner got me this one today. The tech wasn't in so I'll bring it back later. Needs some fret polish. Neck adjustment. And maybe the bridge pickup isn't connected correctly for the split coil. Gets really quiet compared to the neck. 

Schecter reaper 6.


----------



## eelblack2

Such an oddball I had to grab it. Burnt Pine with a Walnut and Ebony neck ??! WUT?!


----------



## eelblack2

Do any 1337 Fender aficionados know why Fender American Design disappears some years, then back, but even more limited, than before? There was a time you could call up, and get even reverse 70’s headstocks. Color and wood choices were tame, but headstock, neck shape, and bridge choice were cool things. I guess a reducing costs thing, or??? It’s was actually once, pretty cool.


----------



## eelblack2

And Masterbuilt…..I’m kinda toying the idea of getting the Targaryen Strat. Will I be amazed or…..?


----------



## eelblack2

Now put the two musings together….A Targaryen Strat….with a reverse headstock. I’m pretty sure that would be cool……


----------



## eelblack2

Then if you did the strat, and that was in fact, cool, you’d have to do all three, the set. That would make sense….


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Then if you did the strat, and that was in fact, cool, you’d have to do all three, the set. That would make sense….



Having been on a major strat kick for the last year or so this sounds like a great idea


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Do any 1337 Fender aficionados know why Fender American Design disappears some years, then back, but even more limited, than before? There was a time you could call up, and get even reverse 70’s headstocks. Color and wood choices were tame, but headstock, neck shape, and bridge choice were cool things. I guess a reducing costs thing, or??? It’s was actually once, pretty cool.



Wow, all this time and this is the first I'm hearing of this. I thought it was production or custom shop, nothing in between.


----------



## Seabeast2000

eelblack2 said:


> Then if you did the strat, and that was in fact, cool, you’d have to do all three, the set. That would make sense….



Dragons and titties theme?


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Aaaaand the current #1...




I should really get around to some NGD posts...


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## estin

^ thats sweet, best looking PRS i have seen.


----------



## nikt

Sound sample? 



Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106242


----------



## Rachmaninoff

Droptune666 said:


> View attachment 106242



Actually this one reminded me of a toilet seat.


----------



## Steinmetzify




----------



## Rocka Rolla

A few pointies...


----------



## Amenthea

vibrantgermancities said:


> Aaaaand the current #1...
> 
> 
> I should really get around to some NGD posts...



I've just spent the best part of 30mins trying to find out what this is. S2 Studio? BM Sig model? I can't find it anywhere with those controls and a maple fingerboard


----------



## vibrantgermancities

Amenthea said:


> I've just spent the best part of 30mins trying to find out what this is. S2 Studio? BM Sig model? I can't find it anywhere with those controls and a maple fingerboard


It is indeed the Brent Mason signature - they came in both rosewood and maple. I first tried one (maple, white-wash finish) back in 2013 when they first came out (I think) and at the time I spent ages agonising over it because it would have been the first time I'd spent circa £2k on a guitar... before I could decide, my then-partner came back from getting tattooed earlier than I expected so I figured the decision had been made for me and I left without it. Ended up buying something else (a Mayo) that summer that I never quite bonded with and was never again in a position to pick up a BM and eventually they were discontinued. 

Anyway, this one popped up recently and I recklessly immediately sold a Suhr (that I'd traded a PRS for that I'd bought with the money from selling the Mayo... coming full circle) to buy it without trying it or anything. Zero regrets. It fucking rules. Should have just bought the one nine years ago, but you live and learn!


----------



## Amenthea

vibrantgermancities said:


> It is indeed the Brent Mason signature - they came in both rosewood and maple. I first tried one (maple, white-wash finish) back in 2013 when they first came out (I think) and at the time I spent ages agonising over it because it would have been the first time I'd spent circa £2k on a guitar... before I could decide, my then-partner came back from getting tattooed earlier than I expected so I figured the decision had been made for me and I left without it. Ended up buying something else (a Mayo) that summer that I never quite bonded with and was never again in a position to pick up a BM and eventually they were discontinued.
> 
> Anyway, this one popped up recently and I recklessly immediately sold a Suhr (that I'd traded a PRS for that I'd bought with the money from selling the Mayo... coming full circle) to buy it without trying it or anything. Zero regrets. It fucking rules. Should have just bought the one nine years ago, but you live and learn!


Love this  Glad you finally got it! I had that exact thing happen with a Hamer Californian waaaay back in either 99 or 2000/2001 in a guitar shop in London. Should have got it there and then but left it, and I only finally managed to get one a few years ago from Ebay. Like yours it just plays SO well but these things seem to make their way to us eventually like they are meant to be.


----------



## crackout

The gang.


----------



## STRHelvete

Rocka Rolla said:


> A few pointies...
> 
> View attachment 106368


I like what you've got going on here.


----------



## Iron1




----------



## BabUShka

Bought a new LTD EC1000 today. This one has BKP Rebel Yell set, that I sold to him a year ago. Mint condition! tahts my 3rd EC1000.
Fantastic guitars. Those LTD's are my favourite guitars of all times, and I have some expensive USA/Japan guitars in my collection.


----------



## eelblack2




----------



## eelblack2




----------



## josh1




----------



## josh1




----------



## eelblack2

Steve Stevens, yo.


----------



## BabUShka

Spring is here.


----------



## BabUShka

Picked up This RG550 Genesis today. We are trading guitars for a week, before we decide if the trade stands or not.

Not a big fan of the green pickguard, but still hoping that the trade will go on permanently. I like the finish of the body and the maple neck. It plays very nice, compared to other RG's Ive owned. I used to own a 80's RG, but to be honedt this one feels smoother to me.


----------



## Leviathus

That's quite the color scheme with the plastics. It's like a selection of condiments. MKR + bleu cheese and tuna or something along those lines.


----------



## BabUShka

True. 9


Leviathus said:


> That's quite the color scheme with the plastics. It's like a selection of condiments. MKR + bleu cheese and tuna or something along those lines.



True. Most of my guitars are black with rosewood/ebony freboard , so I was looking for something to compansate for that. 

We''ll see if i will keep it this way, or make some mods. I think the stock ones looks nice with black pickguard. The body actually have a much lighter finish that the phoyo shows, it changes drastically with different light an angles.


----------



## Protestheriphery

josh1 said:


> View attachment 106622
> View attachment 106623


Been a minute since I've seen a 2010's Schecter pimped out w abalone.


----------



## John




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Spicypickles

Protestheriphery said:


> Been a minute since I've seen a 2010's Schecter pimped out w abalone.


That would be black pearloid


----------



## ZXIIIT

Always liked Dean Vs, finally got one without the massive headstock.


----------



## Droptune666

Welcome to Iowa Mother F*ckers!


----------



## Xaeldaren

Badass!


----------



## eelblack2

Small boutique builder in US, LEF Guitars. This guy is pretty good!


----------



## eelblack2

Fun with strange woods, stainless frets, and 720 deep pocket mods.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Fun with strange woods, stainless frets, and 720 deep pocket mods.


Iceman with a Strat head is the awesomeness that I didn't know I needed


----------



## BabUShka

This finish is so nice, it changes in different Light settings.


----------



## BabUShka

ZXIIIT said:


> Always liked Dean Vs, finally got one without the massive headstock.


Thatsa nice one! Whats the model name?


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Iceman with a Strat head is the awesomeness that I didn't know I needed


I’m starting to get where Gilbert was going with the Fireman and strat-like electronics and bridge, on an Iceman body. It sounds like the biggest tele you’ve ever heard, with all that body mass. Definitely the guitar a Pirate would play, Iceman with strat head. I’ve got another one coming in holoflake with strat head, all Wenge neck…..I’m going Space Pirate next……


----------



## eelblack2

String thru body and dense metal bridge saddles changes the whole paradigm of the Iceman


----------



## technomancer

cardinal said:


> Iceman with a Strat head is the awesomeness that I didn't know I needed



You know if somebody had described that to me I would have never bought into it, but that actually works really well visually.


----------



## odibrom

technomancer said:


> You know if somebody had described that to me I would have never bought into it, but that actually works really well visually.


... no it doesn't...


----------



## STRHelvete

odibrom said:


> ... no it doesn't...


Shut up, Meg.


----------



## BComer

goth_fiend said:


>


You can't fool me! That's a bottle opener!


----------



## BComer

Chandler no caster from 1992. Hollow strat body. Quartersawn maple with graphite rods. Handmade, no computers. Most stable guitar I've ever owned. Anderson H3+ bridge, Kinman neck and bridge. Gotoh steel 6 post trem FTW. LSR tuners.

MIK 2000 Ibanez S470. 

Not pictured 1986 Taylor 510. (Getting new frets).


----------



## BComer

Kinman. Kinman neck and middle. Dude makes killer noiseless single coils.


----------



## BComer

eelblack2 said:


> String thru body and dense metal bridge saddles changes the whole paradigm of the Iceman


Nice! I bet that strat shaped wood one sounds amazing.


----------



## ZXIIIT

BabUShka said:


> Thatsa nice one! Whats the model name?


Thanks! It's a Dean V-X with a Dean Baby neck.


----------



## Protestheriphery

Droptune666 said:


> Welcome to Iowa Mother F*ckers!
> View attachment 106821
> View attachment 106822
> 
> View attachment 106820


Gotta love these early 00's PRS. Especially the 00's guitarists' take on these instruments, ie Pete Loeffler's. Simple and brutal. I tried an 02 c22 at Guitar Center recently. It had plenty of vibe to it, to match the well played condition.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## mmr007

I thought to myself...what would Yngwie do and the answer obviously was slap an EMG in that strat. ....I'm being told I need to check my source on that. Apparently the Ferrari sticker is correct though. And the go fast stickers are effective. I noticed an immediately 1.5 second knocked off my 0-60 time starting a run up the fretboard


----------



## soliloquy

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 107131
> 
> View attachment 107132
> 
> View attachment 107133



I always wondered what the RGA (this, and the plain maple cap one) would look with a maple fret board.
If that works for you, whenever you need a fret change, and if the neck is relatively affordable, try that?


----------



## SonicBlur

BabUShka said:


> Picked up This RG550 Genesis today. We are trading guitars for a week, before we decide if the trade stands or not.
> 
> Not a big fan of the green pickguard, but still hoping that the trade will go on permanently. I like the finish of the body and the maple neck. It plays very nice, compared to other RG's Ive owned. I used to own a 80's RG, but to be honedt this one feels smoother to me.
> 
> View attachment 106661


I love those crazy colors! If you keep it, leave the color scheme! It looks cool AF!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

soliloquy said:


> I always wondered what the RGA (this, and the plain maple cap one) would look with a maple fret board.
> If that works for you, whenever you need a fret change, and if the neck is relatively affordable, try that?



A nice piece of birrdseye maple would certainly look great on it.


----------



## ThomasUV777

Here is a random pic of my 6-string






I'll just casually walk away now.


----------



## eelblack2

In the holy shit rare category, I finally found a red Yamaha Saraceno, to go with my Plaid’s. These are rare like the red 540S7’s


----------



## eelblack2

Projects going, got my hands on a SS100 body, it’s getting an all maple reverse strat head, half scalloped neck, and titanium Floyd 

Three Hapas guitars in black, 6, 7, and 8 string, going to Burntaxe in UK for laser etching, like these.


----------



## technomancer

That SS is going to be killer 

Those laser etches look fantastic too


----------



## eelblack2

Two more LEF guitars nearly done. This guy has SKILLS. Both getting Suhr DA sets.


----------



## eelblack2

Look at the back of that V neck???! Gaaaadddddammmmm!


----------



## eelblack2

LEF 7 of this just ordered too.


----------



## mmr007




----------



## mmr007




----------



## mmr007




----------



## eelblack2

Grabbed two Fiores, they look very promising. Silver Sky I wasn’t wowed, but these may do the trick. Should be here this week.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Grabbed two Fiores, they look very promising. Silver Sky I wasn’t wowed, but these may do the trick. Should be here this week.


Wish the Silver Sky had a flatter radius. These Flores look neat but I vastly prefer a rosewood board. Otherwise they look killer!


----------



## eelblack2

cardinal said:


> Wish the Silver Sky had a flatter radius. These Flores look neat but I vastly prefer a rosewood board. Otherwise they look killer!


I hear ya on the rosewood. I’m kinda the same way, on the maple-lovers side. I spent 20+ years on a Pacer with maple board, maple is almost second nature, after that long on only ONE guitar. That’s when I was a young broke-ass. Thankfully those days have passed lol. But funny, can’t give up the maple, to this day. It’s just psychologically “snappy”, to me, even though FB is hard to prove an actual, audible, difference.


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> I hear ya on the rosewood. I’m kinda the same way, on the maple-lovers side. I spent 20+ years on a Pacer with maple board, maple is almost second nature, after that long on only ONE guitar. That’s when I was a young broke-ass. Thankfully those days have passed lol. But funny, can’t give up the maple, to this day. It’s just psychologically “snappy”, to me, even though FB is hard to prove an actual, audible, difference.


That's awesome. Yeah, I hear no reliable difference with different woods or fretboards. Some guitars just sound better than others. But I generally just prefer the look and feel of rosewood. Seen too many ebony boards crack to be comfortable with those. 

The Charvel-style oiled maple board feels great, though.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Drunk ginger metal


----------



## IbanezDaemon

MTM:


----------



## mmr007

IbanezDaemon said:


> MTM:
> 
> View attachment 107513


I seriously need to get one of those.....


----------



## mmr007

I just picked this up. This is my first KH602 with the bone breakers. I like these a lot...not as much as the hetset which I basically put in everything now but they are an improvement over a 81/85. I also lucked out with how dark the fretboard is. I had no idea what to expect when it came because some of these have VERY light boards


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Steinmetzify said:


> Drunk ginger metal



That is one classy looking Caparison!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

mmr007 said:


> I seriously need to get one of those.....



Great guitars! Hope you can score one. The last 4 you have posted on this page are jaw droppers.....wow!!


----------



## mmr007

IbanezDaemon said:


> Great guitars! Hope you can score one. The last 4 you have posted on this page are jaw droppers.....wow!!


Trust me...that is my next guitar after seeing that pic. It reminds me of the RG2620 (looks wise) but better (at least as far as specs I want in a guitar)


----------



## chipchappy

'96 PRS Custom 24 on the left in platinum metallic, '94 Custom 22 on the right in violin amber sunburst


----------



## Church2224

Here are a few


----------



## kidmendel

chipchappy said:


> '96 PRS Custom 24 on the left in platinum metallic, '94 Custom 22 on the right in violin amber sunburst


Very very very nice!


----------



## eelblack2

Final Fantasy 14 strat, serial 420. That works.


----------



## mastapimp

eelblack2 said:


> Final Fantasy 14 strat, serial 420. That works.


LOL, this guitar popped up in a musiczoo facebook ad this morning while I was taking a dump. Did you get the same notification and jump on it?


----------



## STRHelvete




----------



## eelblack2

mastapimp said:


> LOL, this guitar popped up in a musiczoo facebook ad this morning while I was taking a dump. Did you get the same notification and jump on it?


Totally purchased pre-dump!


----------



## eelblack2

I washed my hands after, too.


----------



## eelblack2

Fanboi matching pick gem set…..


----------



## Samark

Haven't played it yet as it's in Melbourne with my folks. But am really happy with how it turned out. 

Ruben is an ex-Maton master builder, based in Melbourne, Aus. Specs are black limba body, quilt top, mahogany neck, ebony board, maple neck binding, faux binding on body and front/rear headstock, hipshot bridge, can't remember pickups but something cool. Awesome guitar and am really stoked.


----------



## John

Samark said:


> Haven't played it yet as it's in Melbourne with my folks. But am really happy with how it turned out.
> 
> Ruben is an ex-Maton master builder, based in Melbourne, Aus. Specs are black limba body, quilt top, mahogany neck, ebony board, maple neck binding, faux binding on body and front/rear headstock, hipshot bridge, can't remember pickups but something cool. Awesome guitar and am really stoked.



It's always nice to see another LP-style guitar done well. No cutting corners, etc. In many ways, it reminds me of my 6 string custom (also an LP-style build) and I think that's cool too.

On a lighter and more comical note, somewhere in the distance Mark Agnesi is wailing and grinding teeth over the authenticity.


----------



## jwguitar

Here is my Hagstrom 67 ii Viking reissue!


----------



## Ant78

Partscaster I finished up this weekend.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

I just can't get enough of this guitar. Despite being a fraction of the cost of some stuff I've owned, it is as good as anything I've ever played. It feels and sounds superb.


----------



## Protestheriphery

This one came fresh out of the box today, hence the goofy sticker on the tone knob.


----------



## eelblack2

Not many USA strats with Floyd standard, much less Stainless frets, so I grabbed this silver burst Ultra Luxe


----------



## technomancer

eelblack2 said:


> Not many USA strats with Floyd standard, much less Stainless frets, so I grabbed this silver burst Ultra Luxe



Nice  I have the black one... not a huge fan of the bridge pickup but it's serviceable. I've got a new guard and pups here for mine if I ever get around to wiring it up


----------



## Church2224

Couple more...


----------



## FancyFish

An in-progress pic of my first partscaster!


----------



## cardinal

eelblack2 said:


> Not many USA strats with Floyd standard, much less Stainless frets, so I grabbed this silver burst Ultra Luxe





technomancer said:


> Nice  I have the black one... not a huge fan of the bridge pickup but it's serviceable. I've got a new guard and pups here for mine if I ever get around to wiring it up


How is the fretwork on these? I love the specs, but I like my action lowwwwww (~1mm off the last fret; neck with just barely any relief) and I'm not sure if a production Fender gets there? Would be an instant buy if they do.


----------



## eelblack2

It’s surprisingly decent for USA fretwork. I way prefer JP fret finishing, but the crown and level are spot on. 10-14 compound radius, so the 14 matches an unshimmed Floyd. I’m sticking a 3 fold shim in the neck, right now, then I’ll drop the Floyd back down to match the new tilt. This can totally be set up for low Charvel/Ibanez like performance.


----------



## eelblack2

This color is real nice. Dark Night they call it.


----------



## mmr007

I haven't played this guitar in almost 2 years until recently. Forgot how much I love it. It's in regular rotation again


----------



## eelblack2

Very Red Satch, can’t go wrong with that….


----------



## eelblack2

Check out this very oddball H/S config 540S with a JS1000 neck I found in Europe somewhere. I’ve never seen a H/S S body??!


----------



## CanserDYI

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 107660


Fucking bruh. My GOD.


----------



## STRHelvete

CanserDYI said:


> Fucking bruh. My GOD.


Gold version coming soon


----------



## josh1




----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

My lil Explorer trio.

And yeah, wrong headstock on the EX black metal. It's a b-stock


----------



## odibrom

AlexCorriveau said:


> My lil Explorer trio.
> 
> And yeah, wrong headstock on the EX black metal. It's a b-stock
> View attachment 107992



Epic!


----------



## Esp Griffyn

New purchase. After playing Steve Vai songs on my EVH Frankie for a few weeks, I decided I should get an Ibanez Jem for playing Van Halen songs.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## mmr007

Honeyburst Epiphone Les Paul that came today. Absolutely love it but will be changing the pickups and the knobs. With each new gray hair I get my taste in guitars gets more and more vintage looking


----------



## odibrom

I'm definitely not an LP guy, but that one looks nice...


----------



## BabUShka

Ledning my friends PRS SE. Beautiful guitar.


----------



## MFB

I remember playing one of those at the original Axe Palace location, it played great, I was just a fool who at the time wasn't fond of the thicker neck profile. Nowadays it doesn't make a difference to me, but unfortunately hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## BabUShka

MFB said:


> I remember playing one of those at the original Axe Palace location, it played great, I was just a fool who at the time wasn't fond of the thicker neck profile. Nowadays it doesn't make a difference to me, but unfortunately hindsight is 20/20.



I didnt expect the neck to be that thick, somehow I imagined a slimmer neck profile. But yes, its a very nice guitar. My friend changed the stock pickups to P90 sized Tonerider Rebel 90. I think they suit the guitar very well. Sounds great! If your into Gibson feeling but want something different, this is the guitar for you.


----------



## MantraSky.

My Current Guitars & Amps.....


----------



## jwguitar

Ant78 said:


> Partscaster I finished up this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 107781


The top on your guitar is really stunning


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## manu80

Wanted a cheap Lp
This HB is really great for the price i paid for it
A bit of money in knobs, bridge and tuners changed the pups with some guitarheads gold rush i had left and we’re set
As good as a good epiphone for half of the price


----------



## soliloquy

manu80 said:


> Wanted a cheap Lp
> This HB is really great for the price i paid for it
> A bit of money in knobs, bridge and tuners changed the pups with some guitarheads gold rush i had left and we’re set
> As good as a good epiphone for half of the price
> View attachment 108545
> View attachment 108546
> View attachment 108547


that actually looks significantly better in real photos than those on the website!
how does it play?
How are the frets?
the neck?
the weight?


----------



## manu80

Apparently it’s a l-500 serie
2012 maybe ?
Looks more like a greco/burny in terms of feeling than epiphone. Rather heavy, basswood body.
Frets are fine, don’t think it's been played that much
Good C neck, Nice rosewood that was thirsty when
I got it. Bridge was a bit cheap , replaced it. Electronics is clean, chinese pots and blue/yellow /red wires as usual
The only flaw i can really find-being picky at 150 euros lol…- is the binding matching at some place like the upper horn/ neck/ headstock and the gold screws on which the plating isnt great…joy of gold hardware 
But it’s all good for me


----------



## mmr007




----------



## eelblack2

These are more badass than expected! If you like 24.75” thin neck shredders, this’ll do Donky. I’m ordering a second one now, to stick a sustainer in. 

Jason Becker Yin Yang is the best thing since the Becker 7’s IMHO


----------



## eelblack2

Just got this off the Bay. All Rosewood Fender USA neck on a purty Warmoth body. Actually made me like EMGs again, lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Definitely doesn't have the same twang and brightness that it had with the steel saddles, but I'm glad about that tbh, it could get overbearing at times.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

MGW1GTR said:


> My Current Guitars & Amps.....
> View attachment 108419
> 
> View attachment 108420



Holy!! That's an incredible line up!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness Cimmerian vs Jem77-FP vs Jackson USA Custom Shop vs Ibanez J Custom. Btw: Does anyone else on here HATE doing group shots? I rarely do them...way too much hassle.


----------



## josh1

IbanezDaemon said:


> Daemoness Cimmerian vs Jem77-FP vs Jackson USA Custom Shop vs Ibanez J Custom. Btw: Does anyone else on here HATE doing group shots? I rarely do them...way too much hassle.
> 
> View attachment 108732


The best Jem in my opinion. Such a nice lineup though!


----------



## BornToLooze

Never realized I picked that much over the middle pickup


----------



## Dekay82

Here’s a couple of fun ones


----------



## zxcvbnm

My only electric guitar at the moment, made by local luthier a couple years ago (@azt_guitarpickup on IG)


----------



## F0rte

Carillion Hellcat 6.


----------



## Dekay82

Another special one. 2013 SG standard. These were odd ducks because for 2013, Gibson didn’t produce a ‘61 reissue. 

What they DID do, was spec the standard to the ‘61 reissue, pups and all. Only difference is the headstock was smaller (normal SG standard size)

What makes this even more special for me is I bought my 1980 silverburst LPC (I seem to always reference that one, sorry) with my Guitar Center card and got a sick amount of store credit from a promo. 

I maxed out on store credit, and got this bad boy for $400 out of pocket!


----------



## MFB

You've got like a mini Mastodon collection over there


----------



## cardinal

Really enjoying six strings lately. Wanted an LP that wouldn't send me into a mental breakdown if/when I separate the headstock from the neck. This old Orville-by-Gibson LPC seems to fit the bill.

The stock 57s aren't really doing it though. Kinda want a metal monster. Maybe will put some EMGs in? Not sure.


----------



## Dekay82

MFB said:


> You've got like a mini Mastodon collection over there


Ha, yeah, I think I’ve posted my golden axe some point as well


----------



## cardinal

Another six string showed up today


----------



## Droptune666




----------



## nikt

What's that? Need side pic, looks it's thin like S series Ibz


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I assume at some point I'll get tired of looking at it, but today is not that day. Happy to have it back in my hands at last.


----------



## mmr007

These are the Les Pauls (the first I ever owned) that totally changed my mind about the LP guitar in general. Can't say enough good things about these


----------



## chipchappy

nikt said:


> What's that? Need side pic, looks it's thin like S series Ibz



Equilibrium Guitars. They're out of Boston


----------



## IbanezDaemon

F0rte said:


> Carillion Hellcat 6.


 Dude. Wow!! That is immense!!!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Daemoness Cimmerians (please excuse the 7 stringer):


----------



## kidmendel

I never tire of those Daemoness guitars with the graphics on them, they look so awesome. Are they still doing orders like that? It's almost tempting enough to get on the wait list...


----------



## mbardu

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> I assume at some point I'll get tired of looking at it, but today is not that day. Happy to have it back in my hands at last.



Guitar's weight on this plugged cable in one of those tight-fitting cases triggering my OCD NGL


----------



## F0rte

IbanezDaemon said:


> Dude. Wow!! That is immense!!!


Thanks man! I love it. 

I’m in love with your Cimmerians. Specifically that red quilt!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

mbardu said:


> Guitar's weight on this plugged cable in one of those tight-fitting cases triggering my OCD NGL


Man I just put it down to go get a glass of water for a few seconds since I don't have a stand right now. It also weighs <7 lbs so it's fine.


----------



## mbardu

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> Man I just put it down to go get a glass of water for a few seconds since I don't have a stand right now. It also weighs <7 lbs so it's fine.



One thing is for sure, the guitar definitely looks _mighty fine_


----------



## Samark




----------



## mbardu

Samark said:


>



wat


----------



## Kosthrash




----------



## cardinal

Doing some maintenance


----------



## STRHelvete

On the work bench


----------



## cardinal

STRHelvete said:


> On the work bench
> View attachment 109636


Whoa that thing is super cool


----------



## mmr007




----------



## Mboogie7

STRHelvete said:


> On the work bench
> View attachment 109636



Love your mods on this. Such a classy lady


----------



## STRHelvete

Mboogie7 said:


> Love your mods on this. Such a classy lady


Thanks. I usually dislike gold hardware but it's oddly tasteful on this, I feel. A little tacky, but that's the fun of it. It's like a well made suit..worn with just a bit too many rings on the fingers.


----------



## eelblack2

This economy is bringing out the rares for sale. 30 years, I’ve never seen a red Saraceno in person, yet in a few months I found two, plus Saraceno’s Strat Plus Ultra (rear routed) in Firestorm with signature neck on it.


----------



## eelblack2

Got to test one of those “Build your own” JC’s. Standard options from the order spec sheet. Not bad at all for 4500 US. No idea if that’ll be the final price when they open orders. This was was fairly simple options, prebuilt Sugi.


----------



## manu80

Korean slammer california, Couldnt resist, superb condition, great price
Put a dp100 and a tb-15 instead of the duncan designed, all good !


----------



## narad

eelblack2 said:


> Got to test one of those “Build your own” JC’s. Standard options from the order spec sheet. Not bad at all for 4500 US. No idea if that’ll be the final price when they open orders. This was was fairly simple options, prebuilt Sugi.



Will I finally be able to get my morion black quilt with maple board and binding?


----------



## eelblack2

narad said:


> Will I finally be able to get my morion black quilt with maple board and binding?


Absolutely. Can pick your own binding color within a few choices given.


----------



## eelblack2

The other huge win is they’ve gotten beyond that two pickups only JC mentality. (Or at least Sugi and JPCS have). Now you can have HSH, HSS, or whatever, rather than boring HH only. For too many years they’ve been anemic on the middle single coil options. There are a few JCs from the past that I’ll be wanting to redo in HSH and HSS.


----------



## STRHelvete

Final form of the new guitar.

Specs:
Hipshot locking tuners with industrial tuner buttons
SD Black Winter neck w/gold pole pieces
SD Custom bridge w/gold pole pieces
Metal pickup rings in gold finish
Gold hardware
Vintage spec correct Gold Les Paul tophat reflector knobs
Vintage spec correct thum bleeders
500k CTS pots with No-load tonepot
Gold LP Pickguard
Essentially the whole guitar was gutted and everything was replaced.

ML family photo


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Well, as of today, this thing is now mine.







It has already been shipped off and is heading my way.

I actually was even contemplating the idea of making a NGD thread here on the forum. I haven't done one of those in quite a few years now.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Hard to tell from my previous pic, but I had dropped the body when I was tearing it down and broke half a wing clean off, kinda lame that they would leave such a thin layer of wood for the pots, so I added a thick layer of epoxy to the cavity after re-gluing the wing.

Swapped the hardware for matte chrome and added a white pickguard, even though the re-sale value on this is totally shot, I opted not to drill any holes and used double-sided tape instead.

Output jacks on the face of any guitar are annoying, but I'll leave it on this for now, lol.


----------



## Glades

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Well, as of today, this thing is now mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has already been shipped off and is heading my way.
> 
> I actually was even contemplating the idea of making a NGD thread here on the forum. I haven't done one of those in quite a few years now.


Amazing! I always loved the look of josh Elmore’s copper top. What is the top on yours?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Glades said:


> Amazing! I always loved the look of josh Elmore’s copper top. What is the top on yours?


Copper top.

This Cardinal East has the same exact specs as Josh Elmore’s main East. The only differences are that Josh has a set of Suhr Aldrich pickups in his main axe, and the volume pot on his is almost right up against the bridge. This one I’m receiving just has stock, in-house pickups wound by Sam Evans of Cardinal, and the volume pot placement is in a normal location by the toggle switch.


----------



## BabUShka

My workhorse. Not the prettiest finish in my collection, but this thing can do amazing stuff.


----------



## coreysMonster

STRHelvete said:


> ML family photos


What was the ML model you used for these upgrades? They're looking sick af btw.


----------



## STRHelvete

coreysMonster said:


> What was the ML model you used for these upgrades? They're looking sick af btw.


The ML Select


----------



## daveyisgreat




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

kidmendel said:


> I never tire of those Daemoness guitars with the graphics on them, they look so awesome. Are they still doing orders like that? It's almost tempting enough to get on the wait list.



Sorry dude..only seeing your reply now. On Daemoness: No you can't order them anymore. Custom shop is closed. Only thing you will get in future are individual stock builds and that's a big if. Lots of guys on the wait list can't get them....like me. He's gone through major diffs recently and had to move the workshop in the last few months. Fingers crossed that he recovers.


----------



## Lemonbaby

Got an Ibby AZES last week just to check it out after seeing many good reviews. It's a nice guitar for the price with some minor issues I could quickly fix. Had to polish the frets, replace the plastic nut with TUSQ and add two more springs to the Vibrato as I don't use it anyway. At 2.97kg it's also quite light. The pickups are OKish, but I already ordered a Transition w/ nickel cap for the bridge and two Area 58s for the middle and neck position.


----------



## kidmendel

IbanezDaemon said:


> Sorry dude..only seeing your reply now. On Daemoness: No you can't order them anymore. Custom shop is closed. Only thing you will get in future are individual stock builds and that's a big if. Lots of guys on the wait list can't get them....like me. He's gone through major diffs recently and had to move the workshop in the last few months. Fingers crossed that he recovers.


Oh yikes, rough time!
Makes the ones that already exist even more valuable. They look so so awesome...


----------



## josh1

Lemonbaby said:


> Got an Ibby AZES last week just to check it out after seeing many good reviews. It's a nice guitar for the price with some minor issues I could quickly fix. Had to polish the frets, replace the plastic nut with TUSQ and add two more springs to the Vibrato as I don't use it anyway. At 2.97kg it's also quite light. The pickups are OKish, but I already ordered a Transition w/ nickel cap for the bridge and two Area 58s for the middle and neck position.


I've been wanting the black one for a while or the yellow sss model. Good to hear they're a good guitar for the money.


----------



## twguitar

Some pointy goodness for you all!


----------



## GazPots

A blast from the past with this one. Ibanez from 2002 I believe. I'm Googling for the model name as I can't even remember what it is. 

Edit - It is (according to my emails) a 2002 Ibanez Prestige RG3270M DBK.




Bonus rg3120 in twilight blue. 2001 if memory serves.


----------



## Matt08642

Full NGD with tons of pics at some point, but:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

The SplatterCaster I put together and painted.


----------



## mmr007

With the new Het Set installed. I love the look and the sound


----------



## Mboogie7

Dawn of the Shred said:


> The SplatterCaster I put together and painted.
> View attachment 110730
> View attachment 110731
> View attachment 110732


This is absolutely beautiful. It’s like an image from my childhood imagination come to life. Not even kidding. I remember a story that my mom used to tell me when I was realllly young, and the colors of your guitar immediately brought that back from the memory bank.


----------



## John




----------



## mmr007




----------



## KnightBrolaire

I needed a beater for standard/drop d so here we are. This thing rips. 

I just knocked the neck down to satin and dyed the fretboard and restrung it. Gonna change the nut to black tusq next.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Charvel Sean Long Sig… Just got here today. Only played on it for about a hour and it’s awesome! Now to put my gauge of strings on it and put the dimarzio strap on. I’ll take better and more pictures when I post a NGD for it.


----------



## sonofabias

Ken Smith BT6 Custom Guitar


----------



## 14Fishes




----------



## odibrom

... and now something a bit different 







... it actually plays really nice and the hums do have balls... but the kids didn't pick it up often and now it's up for grabs on local market... one can use these to tune from A2 to A4, for example, but that's not my game...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My heavily modified BC. Rich JRV


----------



## madrigal77




----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## Glades

14Fishes said:


> View attachment 111165


Wow. What is this model?


----------



## Lemonbaby

Glades said:


> Wow. What is this model?



Homegrown. Always wanted to build a relic Strat and bought cheap components (sub 300 Eurp total) that I only had to age/destroy and assemble.


----------



## Glades

Lemonbaby said:


> Homegrown. Always wanted to build a relic Strat and bought cheap components (sub 300 Eurp total) that I only had to age/destroy and assemble.


I was asking about the Ibanez


----------



## Lemonbaby

Glades said:


> I was asking about the Ibanez



AZES40 in Mint Green. That colour came out wrong with the smartphone camera.


----------



## 14Fishes

Glades said:


> Wow. What is this model?


It began life as an Ibanez SV-5470F-NBL. I love the look and playability of the SV series, but there were a few things I didn't really like: middle pickup always got in the way, selector switch is ugly, original flame top was lacklustre, pickups were rubbish. So I got rid of the middle pickup and the selector switch and didn't want the complex switching (it originally had a push-pull coil split on the volume), so put a 3-way rotary where the tone control was and replaced the stock Ibanez pickups with Pariah Pickups Blackheart (bridge) and Leone (neck), which sound absolutely killer. There's no tone control in the circuit. 

I've never done any mods to a guitar before, so this was a bit of an experiment, turned out really well.


----------



## Glades

14Fishes said:


> It began life as an Ibanez SV-5470F-NBL. I love the look and playability of the SV series, but there were a few things I didn't really like: middle pickup always got in the way, selector switch is ugly, original flame top was lacklustre, pickups were rubbish. So I got rid of the middle pickup and the selector switch and didn't want the complex switching (it originally had a push-pull coil split on the volume), so put a 3-way rotary where the tone control was and replaced the stock Ibanez pickups with Pariah Pickups Blackheart (bridge) and Leone (neck), which sound absolutely killer. There's no tone control in the circuit.
> 
> I've never done any mods to a guitar before, so this was a bit of an experiment, turned out really well.



I love it. Did you block and bondo the middle pickup cavity?


----------



## BabUShka

Two different guitars and brands.. Yet so many simularities.


----------



## Lemonbaby

@BabUShka Great match, bro!


----------



## NuBz

STRHelvete said:


> View attachment 109893
> 
> 
> Final form of the new guitar.
> 
> Specs:
> Hipshot locking tuners with industrial tuner buttons
> SD Black Winter neck w/gold pole pieces
> SD Custom bridge w/gold pole pieces
> Metal pickup rings in gold finish
> Gold hardware
> Vintage spec correct Gold Les Paul tophat reflector knobs
> Vintage spec correct thum bleeders
> 500k CTS pots with No-load tonepot
> Gold LP Pickguard
> Essentially the whole guitar was gutted and everything was replaced.
> 
> ML family photo
> View attachment 109896
> View attachment 109897



I can hear Mouth For War playing in my head now.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## kerryymm




----------



## 7stringDemon

BabUShka said:


> Two different guitars and brands.. Yet so many simularities.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111307



Seeing just how similar they are makes me think that the Blackjack would look great with gold hardware and pickups. 

The longer you look, the more alike they are...


----------



## BabUShka

7stringDemon said:


> Seeing just how similar they are makes me think that the Blackjack would look great with gold hardware and pickups.
> 
> The longer you look, the more alike they are...



That would be nice, but im keeping it simple 

They are very simular. They could be the same bramd
Just slightly different models. The binding, curves and finish is just the same. If the ATX was labeled as LTD M 1000 it would have fooled me. 

The quality of both the EC1000 and ATX is just crazy good for the price. I love my Music Man JP6 with satin finish (big fan of satin black...) . But for the price difference, LTD and Schecter finish quality are IMO at a better level. 

The JP6 is full of scrathes after just two years if use. The ATX ive had for 10 years, still looks great.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

My Gibson V i heavily modified. Love this thing! Got a Gothic V I’m modding similar.


----------



## Samark




----------



## STRHelvete

Dawn of the Shred said:


> My Gibson V i heavily modified. Love this thing! Got a Gothic V I’m modding similar.
> View attachment 111530


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. DON'T MOD A GOTHIC V


----------



## Seabeast2000

STRHelvete said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. DON'T MOD A GOTHIC V



He said what he said.


----------



## Masoo2

Samark said:


>


oooo what is this


----------



## ZXIIIT

Dawn of the Shred said:


> My Gibson V i heavily modified. Love this thing! Got a Gothic V I’m modding similar.
> View attachment 111530


Damn!


----------



## 73647k

BabUShka said:


> My workhorse. Not the prettiest finish in my collection, but this thing can do amazing stuff.



This thing looks like it gets played. Love it


----------



## ShredmasterD

this was sent to music man in san louis obispo for a new neck after i bought it on reverb from a guy who called it excellent condition. the guitar was filthy, rusted and unusable when i got it. in short the guy lied through his teeth. i spent hours working on it / cleaning it up but the neck was too far gone. see my previous post regarding this for full story. UPS knocked on the door and its back today! it took a couple months. it is completely like new now. i am beyond pleased! yes, it cost me a fat penny both on reverb and for the new neck but is freaking sweet now. they buffed out the scratches and everything! it is literally looking like new! these days, things seem to rarely come thorugh as expected but i got to say not today.


----------



## BabUShka

73647k said:


> This thing looks like it gets played. Love it



Thanks man! I've been using it more than I thought i would. It plays so well, and the neck profile was a perfect fit for me.


----------



## John




----------



## ShredmasterD

ShredmasterD said:


> this was sent to music man in san louis obispo for a new neck after i bought it on reverb from a guy who called it excellent condition. the guitar was filthy, rusted and unusable when i got it. in short the guy lied through his teeth. i spent hours working on it / cleaning it up but the neck was too far gone. see my previous post regarding this for full story. UPS knocked on the door and its back today! it took a couple months. it is completely like new now. i am beyond pleased! yes, it cost me a fat penny both on reverb and for the new neck but is freaking sweet now. they buffed out the scratches and everything! it is literally looking like new! these days, things seem to rarely come thorugh as expected but i got to say not today.
> View attachment 111620


so, i had to add in a pic of my pair of balls.


----------



## kidmendel

Gave my Warmoth Strat a new pickguard this weekend, from HH to classic Strat. My first time soldering anything, I was surprised it worked!


----------



## NotAHoarder

Aria Pro II CS, 540S, PS3


----------



## Lemonbaby

kidmendel said:


> Gave my Warmoth Strat a new pickguard this weekend, from HH to classic Strat. My first time soldering anything, I was surprised it worked!



Nice one. I'd consider adding black PU covers and knobs!


----------



## nikt

Washburn PTK and PT3 USA Custom Shop models


----------



## josh1

Got an incredible deal and had to go for it! Locking tuners and roasted maple for less than 40% off retail!


----------



## kidmendel

Lemonbaby said:


> Nice one. I'd consider adding black PU covers and knobs!


I'm enjoying the off-white stuff for now, it previously had black strat knobs on it and covered humbuckers, so maybe I'm just digging it cos it's different. Will see over time if I gravitate back to black...


----------



## BabUShka

One last shot of this beauty.
Great guitar, just not my cup of tea. But it definitivly got me interested in Ibanez again!

Took me like 2 minuttes to sell it for a really good price. Whats ironic is that i can buy a RG1570 or RG2550 Prestige for like 60% of the price i got for the 550.

But I think ill be staving for a hard tail prestige.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Revitalized the ol' number one. Put in some nicer pickups, gave it a polish, and rehydrated the rosewood. I think it looks pretty snazzy.






Remember to condition your headstocks kids


----------



## ShredmasterD

picked this up for decent price. korean, very well made. USA pickups. very light. just about mint, plays great.


----------



## 101

Regardless of the Ibanez bullshit copy trems, that pic 1 Via is the Alpha/Omega of all that is Via with Ibanez. All should have the middle SC deleted, but look great nonetheless.

Edit: intended for #4,842 wrong reply button


----------



## Vegetta

Bought this when they first came out in Early 88 (its an 87)


----------



## MASS DEFECT




----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I have become a Jazzmaster fanatic! Here’s one that arrived today.


----------



## F0rte

Family photo (exclude the 7 to to right).


----------



## Alberto7

My current favorite pair of 6s, truly a dream pair. (No disrespect to my E-Scythe and AZ2402, but currently I'm feeling these two A LOT.)
RGA121 in standard D/drop C for riffing and tuff br00tz, PIA in E standard for versatility and... well, everything else.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Chucked a black chrome 81 into my Caparison, sounds fuckin nasty, plays as great as ever. Might just keep it in there for a while….


----------



## josh1




----------



## dr_game0ver

Before you ask, the ESP is not mine.


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## TheInvisibleHand




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## MFB

Is that a Partcaster of a legit Fender? I don't think I've ever seen them doing anything that straightforward?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

MFB said:


> Is that a Partcaster of a legit Fender? I don't think I've ever seen them doing anything that straightforward?


Partcaster, Warmoth body with Fender neck.


----------



## MFB

Dawn of the Shred said:


> Partcaster, Warmoth body with Fender neck.


Phew, I was gonna be in trouble for a second if they actually had released it, luckily I'm too lazy for Partcasters unless they're just up for grabs used


----------



## cardinal

Just not using the 7- or 8-strings lately


----------



## KentBrockman

Both of my RG3120 Prestiges. I have a bunch more Prestiges but let’s be real, these are the best looking ones (although my bright white RG2550Z and sunburst S5527 gives them a run for their money).

The top one is the one I play. For some reason, it appears to have chrome hardware. I have a set of powder cosmo hardware to replace it soon.

The bottom one was abused by its previous owner. The front looks good but the back has a ton of finish damage. I intend to have it refinished someday. I drove 3.75 hours each way to buy it from a guy in southern Oregon. It has sat in its case since - except when I took it out to make sure i know which guitar was in which case and to take this picture.


----------



## John




----------



## Matt08642

KentBrockman said:


> View attachment 113449
> 
> Both of my RG3120 Prestiges. I have a bunch more Prestiges but let’s be real, these are the best looking ones (although my bright white RG2550Z and sunburst S5527 gives them a run for their money).
> 
> The top one is the one I play. For some reason, it appears to have chrome hardware. I have a set of powder cosmo hardware to replace it soon.
> 
> The bottom one was abused by its previous owner. The front looks good but the back has a ton of finish damage. I intend to have it refinished someday. I drove 3.75 hours each way to buy it from a guy in southern Oregon. It has sat in its case since - except when I took it out to make sure i know which guitar was in which case and to take this picture.



These look so slick, jealous.


----------



## LCW




----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## Mot90DaD




----------



## CLONE




----------



## josh1

CLONE said:


> View attachment 113855


Which Ibby is that? I love it


----------



## CLONE

josh1 said:


> Which Ibby is that? I love it


Ibanez RG550DX PN from 1992


----------



## ZXIIIT

Letting go of this J Mascis mutt, awesome guitar with a lot invested into it, but will replace it at some point with a sonic blue version.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## manu80

A nice Lag Phil Campbell
What an explorer should look like, just changed the pu rings for maple ones


----------



## ShredmasterD

manu80 said:


> A nice Lag Phil Campbell
> What an explorer should look like, just changed the pu rings for maple ones
> View attachment 114199


that's pretty


----------



## Church2224

Schecter USA Sunset Swirl and Sunset 24 flame top...


----------



## mmr007

Finally finished my Fender copycat version of a Charvel SC1 Superstock. I still need a proper brushed aluminum switch tip and it has a 21 fret rosewood neck instead of a 22 fret pao ferro....and its a Fender not Charvel (oh and it's not relic'd) but other than all those differences...it's the same.


----------



## jwade




----------



## kidmendel

mmr007 said:


> View attachment 114884
> 
> Finally finished my Fender copycat version of a Charvel SC1 Superstock. I still need a proper brushed aluminum switch tip and it has a 21 fret rosewood neck instead of a 22 fret pao ferro....and its a Fender not Charvel (oh and it's not relic'd) but other than all those differences...it's the same.


This is awesome!


----------



## Matt08642

Absolutely love my RG550. I was initially worried the neck was _too _thin, but I've gotten quite used to it.


----------



## CanserDYI

Fuckin love this thing.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

I'm gonna need a new knob soon!! Oh yeah and a matching black humbucker for the neck:


----------



## Dekay82

Edit- deleted b/c Flickr sucks a dickr.


----------



## Seabeast2000

IbanezDaemon said:


> I'm gonna need a new knob soon!! Oh yeah and a matching black humbucker for the neck:
> 
> View attachment 115021


----------



## Gibbycustom

2011 Gibson Les Paul Custom with Bareknuckle Juggernauts


----------



## beerandbeards

CanserDYI said:


> Fuckin love this thing.
> View attachment 114998


I’d like to see a cream or mint guard on that!


----------



## Samark

Church2224 said:


> Schecter USA Sunset Swirl and Sunset 24 flame top...
> View attachment 114549


It's criminal that we don't have more photos of the green flame one.


----------



## Church2224

Samark said:


> It's criminal that we don't have more photos of the green flame one.



With it's 7 string brother...


----------



## LexMentis

My Kiesel HH2:


----------



## KentBrockman

My 


Matt08642 said:


> View attachment 114892
> 
> 
> Absolutely love my RG550. I was initially worried the neck was _too _thin, but I've gotten quite used to it.


My Ibanezes have ruined other guitars for me now. I played a couple of Fender guitars in a store a couple of weeks ago and was not fond of the necks that resemble a baseball bat cut in half


----------



## jaxadam

Church2224 said:


> With it's 7 string brother...
> 
> View attachment 115086



Wow, very nice.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I'm very excited about this one. I need to clean it and give it a setup before I take the NGD pictures but I had to post something at least.


----------



## Church2224

Two of my JEMs...


----------



## cindarkness

A garage build that started from a random kit. The nut is whack, so high E keeps popping off.. Going to see how those adjustable brass nuts work out.


----------



## mmr007

Both Strat projects finished.....


And my third (and likely final) JH200 digicamo. I will be honest as while I am a huge fan of the HetSet, they may not be a great match for this guitar as it is VERY bright sounding so I _*may*_ go another route for sound and looks. I've never tried the Jim Root EMGs but I think the zebra set would look cool, but like I said...I've never tried them so I may go EMG 85/85 (yes that is correct)


----------



## grimmchaos

My current #1.


----------



## Samark

grimmchaos said:


> My current #1.
> View attachment 115473


Both are very nice


----------



## Lemonbaby




----------



## josh1




----------



## 7stringDemon

Lemonbaby said:


> *sweet relic'd strat content*



Man that Blue/Tobacco burst relic is killer. Looks like a parts caster, whats the story?


----------



## Lemonbaby

7stringDemon said:


> Man that Blue/Tobacco burst relic is killer. Looks like a parts caster, whats the story?


Check the workbench thread...






What's on your workbench?


Looking real good so far! i saw this one on TDPRI the other day actually. That site can be a real disappointment. People will post all sorts of super cool and interesting builds, and no one gives a rats. But then someone's drunk uncle will start another 10 billionth thread about something fender...




www.sevenstring.org


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## 73647k

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 115962


I’ll be honest I never really cared for these until you posted this photo… I kind of want one now


----------



## IbanezDaemon

73647k said:


> I’ll be honest I never really cared for these until you posted this photo… I kind of want one now


Go for it:









Ibanez RBM100 Voyager Reb Beach | Reverb UK


This is a 90's Ibanez RBM100. This guitar was not made in Korea.For being a 30 year old guitar.Frets have a lot of life left.I got it from Poland a few years ago and the rear pickup was replaced with SEYMOUR DUNCAN APH-1b.The original pickups are included.There are a few scratches, but the guitar...




reverb.com


----------



## John




----------



## 73647k

IbanezDaemon said:


> Go for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RBM100 Voyager Reb Beach | Reverb UK
> 
> 
> This is a 90's Ibanez RBM100. This guitar was not made in Korea.For being a 30 year old guitar.Frets have a lot of life left.I got it from Poland a few years ago and the rear pickup was replaced with SEYMOUR DUNCAN APH-1b.The original pickups are included.There are a few scratches, but the guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


 It’d have to be the natural finish one though


----------



## IbanezDaemon

73647k said:


> It’d have to be the natural finish one though


Naturally. Here you go then: 








Ibanez Reb Beach RBM2NT 1992 | Reverb UK


This is very rare Ibanez Reb Beach RBM2NT 1992.It is in excellent condition and sound great ! Come with case and tremolo arm bar.




reverb.com


----------



## 73647k

IbanezDaemon said:


> Naturally. Here you go then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Reb Beach RBM2NT 1992 | Reverb UK
> 
> 
> This is very rare Ibanez Reb Beach RBM2NT 1992.It is in excellent condition and sound great ! Come with case and tremolo arm bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com


Never mind I’ll _settle_ for black


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> Go for it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez RBM100 Voyager Reb Beach | Reverb UK
> 
> 
> This is a 90's Ibanez RBM100. This guitar was not made in Korea.For being a 30 year old guitar.Frets have a lot of life left.I got it from Poland a few years ago and the rear pickup was replaced with SEYMOUR DUNCAN APH-1b.The original pickups are included.There are a few scratches, but the guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reverb.com



They could sell it to me with your photos, but they're not going to be able to with their photos.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

73647k said:


> Never mind I’ll _settle_ for black


Yep. Standard Insane Reverb price. You'll still be hard pressed to find one of the Koa ones for under 2K.


----------



## Scottosan

upload a photo


----------



## natra_vedrov

small and light, surprisingly nice sounding


----------



## LCW

NGD…


----------



## NickS

^I kinda hate that finish in pictures, but in person it's actually really nice/cool. Nice pickup


----------



## Mboogie7

Whoops


----------



## Mboogie7

LCW said:


> NGD…
> 
> View attachment 116137


Love that finish. Also really like the silverburst with the maple neck too, but damn that blue/black is elegant.


----------



## Samark

Doing washing and playing guitar. Sweet.


----------



## josh1

I grew tired of the Ibanez Quest I had and ended up trading it for a Fender American Pro Stratocaster! I am beyond stoked! It came with all of the goodies including the COA. It is a 2018/2019 model.


----------



## thrashcomics




----------



## thrashcomics

Samark said:


> Doing washing and playing guitar. Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 116240


What is this?


----------



## Samark

thrashcomics said:


> What is this?


Helo mate.
A custom I commissioned - Ruben Guitars





NG: Ruben Guitars LPJ - Quilt, Limba etc


Hi all, Pics/vids first Got this a while back. Ruben guitars are based in Melbourne, Aus. They do awesome work and Ruben is an ex-Maton master builder. I spec’d it out and their prices are extremely reasonable. He and his wife Rose are super nice, and easy to deal with. I’m...




sevenstring.org


----------



## Wiltonauer

Six-string guitars are a fad. I don’t see them really catching on.


----------



## manu80

Love that neon green cutlass


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## John




----------



## Kaura




----------



## odibrom

Kaura said:


> View attachment 116882



... it's like, you showed us your guitars without showing them to us... lol


----------



## MFB

What'd you get up to, 2 non-Squiers now?


----------



## Kaura

MFB said:


> What'd you get up to, 2 non-Squiers now?



Those Ibbies are from my pre-Squier days.


----------



## cardinal

RG550 every bit as nice as fancy ESPs


----------



## thrashcomics

Speaking of DSY RG550s...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## Kaura

cardinal said:


> RG550 every bit as nice as fancy ESPs



Any pics of the black ESP? Looks classy.


----------



## cardinal

Kaura said:


> Any pics of the black ESP? Looks classy.


That one's my precious. Not actually black










That white Original Series MII and that RG550MXX play just as well, but love that the USA MII had absolutely humongous SS frets. With Elixir strings, it's almost too slick feeling.


----------



## Kaura

cardinal said:


> That one's my precious. Not actually black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white Original Series MII and that RG550MXX play just as well, but love that the USA MII had absolutely humongous SS frets. With Elixir strings, it's almost too slick feeling.



Thanks, dude! Not a fan of big frets myself but I'm a sucker for gold hardware. 

I used to own a LTD M400. Actually I still do but it's just collecting rust and dust at our summer cottage because one of the bridge saddles broke and it's impossible to find a replacement because of the damned licensed floyd and according to ESP installing a genuine FR doesn't fit.


----------



## cardinal

Kaura said:


> Thanks, dude! Not a fan of big frets myself but I'm a sucker for gold hardware.
> 
> I used to own a LTD M400. Actually I still do but it's just collecting rust and dust at our summer cottage because one of the bridge saddles broke and it's impossible to find a replacement because of the damned licensed floyd and according to ESP installing a genuine FR doesn't fit.


I have an older M200 that is an awesome guitar. I have the action and relief set just as low as these other guitars and it plays great.


----------



## MDM1068

Samark said:


> Doing washing and playing guitar. Sweet.
> 
> View attachment 116240


Hot damn! What brand/guitar is this?


----------



## Shawn

That


cardinal said:


> That one's my precious. Not actually black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That white Original Series MII and that RG550MXX play just as well, but love that the USA MII had absolutely humongous SS frets. With Elixir strings, it's almost too slick feeling.


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Jesse7620

J craft 2005 Ibanez prestige , coil tapped with air Norton and Andy Timmons signature pickups .. it’s a beast of a thing .


----------



## Jesse7620

Rga321f


----------



## Jesse7620

Shawn said:


> That
> 
> That is gorgeous.


Sexy


----------



## Jesse7620

John commacchio custom strat , kinman hx, etc etc .
Nice aussie maker , well for a ..at that is .


----------



## LCW




----------



## heregoesnothing




----------



## cardinal

I despise the black cherry finish and the headstock is maybe a bit dorky compared the reverse headstock on the other, but at least this new one has a straight neck with plenty of room on the truss rod in either direction. Flawless fretwork too. Easiest guitar I've set up in a while (once I shimmed the Floyd to match the fretboard radius). 

Put the red one in drop D and left the rainbow one in Standard.


----------



## cardinal

heregoesnothing said:


> View attachment 117434


All beautiful! Does the ESP have a solid maple body? Looks killer.


----------



## heregoesnothing

cardinal said:


> All beautiful! Does the ESP have a solid maple body? Looks killer.


It’s mahogany back and 3.5mm maple top!


----------



## LCW

NGD…


----------



## CanserDYI




----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## IbanezDaemon

heregoesnothing said:


> View attachment 117434


Holy!!! I am totally not worthy!!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno




----------



## Fret Me Nought

Here's my new tele from Rebirth Guitar Co, a boutique luthier here in Denver CO. I wasn't able to upload booty shots because of the file size. I'll have to circle back another time. Hope y'all enjoy this guitar porn


----------



## Shawn

cardinal said:


> I despise the black cherry finish and the headstock is maybe a bit dorky compared the reverse headstock on the other, but at least this new one has a straight neck with plenty of room on the truss rod in either direction. Flawless fretwork too. Easiest guitar I've set up in a while (once I shimmed the Floyd to match the fretboard radius).
> 
> Put the red one in drop D and left the rainbow one in Standard.


Very nice trio.


----------



## MDM1068

Fret Me Nought said:


> Here's my new tele from Rebirth Guitar Co, a boutique luthier here in Denver CO. I wasn't able to upload booty shots because of the file size. I'll have to circle back another time. Hope y'all enjoy this guitar porn
> View attachment 117700
> 
> View attachment 117702


Oh, God damn. I don’t dig purple but man that one? Dayum!


----------



## Fret Me Nought

MDM1068 said:


> Oh, God damn. I don’t dig purple but man that one? Dayum!


I admittedly have a thing for purple guitars lol. Glad you are a fan of this one!


----------



## LCW




----------



## Samark




----------



## RevDrucifer

I still pick up my metal guitars when writing music, but 99% of the time I’m just playing on the couch I‘m playing these-




The grain on this body is what made me buy it-




It looks like pine but the seller said it‘s ash, I really can’t tell. It’s lighter than I’d expect a pine body to be, but I’ve never held a piece of pine that was dried out enough to use for a guitar. 

Had to get rid of all that new/white plastic on it because it was too start of a difference, did the soak-in-coffee trick with the trem bar tip and it came out perfect! (Not in this pic)


----------



## NickS

@RevDrucifer Where'd you get your shortened/Gilmour-style wiggle sticks?


----------



## RevDrucifer

NickS said:


> @RevDrucifer Where'd you get your shortened/Gilmour-style wiggle sticks?



Callaham makes them! Or you can just take a hacksaw to one, but I dig the Callaham’s because they’re bent ‘properly’ in relation to the length of the bar. They make replacements for both MIM and US Fender bridges.


----------



## Shawn

RevDrucifer said:


> I still pick up my metal guitars when writing music, but 99% of the time I’m just playing on the couch I‘m playing these-
> 
> View attachment 117724
> 
> 
> The grain on this body is what made me buy it-
> 
> View attachment 117725
> 
> 
> It looks like pine but the seller said it‘s ash, I really can’t tell. It’s lighter than I’d expect a pine body to be, but I’ve never held a piece of pine that was dried out enough to use for a guitar.
> 
> Had to get rid of all that new/white plastic on it because it was too start of a difference, did the soak-in-coffee trick with the trem bar tip and it came out perfect! (Not in this pic)
> View attachment 117726


So nice. Love the sunburst one especially.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

My Jackson SL2 Mick Thomson model looked lonely so I bought it a sister.

I am absolutely over the moon to have a red MTM1, it's always been one of my dream guitars. I first played one in 2006, the first one brought into the UK as it happens, but I didn't buy it. I was a fool.

Ironically, this is supposedly the second one that arrived in the UK, a 2006 model, though the previous owner removed the EMG 81/60 and replaced them with SD EMTY Blackouts. I doubt I'll bother taking it back to standard, even for the sake of originality. The only thing to make me do it would be to make it a bit more different to the Jackson, though the Jackson is in C standard and the Ibanez will be a dedicated drop B guitar.


----------



## LCW

It’s as if Iommi himself is reaching out of this thing and grabbing me by the throat!


----------



## Mboogie7

Fret Me Nought said:


> Here's my new tele from Rebirth Guitar Co, a boutique luthier here in Denver CO. I wasn't able to upload booty shots because of the file size. I'll have to circle back another time. Hope y'all enjoy this guitar porn
> View attachment 117700
> 
> View attachment 117702



That might be the most beautiful top wood/color combo I’ve ever seen. That purple just POPS!

Also, love the fact that the booty was too big to upload an image of


----------



## Shawn

I've had this Made in Mex strat since 2000....


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## Choop

Didn't feel like posting a NGD, hah, but here's my newest guitar: 1991 Fender American Standard Strat in Gunmetal Blue (I think that's the name, looks more grey depending on the light). Really cool guitar -- there is one part of the finish that I found strange, and it's these long sort-of vertical lines in the third pic that run along the full length of the body on front and back. I looked it up and found that it's possibly where the finish had shrunk, or maybe the guitar wasn't prepped well before finishing from the factory. It's not too noticeable, and the guitar plays so well that I still really like it.


----------



## Shawn

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 117809


Very nice!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Shawn said:


> Very nice!


Thank You Shawn!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

NGD thread on this one next year at some point cos I loaned it out a few days after I bought it. Kinda funny story behind this one:


----------



## KentBrockman

Just got this RG3120F in the mail. I’ve been looking for one with this finish for so long now. The previous owner upgraded the pickups to the Air Norton and Tone Zone pair and possibly replaced the frets with stainless steel.


----------



## Allyriaguitar

My top 5 recording guitars. I wasn't able to fit my Lee Malia Explorer or 1967 SG Special in.


----------



## manu80

Esp Griffyn said:


> My Jackson SL2 Mick Thomson model looked lonely so I bought it a sister.
> 
> I am absolutely over the moon to have a red MTM1, it's always been one of my dream guitars. I first played one in 2006, the first one brought into the UK as it happens, but I didn't buy it. I was a fool.
> 
> Ironically, this is supposedly the second one that arrived in the UK, a 2006 model, though the previous owner removed the EMG 81/60 and replaced them with SD EMTY Blackouts. I doubt I'll bother taking it back to standard, even for the sake of originality. The only thing to make me do it would be to make it a bit more different to the Jackson, though the Jackson is in C standard and the Ibanez will be a dedicated drop B guitar.
> View attachment 117742


tell me you got the red case with it ? it's alaways a pita to get one with it !!!!


----------



## LCW

Friggin love this neck! Gibson “Wizard” neck? Lol… almost!

61 SG Standard


----------



## LCW




----------



## manu80

Waiting for my gibson v90 refin, I just got this epi V as a mod base
Emg81, new homemade pg, tribute to hammett esp and robb Flynn V


----------



## sezna

My fretless @DeanGordonGuitars Mirus.

How that conversation went:

me: I want a fretless
Dean: no you probably don't
me: i really do
Dean: i can make a new neck if you regret it
me: i won't regret it


edit: Oh and he put the thinnest wenge neck ever on here. I had him match the dimensions of an old wizard neck.


----------



## narad

sezna said:


> My fretless @DeanGordonGuitars Mirus.
> 
> How that conversation went:
> 
> me: I want a fretless
> Dean: no you probably don't
> me: i really do
> Dean: i can make a new neck if you regret it
> me: i won't regret it



I'm just realizing now how unobstructed it must be on the higher frets when there's no body at all on the one side of the neck joint.


----------



## sezna

narad said:


> I'm just realizing now how unobstructed it must be on the higher frets when there's no body at all on the one side of the neck joint.


Yeah, it is the most comfortable guitar design I've ever encountered. It feels so weird to have such open access down there. You could fit both hands, plus another person's two hands. So ergonomic.

On this particular guitar, though, there's no upper _fret _access. Haha. Just upper..._board_ access.


----------



## odibrom

sezna said:


> My fretless @DeanGordonGuitars Mirus.
> 
> How that conversation went:
> 
> me: I want a fretless
> Dean: no you probably don't
> me: i really do
> Dean: i can make a new neck if you regret it
> me: i won't regret it
> 
> 
> edit: Oh and he put the thinnest wenge neck ever on here. I had him match the dimensions of an old wizard neck.


 Lovely, I love a fretless guitar, more so when exquisite like that one.

A few questions:
- Tuning and string gauge?
- Scale length?
- I'm assuming ebony fingerboard?
- got any sounds to share?
- ever think on installing a Sustainiac Sustainer in the neck position? you should! At least play with an Ebow or the TC Electronic's whatever name it has... 

Fretless guitars sure are fun to play. You need a 7 stringer like that... just saying... you didn't know that you now do need save up for another guitar, right?


----------



## col

Completed this build. Handwound pups, sapele mahogany top, maple middle, khaya back. Honduran mahogany quartersawn neck, ss frets. Tru oil finish.


----------



## Gibbycustom

New acquisition…San Dimas Pro-Mod


----------



## armand




----------



## Northfall

This has very easily become my favorite 6


----------



## Matt08642

Got bored earlier, figured I'd resurrect my first guitar (~18 year old Squier Strat) that's been sitting in the closet for like 6 years. Put in a spare DiMarzio Titan and 2 old singles to fill the space (my single hum pickguard wouldn't fit without some Dremel work). Wired to a single volume, the Titan actually sounds great in E standard with 9s




For a guitar from a near 20 year old starter pack it plays well. I put in locking tuners in like 2005 that have held up, and the nut never had any binding issues. No sharp fret ends and the pot metal bridge doesn't hurt the sustain or anything. Maybe the pickup is so good it compensates


----------



## jwguitar

D-EJ915 said:


> go


Here is my Hagstrom’67 Viking Reissue:


----------



## amonb




----------



## amonb




----------



## amonb




----------



## ThunderUnderground

Il join in....

This is one of my Ibanez Roadstar's


----------



## cardinal




----------



## cardinal

ThunderUnderground said:


> Il join in....
> 
> This is one of my Ibanez Roadstar's
> 
> View attachment 118992


That is a cool thing!


----------



## Samark

@ThunderUnderground that is absolutely beautiful.

***********************************************************************************************************************
So, after @narad put me on the long and windy road of custom guitars with this:






I am finally having some luck with a custom builder who I'll do a few more with now.
Another 2 months and she will be ready. Currently in for paint atm with a very good builder. Trans white finish as per the Broderick. (Photo from Highgain510's IG)


----------



## ThunderUnderground

Thank you @cardinal & @Samark 

I have two other Roadstars but il post them some other time


----------



## narad

Random pic of a guitar I got this year and quite like. It's an MIJ Jackson Soloist Jr. 24.75"






Aesthetically the closest thing Jackson makes to a Horizon that I could find.


----------



## maliciousteve

The RG1550FM arrived today. Couldn't be happier


----------



## Esp Griffyn

A wild Fender Jim Root Telecaster appeared!





Tunings left to right are drop B, drop A and C standard.


----------



## Shawn

amonb said:


> View attachment 118810


Very nice!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

maliciousteve said:


> The RG1550FM arrived today. Couldn't be happier
> View attachment 119292


Nice score!! I wish I could find someone willing to ship to Northern Ireland...wink, wink!


----------



## BMFan30

Whole last page has been straight love and it ain't just the algeahol


----------



## IbanezDaemon




----------



## BMFan30

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 119397
> View attachment 119398








Shit sent all 5 of y'alls office chair wheels spinning and sent yas truly fat boi flyin when I seen't dis shit.

I swear if I was you, I'd be cumming in NYXL and have my own business pressing out D'Addario packs outta personal pleasure for years by now. Guitar dreams is the lease you signed off on long time ago becoming a proud ownder of that, mate goddamn.


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> View attachment 119397
> View attachment 119398



These photos just getting better and better. You probably have no idea how much of my insta feed is reposts of your gear at this point!


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> These photos just getting better and better. You probably have no idea how much of my insta feed is reposts of your gear at this point!


What? No way...I an truly humbled!! Link me and I'll follow you.

Here is my Instagram:



https://www.instagram.com/paul_john777/


----------



## narad

IbanezDaemon said:


> What? No way...I an truly humbled!! Link me and I'll follow you.
> 
> Here is my Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/paul_john777/



No need to follow me, I never post anything  Just going to dump my photos on SSO. Otherwise I'm just going to get sucked into watching more meal prep videos all day.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

narad said:


> No need to follow me, I never post anything  Just going to dump my photos on SSO. Otherwise I'm just going to get sucked into watching more meal prep videos all day.


----------



## maliciousteve

IbanezDaemon said:


> Nice score!! I wish I could find someone willing to ship to Northern Ireland...wink, wink!


How come so many people have a problem with shipping the Northern Ireland? I wasn't aware of any issues personally


----------



## IbanezDaemon

maliciousteve said:


> How come so many people have a problem with shipping the Northern Ireland? I wasn't aware of any issues personally


Brexit mate. After that happened a good few couriers totally ballsed things up. Fedex and UPS were the main culprits. Started charging VAT and Import duty on parcels from GB mainland to Northern Ireland despite those charges never being applicable. There's a pile of online shops still wary of shipping to N.I and a good few who flatly refuse. Parcels via Parcelforce, DPD, DHL etc just sail right through with zero issues.


----------



## CanserDYI

Can't stop sharing this one.... Finally finished and plays fantastic....


----------

